# A tua Estação Meteorológica



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 15:03)

Lembro-me que já houve um tópico idêntico, mas ter-se-à perdido com o blakout no forum.  

Vamos recomeçar de novo  

Aqui vai um grande plano (um bocado desfocado...) da minha central meteorológica do Lidl, num daqueles dias fresquinhos   (já estava com saudades de usar este smilie   )


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Jun 2006 às 15:06)

GRANDE FOTO    é preciso abrir os olhos todos   
Eu ainda n tenho a minha


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 15:10)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> GRANDE FOTO    é preciso abrir os olhos todos
> Eu ainda n tenho a minha



 

Foi só mesmo para destacar a temperatura que marcava, mas realmente tirei a foto com demasiado zoom...


----------



## Minho (8 Jun 2006 às 20:27)

Pois cá vai a máquina que tenho a funcionar em Melgaço:
Esta foi comprada no Carrefour de Braga e já tem 2 anitos...
Ah já reparam que a temperatura interior é igual à exterior? É mesmo assim, não é o sensor e o receptor que estão no mesmo local, é a minha casa que está uma bofa no interior! Toca a abrir janelas


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Jun 2006 às 23:58)

boas

Não sei se já tinha informado o pessoal do forum, mas eu tenho uma loja de informatica e tenho 1 fornecedor que é o representante da oregon scientific
posso ver preços das estaçoes desta marca  


ajrebelo@gmail.com

podem enviar pedidos para este mail ou para a pagina

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt

a pagina da loja esta em contrução 

vou ter vendas online 

abraços meteo


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2006 às 22:19)

Eu tinha uma Oregon mas como não dava para ligar ao PC decidi comprar uma nova em Maio e decidi-me por um clone da LaCrosse WS2308, fabricada pela TFA da Alemanha:











Devido aos problemas com o sol agora no verão decidi fazer um abrigo de pratos com a ajuda do meu pai:






Ficou bonito ou não


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Jul 2006 às 08:32)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> boas
> 
> Não sei se já tinha informado o pessoal do forum, mas eu tenho uma loja de informatica e tenho 1 fornecedor que é o representante da oregon scientific
> posso ver preços das estaçoes desta marca
> ...




Se puderes envia um mail ao pessoal com alguns orçamentos de máquinas diferentes. Eu posso estar interessado


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jul 2006 às 10:38)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu tinha uma Oregon mas como não dava para ligar ao PC decidi comprar uma nova em Maio e decidi-me por um clone da LaCrosse WS2308, fabricada pela TFA da Alemanha:
> 
> Devido aos problemas com o sol agora no verão decidi fazer um abrigo de pratos com a ajuda do meu pai:
> 
> ...



O abrigo ficou debaixo da arvore???

Já agora..quando custou o bicho??


----------



## Seringador (3 Jul 2006 às 11:48)

Boas,

Fil essa La Crosse é fixe compraste no Ebay?
Eu extive para compar uma usada mas depois não consegui fazer a leitura de dados no portátil e desisiti.
Tb estou a pensar comprar uma La Crosse, mas agora ando de ollho num term. IR -


----------



## Seringador (3 Jul 2006 às 11:49)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O abrigo ficou debaixo da arvore???
> 
> Já agora..quando custou o bicho??




Belo Abrigo Fil, sem dúvida engenhoso parabéns!


----------



## Minho (3 Jul 2006 às 11:52)

Estação espectacular... Um abrigo feito de pratos boa ideia 
Onde é que a compraste?


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2006 às 15:06)

Sim comprei no eBay alemão por 160 euros se bem me lembro. O abrigo tive que o pendurar debaixo duma árvore porque não arranjei outra maneira de o colocar  Acho que isso está a afectar as minhas minimas, que são muito altas em relação á estação.


----------



## Minho (3 Jul 2006 às 15:12)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Sim comprei no eBay alemão por 160 euros se bem me lembro. O abrigo tive que o pendurar debaixo duma árvore porque não arranjei outra maneira de o colocar  Acho que isso está a afectar as minhas minimas, que são muito altas em relação á estação.



A solução é arranjares alguma espécie de ventilador para forçar a circulação do ar...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Jul 2006 às 17:41)

Não se arranja mais nenhuma por esse preço FIL?)

Ja tive a procura nao encontrei...


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2006 às 16:35)

Minho disse:
			
		

> A solução é arranjares alguma espécie de ventilador para forçar a circulação do ar...



Já tem mas foi mais para quando o sol batesse directamente no abrigo, acho que nas minimas não altera muita coisa.



			
				dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não se arranja mais nenhuma por esse preço FIL?)
> 
> Ja tive a procura nao encontrei...



Há sim, e aos montes! Por exemplo:

http://cgi.ebay.de/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260002710410


----------



## dj_alex (6 Jul 2006 às 17:12)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já tem mas foi mais para quando o sol batesse directamente no abrigo, acho que nas minimas não altera muita coisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vê-se mesmo que nao perceber nada de alemão...eu bem andei a procura disto, mas nao vi nada...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (30 Jul 2006 às 21:18)

Boas,

Gostava de saber como poderei ter indicação da temperatura,humidade ,pressão, etc. desde um determinado local a cerca de 300kms da minha casa. Este local ainda não chegou internet. Pergunto se haverá alguma estação que possa receber esses dados.
Abraços,
Pedro


----------



## Minho (31 Jul 2006 às 00:16)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Gostava de saber como poderei ter indicação da temperatura,humidade ,pressão, etc. desde um determinado local a cerca de 300kms da minha casa. Este local ainda não chegou internet. Pergunto se haverá alguma estação que possa receber esses dados.
> Abraços,
> Pedro



Só se tiver GSM se não, não estou a ver outro modo mais barato para transmitir os dados... Terias de procurar estações com GSM e claro está no computador onde irias receber os dados também tinhas que ter um modem GSM...  de resto só se for por satelite


----------



## Pedro Canelas (31 Jul 2006 às 08:40)

Onde poderei saber preços  e como funciona?

Obriga do


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jul 2006 às 23:22)

Boa, Pedro Canelas, de facto no futuro, que se calhar ainda vai demorar algum tempo, gostaria de obter dados meteorológicos de um local situado tammbém mais ou menos a 300 Kms. daqui, é bom começar a perceber como se poderá concretizar este facto ...

Já agora, ajudem-me:

Alguém tem opinião acerca da OREGON SCIENTIFIC BAR 112 ?

Tem medições de humidade e pressão atmosférica ?

No Media Markt de Braga, vendem por € 49,00.


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2006 às 00:43)

Oi pessoal.
Quem puder passar por espanha na próxima quinta-feira no LIDL de Tui (não sei em que outras cidades está em vigor a promoção, é só procurar no site)  tem uma estação meteorlógica à venda por 22€

http://www.lidl.es/es/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060807.p.Estacion_meteorologica.ar3


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 00:59)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Só se tiver GSM se não, não estou a ver outro modo mais barato para transmitir os dados... Terias de procurar estações com GSM e claro está no computador onde irias receber os dados também tinhas que ter um modem GSM...  de resto só se for por satelite



Boas desde que tenha GSM até fica barata assinatura ou ser viço de dados, o problema é o interface que vai armazenar os dados e depois configurá-los para envio para o PC ou receptor!sei de empresas ligadas à industria quimica que tem isso instalado e com sensores variados e alarmas, mas têm um sistema de armazenamento de dados com software próprio, outra alteranativa é por rádio mas essa é mais complicada de concretizar.

Eu trabalho no ramo e poderei saber mais, mas já alerto para a dificuldade de uso do interface de dados para isso e vai ser o o principal obstáculo.


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 01:16)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Boa, Pedro Canelas, de facto no futuro, que se calhar ainda vai demorar algum tempo, gostaria de obter dados meteorológicos de um local situado tammbém mais ou menos a 300 Kms. daqui, é bom começar a perceber como se poderá concretizar este facto ...
> 
> Já agora, ajudem-me:
> 
> ...



Não conheço!
No ebay não encontrei nada com essa denominação para comparar:
http://search.ebay.com/OREGON-SCIENTIFIC_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZRC0023 

Depois fui pesquisar e encontrei  a que mencionaste:
http://www.ciao.fr/Oregon_Scientific_BAR_112_HG__518728
Caracteristicas e descrição da estação não sei se é esta?
http://www.allforiou.com/article.php?r=SP4301
mas depois verifiquei que está cara mais vale a do Lidl sem dúvida.
esta muito completa e barata para comprar no ebay
http://www.garrett-smarthome.com/proddetail.php?prod=112


----------



## Seringador (1 Ago 2006 às 01:30)

Esta poderia ser usada mas tinha de ter um PC a receber os dados e alojá-los para consulta à distância mas está a um excelente preço mesmo a comprar agora:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oregon-Scientif...ryZ48625QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Minho (2 Ago 2006 às 01:25)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Gostava de saber como poderei ter indicação da temperatura,humidade ,pressão, etc. desde um determinado local a cerca de 300kms da minha casa. Este local ainda não chegou internet. Pergunto se haverá alguma estação que possa receber esses dados.
> Abraços,
> Pedro



Outra opção, que talvez não se adeque, é para o caso em que estejas disposto a não ter os dados on-line. Nesse caso compras um data-logger para colocar com a estação meteorológica. Esses dataloggers armazenam dezenas de milhares de valores. Periodicamente terias de ir ao local para descarregar os valores. Se a tua intenção é ter uma visão climática da zona a monitorizar esta é a solução mais barata. Se o que queres é ter a informação on-line então só mesmo via GSM ou radio....


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 13:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Sei de uma estação meteorológica à venda num Supermercado PLUS com as seguintes características:

Mede Tº Máxima e mínima no interior e exterior, humidade relativa, pressão, ainda faz previsão para o dia seguinte, e tem despertador. Utiliza um sensor sem fios.

Preço: € 19,90 (marca branca)

Dado que as OREGON custam € 50,00 (no mínimo) e não têm metade daquelas funções, pergunto:

Qual a vossa opinião? É suficientemente fiável, com dados rigorosos, aconselham a comprar ou é melhor jogar pelo seguro.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 14:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Sei de uma estação meteorológica à venda num Supermercado PLUS com as seguintes características:
> 
> Mede Tº Máxima e mínima no interior e exterior, humidade relativa, pressão, ainda faz previsão para o dia seguinte, e tem despertador. Utiliza um sensor sem fios.
> 
> ...



Boas,

...e  tem a informação das luas e das marés 
pelo preço acho que vale a pena


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 14:42)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> ...e  tem a informação das luas e das marés
> pelo preço acho que vale a pena



eu ja comprei...
uma pechincha...


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bruno Campos, em que PLUS foi? Em Famalicão?

Será que em o PLUS de Braga tem à venda?


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 15:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Bruno Campos, em que PLUS foi? Em Famalicão?
> 
> Será que em o PLUS de Braga tem à venda?



Eu comprei na Trofa, mas devem ter posto o producto em todas as lojas, pq até na net, no site deles tava referido o producto.
Agora resta saber se ainda existe ou já esgotou.
tenta em braga


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 16:00)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

EStive agora mesmo a ver no site do PLUS.

Parece ter um bom aspecto. Diz-me só duas coisas: memoriza as Tº máxima e mínima diárias? O valor da Humidade é o valor no exterior, certo?


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> EStive agora mesmo a ver no site do PLUS.
> 
> Parece ter um bom aspecto. Diz-me só duas coisas: memoriza as Tº máxima e mínima diárias? O valor da Humidade é o valor no exterior, certo?



memoriza as max e min quer no interior, quer no exterior, mas tens de pagar esses valores todos os dias, porque senão só se os valores ultrapassarem os do dia anterior é que ficam registados, percebeste?
Em relação à humidade, n tenho a certeza, mas julgo que é no interior


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 16:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Eu comprei na Trofa, mas devem ter posto o producto em todas as lojas, pq até na net, no site deles tava referido o producto.
> Agora resta saber se ainda existe ou já esgotou.
> tenta em braga



Por acaso estouy a acompará-la com a do Lidl e a da Empresa e nada mal mesmo, estou a ficar surpreendido, masi rápida nas oscilações tanto da pressão como da temperatura, isto tendo em conta a do Lild, pq tomo como referência a da empresa é uma Davis Pro Adv2.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 16:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Por acaso estouy a acompará-la com a do Lidl e a da Empresa e nada mal mesmo, estou a ficar surpreendido, masi rápida nas oscilações tanto da pressão como da temperatura, isto tendo em conta a do Lild, pq tomo como referência a da empresa é uma Davis Pro Adv2.



axas q a pressão dá valores correctos?
E a humidade é interior!!!


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 17:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> axas q a pressão dá valores correctos?
> E a humidade é interior!!!



A humidade é do interior, assim como a pressão, pelo diferem do exterior


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A minha é do género... apesar de ser diferente na forma, mas tem exactamente as funções do Plus. E estou satisfeito para já....

http://www.plus.pt/cmspublic/system/modules/de.getit.plus/frameset/index_33477.html


----------



## Santos (11 Set 2006 às 20:32)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> axas q a pressão dá valores correctos?
> E a humidade é interior!!!



Também comprei uma, tenho dúvidas quanto à pressão que anda entre os 999 e os 1008 hPa...


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 20:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> A humidade é do interior, assim como a pressão, pelo diferem do exterior



Bom, a pressão no interior não há-de ser diferente da do exterior.. a não ser que  a divisão seja completamente hermética, tipo contra ataques químicos


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Set 2006 às 21:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Santos disse:


> Também comprei uma, tenho dúvidas quanto à pressão que anda entre os 999 e os 1008 hPa...



Ainda vou ver se arranjo uma destas também  

Olha lá não terá de ser calibrada? É que normalmente costumam ser, tens de te guiar pela pressão da estação que esteja mais perto de ti para o fazer. Mas isso deve vir nas instruções!


----------



## Santos (11 Set 2006 às 22:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ainda vou ver se arranjo uma destas também
> 
> Olha lá não terá de ser calibrada? É que normalmente costumam ser, tens de te guiar pela pressão da estação que esteja mais perto de ti para o fazer. Mas isso deve vir nas instruções!



Podes ter razão terei que ver melhor as instruções


----------



## FSantos (11 Set 2006 às 22:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Aqui vai um link para estações meteorológicas: 

http://www.geonica.com/showitemProd.php?id=11

não devem ser baratas...


Mais em conta temos:

http://www.magnivisao.pt/res_pesq.asp?cat=2

Comprei uma "Starblitz" há uns anitos e funciona impecável.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 22:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A Galáctica loja de produtos de astronomia e não só, dispões de algumas estações bem interessantes...

http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=2547&fam1=4

http://www.gem51.com/lstf2.php?fam1=4&fam2=51&pagina=1


----------



## FSantos (11 Set 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Fantástico, tem para todos os gostos e... carteiras.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 22:53)

*Onde Colocar o Sensor Exterior?*

Fora claro   

Agora a sério, vocês os que vivem em apartamentos como eu não se deparam com esse problema. Eu não sei onde colocar o sensor de temperatura. Neste momento tenho-o na parede da varanda. Esta solução, quanto às temperaturas máximas não tem problemas mas quanto às mínimas parecem-me demasiadamente excessivas em comparação com a REUMA de Braga. A outra solução é expor mais o sensor, mas aí surge outro problema: o sensor não durará muito exposto à chuva e além disso irá incidir o sol sobre ele o que dará valores errados para as temperaturas máximas. Contem-me lá, as vossas soluções caseiras para este problema.....


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pois é, é para isto que as maravilhas da comunicação on-line servem, através do nosso querido forum. O Bruno Campos disse que comprou uma Estação Meteo no PLUS, eu vi o site e a referida estação, troquei impressões com os membros deste forum e, acreditem, fui a correr  ao PLUS de Braga.

Sabem o que aconteceu? Estava lá a última !!! Parecia que estava mesmo à minha espera. E aqui estou eu babado com a dita cuja.  

Agora, essa da pressão atmosférica ser interior é que me deixou um bocadinho desiludido. Mas de facto, a interior deve ser igual à exterior, não concordam?

Minho, em relação às tuas dúvidas, estou numa situação idêntica à tua, mas como no meu apartamento existe um canteiro não ocupado e abrigado, vou colocar aí o sensor exterior. Ainda por cima é virado a Leste, o que evita a maior parte das situações de chuva.

Esclareçam-me apenas uma coisa: o sensor exterior deve ficar bem abrigado, ou deve estar exposto ao vento?


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 23:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Pois é, é para isto que as maravilhas da comunicação on-line servem, através do nosso querido forum. O Bruno Campos disse que comprou uma Estação Meteo no PLUS, eu vi o site e a referida estação, troquei impressões com os membros deste forum e, acreditem, fui a correr  ao PLUS de Braga.
> 
> Sabem o que aconteceu? Estava lá a última !!! Parecia que estava mesmo à minha espera. E aqui estou eu babado com a dita cuja.
> 
> ...



Deve estar exposto ao vento e abrigado do sol e chuva. Se não estiver exposto à circulação normal do ar, poderá criar revelar temperaturas mais altas, vítima de um pequeno efeito estufa ou da protecção que não permite o sensor ter uma boa medição.


----------



## FSantos (11 Set 2006 às 23:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu "embrulhei" o meu sensor com aquele filme plástico que se usa para colocar os alimentos no congelador. Basta uma camada e um pouco de fita adesiva e "voilá", lê correctamente a temperatura e é à prova de chuva  

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 23:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



FSantos disse:


> Eu "embrulhei" o meu sensor com aquele filme plástico que se usa para colocar os alimentos no congelador. Basta uma camada e um pouco de fita adesiva e "voilá", lê correctamente a temperatura e é à prova de chuva
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Hmmm.... Ora aí está a primeira ideia


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Hmmmm ... embrulhar com filme plástico ...   custa-me a acreditar que a medição das temperaturas seja completamente fiável com essa cobertura ... não sei, não ...


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Pois é, é para isto que as maravilhas da comunicação on-line servem, através do nosso querido forum. O Bruno Campos disse que comprou uma Estação Meteo no PLUS, eu vi o site e a referida estação, troquei impressões com os membros deste forum e, acreditem, fui a correr  ao PLUS de Braga.
> 
> Sabem o que aconteceu? Estava lá a última !!! Parecia que estava mesmo à minha espera. E aqui estou eu babado com a dita cuja.
> 
> ...



O meu sensor está numa parede virada a Norte, onde o sol nunca lhe dá, tem dado sempre bons resultados


----------



## FSantos (11 Set 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Também pensava isso ao principio, mas verifiquei os resultados colocando outro sensor exactamente no mesmo sítio sem o dito plástico e os resultados coincidiram.

Um factor importante, o filme plástico tem que ser bastante fino (microns) e deve estar perfeitamente ajustado ao corpo do sensor.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 00:08)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Para obter as temperaturas o mais correctas possiveis o melhor é tê-lo virado para norte como faz o LUPER, assim nunca lhe bate o sol. Mas tê-lo junto á parede não me parece boa ideia pois a parede "cria" calor. Quanto mais "airado" estiver melhor! Não me lembro quem foi que pôs o sensor pegado a um cabo da vassoura para o expôr ao vento..


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Set 2006 às 08:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Bom, a pressão no interior não há-de ser diferente da do exterior.. a não ser que  a divisão seja completamente hermética, tipo contra ataques químicos



N deve ser bem assim... a minha pressão ainda n passou dos 1000. Estranho n?
Infelizmente acho q n dá para calibrar... 
Mas se alguem souber como q me diga


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:05)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Bom, a pressão no interior não há-de ser diferente da do exterior.. a não ser que  a divisão seja completamente hermética, tipo contra ataques químicos



Por acaso é hermeticamente fechada, devido à quantidade de comutadores de telecomunicações, visto que caso exista incêndio serão lançados jactos de CO2 e outros gases para eliminação e esses não podem passar para fora 
Mas irei colocá-la lá fora, ainda é uma diferença de 10mb a do Lild também apresenta diferenças na pressão


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



FSantos disse:


> Eu "embrulhei" o meu sensor com aquele filme plástico que se usa para colocar os alimentos no congelador. Basta uma camada e um pouco de fita adesiva e "voilá", lê correctamente a temperatura e é à prova de chuva
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Pois, mas atenção não está protegida da humidade e ressoados...


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Por acaso é hermeticamente fechada, devido à quantidade de comutadores de telecomunicações, visto que caso exista incêndio serão lançados jactos de CO2 e outros gases para eliminação e esses não podem passar para fora
> Mas irei colocá-la lá fora, ainda é uma diferença de 10mb a do Lild também apresenta diferenças na pressão



Em termos de pressão não faz grande diferença...O que interessa nessas estações é a tendencia da pressão...


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 10:50)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> N deve ser bem assim... a minha pressão ainda n passou dos 1000. Estranho n?
> Infelizmente acho q n dá para calibrar...
> Mas se alguem souber como q me diga



Impossível que não dê para calibrar..... Só se está a dar os valores de pressão absolutos e não normalizados a 1000hPa o que não é nada útil para fazer comparações. Tinhas de andar a fazer cálculos para saber a pressão ao nível do mar... Quando fazes o SET da estação os mb não piscam?


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Em termos de pressão não faz grande diferença...O que interessa nessas estações é a tendencia da pressão...



Por acaso faz 
Contudo tenho que assinalar que a tendência de pressão e de temperaturas e dos simbolos está ser melhor que do Lidl.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Por acaso faz
> Contudo tenho que assinalar que a tendência de pressão e de temperaturas e dos simbolos está ser melhor que do Lidl.



faz?? Se tiveres uma diferença de pressão de 10mb sempre, entre a pressão lá fora e dentro de casa, não faz diferença nenhuma em termos de previsao...pelo menos nessas estações que vcs estão a falar..


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Por acaso é hermeticamente fechada, devido à quantidade de comutadores de telecomunicações, visto que caso exista incêndio serão lançados jactos de CO2 e outros gases para eliminação e esses não podem passar para fora
> Mas irei colocá-la lá fora, ainda é uma diferença de 10mb a do Lild também apresenta diferenças na pressão



Mas isso é um perigo! Se não conseguirem fugir morrem abafados!!


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Impossível que não dê para calibrar..... Só se está a dar os valores de pressão absolutos e não normalizados a 1000hPa o que não é nada útil para fazer comparações. Tinhas de andar a fazer cálculos para saber a pressão ao nível do mar... Quando fazes o SET da estação os mb não piscam?




Não...


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 11:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Para obter as temperaturas o mais correctas possiveis o melhor é tê-lo virado para norte como faz o LUPER, assim nunca lhe bate o sol. Mas tê-lo junto á parede não me parece boa ideia pois a parede "cria" calor. Quanto mais "airado" estiver melhor! Não me lembro quem foi que pôs o sensor pegado a um cabo da vassoura para o expôr ao vento..



O meu está afastado uns 40cm da parede  , penso que é suficiente


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 11:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> O meu está afastado uns 40cm da parede  , penso que é suficiente



O meu está virado para NE e coloquei uma fita isoladora com cola em ambos os lado e ligeiramente almofadada que não afecta a temperatura do alumínio


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Set 2006 às 12:00)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> O meu está virado para NE e coloquei uma fita isoladora com cola em ambos os lado e ligeiramente almofadada que não afecta a temperatura do alumínio



o meu estava na churrasqueira    mas sempre q aquilo funciona, parece q estou no brasil   

Agora vou pendura-lo num abrigo voltado pra norte


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 12:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O símbolo mudou agora de sol, para sol entre nuvens


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 13:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> o meu estava na churrasqueira    mas sempre q aquilo funciona, parece q estou no brasil
> 
> Agora vou pendura-lo num abrigo voltado pra norte



Eu tenho que mudar o sensor ao longo do ano.   No Inverno tenho o sensor em cima de um muro, a cerca de 1 m de altura, onde o Sol não costuma bater (mas de tarde tenho que pôr umas pedras a Oeste para evitar surpresas na temperatura máxima  ). Costuma dar mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas que nas estações do Porto, mas imagino que seja relativamente fiável. Reparo que nesse local no Inverno num dia "normal" de 14ºC/15ºC de máxima, por volta das 5 da tarde já só tenho 7ºC/8ºC, o que também se pode dever ao facto de ficar sem Sol muito cedo (vivo numa rua virada a Leste, apesar de a minha casa acabar por estar virada para Sul (é uma zona com muitas colinas   )

No Verão é impossível ter o sensor nesse local devido ao Sol, por isso tenho que o colocar numa varanda a quase 10 m de altura, no chão.    Costuma dar máximas mais elevadas do que no Porto, excepto em dias de intenso calor que, por alguma razão, as máximas são mais baixas. Quanto às mínimas são relativamente semelhantes, excepto nas manhãs seguintes a dias de intenso calor, em que a varanda faz quase um efeito de estufa.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



tozequio disse:


> Eu tenho que mudar o sensor ao longo do ano.   No Inverno tenho o sensor em cima de um muro, a cerca de 1 m de altura, onde o Sol não costuma bater (mas de tarde tenho que pôr umas pedras a Oeste para evitar surpresas na temperatura máxima  ). Costuma dar mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas que nas estações do Porto, mas imagino que seja relativamente fiável. Reparo que nesse local no Inverno num dia "normal" de 14ºC/15ºC de máxima, por volta das 5 da tarde já só tenho 7ºC/8ºC, o que também se pode dever ao facto de ficar sem Sol muito cedo (vivo numa rua virada a Leste, apesar de a minha casa acabar por estar virada para Sul (é uma zona com muitas colinas   )
> 
> No Verão é impossível ter o sensor nesse local devido ao Sol, por isso tenho que o colocar numa varanda a quase 10 m de altura, no chão.    Costuma dar máximas mais elevadas do que no Porto, excepto em dias de intenso calor que, por alguma razão, as máximas são mais baixas. Quanto às mínimas são relativamente semelhantes, excepto nas manhãs seguintes a dias de intenso calor, em que a varanda faz quase um efeito de estufa.



GRande ginástica...Não é mais facil fazer um abrigo caseiro, como o FIL fez???


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 17:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Mas isso é um perigo! Se não conseguirem fugir morrem abafados!!


Temos saídas de emergência e fazemos de vez em quando exercicios de evacuação, em que sou coordenador de evacuação nesse plano de emergência e felizmente é só exercicios


----------



## Santos (12 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> N deve ser bem assim... a minha pressão ainda n passou dos 1000. Estranho n?
> Infelizmente acho q n dá para calibrar...
> Mas se alguem souber como q me diga



Bruno também comprei uma estação dessas no Plus, depois de tudo ter tentado e da pressão não passar dos 999/1000 hPa tentei acertar a hora legal como vem no livro de instruções e consegui.
Tenta fazer isso, a minha tem vindo a subir, (vamos ver se chega aos valor normais) pelo menos agora já indica 1010 e com tendência para subir.
A hora entrou automáticamente, segue os passos do manual, qq dúvida não hesites.


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> faz?? Se tiveres uma diferença de pressão de 10mb sempre, entre a pressão lá fora e dentro de casa, não faz diferença nenhuma em termos de previsao...pelo menos nessas estações que vcs estão a falar..



Sim de acordo, mas estav a falr em relação à estação Davis da empresa


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



FSantos disse:


> Eu "embrulhei" o meu sensor com aquele filme plástico que se usa para colocar os alimentos no congelador. Basta uma camada e um pouco de fita adesiva e "voilá", lê correctamente a temperatura e é à prova de chuva
> 
> Cumprimentos.



E nem fazes um furinho para entrar o ar??


----------



## FSantos (12 Set 2006 às 23:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Viva,

Como o sensor é totalmente fechado (não tem entradas de ar) penso que não é necessário.

Se é a melhor forma de utilizar o sensor... talvez não. Agora as medições já as confirmei e coincidem com outros termómetros.

Como a estação já tem uns anitos estou na dúvida se ao comprar um sensor para exterior (resistente à chuva) nos 433 Mhz ele será compatível.

Fica aqui a pergunta para alguém que me possa ajudar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Set 2006 às 23:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Só para sonhar um pouco:





http://www.casaclima.com/tienda-a/4750H/ficha/Estación-meteorológica-Oregon-Scientific-WMR928NX.html


----------



## FSantos (12 Set 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Neste site parece estar em saldo...

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/default.asp?fonction=prod&ref=OREWMR928NX

Cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 23:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Angelstorm disse:


> Só para sonhar um pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está debaixo de olho, só preciso de mudar de casa, num apartamento é dificil ter um bicho desses


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> Está debaixo de olho, só preciso de mudar de casa, num apartamento é dificil ter um bicho desses



 era no que estava a pensar para quem mora num apartamento não dá para ter isso.Mas adorava ter esse aparelho tão completo lindo


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 23:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> GRande ginástica...Não é mais facil fazer um abrigo caseiro, como o FIL fez???



Prefiro esta ginástica do que ter mínimas mais elevadas como o Fil tem, devido à falta de circulação de ar.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Também adorava ter uma dessas! A minha estação tem uma coisa que me incomoda muito que são os fios e por isso tenho que ter todos os sensores juntos senão aquilo quase parece um estendal  essa Oregon, alem de bem melhor e mais completa, resolvia-me o problema dos fios e assim já podia pôr o anemómetro no telhado.



tozequio disse:


> Prefiro esta ginástica do que ter mínimas mais elevadas como o Fil tem, devido à falta de circulação de ar.



Acho que as minhas mínimas mais altas não são devido á circulação de ar mas sim devido á localização da minha casa no topo de uma encosta. É que a diferença para o termómetro digital de max/min quase nunca supera os +/-0,3ºC.


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Acho que as minhas mínimas mais altas não são devido á circulação de ar mas sim devido á localização da minha casa no topo de uma encosta. É que a diferença para o termómetro digital de max/min quase nunca supera os +/-0,3ºC.



Ainda bem... se calhar vou então pedir uma mãozinha ao meu pai a ver se ele me ajuda a montar um abrigo para o sensor.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 23:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Se precisares de ajuda apita, até tirei umas fotos enquanto a fazia. Por acaso também tive a ajuda do meu pai e foi ele que acabou por fazer praticamente tudo


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Se precisares de ajuda apita, até tirei umas fotos enquanto a fazia. Por acaso também tive a ajuda do meu pai e foi ele que acabou por fazer praticamente tudo



 

Uma ajudinha era de facto bem-vinda, por exemplo a altura a que o sensor deve estar, o tipo de material que é mais apropriado utilizar na construção do abrigo, o local em que deve estar (tenho "pátio" na parte Norte, Leste e Sul da casa). E umas fotos também vinham a calhar.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 09:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,

No Ebay a mesma estação está a metade do preço, mesmo com ajudas de custo fica muito inferior, aqui um exemplo:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oregon-Scient...ryZ40977QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Set 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No Ebay a mesma estação está a metade do preço, mesmo com ajudas de custo fica muito inferior, aqui um exemplo:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oregon-Scient...ryZ40977QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Tudo o que não tenha fotos já é para desconfiar SeringAdor... 

Quanto à estação do Plus lá a cabei por conseguir uma  , só uma coisa me tem deixando desconfiado da mesma, é o facto de a pressão atmosférica não se mexer, está nos 1006 hPa  

Enquanto nas estações do Im estão há volta doa 1014! Alguma ideia? a alguém lhe funciona correctamente?


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Set 2006 às 15:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tudo o que não tenha fotos já é para desconfiar SeringAdor...
> 
> Quanto à estação do Plus lá a cabei por conseguir uma  , só uma coisa me tem deixando desconfiado da mesma, é o facto de a pressão atmosférica não se mexer, está nos 1006 hPa
> 
> Enquanto nas estações do Im estão há volta doa 1014! Alguma ideia? a alguém lhe funciona correctamente?



Parece q quem comprou a dita estação acaba por falar na anomalia da pressão atmosferica. deve ser um bug  
A minha altera, mas tb n corresponde à pressão exterior.


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tudo o que não tenha fotos já é para desconfiar SeringAdor...
> 
> Quanto à estação do Plus lá a cabei por conseguir uma  , só uma coisa me tem deixando desconfiado da mesma, é o facto de a pressão atmosférica não se mexer, está nos 1006 hPa
> 
> Enquanto nas estações do Im estão há volta doa 1014! Alguma ideia? a alguém lhe funciona correctamente?



Já comprei muita e diversas cenas, mas só compro aos que têm a classificação: "Meet Seller" ou "Power Seller" e nunca tive problemas, pelo contrário em 3 dias estavam cá vindas do UK Alemanha, França etc.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Santos disse:


> Bruno também comprei uma estação dessas no Plus, depois de tudo ter tentado e da pressão não passar dos 999/1000 hPa tentei acertar a hora legal como vem no livro de instruções e consegui.
> Tenta fazer isso, a minha tem vindo a subir, (vamos ver se chega aos valor normais) pelo menos agora já indica 1010 e com tendência para subir.
> A hora entrou automáticamente, segue os passos do manual, qq dúvida não hesites.



Dizes que a tua hora entrou de forma automática? Através da tal frequência DFC? A mim não me deu nada, tive de a colocar à "unha"  

Eu nem sequer sei o que é isso da frequência DFC, até pensei que fosse algo relacionada com o RDS das rádios, uma vez que certas estações enviam tb informação horária. Não será alguma norma utilizada só na Alemanha?


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Dizes que a tua hora entrou de forma automática? Através da tal frequência DFC? A mim não me deu nada, tive de a colocar à "unha"
> 
> Eu nem sequer sei o que é isso da frequência DFC, até pensei que fosse algo relacionada com o RDS das rádios, uma vez que certas estações enviam tb informação horária. Não será alguma norma utilizada só na Alemanha?



Penso que será esse o problema, pq a minha oscila e com uma diferença de 2 a 6 mb, e se calhar estás à hora da alemanha por defeito...


----------



## tozequio (14 Set 2006 às 18:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Penso que será esse o problema, pq a minha oscila e com uma diferença de 2 a 6 mb, e se calhar estás à hora da alemanha por defeito...



Curiosamente a hora da minha estação comprada no Lidl também fica automaticamente regulada para a hora europeia...


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 18:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



tozequio disse:


> Curiosamente a hora da minha estação comprada no Lidl também fica automaticamente regulada para a hora europeia...


Pois a minha também era mas depois coloquei mais uma hora e a pressão começou a funcionar melhor


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Set 2006 às 18:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem pelo que puder lêr com mais atenção nas instruções, só após o início do ajuste da situação meteorológica (no meu caso ela estava certa "sol entre nuvens"), e passadas 6 horas é que começa a fncionar de forma CORRECTA! vamos ver se assim será! 
Também por 20 euritos não se pode pedir muito!


----------



## Santos (14 Set 2006 às 20:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Penso que será esse o problema, pq a minha oscila e com uma diferença de 2 a 6 mb, e se calhar estás à hora da alemanha por defeito...



Kim a hora entrou de facto automáticamente, faz os seguintes passos;

1- Manualmente alteras o fuso para -1 (hora da Almenha -1), qu fazes seguindo os passos de mudança da hora automática, mês/dia etc... é a penultima etapa antes de escolheres a lingua padrão salvo erro.

2- Por detrás da estação carregas no botão (OUT CF) durante 3/4 seg. até escutar o dito apito, se verificares no visor da frente irá aparecer o símbolo de uma antena que pisca.

3- A busca horária é tentada por três vezes à 1:00AM, às 2:00AM e às 3:00AM que deverá ser quando a recepção do sinal é efectuada.

Quando a hora entrar o símbolo de antena que piscava, ficará ligado sem piscar, e verás que terás a hora legal com fuso e tudo.

Poderás efectuar a operação 1 várias vezes....


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2006 às 21:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem pelo que puder lêr com mais atenção nas instruções, só após o início do ajuste da situação meteorológica (no meu caso ela estava certa "sol entre nuvens"), e passadas 6 horas é que começa a fncionar de forma CORRECTA! vamos ver se assim será!
> Também por 20 euritos não se pode pedir muito!



Acho mesmo estranha toda essa situação. A minha estação que foi comprada há quase um ano no LIDL não tem esse problema. A pressão ajusta-se à mão...


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 22:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Acho mesmo estranha toda essa situação. A minha estação que foi comprada há quase um ano no LIDL não tem esse problema. A pressão ajusta-se à mão...



A tua deve ser igual à minha, uma alta não é?

Gosto muito dela, tenha uma oregon tb, mas a do Lidl é mais completa e barata


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Set 2006 às 23:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

E ainda há outro senão a pressão será a pressão ao nível do mar ou a pressão do local?
Pressão Absoluta ou relativa?


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Set 2006 às 00:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Alguém conhece a marca Neckmarine, e concretamente o modelo Neckmarine NK-9035, pois gostaria de saber se seria viável a montagem do anemometro numa varanda exterior do meu apartamento?


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 00:32)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Só conheço de ler sobre ela em outros sites, mas a minha opinião, meramente teórica, é que este tipo de anemometros é sempre passivel de não dar leituras totalmente correctas, uma vês que terá sempre alguma parede a obstruir a direcção de algum dos lados do vento. O ideal são os montados em mastros ou alto de postes uma vez que tem os 360 graus livres de obstáculos.
Atenção que o anemometro em questão, não dá a direcção do vento, apenas a sensação térmica, a velocidade do vento e a sua temperatura.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 20:58)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> A tua deve ser igual à minha, uma alta não é?
> 
> Gosto muito dela, tenha uma oregon tb, mas a do Lidl é mais completa e barata



É... é único defeito que acho que tem, ser demasiada grande.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 21:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> E ainda há outro senão a pressão será a pressão ao nível do mar ou a pressão do local?
> Pressão Absoluta ou relativa?



A pressão é a que tu quiseres.... desde que a estação dê para ajustar os hPa. Se acertares para  a pressão absoluta, tens o trabalho de efectuar calculos para saber a pressão ao nível do mar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 21:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Sim Minho é o que tenho estado a fazer, infelizmente não dá para melhor. É o senão desta estação. Fico à espera que o LIDL comercializa novamente uma!


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 23:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim Minho é o que tenho estado a fazer, infelizmente não dá para melhor. É o senão desta estação. Fico à espera que o LIDL comercializa novamente uma!



Pois, e eu acho que há bem pouco tempo esteve de novo à venda.... Eu vou estar atento...


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 00:05)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Pois, e eu acho que há bem pouco tempo esteve de novo à venda.... Eu vou estar atento...



na prxima quinta feira havera uma promoção no lidl de uma estação meterologica.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> na prxima quinta feira havera uma promoção no lidl de uma estação meterologica.



Obrigado plea info, mas estive agora a vê-la e só tem temp. ext e int. nada mais.  
Falta humidade e pressão atmosférica, como mínimo, para ser considerada como tal.


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 00:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Obrigado plea info, mas estive agora a vê-la e só tem temp. ext e int. nada mais.
> Falta humidade e pressão atmosférica, como mínimo, para ser considerada como tal.



pois la isso tens razao  tb preciso de comprar uma e nao sei onde


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 10:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,

Pessoalmente  acho que é melhor do que a do LIdl


----------



## João Esteves (20 Set 2006 às 03:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas Noites ( ou não tão boas para quem esteja no Portugal insular)


​Se alguém estiver interessado numa estação meteorológica da Oregon Scientific em 2ª mão, com pouca utilização (inferior a 1 ano) e a preço acessível, por favor contacte-me: 

jmbresteves@gmail.com

http://classificados.anunciweb.pt/detail.php?siteid=19467

http://www.mygadget.com.au/store/images/oregonscientific/200_BAR938HG.jpg

As caracteristicas técnicas estão descritas no primeiro endereço referido. Para outras informações contactem o email ou coloquem as dúvidas aqui mesmo no fórum, para que possa responder. Obrigado


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 10:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

http://www.lidl.es/es/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061002.p.Estacion_meteorologica.ar3

Que bela estação por 89€, será que por cá tb irá aparecer?


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> http://www.lidl.es/es/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061002.p.Estacion_meteorologica.ar3
> 
> Que bela estação por 89€, será que por cá tb irá aparecer?




LUPER vê lá se consegues meter aqui uma foto da tal estação, porque eu quando tento aceder à página, automaticamente sou redireccionado para a zona do LIDL onde se insere aqui a vizinha Badajoz (Estemadura) e a promo por enquanto não chega aqui. Tu escolheste alguma localidade em particulaR?


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 00:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Já a consegui ver!  
Parece impecável, mas terá a pressão atmosférica?


----------



## Senador (26 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Link interessante para este tópico 

http://www.casaclima.com


----------



## Senador (26 Set 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

a minha primeira e unica estação:

*Oregon Scientific EMR812A *


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> LUPER vê lá se consegues meter aqui uma foto da tal estação, porque eu quando tento aceder à página, automaticamente sou redireccionado para a zona do LIDL onde se insere aqui a vizinha Badajoz (Estemadura) e a promo por enquanto não chega aqui. Tu escolheste alguma localidade em particulaR?



Weeee!    
Em Tui vai estar à venda! Cod. Postal 36700


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Weeee!
> Em Tui vai estar à venda! Cod. Postal 36700



Se calhar ainda vou comprar isso segunda feira


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> Se calhar ainda vou comprar isso segunda feira



Não queres comprar uma para mim tb???    

Eu faço-te transferencia bancaria..ou logo se combina o modo de pagamento..

Bem fixe a estação...


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Não queres comprar uma para mim tb???
> 
> Eu faço-te transferencia bancaria..ou logo se combina o modo de pagamento..
> 
> Bem fixe a estação...



Se arranjar tempo na segunda (o que deve ser dificil  ) ia lá mesmo comprar. É bem boa, só tem o defeito de não ter ligação e eu não ter local para por o anemometro e o pluviomentro


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> Se arranjar tempo na segunda (o que deve ser dificil  ) ia lá mesmo comprar. É bem boa, só tem o defeito de não ter ligação e eu não ter local para por o anemometro e o pluviomentro



Não tens telhado??? à falta de melhor....


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Não tens telhado??? à falta de melhor....



Mas não consigo lá chegar, o predio na tem acesso directo e facil ao telhado


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 12:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Calma pessoal, contactei o Lidl e vão verificar a possibilidade e irão contactar-me até 5ªfeira! 
Caso contrário, alguém poderia comprar uma e faço transferência bancáris, infelizmente não posso ir pq tenho um baptizado nese FDS


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 13:08)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Calma pessoal, contactei o Lidl e vão verificar a possibilidade e irão contactar-me até 5ªfeira!
> Caso contrário, alguém poderia comprar uma e faço transferência bancáris, infelizmente não posso ir pq tenho um baptizado nese FDS



Mas penso que aquilo é so segunda feira não é?

E sabendo do apetitude voraz dos nossos vizinhos, aquilo deve desaparecer num instante


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> Mas penso que aquilo é so segunda feira não é?
> 
> E sabendo do apetitude voraz dos nossos vizinhos, aquilo deve desaparecer num instante



Isso é verdade


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 14:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> ...só tem o defeito de não *ter ligação* e eu não ter local para por o anemometro e o pluviomentro



Qual ligação é que não tem LUPER? 

Fico a aguardar que a promo chegue a zonas extremeñas!  
Vocês comprem, testem e depois digam qualquer coisa.


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 15:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Qual ligação é que não tem LUPER?
> 
> Fico a aguardar que a promo chegue a zonas extremeñas!
> Vocês comprem, testem e depois digam qualquer coisa.



Deve estar a referir-se a ligação a PC.... Bem podia ter, por 89€....


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Gostava de ter mais especificações da estação... o que é que ele armazenará?
Max e Min Diários??? Isso para mim era qq coisa de excelente! Queria enfia-la no meu jardim em Melgaço e só tenho acesso a ele no fim-de-semana. Por isso, sem armazenamento para no minimo 5 dias, não sei se a irei comprar...


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Gostava de ter mais especificações da estação... o que é que ele armazenará?
> Max e Min Diários??? Isso para mim era qq coisa de excelente! Queria enfia-la no meu jardim em Melgaço e só tenho acesso a ele no fim-de-semana. Por isso, sem armazenamento para no minimo 5 dias, não sei se a irei comprar...



Poiis....era fixe em termos de guardar os dados...eu tou aqui em Lisboa, por isso nao tenh hipotese nenhuma em arranja-la...se alguem tiver mesmo a pensar comprar que me avise sff


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Deve estar a referir-se a ligação a PC.... Bem podia ter, por 89€....



Senão tivewr não vale muito a pena


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 00:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A estação parece bem completa mas acho que sem ligação ao PC o anemómetro não serve de muito. O pluviómetro sempre se pode apontar tudo á unha como com as máximas e mínimas (ás quais se tem que fazer reset todos os dias).


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 06:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Jeje, yo tengo la misma estacione que Fil, la WS2308, una de TFA, un pluja de plástico TFA (40mm), 1 termo de máxima y mínima analogico, otro digital... y algunas cosillas más, ya os la enseñaré por fotos


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 09:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



albertoisla disse:


> Jeje, yo tengo la misma estacione que Fil, la WS2308, una de TFA, un pluja de plástico TFA (40mm), 1 termo de máxima y mínima analogico, otro digital... y algunas cosillas más, ya os la enseñaré por fotos



Bem-vindo Albertoisla!
Onde tens a estação, qual o local, assimé mais um posto de observação ?


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 14:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

No la tengo puesta en web, estoy esperando a ponerla. Pongo a continuación una foto de la estación, la garita de la pared ahora mismo no está así, el sensor lo tengo actualmente en una garita DAVIS.

Não a ela tengo pois em web , sou hoping para colocar. Pongo daqui por diante um foto do estação , a ela guarda caixa de a muralha agora mesmo tu és não assim , o detector a ele tengo actualmente num guarda caixa Davis.


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

algunas más  


























Un auntentico aficionado ala meteorologia


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 15:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



albertoisla disse:


> algunas más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

Também tenho uma semelhante a esta, foi o meu primeiro instrumento na década de 90


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 15:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

yo la tengo como decoración, como un buen aficionado

EU a ela tengo como decoração , tais como um bom fond


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



albertoisla disse:


> yo la tengo como decoración, como un buen aficionado
> 
> EU a ela tengo como decoração , tais como um bom fond



A minha funciona bem, de vez em quando tenho de calibrar, mas no fundo é para decoração 
penso que não é necessária tradução, entendemos bem


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

É quase igual á minha, para o preço é bem boa mas peca pelos fios, por isso é que já estou a pensar em comprar uma wireless para poder meter o anomómetro no telhado e vendo a que tenho.


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Set 2006 às 08:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

o lidl vai vender para a proxima semana uma estação meteo semelhante à do plus, por apenas 15€


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Set 2006 às 21:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Se alguém tiver condições para ter uma estação meteorologica deste tipo, e quiser encomendar por internet, vejam esta "pechincha" na Laredoute francesa:

http://www.laredoute.fr/product.aspx?ProductID=324102216&DocumentID=207606


----------



## ACalado (29 Set 2006 às 22:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> o lidl vai vender para a proxima semana uma estação meteo semelhante à do plus, por apenas 15€



fui ver ao site oficial do lidl e nao fazem referencia a nenhuma estação para a proxima semana, onde viste isso?  
cumprimentos


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Set 2006 às 22:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> fui ver ao site oficial do lidl e nao fazem referencia a nenhuma estação para a proxima semana, onde viste isso?
> cumprimentos




Eu vi essa estação, mas no site espanhol.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 03:16)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Angelstorm disse:


> Se alguém tiver condições para ter uma estação meteorologica deste tipo, e quiser encomendar por internet, vejam esta "pechincha" na Laredoute francesa:
> 
> http://www.laredoute.fr/product.aspx?ProductID=324102216&DocumentID=207606



pois.. lá isso era   Mas não vendem para Portugal!  
Simplesmente porque aqui também existe La Redoute e a vender a mesma estação, mas por *139,90 €*
http://www.laredoute.pt/PT/pt/Search/Results.aspx?SearchHeader=la+crosse&Category=

Mas é normal! pois é mudialmente sabido que nós temos um grande poder de compra, tudo resultado directo da nossa economia estável e em franca expansão!


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> pois.. lá isso era   Mas não vendem para Portugal!
> Simplesmente porque aqui também existe La Redoute e a vender a mesma estação, mas por *139,90 €*
> http://www.laredoute.pt/PT/pt/Search/Results.aspx?SearchHeader=la+crosse&Category=
> 
> Mas é normal! pois é mudialmente sabido que nós temos um grande poder de compra, tudo resultado directo da nossa economia estável e em franca expansão!



Esta realmente e para começar a ter uma coisa mais a sério é interessante:


> Histórico com 200 pares de dados memorizados


É uma estação mais deste género que ando à procura.... com portes de envio fica a 143,39 €


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Esta realmente e para começar a ter uma coisa mais a sério é interessante:
> 
> É uma estação mais deste género que ando à procura.... com portes de envio fica a 143,39 €



Mas nao podes fazer o download dos dados....


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 15:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas nao podes fazer o download dos dados....



Yep, eu sei. Mas o só me interessa descarregar 7 dias de Máximas e Mínimas de cada vez... o que dá 14 transcrições à unha todas as semanas. Se for mesmo assim não é muito trabalhoso


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 22:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ok, lá instalei a minha primeira estação meteo, a tal que esteve à venda há alguns dias no PLUS.

Esclareçam-me apenas as seguintes dúvidas:

Neste momento marca Tº Exterior 18,9º (acho exagerada  acho que lá fora devem estar 15º ou 16º, no máximo ...)
O sensor exterior tem uma película adesiva no visor.
Esta película deve ser retirada ? Como é medida a temperatura? Onde se encontra exactamente o sensor e em que consiste a sua constituição?

Já agora, o que nos diz exactamente aquele gráfico de barras com uma escala ...?


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 22:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Ok, lá instalei a minha primeira estação meteo, a tal que esteve à venda há alguns dias no PLUS.
> 
> Esclareçam-me apenas as seguintes dúvidas:
> 
> ...



Experimenta a tirar o adesivo e a colocar o sensor num local o mais arejado possivel e longe das paredes


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 22:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



LUPER disse:


> Experimenta a tirar o adesivo e a colocar o sensor num local o mais arejado possivel e longe das paredes



Sim,põe no peitoril de uma janela ou de uma varanda, vais ver como desce!!


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O problema é que tem de estar abrigado, senão durante o dia apanha sol ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 09:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> fui ver ao site oficial do lidl e nao fazem referencia a nenhuma estação para a proxima semana, onde viste isso?
> cumprimentos



Aqui esta a tal estação por 15€
Eu soube antes de sair no site pq recebi em casa o panfleto  
dia 9


http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061009.p.Estacao_meteorologica


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Out 2006 às 20:16)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Aqui esta a tal estação por 15€
> Eu soube antes de sair no site pq recebi em casa o panfleto
> dia 9
> 
> ...



Parece muito bom  

Vá lá Bruno conta a verdade fazes parte da direcção das lojas Lidl Portugal, por isso é que sabias!  

Já agora quando é que lançam uma com ligação ao PC? Eu uma vez já vi uma no vosso site alemão, era 100 € mas era excelente. Diz ai aos teus colegas que existe já uma comunidade consideravel de amantes da meteorologia amadores


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Out 2006 às 12:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Parece muito bom
> 
> Vá lá Bruno conta a verdade fazes parte da direcção das lojas Lidl Portugal, por isso é que sabias!
> 
> Já agora quando é que lançam uma com ligação ao PC? Eu uma vez já vi uma no vosso site alemão, era 100 € mas era excelente. Diz ai aos teus colegas que existe já uma comunidade consideravel de amantes da meteorologia amadores



  
n me importava nada de ter uma comissão nas vendas   e se la estivesse arranjava uma estação em promoçao para os membros do forum meteopt.com


----------



## Z13 (4 Out 2006 às 17:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Ok, lá instalei a minha primeira estação meteo, a tal que esteve à venda há alguns dias no PLUS.
> 
> Esclareçam-me apenas as seguintes dúvidas:
> 
> ...





Caro Iceberg, ja te explicaram q deverias retirar a protecção plastica do sensor, e os melhores locais onde o deves colocar... 
Resta-me apenas explicar que o acto de "medir a temperatura" é sempre uma medição indirecta... Antigamente media-se a temperatura com o auxilio de uma escala de mercurio, em que basicamente o que se estava a medir, era a dilatação ou contracção deste metal. Agora, na era digital, temos termometros com uma resistencia electrica incorporada, porque na maioria dos metais, a resistencia varia com a temperatura, (e não apenas o seu tamanho!), pelo que basta ter uma perquena corrente electrica fornecida por uma pequena bateria com 1.5v de diferença de potencial,e avaliar como é q a resistencia varia em função da temperatura. Assim, com um pequeno algoritmo temos fornecida a temperatura actual.
Um abraço


----------



## tozequio (5 Out 2006 às 01:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Essa estação do Lidl parece ser relativamente barata para o que mede, lembor-me que quando comprei a minha estação que apenas mede temperatura há 2 anos, paguei exactamente esse preço.

2ªfeira já cá canta


----------



## ACalado (9 Out 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

boas hoje devia ter sido dia de romaria ao lidl  por sorte quando la cheguei ainda havia 2 estaçoes meterologicas  a estação ate pareçe porreira


----------



## Iceberg (9 Out 2006 às 19:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Zoelae13, muito obrigado pela tua explicação. Simples, completa  e totalmente esclarecedora. Um excelente contributo, sem dúvida.  

Apenas fico chateado com o facto da minha estação meteo do PLUS continuar a dar a pressão atmosférica sempre entre os 999 e 1006. Não passa disto. E ainda por cima completamente desajustada da pressão real. Necessito de efectuar algum ajuste na minha estação?

De resto, aqueles símbolos de previsão do tempo acho que eram completamente dispensáveis. Parecem as previsões da televisão, daquelas de trazer por bolso. Não são nada fiáveis ...


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 12:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Zoelae13, muito obrigado pela tua explicação. Simples, completa  e totalmente esclarecedora. Um excelente contributo, sem dúvida.
> 
> Apenas fico chateado com o facto da minha estação meteo do PLUS continuar a dar a pressão atmosférica sempre entre os 999 e 1006. Não passa disto. E ainda por cima completamente desajustada da pressão real. Necessito de efectuar algum ajuste na minha estação?
> 
> De resto, aqueles símbolos de previsão do tempo acho que eram completamente dispensáveis. Parecem as previsões da televisão, daquelas de trazer por bolso. Não são nada fiáveis ...



Boas Iceberg!
A minha da plus está a funcionar na prefeição e os símbolos também,   agora a tua estação estará colocada perto de aparelhos electrónicos com emissão rádio, tipo televisão, computador ou electrodomésticos?
Tira as pilhas e volta a reprogramá-la


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Iceberg!
> A minha da plus está a funcionar na prefeição e os símbolos também,   agora a tua estação estará colocada perto de aparelhos electrónicos com emissão rádio, tipo televisão, computador ou electrodomésticos?
> Tira as pilhas e volta a reprogramá-la



A pressão atmosférica também?? Olha que todos nos queixamos da dita.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Out 2006 às 14:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

o melhor é deitar pela janela e comprar uma nova....


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 14:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> o melhor é deitar pela janela e comprar uma nova....



A minha já esteve mais longe...  
É só juntar 300 ou 400 euros que vais ver como é que é!


----------



## Iceberg (10 Out 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Seringador, de facto a minha estação meteo estava perto de um computador, mas agora já não está. Ontem, por exemplo, marcava 998 hpa ! Como é possível? Já agora, quanto marcava ontem a tua, ou quanto é que marca agora?

Os símbolos da previsão referem-se a que previsão? As próximas 6 horas?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Seringador, de facto a minha estação meteo estava perto de um computador, mas agora já não está. Ontem, por exemplo, marcava 998 hpa ! Como é possível? Já agora, quanto marcava ontem a tua, ou quanto é que marca agora?
> 
> Os símbolos da previsão referem-se a que previsão? As próximas 6 horas?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Pois eu compreendo, mas a do Lidl do ano passado saiu-me uma foleira a pressão e os símbolos estão todos atrofiados  
Ontem estava 1016e hoje está em 1015hPa

Sim os símbolos é uma tendência a 6h e tem sido muito exacta


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 16:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

a minha tb tem esse problema de pressão...

é uma diferença de 10hpa... tb n axo normal... mas n sei como resolver... esta noite vou experimenta-la no exterior


----------



## Iceberg (10 Out 2006 às 16:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem, é como digo, na minha estação meteo do PLUS, a pressão varia sempre entre 998 e 1006 hpa. Acho que alguém aqui no forum deu umas dicas para ajustar a pressão ao nível do mar, como se pode fazer isso?

Mas para mim, o que interessa realmente é a temperatura exterior.
Esta julgo que será 100% fiável, que achas Seringador?


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 17:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Bem, é como digo, na minha estação meteo do PLUS, a pressão varia sempre entre 998 e 1006 hpa. Acho que alguém aqui no forum deu umas dicas para ajustar a pressão ao nível do mar, como se pode fazer isso?
> 
> Mas para mim, o que interessa realmente é a temperatura exterior.
> Esta julgo que será 100% fiável, que achas Seringador?



Boas,

Iceberg a esse preço não há nada fiável 
Mas acho que é, isto pq ao comparar com os da empresa e existe um desvio de 0,3ºC, nada mal mesmo


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 18:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Esta sim é uma excelente estação todos em UM    
Pena que não consiga suportar o custo 
http://www.vaisala.com/businessareas/instruments/products/weathermulti-sensor


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2006 às 21:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O melhor é comprar logo uma coisa de jeito em vez de andar como eu sempre a trocar de estação. Já vou na 4º à conta de ficar sempre insatisfeito com alguma coisa.

Para mim neste momento há uma coisa que é fundamental numa estação: ligação ao PC. Se não tiver isso não interessa  

Quanto custa essa Seringador?


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> O melhor é comprar logo uma coisa de jeito em vez de andar como eu sempre a trocar de estação. Já vou na 4º à conta de ficar sempre insatisfeito com alguma coisa.
> 
> Para mim neste momento há uma coisa que é fundamental numa estação: ligação ao PC. Se não tiver isso não interessa
> 
> Quanto custa essa Seringador?



Lá isso é verdade FIL, mais vale comprar uma de jeito e é fundamental que tenha ligação ao PC!
Esta deve de custar umas centenas de contos  

Também é do melhor que há!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (11 Out 2006 às 17:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boa tarde amigos 
A titulo de curiosidade comprei uma estação “Mentirosica” no Lidl mas esta ferramenta esta pior que o dedo molhado no ar. (rsrsrsr)  Alguém me sabe explicar a quanto tempo em horas ela calcula a previsão do tempo ? Ou é no imediato que ela faz a leitura ?
Obrigada 
jf


----------



## dj_alex (11 Out 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa tarde amigos
> A titulo de curiosidade comprei uma estação “Mentirosica” no Lidl mas esta ferramenta esta pior que o dedo molhado no ar. (rsrsrsr)  Alguém me sabe explicar a quanto tempo em horas ela calcula a previsão do tempo ? Ou é no imediato que ela faz a leitura ?
> Obrigada
> jf



Boa pergunta....Supostamente devia fazer baseado na pressão das últimas horas...agora como realmente funciona....


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 18:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Boa pergunta....Supostamente devia fazer baseado na pressão das últimas horas...agora como realmente funciona....



De facto penso que é baseado no histórico e uma suposta previsão para as 6 horas seguintes, isto no que toca aos símbolos e tendência da pressão.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A minha estação meteo do PLUS continua a dar pressão de 995 Hpa, imaginem só, lá fora devem estar para aí 1018 hpa.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 00:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> A minha estação meteo do PLUS continua a dar pressão de 995 Hpa, imaginem só, lá fora devem estar para aí 1018 hpa.



Essa pressão é o que vai estar no pico da tempestade ou menos eu tenho 1019hpa!!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



miguel disse:


> Essa pressão é o que vai estar no pico da tempestade ou menos eu tenho 1019hpa!!



Desculpa, a tua estação meteo é a do PLUS?


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 00:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Desculpa, a tua estação meteo é a do PLUS?



nop a minha foi comprada no Lidl por acaso estou contente com ela


----------



## duncan (14 Out 2006 às 02:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



miguel disse:


> nop a minha foi comprada no Lidl por acaso estou contente com ela



A sério qual foi o preço?  e tens confiança na estaçao do Lidl?


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



duncan disse:


> A sério qual foi o preço?  e tens confiança na estaçao do Lidl?



O preço já não me lembro comprei a um ano tenho dois preços na cabeça e não sei qual deles foi ou 40€ ou 60€  Sim até agora não tenho muitas razoes de queixa a pressão atmosférica bate muito certo os símbolos tbm acompanham bem e a temperatura marca praticamente o mesmo que um termómetro de mercúrio com algumas diferenças mas mínimas O que eu queria mesmo era uma estação PRO mas tenho o mesmo problema que o Luper não tenho onde colocar os acessórios


----------



## duncan (14 Out 2006 às 12:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



miguel disse:


> O preço já não me lembro comprei a um ano tenho dois preços na cabeça e não sei qual deles foi ou 40€ ou 60€  Sim até agora não tenho muitas razoes de queixa a pressão atmosférica bate muito certo os símbolos tbm acompanham bem e a temperatura marca praticamente o mesmo que um termómetro de mercúrio com algumas diferenças mas mínimas O que eu queria mesmo era uma estação PRO mas tenho o mesmo problema que o Luper não tenho onde colocar os acessórios


olha sabes onde se pode arranjar essas estações PRO e os preços


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 13:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



duncan disse:


> olha sabes onde se pode arranjar essas estações PRO e os preços



Neste tópico tens alguns links onde podes ver algumas boas estações!vê nas primeiras paginas.


----------



## Mago (8 Nov 2006 às 20:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ola
Se houver alguem que esteja interessado em vender uma mini-estação meterologica tipo as do lidl poderei estar interessado. Normalmente as promoçoes do Lidl quando se chega lá o "stock já era" as vezes pergunto-se se existiu... 
Gostaria com as seguintes caractristicas...
Temperatura interior e exterior ( sensor)
Humidade
Pressão Barometica
Alarme , Data e Hora
Previsão ( não é importante)

Se alguem tiver uma que queira vender para comprar outra e seja um preço aceitavel diga alguma coisa....
Cumprimentos


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 23:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Ola
> Se houver alguem que esteja interessado em vender uma mini-estação meterologica tipo as do lidl poderei estar interessado. Normalmente as promoçoes do Lidl quando se chega lá o "stock já era" as vezes pergunto-se se existiu...
> Gostaria com as seguintes caractristicas...
> Temperatura interior e exterior ( sensor)
> ...



mag0, eu vou comprar a do lidl e a que tenho, comprada no plus, fica de lado Mas como poderás ler neste mesmo tópico, o seu barómetro não é fiável, na minha opinião é mesmo uma desilusão, pois os valores que apresenta quase nunca correspondem à realidade, nem dá para calibrar!  Custou 19,95 € e vendo-a por 10 €  , mais os amigos portes!  

Já agora aproveito para colocar uma questão a quem tem a estação do lidl, o barómetro tem a hipótese de calibragem?


----------



## Mago (9 Nov 2006 às 00:58)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> mag0, eu vou comprar a do lidl e a que tenho, comprada no plus, fica de lado Mas como poderás ler neste mesmo tópico, o seu barómetro não é fiável, na minha opinião é mesmo uma desilusão, pois os valores que apresenta quase nunca correspondem à realidade, nem dá para calibrar!  Custou 19,95 € e vendo-a por 10 €  , mais os amigos portes!
> 
> Já agora aproveito para colocar uma questão a quem tem a estação do lidl, o barómetro tem a hipótese de calibragem?



Obrigada pela tua mensagem,  a temperatura e os outros valores dão certos? estou analisar o mercado, mas caso não chegue a conclusao nenhuma olha perdido por cinco perdido por dez tambem hoje em dia não é nada lol depois digo-te alguma coisa. já agora essa  tem sensor externo ?


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 02:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Obrigada pela tua mensagem,  a temperatura e os outros valores dão certos? estou analisar o mercado, mas caso não chegue a conclusao nenhuma olha perdido por cinco perdido por dez tambem hoje em dia não é nada lol depois digo-te alguma coisa. já agora essa  tem sensor externo ?




Sim o termómetro é certinho. Tem sensor externo sem fios, humidade interior, fases da lua e marés, despertador e relógio. Memoriza a temp. mín. e a máxima, quer seja interior ou exterior.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (9 Nov 2006 às 04:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



miguel disse:


> O preço já não me lembro comprei a um ano tenho dois preços na cabeça e não sei qual deles foi ou 40€ ou 60€  Sim até agora não tenho muitas razoes de queixa a pressão atmosférica bate muito certo os símbolos tbm acompanham bem e a temperatura marca praticamente o mesmo que um termómetro de mercúrio com algumas diferenças mas mínimas O que eu queria mesmo era uma estação PRO mas tenho o mesmo problema que o Luper não tenho onde colocar os acessórios



Caro amigo
Gostava de saber , uma vez que tem uma estação dessas, onde pôs o sensor exterior se teve o cuidado de o proteger ou se esta a intempérie ?!?!?!?!
obrigada
jf


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 09:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Já agora aproveito para colocar uma questão a quem tem a estação do lidl, o barómetro tem a hipótese de calibragem?



Sim dá para calibrar! À unidade


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 21:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Sim dá para calibrar! À unidade



Obrigado Minho!


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2006 às 21:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu tenho uma estação para venda, é uma Oregon 998HGN e por isso fica um bocado mais carote. Com essa do Lidl ficas muito bem servido!  

Eu ainda estou á espera que me chegue a Oregon WMR968, ficou presa na alfândega..


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Eu tenho uma estação para venda, é uma Oregon 998HGN e por isso fica um bocado mais carote. Com essa do Lidl ficas muito bem servido!
> 
> Eu ainda estou á espera que me chegue a Oregon WMR968, ficou presa na alfândega..




Olha, olha os amigos das alfa!  Eu sei bem o que é isso! já tive algumas más experiências com esses amigos...
bem podes ir desatando os cordões à bolsa que os impostos são em funcção do valor da compra e eles vão exigir factura ou comprovativo da venda. 

Mas lá que é linda isso é!   






E com todos os seus apetrechos!






Enfim uma maravilha! e sem fios Fil, agora é que é liberdade total!


----------



## Luis França (10 Nov 2006 às 02:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Solar flares to disrupt GPS for several hours in 2011 or 2012
http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/28/solar-flares-to-disrupt-gps-for-several-hours-in-2011-or-2012/






Preparem-se, será que às estações vai acontecer o mesmo??


----------



## filipept (10 Nov 2006 às 10:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Eu tenho uma estação para venda, é uma Oregon 998HGN e por isso fica um bocado mais carote. Com essa do Lidl ficas muito bem servido!
> 
> Eu ainda estou á espera que me chegue a Oregon WMR968, ficou presa na alfândega..



Eu as minhas encomendas já faço as contas com custos da alfandega, elas ficam sempre lá   Mas o que me irrita mais é o tempo que lá ficam, demoram um dia para chegar dos states e ficam lá muito tempo (já tive casos de mais de um mês)   e depois não disponiblizam informação nenhuma.


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2006 às 13:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pois é, o pior até agora tem sido o tempo de espera que já vai em mês e meio desde que a paguei ao vendedor! Fez ontem exactamente um mês que me chegou a carta deles e no dia a seguir enviei-a de volta com o comprovativo do paypal. Referi lá que o produto foi comprado a um particular, não sei se isso fará alguma diferença no imposto  Liguei-lhes nesta terça e disseram-me que só receberam a minha carta dia 27 de outubro (enviei-a dia 13) e ainda estão a analisar  

@Kim, a principal razão da compra dessa estação foi a de ser sem fios, agora já posso colocar o anemómetro no telhado


----------



## filipept (10 Nov 2006 às 15:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu já pedi explicações sobre a tabela de impostos alfandegários e fiquei a perceber o mesmo   . Mas existe uma coisa que eles fazem de ilegal que é cobrar impostos sobre o valor total, ou seja com o valor dos portes. E outra ainda pior é calcular o imposto sobre o total em Dólares e o resultado que dá passa automaticamente para euros sem qualquer conversão.

Isso de eles pedir comprovativo começo a achar que é ilegal, pois a encomenda respeitando as normas internacionais, Package list e Invoice, não precisa de comprovativo de pagamento nenhum, só que eles sabem que os vendedores declaram preços menores e tentam apanhar-nos.

Quando vem pela UPS não é preciso nada disto (em 3 dias está entregue  ), mas isso custa €€€


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 15:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



filipept disse:


> Eu já pedi explicações sobre a tabela de impostos alfandegários e fiquei a perceber o mesmo   . Mas existe uma coisa que eles fazem de ilegal que é cobrar impostos sobre o valor total, ou seja com o valor dos portes. E outra ainda pior é calcular o imposto sobre o total em Dólares e o resultado que dá passa automaticamente para euros sem qualquer conversão.
> 
> Isso de eles pedir comprovativo começo a achar que é ilegal, pois a encomenda respeitando as normas internacionais, Package list e Invoice, não precisa de comprovativo de pagamento nenhum, só que eles sabem que os vendedores declaram preços menores e tentam apanhar-nos.
> 
> Quando vem pela UPS não é preciso nada disto (em 3 dias está entregue  ), mas isso custa €€€




Ui ui aquilo é uma confusão total, e eu segundo sei eles abrem, inspeccionam, mexem, utilizam e mais não digo... é a típica sobrepotencia de muitas autoridades portuguesas, não todas, mas muitas . O meu máximo de espera foram 3 meses!!!   e eram apenas 2 dvd's iguaizinhos, discos!, não aparelhos, mas prontos os homens devem ter pensado que eu fazia tráfego de DVD's provavelmente  
E é tudo completamente ilegal, porque aplicar imposto sobre taxas de expedição...  

Quanto ao UPS, é realmente como dizes, mas como eles mesmos fazem o desalfandegamento isso vale se for algo muito carote, um PC, um home theater, ou coisas do género. Porque para pequenas coisas mais vale deixar vir pelas vias normais, e até pode que passem ao estreito!


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pois eu só compro no espaço europeu para evitar esse tipo de situações e além disso a oregon já foi melhor, actualemnte preparo-me para comprar no fim do ano uma Davis Pro Adv 2 na alemanh ou UK.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:42)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Olha eu comprei ontem uma _oregãos LIDL_ hehehe e já não foi nada mau! Se eu tivesse outra casa ai sim passava fome, mas tinha uma boa estação meteorológica.   

Nesta promo do lidl o que menos me agrada é o seu tamanho, 35cm , é obra . No fundo tem função dupla, é estação meteorológica e cabide!  

Aqi eixo uma foto da rapariga e as suas características:






- Temperatura interior / exterior, 
- Humidade do ar no interior
- Pressão atmosférica (tempo real, últimas 24h, tendência), 
- Memorização de minimos e máximos de temperatura e humidade, 
- Relógio com calendário e despertador, 
- Fases da Lua;
- Previsão barométrica das condições meteorológicas; 
- Sensor sem fios para exterior (alcance 25m.)

Embora diga que o mínimo do sensor exterior é -20ºC, eu já testei a minha e foi até aos -23,6ºC, agora falta testar o limite dos 70ºC máximo. Hoje à noite vai ao forno!  

Também testei o sensor, igualmente na frequência dos 433MHz, da estação do plus, mas não o "encontra", não sei a que se deverá  .


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha eu comprei ontem uma _oregãos LIDL_ hehehe e já não foi nada mau! Se eu tivesse outra casa ai sim passava fome, mas tinha uma boa estação meteorológica.
> 
> Nesta promo do lidl o que menos me agrada é o seu tamanho, 35cm , é obra . No fundo tem função dupla, é estação meteorológica e cabide!
> 
> ...



Por acaso parece-me muito razoável tendo em conta qualidade /preço, coloquei o sensor num microfilme plastico, e numa zona voltada a norte onde não dá o sol nem a chuva mas passa o vento e o ar. os dados pelo que tive a comparar com a estação Pro do meu colega que tem em cima do telhado dá os valores muito semelhantes na pressão atmosferica varia uma unidade , temperatura a minha dá 3ºC mais baixa deduzo que ele como a tem no telhado a propria estrutura mesmo com os respiradores fazem um pequeno efeito estufa nas máximas, a Pressão desta zona esta agora em 1013 mb penso adequada aos 800 metros de altitude que nos encontramos.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Embora diga que o mínimo do sensor exterior é -20ºC, eu já testei a minha e foi até aos -23,6ºC, agora falta testar o limite dos 70ºC máximo. Hoje à noite vai ao forno!



Xiiii....não experimentes muito acima dos 70ºC...és capaz de ficar com a casa a cheira a plastico queimado....


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 17:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Por acaso parece-me muito razoável tendo em conta qualidade /preço, coloquei o sensor num microfilme plastico, e numa zona voltada a norte onde não dá o sol nem a chuva mas passa o vento e o ar. os dados pelo que tive a comparar com a estação Pro do meu colega que tem em cima do telhado dá os valores muito semelhantes na pressão atmosferica varia uma unidade , temperatura a minha dá 3ºC mais baixa deduzo que ele como a tem no telhado a propria estrutura mesmo com os respiradores fazem um pequeno efeito estufa nas máximas, a Pressão desta zona esta agora em 1013 mb penso adequada aos 800 metros de altitude que nos encontramos.



Sim isso acho essas diferenças aceitáveis, eu não a protegi com película nenhuma, estive a abri-a e achei-a bem estanque, com borrachinas em todos os aperto que tem. Agora cuidado que ao protege-la com a película podes estar a tapar os orifícios em baixo, à frente e atrás, que são para o ar circular e a sonda medir correctamente os valores.



dj_alex disse:


> Xiiii....não experimentes muito acima dos 70ºC...és capaz de ficar com a casa a cheira a plastico queimado....



   
Sensor no churrasco!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Sabem quanto custa a dita estação num lidl em Madrid??? 21.99€...Quanto custa por ca???


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A modesta quantia de 29.99€...

CHUPISTAS!!!


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 23:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Sabem quanto custa a dita estação num lidl em Madrid??? 21.99€...Quanto custa por ca???



Também tens que ver que temos maior poder de compra que em Espanha  , enfim é a n/sina, até um dia  

Já agora boa viagem DJ_Alex e diverte-te


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Sabem quanto custa a dita estação num lidl em Madrid??? 21.99€...Quanto custa por ca???



29,99€, mas é normal, nós temos maior poder de compra. 

É que nem me lembrei e eu aqui a 12 km com  2 lidls em Badajoz, sabendo eu que eles muitas vezes, nem sempre, têm preços melhores que os nossos.
Olha Alexandre compra lá umas 20 estações e vende-as cá por 25 euritos, já ganhas pro tabaco!


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 07:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Santos disse:


> Também tens que ver que temos maior poder de compra que em Espanha  , enfim é a n/sina, até um dia
> 
> Já agora boa viagem DJ_Alex e diverte-te



Obrigadão!!


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 14:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A minha estação do PLUS continua ao fim de tanto tempo a variar a pressão atmosférica entre 996 e 1006, e não passa disto.

Alguém me diz se tenho de fazer algum ajustamento ... alguém está a passar ou passou por uma situação idêntica ?  

O sensor exterior continua a indicar temperatura, mas deixou de aparecer esse valor no sensor interior, com um símbolo de bateria. Será a bateria exterior ou a interior?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Nov 2006 às 18:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> A minha estação do PLUS continua ao fim de tanto tempo a variar a pressão atmosférica entre 996 e 1006, e não passa disto.
> 
> Alguém me diz se tenho de fazer algum ajustamento ... alguém está a passar ou passou por uma situação idêntica ?
> 
> O sensor exterior continua a indicar temperatura, mas deixou de aparecer esse valor no sensor interior, com um símbolo de bateria. Será a bateria exterior ou a interior?



Boa noite
mude as pilhas por novas 
e alcalinas de preferencia
jf


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2006 às 19:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Alguém me consegue ajudar?? precisava de saber o valor relativo da pressão do ar para Bico-Amares-Braga . É para uma daquelas estações do LIDL   . Já agora se alguem tiver, da-lhe diferença de temperaturas exterior e interior com o sensor exterior ao lado do interior?


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 20:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



filipept disse:


> Alguém me consegue ajudar?? precisava de saber o valor relativo da pressão do ar para Bico-Amares-Braga . É para uma daquelas estações do LIDL   . Já agora se alguem tiver, da-lhe diferença de temperaturas exterior e interior com o sensor exterior ao lado do interior?



Podes por a pressão que eu tenho neste momento 20:02 - 999hPa


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Podes por a pressão que eu tenho neste momento 20:02 - 999hPa



Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Como é que raio vocês conseguem ajustar o valor da pressão atmosférica nas vossas estações ... existe algum botão de controlo desse valor ... na minha do PLUS não tenho possibilidade de ajustar esse valor, julgo eu ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

iceberg, se fores ler nos postes atrás vais ver que essa estação, eu tb tenho uma igual, é uma treta na pressão atmosférica. Por isso mesmo comprei esta do lidl .


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 10:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

*A minha estação meteorologica é uma Oregon que mede Temp. Max e Min, externo e interno , umidade do ar, pressão, e dá a previsão para as próximas 48hs. O sensor tem alcançe de 20 metros.

Um amigo que estava em Vancouver no Canada me trouxe e paguei cerca de 62 dolares americanos.*


----------



## Hugo Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas...
gostaria de adquirir uma estação que leia velocidade do vento, precipitação, para alem das medições normais temperatura, pressao...
descobri este, que acham?
http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS1600--WS1600.html


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Hugo Santos disse:


> Boas...
> gostaria de adquirir uma estação que leia velocidade do vento, precipitação, para alem das medições normais temperatura, pressao...
> descobri este, que acham?
> http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS1600--WS1600.html



É uma boa estação, mas para os dados que recolhe tem uma GRANDE senão: falta-lhe a ligação ao PC. Além de que me parece demasiado cara. Eu tenho neste momento uma LaCrosse WS2308 (da TFA), modelo superior a essa do site com ligação ao PC, que irei vender assim que me chegar a nova estação que comprei (está presa na alfândega). Se estiveres interessado...


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Hugo Santos disse:


> Boas...
> gostaria de adquirir uma estação que leia velocidade do vento, precipitação, para alem das medições normais temperatura, pressao...
> descobri este, que acham?
> http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/item--LaCrosse-weather-station-WS1600--WS1600.html




Há mais barato, e o mesmo modelo.
Experimenta este link:

http://www.mag-boutique.com/achat/produit_details-id-2005.html


----------



## Paulo Pinheiro (17 Nov 2006 às 13:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Utilizo termômetro digital (TFA)de máxima e mínima,provisoriamente instalado em altura de 2,3m,na janela face sul.E ainda term de mercúrio max e min da Incoterm.
Altitude de minha cidade(Soledade).726m e chega a mais de 821mno interior,na localidade de Raia da Pedra.


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2006 às 15:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Estou a usar uma Oregon _Scientific BAR 938HG_, com a qual estou bastante satisfeito, mas tenho a oportunidade de comprar uma _Oregon Scientific WMR 100_, com sensor externo de temperatura, humidade, direcção e velocidade do vento, e pluviometro. Tem ligação ao PC por ficha USB mas nada diz acerca do softwear que usa... 

Ha algum softwear especifico para estas estações metereologicas? é da marca? ou dá para as marcas todas?


----------



## lsalvador (21 Nov 2006 às 21:44)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ola pessoal,

Ando a pensar em comprar uma estação, andei a ver na decatlhon e custam 39€ (acho que é este o valor), alguem conhece? será bom ou não?

Obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## Iceberg (21 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Santos disse:


> Bruno também comprei uma estação dessas no Plus, depois de tudo ter tentado e da pressão não passar dos 999/1000 hPa tentei acertar a hora legal como vem no livro de instruções e consegui.
> Tenta fazer isso, a minha tem vindo a subir, (vamos ver se chega aos valor normais) pelo menos agora já indica 1010 e com tendência para subir.
> A hora entrou automáticamente, segue os passos do manual, qq dúvida não hesites.



Santos, a tua estação PLUS já funciona normalmente em termos de pressão atmosférica ?


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2006 às 16:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Estou a usar uma Oregon _Scientific BAR 938HG_, com a qual estou bastante satisfeito, mas tenho a oportunidade de comprar uma _Oregon Scientific WMR 100_, com sensor externo de temperatura, humidade, direcção e velocidade do vento, e pluviometro. Tem ligação ao PC por ficha USB mas nada diz acerca do softwear que usa...
> 
> Ha algum softwear especifico para estas estações metereologicas? é da marca? ou dá para as marcas todas?



Não sei se virá com algum programa mas se vier não deve ser grande coisa. Eu uso o Weather Display, que é na minha opinião o melhor programa para usar com estações meteorológicas (com diferença).



lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Ando a pensar em comprar uma estação, andei a ver na decatlhon e custam 39€ (acho que é este o valor), alguem conhece? será bom ou não?
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas



Nunca ouvi falar, tens algum link para ela?


----------



## lsalvador (22 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Oi Fil,

Lá consegui encontrar o link

Link para estação 

Fiquem bem e obrigado.


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Lsalvador, parece-me uma boa estação, é semelhante à do Lidl em termos de funções só que mais compacta. A do Lidl é mais barata e pelo feedback do pessoal, é bastante boa e todos parecem estar satisfeitos com ela. É contigo, mas eu ía pela do Lidl  

PS: já agora, mete a tua localização no perfil para todos sabermos onde estás


----------



## lsalvador (22 Nov 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

No Lidl ja não encontro nada  

Qual o conselho para uma estação que possa ter ligação a net? e claro esta ser barata.

Como é que funciona o Rapid Fire do weather underground? se é preciso alguma estação especial ou software especial. (pergunta de iniciante)

Saudações pessoal.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Nov 2006 às 21:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ola pessoal,

Aqui estou novamente para vos chatear 

Andei a pesquisar e encontrei estes estação.

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/aff_produit_ref.php?ref=WS3500&lang=en

Encontra-se a venda online por 99€, será um bom investimento?

Saudações


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 22:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Aqui estou novamente para vos chatear
> 
> ...



Nao esta mal, mas acho cara de mais...por mais uns trocos arranjas uma com anemometro e pluviometro


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Nov 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> Aqui estou novamente para vos chatear
> 
> ...




Experimenta estas páginas (portuguesas):

http://www.gem51.com/

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/electronica_domestica/estacao_meteorologica/cat-162.html

(Talvez fosse uma boa altura para se criar um tópico com endereços onde se pode adquirir estações meteorológicas, em Portugal e estrangeiro. Que acham?)


----------



## lsalvador (23 Nov 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Nao esta mal, mas acho cara de mais...por mais uns trocos arranjas uma com anemometro e pluviometro



O problema é que vivo num apartamento e os restantes acessorios não tenho local para os colocar.

Interessa-me a possibilidade de ligar ao pc para depois exportar os dados para a Net.


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 10:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> O problema é que vivo num apartamento e os restantes acessorios não tenho local para os colocar.
> 
> Interessa-me a possibilidade de ligar ao pc para depois exportar os dados para a Net.



Boas
Não acho nada de especial (o preço), pelo que se fosse pelo ebay tens um leque enorme à tua escolha ou no UK e alemanh, chega em 3 dias e com portes semelhantes como se fosse nacional...

UK
http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/
http://www.weather-station-products.co.uk/?gclid=CMfyj_X83IgCFShREgodgV-vpA
Holandês
http://www.wittich.nl/EN/applications/conventionalinstruments.htm

Para profissionais
http://www.environmental-expert.com...y=459&idmainpage=29&idproducttype=2&level=442


----------



## lsalvador (23 Nov 2006 às 21:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Venho agora da Decatlhon e então é assim, é o modelo 700 e baixou de 39€ para 27€.

E tem este agora a +-72€

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/en/P-179-226--0-D1-ws9152sil-col-our-products-weather-stations.html


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 22:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



iceberg disse:


> Santos, a tua estação PLUS já funciona normalmente em termos de pressão atmosférica ?



Iceberg,  o sensor externo da minha estação do Plus "pifou"   pelo que a devolvi,    comprei as duas do Lidl  
Esta última que creio ser a que a maior parte tem, parece-me funcionar bem


----------



## Caio César (24 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Comprei uma WMR 968 da Oregon Scientifc no ano passado através do Ebay.  Foi tudo muito fácil e perfeito. A estação é maravilhosa e me custou apenas U$238, sendo que aqui no Brasil estão cobrando mais de R$ 2.000 (R$1 = 2,2 U$) pela mesma. O único transtorno foi ter de pagar 70% de imposto de importação. Isso mesmo! É que o nosso país é de terceira categoria, uma economia fechada e que ainda insiste em taxar produtos pensando que estão "protegendo" a indústria nacional. Recomendo essa estação! 

Estou pensando em colocar uma automática no meu terreno em São Joaquim (1607m). O problema é que lá ainda não há telefone. Alguém conhece alguma estação via rádio, será que existe?


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Santos disse:


> Iceberg,  o sensor externo da minha estação do Plus "pifou"   pelo que a devolvi,    comprei as duas do Lidl
> Esta última que creio ser a que a maior parte tem, parece-me funcionar bem



A estação do lidl parece funcionar muito bem, vamos a ver é se o sensor externo resiste as intempéries atmosfericas violentas aqui da beira e a esta humidade. Está colocado na minha varanda. pela qualidade preço recomendo vivamente !


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Caio César disse:


> Comprei uma WMR 968 da Oregon Scientifc no ano passado através do Ebay.  Foi tudo muito fácil e perfeito. A estação é maravilhosa e me custou apenas U$238, sendo que aqui no Brasil estão cobrando mais de R$ 2.000 (R$1 = 2,2 U$) pela mesma. O único transtorno foi ter de pagar 70% de imposto de importação. Isso mesmo! É que o nosso país é de terceira categoria, uma economia fechada e que ainda insiste em taxar produtos pensando que estão "protegendo" a indústria nacional. Recomendo essa estação!



É curioso porque eu também comprei uma WMR 968 no eBay americano e precisamente chegou-me hoje mesmo o aviso de entrega para levantar na próxima segunda  infelizmente também vou ter que pagar o imposto alfandegário por vir de fora da U.E, 55 euros para os cofres do estado    

70% sobre o valor da estação é um absurdo  



Caio César disse:


> Estou pensando em colocar uma automática no meu terreno em São Joaquim (1607m). O problema é que lá ainda não há telefone. Alguém conhece alguma estação via rádio, será que existe?



Para que precisas do telefone, para a internet? Não existe internet wireless por aí?


----------



## lsalvador (26 Nov 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pessoal,

Voltando a este tema, o que me aconselham ate cerca de 100€ que possa ligar a net. ?

Ando de olho no modelo WS3500 que se encontra no ebay por 99€. O acessorio que tras é o unico que consigo colocar na varanda.

Link para o Ebay

Que me dizem? Alguem conhece este vendedor? ja percebi que tb as compram pelo Ebay.

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 18:00)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Voltando a este tema, o que me aconselham ate cerca de 100€ que possa ligar a net. ?
> 
> ...



Tendo em conta que só vais poder usar o sensor da temperatura visto morares num apartamento, essa estação parece-me uma boa escolha! No entanto parece-me um pouco cara para ser no eBay, lembra-te que tens que pagar também os portes de 22€.

Quanto ao vendedor, tem um feedback de 4514 e é um powerseller, por isso não terás qualquer problema.

PS: a tua varanda apanha sol?


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2006 às 22:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Finalmente já tenho a Oregon Scientific WMR968 em minha posse 

Depois de ter estado apreendida na alfândega por mais de um mês, fui hoje mesmo a levanta-la aos CTT, não antes sem pagar 55€ de imposto ao estado  

Veio tudo nos conformes como se pode ver nas imagens:
















O funil azul comprei-o aparte e vai servir para desenrrascar uma das grandes desvantagens que esta estação tem, a baixíssima resolução do pluviómetro que é somente de 1 mm. Com o funil, vou poder usar o pluviómetro com uma resolução de 0,16 mm  

O unico mau foi a surpresa que apanhei ao verificar que o transformador usado nos EUA é diferente ao usado na Europa  Lá vou eu ter que libertar mais uns euritos


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:32)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Fica caro o nosso amor à meteo, mas ficas aí com uma máquina de fazer inveja às estações do IM


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 22:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Parabéns, quem espera sempre alcança!  mais de um mês  Enfim é o nosso país no seu melhor...  

Olha uma questão, concretamente qual a diferença no transformador? É o tipo da ficha (com pólos achatados)? Ou os valores do transformador para 110v - 60Hz, ao invés da nossa 220v - 50Hz?


----------



## Caio César (28 Nov 2006 às 00:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> É curioso porque eu também comprei uma WMR 968 no eBay americano e precisamente chegou-me hoje mesmo o aviso de entrega para levantar na próxima segunda  infelizmente também vou ter que pagar o imposto alfandegário por vir de fora da U.E, 55 euros para os cofres do estado
> 
> 70% sobre o valor da estação é um absurdo



E tem mais, os 70% são cobrados sobre o valor do envio (ship) também! Agora estão colocando mais 17% sobre tudo, inclusive sobre os 70% (isso mesmo, imposto sobre imposto) de imposto estadual (Estado de Santa Catarina), é mole viver no terceiro mundo? Porque será somos considerados uma economia "quase" fechada? 


[/QUOTE]
Para que precisas do telefone, para a internet? Não existe internet wireless por aí? [/QUOTE]

Não conheço uma internet wireless que alcance uma fazenda distante, ainda mais um ponto acima dos 1600m que não mora ninguém. Conheço wireless  dentro de casa, empresas e aeroportos, mas uma que chegue até o meu sítio acho quase impossível existir.

Quem souber de algo, dê uma dica.

Sds


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 01:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Finalmente já tenho a Oregon Scientific WMR968 em minha posse
> 
> Depois de ter estado apreendida na alfândega por mais de um mês, fui hoje mesmo a levanta-la aos CTT, não antes sem pagar 55€ de imposto ao estado
> 
> ...



A estação é brutal, parabens! se eu vivesse numa zona periférica e com condições fisicas de terreno iria a médio prazo investir numa dessas...  Um amigo meu tem uma muito parecida ligada à web, vou lá um montao de vezes ao site... tem-la em cima do telhado num tubo ( tipo antena de tv), também lhe adaptou um funil pelo mesmo motivo que tu disseste.


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2006 às 01:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Para que precisas do telefone, para a internet? Não existe internet wireless por aí? [/QUOTE]

Não conheço uma internet wireless que alcance uma fazenda distante, ainda mais um ponto acima dos 1600m que não mora ninguém. Conheço wireless  dentro de casa, empresas e aeroportos, mas uma que chegue até o meu sítio acho quase impossível existir.





Quem souber de algo, dê uma dica.

Sds[/QUOTE]



boas

o que te posso aconçelhar é internet por satelite mas tens de ter um celular para fazer o retorno tens rede no celular espero 

tens varias empresas que disponiblizam internet por satelite faz uma busca no google 

abraços meteo


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Nov 2006 às 01:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Finalmente já tenho a Oregon Scientific WMR968 em minha posse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas

o que gosto muito é aquele made in china    

so para variar

abraços meteo


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 09:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Informa-te sobre o novo serviço de internet da Vodafone ... Aquilo é um Hardware, presumo que uma espécie de Modem que através da porta USB liga ao computador a 3.5 Mbps sem tarifário limitado ... mas não tenho a certeza que seja uma tecnologia Wireless.

Mas actualemente já existem tecnologias WIFI(creio que é o Wimax?) que permitem uma alcançe de cerca de +- 50 km, claro desde que depois existam as respectivas antenas ... mas é uma tecnologia bastante recente !!

Mas informa-te, agora na Serra da Estrela é que não sei ... não !!


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 13:16)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Aurélio disse:


> Informa-te sobre o novo serviço de internet da Vodafone ... Aquilo é um Hardware, presumo que uma espécie de Modem que através da porta USB liga ao computador a 3.5 Mbps sem tarifário limitado ... mas não tenho a certeza que seja uma tecnologia Wireless.
> 
> Mas actualemente já existem tecnologias WIFI(creio que é o Wimax?) que permitem uma alcançe de cerca de +- 50 km, claro desde que depois existam as respectivas antenas ... mas é uma tecnologia bastante recente !!
> 
> Mas informa-te, agora na Serra da Estrela é que não sei ... não !!



Boas,

Oferta Comercial:
Actualmente, a Vodafone dispõe de uma oferta abrangente de dados para acesso à Internet com diferentes velocidades… 

 Dados Móveis 3G Banda Larga 640, com velocidades até 640Kbps – Banda Larga Móvel e Fixa 
 Dados Móveis 3G Banda Larga 1.8, com velocidades até 1.8Mbps 
 Dados Móveis 3G Banda Larga 3.6, com velocidades até 3.6Mbps – Banda Larga Móvel e Fixa … 

Equipamentos: 
 Vodafone Mobile Connect Card, Placa PCMCIA que permite velocidades até 384Kbps 
 Vodafone Mobile Connect Card 3G Banda Larga, Placa PCMCIA que permite velocidades até 1.8Mbps 
 Vodafone Internet Connect Box, Módulo USB que permite velocidades até 3.6 Mbps  Router 3G, equipamento que em conjunto com uma VMCC permite a partilha do acesso Internet por vários utilizadores.

Cobertura Cobertura 3G – 384Kbps e Roaming:
http://www.vodafone.pt/main/Servicos+Roaming/Cobertura/3G.htm

Cobertura 3G Banda Larga: 640Kbps e 1.8Mbps
http://www.vodafone.pt/main/Servicos+Roaming/Cobertura/HSDPA.htm

Contudo, a rede 3G Banda Larga 3,6Mbps (velocidades até 3,6Mbps) inicia agora o seu plano de expansão, estando nesta fase de lançamento já disponível nas cidades de Lisboa e Porto e algumas zonas do Algarve.

Desculpem lá a publicidade

Placa
http://www.vodafone.pt/main/shop/loja/Promocoes/EquipmentInfo.htm?id=229
Connect Box - Plug-in USB


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Desculpem lá a publicidade


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2006 às 19:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Olha uma questão, concretamente qual a diferença no transformador? É o tipo da ficha (com pólos achatados)? Ou os valores do transformador para 110v - 60Hz, ao invés da nossa 220v - 50Hz?



Ambas  







Já desenrrasquei um que dá 



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> o que gosto muito é aquele made in china
> 
> ...



Acho que o made in china é só o caixote onde vinha a caixa da estação 



Caio César disse:


> Não conheço uma internet wireless que alcance uma fazenda distante, ainda mais um ponto acima dos 1600m que não mora ninguém. Conheço wireless  dentro de casa, empresas e aeroportos, mas uma que chegue até o meu sítio acho quase impossível existir.
> 
> Quem souber de algo, dê uma dica.
> 
> Sds



Se essa zona tiver cobertura UMTS, então também deve ter acesso á internet. Mas acho dificil visto ser uma tecnologia ainda relativamente nova ainda em expansão. Cá em Portugal quase só as freguesias urbanas é que têm cobertura. A solução por satélite é quanto a mim demasiado cara. Também existe internet por electricidade, mas a cobertura, pelo menos por cá, é também muito fraca. Existem outras soluções, mas acabaria por ficar caro. Humm talvez o melhor será esperar que o telefone chegue


----------



## Caio César (29 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Muito obrigado pelas respostas dos amigos!

Tenho um grande problema ao estar no Brasil, ainda mais numa cidade distante de uma capital e com 30.000 habitantes. As tecnologias demoram anos até chegar nessas bandas.

Vou dar um jeito, até o próximo inverno aguardem que vocês terão acesso ao vivo daquele sítio!

Abraços!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Ambas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok então ainda bem.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 20:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Fil então a montagem da estção? Isso já funcemina ou não?  

Se eu morasse perto de Bragança tinhas-me aí à porta para espreitar a rapariga!   Eu nem dormia enquanto não tivesse tudo a debitar dados cá para fora! 

Não te esqueças de postar aqui a reportagem da montagem! Ou pelo menos da estação e os seus acessórios no local a funcionarem!


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem em parte já está tudo montado menos o anemómetro que vou meter no telhado (odeio ir lá). Vou aproveitar o feriado amanhã para fazer isso. Estou é com um pouco  de medo que não apanhe sinal visto entre a consola e o telhado haver muitas paredes... O resto foi só trocar sensor por sensor, os locais onde os tenho são muito pouco ortodoxos mas é o que se arranja. O funil em cima do pluviómetro ficou horrivel, a minha mãe já se queixou  Amanhã tiro fotos


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 21:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Bem em parte já está tudo montado menos o anemómetro que vou meter no telhado (odeio ir lá). Vou aproveitar o feriado amanhã para fazer isso. Estou é com um pouco  de medo que não apanhe sinal visto entre a consola e o telhado haver muitas paredes... O resto foi só trocar sensor por sensor, os locais onde os tenho são muito pouco ortodoxos mas é o que se arranja. O funil em cima do pluviómetro ficou horrivel, a minha mãe já se queixou  Amanhã tiro fotos



Não podes por o anemómetro noutro lado??

Arranjar uma barra de metro e meio /2 metros e fica para lá no meio do jardim???


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 01:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Não podes por o anemómetro noutro lado??
> 
> Arranjar uma barra de metro e meio /2 metros e fica para lá no meio do jardim???



Isso se estiver, como deve ser o caso, muito perto da casa deixa de ser fiável, basta a direcção do vento vir do lado da casa e pumba!


----------



## dj_alex (1 Dez 2006 às 07:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Isso se estiver, como deve ser o caso, muito perto da casa deixa de ser fiável, basta a direcção do vento vir do lado da casa e pumba!



Mas no telhado tb nao me parece a melhor opcao...apesar de sem ser duvida a ideal se nao houver um jardim amplo...


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas no telhado tb nao me parece a melhor opcao...apesar de sem ser duvida a ideal se nao houver um jardim amplo...



Quais os problemas que encontras de ser no telhado Alexandre?


----------



## dj_alex (1 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Quais os problemas que encontras de ser no telhado Alexandre?



Em termos de direcçao nao há grande diferença..em termos de intensidade capaz de dar velocidade maiores do realmente estao.


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2006 às 20:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Mas o que li na internet e até no manual da LaCrosse e da Oregon, é que o telhado é o melhor local para o anemómetro. Mas dou-te a razão de que lá é mais ventoso que á superficie. No entanto, eu vou por no telhado porque é a unica hipotese que tenho para ter leituras fiáveis pois o meu jardim não é lá muito amplo e fica sempre tapado de algum lado pela casa e pelos muros. Foi por esta razão que comprei a estação porque a LaCrosse tem fios e não podia ficar com um fio pendurado no telhado, a minha mãe passava-se


----------



## dj_alex (2 Dez 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Mas o que li na internet e até no manual da LaCrosse e da Oregon, é que o telhado é o melhor local para o anemómetro. Mas dou-te a razão de que lá é mais ventoso que á superficie. No entanto, eu vou por no telhado porque é a unica hipotese que tenho para ter leituras fiáveis pois o meu jardim não é lá muito amplo e fica sempre tapado de algum lado pela casa e pelos muros. Foi por esta razão que comprei a estação porque a LaCrosse tem fios e não podia ficar com um fio pendurado no telhado, a minha mãe passava-se



FIl, consegues ter os 2 sensores (o antigo e o novo) da temperatura a funcionar ao mesmo tempo?? seria interessante fazer a comparacao entre os 2...Ja temos o bicho montado no telhado??


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2006 às 17:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> FIl, consegues ter os 2 sensores (o antigo e o novo) da temperatura a funcionar ao mesmo tempo?? seria interessante fazer a comparacao entre os 2...Ja temos o bicho montado no telhado??



Sim, e a diferença é no máximo de 0,2ºC. Hoje obtive exactamente a mesma mínima com os dois, 7,2ºC, apesar de não estarem no mesmo sitio.

Coloquei hoje o anemómetro e já está a funcionar


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2006 às 17:44)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Convém esconder o funil! Se não pensam que vendes tintol para fora  

Agora a sério, se não é indiscrição, quanto é que te ficou mais barato em relação aos preços médios no mercado?


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Dez 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Sim, e a diferença é no máximo de 0,2ºC. Hoje obtive exactamente a mesma mínima com os dois, 7,2ºC, apesar de não estarem no mesmo sitio.
> 
> Coloquei hoje o anemómetro e já está a funcionar



Fil excelente, muitos parabéns!  Quanto à montagemn do telhado, não gostas muito de lá ir porquê? Vertigens!?  

Ficou tudo à maneira! e sem fios!!!!!   O anemometro envia bem o sinal lá do telhado para a estação?



Minho disse:


> Convém esconder o funil! Se não pensam que vendes tintol para fora
> 
> Agora a sério, se não é indiscrição, quanto é que te ficou mais barato em relação aos preços médios no mercado?



    
Bem mal acabo de entrar no fórum e começo logo a rir que nem um doido, pudera!, com um comentário destes!!! 

Só o Minho!


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Convém esconder o funil! Se não pensam que vendes tintol para fora
> 
> Agora a sério, se não é indiscrição, quanto é que te ficou mais barato em relação aos preços médios no mercado?



Em relação ao que custa cá em Portugal, 349€ aqui, poupei quase 100€  

Kim, não gosto de ir ao telhado porque é trabalhoso, mas ás vezes também fico com vertigens


----------



## Alpi (7 Dez 2006 às 20:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O que aconteceu ao "faça você mesmo"?...fujindo um pouco à invasão das estações digitais


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Alpi disse:


> O que aconteceu ao "faça você mesmo"?...fujindo um pouco à invasão das estações digitais



Como assim podes explicar-te melhor?


----------



## Luis França (8 Dez 2006 às 01:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Deve ser do tipo anemómetro do dedo molhado, copo d'água a ver se fica em pedra, etc  .... (como se fazia dantes...  tou no gozo, desculpem-me, é da radiação solar  )


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 02:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Há alguns sites que ensinam a fazer estações artesanais, já li isso parece interessante mas desenquadrado com os tempos de hoje


----------



## Alpi (8 Dez 2006 às 16:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Há alguns sites que ensinam a fazer estações artesanais, já li isso parece interessante mas desenquadrado com os tempos de hoje


ya! tipo isso


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 16:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Alpi disse:


> ya! tipo isso



Se puderes posta ai para a malta ver, eu desconheço isso por completo!


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Se puderes posta ai para a malta ver, eu desconheço isso por completo!



Um exemplo pode-se ver aqui fazer anemometros, termometros, barometros , etc

(esta feita com material de desperdícios , frascos madeira, plasticos)
http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=5800&iLingua=1

Outra opção
http://www.sbfisica.org.br/fne/Vol6/Num2/a07.pdf

Ao preço que estão as estações hoje em dia já só mesmo pelo gosto dos trabalhos manuais


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 16:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Um exemplo pode-se ver aqui fazer anemometros, termometros, barometros , etc
> 
> (esta feita com material de desperdícios , frascos madeira, plasticos)
> http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=5800&iLingua=1
> ...




Estamos sempre a aprender!!   Obrigado. Que interessante!


----------



## thunder-storm (8 Dez 2006 às 20:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

pessoal...gostava de adquirir uma estação que me fornecesse alguns dados..nomeadamente pressão, temperatura, velocidade do vento...e de preferência que pudesse registar em memória esses dados durante algum tempo....e se possivel também que pudesse ligar ao pc....não sei se existe tal estação....e como não percebo nada disto...queria os vossos conselhos...quais as melhores...os melhores preços...e onde adquirir??


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



thunder-storm disse:


> pessoal...gostava de adquirir uma estação que me fornecesse alguns dados..nomeadamente pressão, temperatura, velocidade do vento...e de preferência que pudesse registar em memória esses dados durante algum tempo....e se possivel também que pudesse ligar ao pc....não sei se existe tal estação....e como não percebo nada disto...queria os vossos conselhos...quais as melhores...os melhores preços...e onde adquirir??



Eu também estou na mesma situação por isso se puderem ajudar nós agradecemos


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

E já pensaram em ler este tópico desde o ínicio?   Querem apostar que as vossas dúvidas se dissiparão


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem ,eu tenho uma LaCrosse WS2308 para vender (clone feito pela TFA). Além do que é normal, mede também o vento e a precipitação, tem datalogger para guardar dados e dá para conectar ao PC  

http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/fr/WS2308.html


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2006 às 15:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Bem ,eu tenho uma LaCrosse WS2308 para vender (clone feito pela TFA). Além do que é normal, mede também o vento e a precipitação, tem datalogger para guardar dados e dá para conectar ao PC
> 
> http://www.lacrossetechnology.fr/fr/WS2308.html



quanto estas a pedir por ela?


----------



## lsalvador (9 Dez 2006 às 16:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Oi Fil,

Quanto pretendes pela estação? Esta tudo em ordem? qual o tempo de utilização? Ainda tem garantia?

Obrigado.

Caso pretendas responde por PM.

Obrigado Luis Salvador


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 16:16)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> quanto estas a pedir por ela?



100 euritos


----------



## lsalvador (9 Dez 2006 às 16:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Qual é o estado da estação? tempo de uso?

100 Euritos são negociaveis, espero, pq no ebay arranja-se a 139€ novas.

Podes postar algumas fotos do equipamento? Poderei estar interessado.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Qual é o estado da estação? tempo de uso?
> 
> 100 Euritos são negociaveis, espero, pq no ebay arranja-se a 139€ novas.
> 
> Podes postar algumas fotos do equipamento? Poderei estar interessado.



Se cá em Portugal nos pusessemos a vender coisas com base nos preços praticados no eBay, então ninguem vendia nada  Tens também que contar com os gastos de envio no eBay, que vão para os 20 euros ou mais, além de que não vi nenhuma pelo preço que dizes  

A estação comprei-a em maio e usei-a até finais de novembro. Está muito bem tratada e funciona perfeitamente, só tem um pequeno senão. Quando a fui desmontar, o sensor externo caiu-me ao chão (quis trazer muita coisa nas mãos ao mesmo tempo) e rachou um pouco de plástico no compartimento das pilhas. Mas como disse, funciona perfeitamente, depois meto algumas fotos.


----------



## lsalvador (9 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Podes ver por este link

http://cgi.ebay.de/WS2308-Draadloos-weerstation-incl-software_W0QQitemZ160059489508QQihZ006QQcategoryZ25822QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tem cerca de 7 meses, logo ainda esta na garantia, certo?

Qual é a cor? Amarela?


----------



## Alpi (9 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Um exemplo pode-se ver aqui fazer anemometros, termometros, barometros , etc
> 
> (esta feita com material de desperdícios , frascos madeira, plasticos)
> http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=5800&iLingua=1
> ...


BINGO!!! nem mais  mt fixe


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 20:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> 100 euritos



Só a comprava se me a viesses cá montar


----------



## Mago (9 Dez 2006 às 20:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

100 euros não é muito cara é um preço justo, dado que tem relativamente poucos meses.
Eu é que não tenho condições fisicas ou espaço adequado mas daqui a uns tempos quem sabe...


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 00:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu fiz esse preço com base no que me custou a mim - que segundo me lembro, foi á volta de 190€ (com portes) - e no estado em que se encontra.



lsalvador disse:


> Podes ver por este link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WS2308-Draadloos-weerstation-incl-software_W0QQitemZ160059489508QQihZ006QQcategoryZ25822QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Mas isso é um leilão e pode não ser o preço final  

Não sei quanto tempo tem de garantia, mas ainda deve estar dentro pois normalmente tem como mínimo 1 ano. A cor é azul. Umas fotos (clicáveis):









Aqui é onde ficou rachado no plástico  




Ainda tem as pilhas de origem, manuais, cabo e cd com programa de conexão ao PC (mas eu não aconselho o que trás de origem, eu posso arranjar os melhores, nomeadamente o que eu uso), etc...



kimcarvalho disse:


> Só a comprava se me a viesses cá montar



É muito mais fácil do que pensas


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 01:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> É muito mais fácil do que pensas



Mas eu não queria dizer que era díficil, era mais pelas vertigens, uma vez que tería de a montar no alto de um prédio com 6 andares!  Ainda hoje por lá andei, com um frio de rachar... , a tentar reparar a minha _paranóica_ que com os últimos vendavais ia voando! 

A tua nova sem fios, a que distância envia o sinal?


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 01:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas eu não queria dizer que era díficil, era mais pelas vertigens, uma vez que tería de a montar no alto de um prédio com 6 andares!  Ainda hoje por lá andei, com um frio de rachar... , a tentar reparar a minha _paranóica_ que com os últimos vendavais ia voando!
> 
> A tua nova sem fios, a que distância envia o sinal?



Mas o prédio tem telhado ou é tipo "caixote"? Só é complicado se tiver o telhado inclinado! Para subir ao meu tive que andar com escadotes, por isso é que foi mais complicado.

A minha nova estação vai até 100m em campo aberto. Entre a estação e o anemómetro que tenho no telhado são uns 40m com um monte de paredes pelo meio e dá na boa


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2006 às 01:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas eu não queria dizer que era díficil, era mais pelas vertigens, uma vez que tería de a montar no alto de um prédio com 6 andares!  Ainda hoje por lá andei, com um frio de rachar... , a tentar reparar a minha _paranóica_ que com os últimos vendavais ia voando!
> 
> A tua nova sem fios, a que distância envia o sinal?



Parabens Kim, 1000 comts é obra 
venham mais 1000 







Quanto à estação, não para breve, mas a médio prazo também tenho ideia em investir numa estação meteorológica.
Por enquanto vou me desenrrascando com um barómetro analógico e um termómetro digital, que foi concebido para ser instalado no carro


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 02:01)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Mas o prédio tem telhado ou é tipo "caixote"? Só é complicado se tiver o telhado inclinado! Para subir ao meu tive que andar com escadotes, por isso é que foi mais complicado.
> 
> A minha nova estação vai até 100m em campo aberto. Entre a estação e o anemómetro que tenho no telhado são uns 40m com um monte de paredes pelo meio e dá na boa



É tipo caixote, mas tem telhado dentro do tal "caixote" e depois tem uma casa lá encima (a casa dos elevadores) e nessa casa é que tenho a antena.

Aqui está ela  





Mas hoje ao estar lá encima, comecei seriamente em adquirir uma estação de jeito! . O único inconveniente é que eu e mais os restantes vizinhos podem ter acesso aos sensores.  

Fil, mas tu tens 40m de distância entre o anemómetro e a estação!! Tu tens a certeza! Olha que eu sim tenho uns 30 a 40m de distância até ao telhado...  Deve haver metros a mais nisso! 



Rogpacheco disse:


> Parabens Kim, 1000 comts é obra
> venham mais 1000
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é  já sou milenar  

Olha quanto ao termómetro, também tive um assim de carro até à bem pouco tempo e funcionava às mil maravilhas! 
Já agora Rogério tens o teu relógio do fórum adiantado 1 hora!


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2006 às 02:42)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Tens aí um belo sitio para colocar uma estação meteorológica, é arejado que é o mais importante, só faltava o solo ter relva! Dúvido que os teus vizinhos tirassem alguma coisa, provavelmente nem iriam saber o que é nem para o que serve.

Quanto á distância entre a estação e o telhado, tens razão 40m é exagerado. A estação está num rés-do-chão, o telhado está por cima dos terceiros, como dizia o Guterres "é só fazer as contas..."


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Dez 2006 às 02:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Tens aí um belo sitio para colocar uma estação meteorológica, é arejado que é o mais importante, só faltava o solo ter relva! Dúvido que os teus vizinhos tirassem alguma coisa, provavelmente nem iriam saber o que é nem para o que serve.
> 
> Quanto á distância entre a estação e o telhado, tens razão 40m é exagerado. A estação está num rés-do-chão, o telhado está por cima dos terceiros, como dizia o Guterres "é só fazer as contas..."



Arejado!! Aquilo é uma ventania!  
Hoje até fiquei desconfiado que por lá neva com alguma frequência!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Arejado!! Aquilo é uma ventania!
> Hoje até fiquei desconfiado que por lá neva com alguma frequência!



   

acho que te vais mudar para o telhado...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

pois eu tb keria comprar uma cena dessas so k tipo keria so com a tempratura humidade estado do tempo e altimetro!

alguem recomenda alguma makineta dessas???e onde poderei encontrar?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O que acham desta estação  http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/defau...AL-23&codigobarras=1&ts=116596528975053021151 para quem não gosta de fios como eu é porreira   ??

É fiável comprála?


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2006 às 01:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mário Barros disse:


> O que acham desta estação  http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/defau...AL-23&codigobarras=1&ts=116596528975053021151 para quem não gosta de fios como eu é porreira   ??
> 
> É fiável comprála?



pelas pesquisas que tenho feito a Marca Oregon é das mais crediveis no mercado, no entanto também não é muito barato se puderes investir....


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2006 às 05:31)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu comprei um relógio da oregon e funciona na perfeição. Uma duvida k eu tenho, a minha estação é da TFA mas é pekena e só mede temp interior e exterior, hum. relativa interior e uns icons com o estado do tempo, mas keria outra coisa, mais completa. O k acontece é o seguinte, eu keria uma estação k tivesse um sensor k medisse a temperatura sem erros mesmo ao sol, pk aki na minha casa tenho k andar com o sensor de um janela pra outra e acusa sempre diferenças e não tenho tempo pra fazer isso, o k eu keria era sair de manhã e chegar á tarde e fazer uma leitura correcta dos valores...um abraço...


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Será k alguém pode dizer algo sobre isto k postei ? um abraço a todos e muito frio...


----------



## Senador (18 Dez 2006 às 05:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Acho que a unica solução é fazeres tu uma pala para o sensor.. mas nunca te esqueças que tem de estar num sitio arejado, de preferencia apontado ao vento..


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 09:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois eu tb keria comprar uma cena dessas so k tipo keria so com a tempratura humidade estado do tempo e altimetro!
> 
> alguem recomenda alguma makineta dessas???e onde poderei encontrar?



Eu comprei um relogio no lidl que tinha, temperatura, pressao, altimetro, e ainda me tava os indicadores de tempo baseados na tendencia da pressao.
Para altimetro e pressao esta bastante bom e dá para efectuar tanto calibracao quer na pressao quer no altimetro..Quando vou a serra da estrela calibro a altitute no fundao ou na covilha e funciona bastante bem. Em relaçao a temperatura, como é medida na zona do pulso, a temperatura é bastante errada. 
E custou-me ou 39,90 ou 49,90..nao me recordo


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2006 às 09:44)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas.

Estava a pensar em comprar uma Oregon Scientific WMR928N mas vi agora que um membro comprou a 968. Qual é a diferença entre estas duas? 928 Europa, 968 USA? e onde as arranjar a melhor preço na Europa de maneira a que chegue antes do Natal?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pronto! Já encomendei a Oregon Scientific WMR928NX. Venha ela...


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



HotSpot disse:


> Pronto! Já encomendei a Oregon Scientific WMR928NX. Venha ela...



Boa, mais um posto de observação!  Fizeste uma boa compra, mas se compraste a versão europeia deve ter-te saido caro, mas se a querias antes do natal é a unica solução porque se a comprasses nos EUA ia ficar mais de um mês na alfândega...

Quanto deste por ela?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2006 às 13:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



HotSpot disse:


> Pronto! Já encomendei a Oregon Scientific WMR928NX. Venha ela...



Onde é que a encomendas-te?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,

Comprei na http://www.fitnessboutique.pt

Com portes ficou em 354€ com portes incluidos

Já me registei no weather undergroung. Como ainda estou no apartamento ainda não vou ligar o anemometro nem pluviometro. Só mais para o fim do verão.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Dez 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem pessoal,

Tambem ja comprei a minha, a la crosse technology WS3500.

Vamos passar a ter um posto de observação em Alhos-Vedros (Moita).  

Bom trabalho pessoal.


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 15:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

bem eu ia pedir uma ao pai natal, tipo assim pra principiantes o k me aconselham?
algo baratuxo, mas eficaz


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> bem eu ia pedir uma ao pai natal, tipo assim pra principiantes o k me aconselham?
> algo baratuxo, mas eficaz



DEpende daquilo que queiras gastar e das condições que tens para colocar os aparelhos. Se for apenas para medir temperatura,  minimos e máximos internos e externos penso, pressão as estações habitualmente comercializaveis no LIDL parecem muito razoaveis e para " brincar " chega bem e teve um custo inferior a 30 euros. Neste tópico há varios links de lojas e estações  e dicas já colocadas por outros membros do forum


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Aqui uma
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oregon-weathe...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ106260QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> DEpende daquilo que queiras gastar e das condições que tens para colocar os aparelhos. Se for apenas para medir temperatura,  minimos e máximos internos e externos penso, pressão as estações habitualmente comercializaveis no LIDL parecem muito razoaveis e para " brincar " chega bem e teve um custo inferior a 30 euros. Neste tópico há varios links de lojas e estações  e dicas já colocadas por outros membros do forum



gracias


----------



## mocha (18 Dez 2006 às 17:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Seringador disse:


> Aqui uma
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oregon-weathe...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ106260QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



eu referi baratuxo, tipo pa pobres (quase)    
obrigado na mesma


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2006 às 14:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A minha estação WS3500 da La Crosse ja vem a caminho, ja recebi o numero de envio. Foram rápidos, desde a encomenda ate ao envio para a transportadora menos de 24h.

O valor pretendido foi muito bom, no ebay o mais barato que encontrava era 149€ fora os portes. Cá encontrei a 183€ e na maioria dos locais a venda online era sempre na casa dos 125€ aos 180€

Tem a oferta de um relogio tambem da La Crosse e ficou com transportes em 119€. 

Agora é esperar que chegue ainda antes do Natal.

Fiquem bem.  

Vem de França.

Quando tiver mais novidades do meu site, e aviso.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Dez 2006 às 15:44)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> A minha estação WS3500 da La Crosse ja vem a caminho, ja recebi o numero de envio. Foram rápidos, desde a encomenda ate ao envio para a transportadora menos de 24h.
> 
> O valor pretendido foi muito bom, no ebay o mais barato que encontrava era 149€ fora os portes. Cá encontrei a 183€ e na maioria dos locais a venda online era sempre na casa dos 125€ aos 180€
> 
> ...



119€!!! 

Mas isso foi uma verdadeira pechincha, ainda para mais com portes incluídos!!!  
Onde compráste, diz lá à malta Isalvador


----------



## lsalvador (19 Dez 2006 às 17:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

As coisas la são todas nesta ordem de valores, podem ver pelos proprios olhos. O transporte para a europa, são 13,90€ valor fixo.

Quando a receber eu aviso.

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/


----------



## Mago (19 Dez 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Gostava de colocar esta no meu jardim
super engraçada....

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/meteo93392.php?PHPSESSID=5c4b62b03c430f949cb489531fbdda31


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A quem ja viu o site, o que acha dos valores?

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 10:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> A quem ja viu o site, o que acha dos valores?
> 
> Fiquem bem.



Embora nao seja um grande expert na matéria mas além da grande quantidade de soluções que o site apresenta para todos os gostos também tem uns preços bastantes sedutores.


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,

Ainda tem umas coisas engraçadas, mas eu gosto de comprar tudo por leilão no ebay, sai mais barato tem de se ser paciente.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

No Ebay o valor de entrada era 149€, fora o leilão.

Comprei com transporte por 119€.


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

pois mas isso é o preço comprara a qq altura, pq a leilão sai sempre menos 
Qual é a versão a LCR 036/037 ou 038?
se for a 037 ficava € 99,00
Este site penso que é mais completo?

http://www.touslesprix.com/comparateur/partenaire143-3,0,11-achat-,,-0-0.html
agora as 038 e 036 ficavam por 119€


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2006 às 11:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Oi,

Sinceramente não sei qual é a versão que vem. Quando chegar logo aviso.

Sabes a diferença entre elas?


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Oi,
> 
> Sinceramente não sei qual é a versão que vem. Quando chegar logo aviso.
> 
> Sabes a diferença entre elas?



penso que é o LCD eo teclado e além do preço


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Já chegou a minha Oregon Scientific 928.  

Podem ver já dados nos links na assinatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2006 às 21:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



HotSpot disse:


> Já chegou a minha Oregon Scientific 928.
> 
> Podem ver já dados nos links na assinatura.



A minha chega dia 2 de Janeiro já nao aguento de ansidade


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2006 às 11:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

eu ainda não encontrei a minha 
andei no lidl a procura e nada...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Dez 2006 às 13:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> eu ainda não encontrei a minha
> andei no lidl a procura e nada...



 Mocha mas isso do lidl já foi há muito tempo, eles depois retiram o materialquando acabam as promoções! Agora resta esperar e estares atenta, que um dia destes ela aparece, ou quem sabe uma melhor ainda!  

Se procurares neste mesmo tópico também havia aí umas dicas sobre umas estações meteorológicas da revista "La Redoute".


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2006 às 14:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ena pah cum catano vou ja ver isso 
obrigado pela dica


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2006 às 19:39)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A estação do meu colega, colocou-a esta semana em localização diferente.

Acham que há inconveniente o termometro ficar meio á sombra de um painel solar? fica voltado a norte a caixa do termometro ou la como se chama


----------



## lsalvador (28 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ola pessoal,

A minha Ws 3500 já chegou e ja esta online.

Podem ver o link para o meu site, ainda esta feito a pressão, mas com tempo vai ficar todo XPTO.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 10:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Mag0: Onde é que o teu colega comprou o kit de montagem e o "Radiation Shield"?

Na minha sem radiation Shield estou a ter dificuldades em acertar com as temperaturas.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 12:16)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O que eu preciso é mesmo de isto:

http://www.ambientweather.com/pashforwmth.html

mais isto:

http://www.ambientweather.com/orscragamosh.html

Mas deste site nos EUA não enviam para Portugal.

Alguem sabe onde encontrar na europa?


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



HotSpot disse:


> Mag0: Onde é que o teu colega comprou o kit de montagem e o "Radiation Shield"?
> 
> Na minha sem radiation Shield estou a ter dificuldades em acertar com as temperaturas.



Não sei, mas vou tentar perguntar-lhe sei que a estação foi comprada através da net na França não sei se já vinha o "Radiation Shield" quando o vir ja lhe pergunto.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Ola pessoal,
> 
> A minha Ws 3500 já chegou e ja esta online.
> 
> Podem ver o link para o meu site, ainda esta feito a pressão, mas com tempo vai ficar todo XPTO.




Parabens!!  
Dentro em breve vamos ter mais estações on-line que o IM...  
Eu estou a planear comprar a minha no próximo Verão....


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 14:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> Não sei, mas vou tentar perguntar-lhe sei que a estação foi comprada através da net na França não sei se já vinha o "Radiation Shield" quando o vir ja lhe pergunto.



A propósito mag0, esse teu colega não está interessado em participar aqui no fórum? 

Abraço


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> A propósito mag0, esse teu colega não está interessado em participar aqui no fórum?
> 
> Abraço



Já estou cheio de lhe falar no forum, provavelmente até o visita de vez enquando pois já me disse que o conhece. 
Ele é muito ocupado, talvez a falta de tempo o iniba de andar por aqui.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Dez 2006 às 15:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Epá vocês dão-me cabo da cabeça!!  

Acho que mais rapidamente que o que tinha planeado vou embarcar nesta onda das estações semi-profissionais. Já devo ser o único (junto ao Minho ) que não tenho EMA pessoal!
Alto e pára o baile que eu já vou resolver o assunto!  

Mag0, que estação é a do teu vizinho? onde a comprou? Tenta saber isso do tal escudo protector . O fil fez um com pratos de plástico e também resultou. É verem um postes mais atrás que ele tem lá as fotos.


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá vocês dão-me cabo da cabeça!!
> 
> Mag0, que estação é a do teu vizinho? onde a comprou? Tenta saber isso do tal escudo protector . O fil fez um com pratos de plástico e também resultou. É verem um postes mais atrás que ele tem lá as fotos.



É uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX Wireless , quando o vir já lhe pergunto mais pormenores, eu daqui a uns tempos já ando tentado também....


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Dez 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mag0 disse:


> É uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX Wireless , quando o vir já lhe pergunto mais pormenores, eu daqui a uns tempos já ando tentado também....



Mag0, obrigadíssimo!


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2006 às 17:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

É uma grande diferença esta estação a Oregon Scientific 928NX para as estações que se vendem por preços mais razoáveis. Só tenho mesmo o problema do sensor. Só com o radiation shield, o sensor funka à maneira.

Já agora fil e mag0. Com o R.S. tira-se a capsula que envolve o sensor? É que já me aconselharam a fazer isso.


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



HotSpot disse:


> É uma grande diferença esta estação a Oregon Scientific 928NX para as estações que se vendem por preços mais razoáveis. Só tenho mesmo o problema do sensor. Só com o radiation shield, o sensor funka à maneira.
> 
> Já agora fil e mag0. Com o R.S. tira-se a capsula que envolve o sensor? É que já me aconselharam a fazer isso.



Eu não retirei nada, nem sequer sabia que dava para tirar!  

O pessoal que tem comprado estações que dão para ligar ao PC, não se esqueça de meter os dados no Wunderground!


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 01:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> O pessoal que tem comprado estações que dão para ligar ao PC, não se esqueça de meter os dados no Wunderground!



Já agora e no meteoclimac ( http://www.meteoclimatic.com/ ) para termos um mapa de portugal recheado de estações automaticas.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 01:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas pessoal.
A minha estação tmb é muito simples, é uma TFA só com sensor de temperatura exterior, indica o estado do tempo a temp interior e humidade relativa interior...
Gostava de comprar outra, uma estação a sério tal como muitos de voçês têm, mas como vivo num prédio de 10 andares acho k ao montar tudo no telhado ia ter bastantes diferenças nos valores poix iria ficar a cerca de 30 metros do solo. Posto isto e mesmo assim qual a k mais eficiente? será a oregon wireless com ligação ao PC ?
um abraço a todos, fico a aguardar a resposta de kem tem mais conhecimento.


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 01:42)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> A minha estação tmb é muito simples, é uma TFA só com sensor de temperatura exterior, indica o estado do tempo a temp interior e humidade relativa interior...
> Gostava de comprar outra, uma estação a sério tal como muitos de voçês têm, mas como vivo num prédio de 10 andares acho k ao montar tudo no telhado ia ter bastantes diferenças nos valores poix iria ficar a cerca de 30 metros do solo. Posto isto e mesmo assim qual a k mais eficiente? será a oregon wireless com ligação ao PC ?
> um abraço a todos, fico a aguardar a resposta de kem tem mais conhecimento.



Há muitíssima gente que tem a estação no telhado e por isso não creio que haja grandes problemas! Não sei se haverá grandes diferenças de temperatura em relação ao solo, mas se estiver no telhado pelo menos está "ventilada", e não tem interferências da "selva de betão" que deve ser a tua zona!

A mais eficiente depende do dinheiro que estás disposto a gastar, ou seja, quanto mais cara normalmente é melhor!  Mas a ligação ao PC é obrigatória, faz toda a diferença acredita!


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 02:31)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Há muitíssima gente que tem a estação no telhado e por isso não creio que haja grandes problemas! Não sei se haverá grandes diferenças de temperatura em relação ao solo, mas se estiver no telhado pelo menos está "ventilada", e não tem interferências da "selva de betão" que deve ser a tua zona!
> 
> A mais eficiente depende do dinheiro que estás disposto a gastar, ou seja, quanto mais cara normalmente é melhor!  Mas a ligação ao PC é obrigatória, faz toda a diferença acredita!


O facto de no verão estar todo o dia ao sol não dará erros nos valores?
E se a estação tiver problemas de transmissão passo a ter 2 problemas, é k o meu acesso ao telhado é complicado.
O k aconselhas até aos 500 euros? Uma estação até esse valor já será uma estação bastante completa ? É k pra ficar no telhado tem k trazer já radiation shield...Já vi algumas na net, mas estou muito por fora dos modelos e da qualidade e fiabilidade das mesmas. Qual a estação k tens e quanto custa? um abraço


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem pessoal,

Ja actualizei o meu site, gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião.


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 13:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



lsalvador disse:


> Bem pessoal,
> 
> Ja actualizei o meu site, gostaria de saber qual a vossa opinião.



Boas
O arranjo gráfico do site parece fixe, sugeria-te apenas dois ou tres tópicos
Retirar a Temperatura Interior dado que é um dado que não suscita curiosidade, em troca disso se conseguires colocas a minima e maxima do Dia.
A húmidade interior também não é importante a colocar na net.
Quantos tiveres o anenometro e outro aparelho a funcionar haverá mais sugestões.

Já agora não te esqueças de registar a estação nestes sites:
http://www.wunderground.com
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/

Abraço e Parabens!


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2006 às 15:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Oi, já fiz algumas alterações, já tirei os dados interiores.

Em relação as máximas e mínimas o software não me deixa fazer, vamos ver se consigo descobrir algo para alterar isso.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 18:37)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Já agora se puderem dar uma vista de olhos no meu...

Ainda vou melhorar mas já perdi algum tempo de volta dele.

A grande novidade é a pagina para mobile. Assim a E.M. acompanha-me sempre no PDA


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Estão fixes


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2006 às 20:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Estão excelentes ambos os sites!

lsalvador, que software usas?



Sanxito disse:


> O facto de no verão estar todo o dia ao sol não dará erros nos valores?
> E se a estação tiver problemas de transmissão passo a ter 2 problemas, é k o meu acesso ao telhado é complicado.
> O k aconselhas até aos 500 euros? Uma estação até esse valor já será uma estação bastante completa ? É k pra ficar no telhado tem k trazer já radiation shield...Já vi algumas na net, mas estou muito por fora dos modelos e da qualidade e fiabilidade das mesmas. Qual a estação k tens e quanto custa? um abraço



Podias tentar fazer tu própio um abrigo, tal como eu fiz! Além de sair muitíssimo mais barato, dá bons resultados. Se meteres o sensor no telhado, o abrigo é mesmo obrigatório! 

Até 500 euros dá perfeitamente para comprares uma estação igual á que eu tenho, a Oregon WMR968 (WMR928 na Europa), um abrigo e ainda te sobra dinheiro. Também tens a Davis Vantage Pro II, que é a melhor estação meteorológica amadora no mercado, mas fica acima dos 500 euros. A quantos andares de distância estás do telhado?


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2006 às 20:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Fil disse:


> Estão excelentes ambos os sites!
> 
> lsalvador, que software usas?
> 
> ...



Boas fil, estou no 7º andar e tenho 8º e 9º por cima, depois o telhado k é de dificil acesso...


----------



## Mago (30 Dez 2006 às 21:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Andava aí alguem à procura de estações baratas básicas tipo termometro, humidade, pressão e pouco mais...
La redoute apresenta algumas desde 22,42€ a outras...

*Aqui *


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2006 às 21:26)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Para quem mora num apartamento a melhor relação qualidade preço é mesmo a lacrosse igual à do lsalvador. É um pouco mais puxada, cerca de 100€ mas vale a pena. E dá para ligar ao PC. (ver preços e links uns posts em paginas anteriores).

Depois disso há a oregon igual à minha e do fil. Ele tem a versao Americana 968 e eu a Europeia a 928NX.

Todas as mais baratas teem a desvantagem de nao se poder ligar ao pc.


----------



## mocha (2 Jan 2007 às 10:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ha aqui uma a venda na La redoutte, com preço bastante atractivo k me dizem da Lacrosse 52.42€  para um apartamento ultimo andar.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2007 às 02:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,


Cumprimentos a todos  e parabéns  


Faz _tempo_ que vos leio e como sou também um curioso destas coisa da meteorologia, estava com vontade de comprar/instalar uma "estação".


Acham que uma *LaCrosse WS1600 *






por cerca de 105€ é boa compra???


ou é preferível uma *WS3500*??

Não me importa   a *não* ligação ao PC e  o
local para instalar não será problema 


Agradecia então umas opiniões  

Obrigado


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 09:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem vindo 
mais um meteolouco pra se juntar a festa 
eu tou a espera de uma opinião desde o dia 2 , e infelizmente nao te posso ajudar.
ja agora es de onde?
podes fazer a tua apresenação aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=21


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jan 2007 às 10:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos  e parabéns
> ...



Oi, antes de ter comprado a minha WS3500 também andei a ver essa 1600, mas para mim tinha 2 defeitos, não tinha ligação a pc e os demais acessórios não os podia instalar na minha casa, apartamento não dá.

Se não te interessa a ligação ao PC, avança para a WS1600, pois ambos tem o mesmo valor. A minha WS3500 custou-me com transporte 119€.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> ha aqui uma a venda na La redoutte, com preço bastante atractivo k me dizem da Lacrosse 52.42€  para um apartamento ultimo andar.



Eu até gosta de te ajudar, mas para isso tens de postar as 2500 fotos que tens do dia 29JNA06  . Agora a sério qual é o medelo da LaCrosse?


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2007 às 16:04)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Olá "MOCHA"  

E obrigado pelo cumprimento  


Esse modelo que tu referes é o *WS 9128 * , parece ser um preço razoável, penso eu  








Mas olha que eu estive a ver na revista...e eles falam:
Descubra também A sonda adicional TX4   + 29.90  

Será que não vem completa??? Não faz sentido não é?


Ficam aqui as características:

Ecrã retro-iluminado azul. 
Termómetro: interior (de -9,9° a +59,9°C) e exterior (de -29,9°C a +69,9°C). 
Higrómetro interior/exterior. 
Barómetro. 
Relógio (despertador 2 alarmes + função repetição). Calendário. Fusos horários +/- 12H. Regulação da sensibilidade das tendências meteorológicas. 
Gere até 3 sondas TX4 . 2 pilhas LR06 para o receptor, e 2 pilhas LR06 para a sonda. Dim. estação 10,1 x 3,1 x 18 cm.

ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA: fabricada com componentes de alta tecnologia, com medições muito precisas!
Equipadas com um ecrã para visualizar os dados transmitidos pelas sondas exteriores sem fios (entregues com 1 sonda, raio de acção 100 m).
G Termómetro: temperatura interior e exterior em °C ou em °F, precisão +/- 0,1 °C.

Higrómetro: taxa de humidade registada de 1 a 99 % com registo das taxas mínimas e máximas.

Barómetro com ícones no mostrador: tendência e previsão meteorológica para as 12-24 h seguintes.

Relógio rádio-pilotado através do relógio atómico de Frankfurt: actualização e passagem para horário Verão/Inverno (num raio de 1500 km). 
Mostrador da hora 12/24H, regulação do fuso horário.


PS: Eu sou alentejano...do Redondo


----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 16:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

era essa mesmo  
sonda adicional?    não me parece 
Kim hj posto as fotos, espero k não fiques desiludido nao sao nada de especial, ficaram mt escuras


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 16:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ontem estive a ver estações meteorologicas, a Davis Pro está excelente, se os meus vizinhos nao me chamassem de doido depois de montar aquilo no quintal  .... acho que comprava uma, são espectaculares. Um dia se Deus quiser hei-de ter uma.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 18:40)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> Ontem estive a ver estações meteorologicas, a Davis Pro está excelente, se os meus vizinhos nao me chamassem de doido depois de montar aquilo no quintal  .... acho que comprava uma, são espectaculares. Um dia se Deus quiser hei-de ter uma.



Boas mago...
Essa é tmb a minha escolha caso os meus vizinhos permitam k eu a monte no telhado do prédio e tmb se tiver capacidade pra transmitir pk moro no 7º andar e ainda tenho 8º e 9º por cima. Varandas tmb não tenho e não fazia sentido ter na varanda...


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 18:50)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Sanxito disse:


> Boas mago...
> Essa é tmb a minha escolha caso os meus vizinhos permitam k eu a monte no telhado do prédio e tmb se tiver capacidade pra transmitir pk moro no 7º andar e ainda tenho 8º e 9º por cima. Varandas tmb não tenho e não fazia sentido ter na varanda...



Fácil de montar vem mesmo com tripé, tive a ler no manual tem capacidade para transmitir ate 300 metros de distancia. Não precisa de bateria pois os sensores têm painel solar que acumula energia.
É usada por algumas instituições algumas no Norte da Europa e Estados Unidos com climas agrestes e em montanhas, está bastante fixe


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> Fácil de montar vem mesmo com tripé, tive a ler no manual tem capacidade para transmitir ate 300 metros de distancia. Não precisa de bateria pois os sensores têm painel solar que acumula energia.
> É usada por algumas instituições algumas no Norte da Europa e Estados Unidos com climas agrestes e em montanhas, está bastante fixe



Estive a ver nos EUA o preço é de 535 dolares k dá cerca de 430 euros mas mais portes e talvez taxas aduaneiras o valor aumente.
Existe diferença entre as versões dos EUA e as da EUROPA?
Tens procurado onde, no Ebay ?


----------



## ACalado (23 Jan 2007 às 18:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> Fácil de montar vem mesmo com tripé, tive a ler no manual tem capacidade para transmitir ate 300 metros de distancia. Não precisa de bateria pois os sensores têm painel solar que acumula energia.
> É usada por algumas instituições algumas no Norte da Europa e Estados Unidos com climas agrestes e em montanhas, está bastante fixe



quanto e que custa um brinquedo destes e onde posso adquirir um parecido pois esse tem cara de custar muitos euros


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> era essa mesmo
> sonda adicional?    não me parece
> Kim hj posto as fotos, espero k não fiques desiludido nao sao nada de especial, ficaram mt escuras



Eu não acho que a sonda seja à parte, deve é ser uma segunda sonda, porque há muito boa gente que tem duas sondas.



Mago disse:


> Fácil de montar vem mesmo com tripé, tive a ler no manual tem capacidade para transmitir ate 300 metros de distancia. Não precisa de bateria pois os sensores têm painel solar que acumula energia.
> É usada por algumas instituições algumas no Norte da Europa e Estados Unidos com climas agrestes e em montanhas, está bastante fixe



Mago viste já algum preço de jeito, de preferencia cá na Europa? É que sendo dos EUA, temos os amigos das alfa , depois temos voltagens diferentes e fichas de ligação à corrente electrica tb, diferentes, nada que não tenha solução, mas apenas valerá a pena comprar por lá se a diferença de preços o justificar. Isso andará pelos 500 Euritos, ou mais ainda?


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jan 2007 às 19:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu em dezembro andei na duvida em comprar esta estação Davis ou a Oregon 928NX. Optei pela oregon, já que as caracteristicas não são muito diferentes e o preço é metade. Não vou dizer que esta Davis não é melhor, porque é mas...

A versão com painel solar é mais cara. Há também uma versão com cabos mais barata.

Melhor na Davis.

- Montagem (Mais simples)
- Alcance dos sensores
- Sensor UV
- Tempo de refrescamento dos sensores com a consola
- Radiation Shield

Melhor na Oregon

- Consola Touch-Screen

As unicas coisas que gostava de ter na minha são o R.S. e o sensor UV. Nada que não se resolva com mais uns euritos.


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 20:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

A Davis è um pouco cara fica em mais de 500 euros (muito dispendioso), no entanto não deixa de ser interessante, Kim deve ter também adaptadores para a corrente aqui, mas podes ver mais pormenores neste completissimo manual de Instrução, apresentação, e instalação em Português:

http://www.swisswetter.ch/mall/pdf/Davis-2005-catalog-portugiesisch.pdf

Há opções mais baratas uma delas é da Marca Oregon ( o meu colega tem uma) esta que apresento neste link é equivalente à davis pro, também tem pequenos paineis solares, o facto de não ter fios nem pilhas mas sim baterias recarregáveis pelos pequenos paineis solares poupa alguns incomodos.

Esta oregon fica em 349€

http://www.fitnessboutique.pt/elect...teorológica-WMR-928-NX-/prod-OREWMR928NX.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Jan 2007 às 22:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> A Davis è um pouco cara fica em mais de 500 euros (muito dispendioso), no entanto não deixa de ser interessante, Kim deve ter também adaptadores para a corrente aqui, mas podes ver mais pormenores neste completissimo manual de Instrução, apresentação, e instalação em Português:
> 
> http://www.swisswetter.ch/mall/pdf/Davis-2005-catalog-portugiesisch.pdf
> 
> ...



Essa Oregon, tem radation shield incluido?


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Essa Oregon, tem radation shield incluido?



O Radiation shield parece que não vem o meu colega fez com uns pratos, por acaso acho que para o meu sensor também tenho de arranjar um....


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

no wunderground ta 1 estação de Oeiras! é de alguem aqui do foruM?


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> ha aqui uma a venda na La redoutte, com preço bastante atractivo k me dizem da Lacrosse 52.42€  para um apartamento ultimo andar.




Tens também na LA Redoute :

Vion c5002-4








-Alerta de vento forte. 

-Previsão de gelo com antecedência de até 6 horas. 

-Temperaturas interior (de -10°C a +60°C) e exterior (de -20°C a +70°C) com registo mínimo e máximo. 

-Barómetro com gráfico da pressão atmosférica em 24H, precisão +/-1 hPa. 
Barómetro com ícones no mostrador: tendência e previsão meteorológica para as 12-24 h seguintes.

-Higrometria int./ext. Com registo mínimo e máximo. Higrómetro: taxa de humidade registada de 1 a 99 % com registo das taxas mínimas e máximas.

-Indicação das fases da lua com 8 posições.

-Termómetro: temperatura interior e exterior em °C ou em °F, precisão +/- 0,1 °C.

-Relógio e calendário. 
Relógio rádio-pilotado através do relógio atómico de Frankfurt: actualização e passagem para horário Verão/Inverno (num raio de 1500 km). Mostrador da hora 12/24H, regulação do fuso horário.



Com folheto de promoção, La Redoute, podes comprar  com 30% de desconto   Fica em *74€*


----------



## grandeurso (28 Jan 2007 às 00:51)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas.

Quero comprar uma estação meteorológica e essa VION à venda na La Redoute é belíssima, um pormenor importante pois a minha Maria iria ao céu e à lua se eu comprasse uma estação meteorológica "a sério", daquelas que eu queria...
Mas sendo bonita e elegante, será que perfaz os mínimos de um amador nestas coisas, como eu? Acham que a estação, (para estação inicial pois mais tarde quero uma  a sério), é boazinha??

Obrigado.


----------



## BskyB (28 Jan 2007 às 16:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Pois cá vai a máquina que tenho a funcionar em Melgaço:
> Esta foi comprada no Carrefour de Braga e já tem 2 anitos...
> Ah já reparam que a temperatura interior é igual à exterior? É mesmo assim, não é o sensor e o receptor que estão no mesmo local, é a minha casa que está uma bofa no interior! Toca a abrir janelas



 Igual á minha!


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



BskyB disse:


> Igual á minha!



Bem-vindo, convido-te a fazeres a tua apresentação neste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=23


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 16:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Pessoal está, a partir de hoje, à venda a famosa estação do LIDL que aqui aquse metade do fórum tem  (a grandona  mas muito fiável estação), por apenas 14,99 €, ou seja metade do que ela custou à maioria .

Vejam a imagem e aqui fica o link http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070213.p.Estacao_meteorologica, atenção que nem em todos os distritos ela se encontr em saldo...


----------



## mocha (12 Fev 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

infelizmente esse artigo nao esta disponivel na minha zona


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pessoal está, a partir de hoje, à venda a famosa estação do LIDL que aqui aquse metade do fórum tem  (a grandona  mas muito fiável estação), por apenas 14,99 €, ou seja metade do que ela custou à maioria .
> 
> Vejam a imagem e aqui fica o link http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20070213.p.Estacao_meteorologica, atenção que nem em todos os distritos ela se encontr em saldo...








   35cm ???



É do tamanho da minha bicicleta







  



Isso vai "buscar" valores mesmo lá _acima_  



 




@ Kim: Aí em Elvas há ?????


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Kraliv disse:


> 35cm ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Não sei kraliv , não posso lá ir hoje verificar . O que sei dizer é que fora de promoção elas vêm sempre contadas a dedo e no mesmo dia costumam esfumar-se!


----------



## Mago (12 Fev 2007 às 18:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

KimCarvalho será que se comprar uma as duas sondas funcionam na mesma base?
Pelo preço quase comprava outra para ter outra sonda em outro local.


----------



## jPdF (12 Fev 2007 às 20:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Em coimbra esgotou...
Fui ao Lidl de Santa Clara (Coimbra) e já não tinham então ligaram para o Lidl da Pedrulha: Estava lá a ultima, pedi para guardar e ja a tenho aqui comigo!    !
14.99Euritos...Nada mau mesmo!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> KimCarvalho será que se comprar uma as duas sondas funcionam na mesma base?
> Pelo preço quase comprava outra para ter outra sonda em outro local.



Mago tudo bem ,

Olha eu não te sei dar uma resposta concreta, podia até ter testado quando tinha aqui as duas, mas não o fiz. O que te sei dizer é que tinha, e tenho, cá outra (uma que se vende no plus) e apesar de ambas dizerem que funcionam nos 433MHz, nenhuma conseguio "encontrar" a da outra marca . Ou seja a do Lidl só encontra a sua sonda e a do Plus a mesma coisa, só encontra a sua sonda.


----------



## Mago (12 Fev 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mago tudo bem ,
> 
> Olha eu não te sei dar uma resposta concreta, podia até ter testado quando tinha aqui as duas, mas não o fiz. O que te sei dizer é que tinha, e tenho, cá outra (uma que se vende no plus) e apesar de ambas dizerem que funcionam nos 433MHz, nenhuma conseguio "encontrar" a da outra marca . Ou seja a do Lidl só encontra a sua sonda e a do Plus a mesma coisa, só encontra a sua sonda.



Ola Kim  
Já vi é dificil pois o sensor externo não tem como selecionar o canal.
 Penso que dada a mesma frequencia irá criar algum confusão na base dado que operam no mesmo canal.
Bem  de qualquer forma quem não comprou penso que preço/qualidade vale bem a pena.


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:25)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Mago disse:


> Ola Kim
> Já vi é dificil pois o sensor externo não tem como selecionar o canal.
> Penso que dada a mesma frequencia irá criar algum confusão na base dado que operam no mesmo canal.
> Bem  de qualquer forma quem não comprou penso que preço/qualidade vale bem a pena.



Como assim?  Olha lá que tem Mago. No compartimento das pilhas está um selector para os 3 canais. O meu está por exemplo no 2. Teóricamente funcionará, pelo menos com 3 sensores. Agora resta é saber se o fará na prática!


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 21:31)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Como assim?  Olha lá que tem Mago. No compartimento das pilhas está um selector para os 3 canais. O meu está por exemplo no 2. Teóricamente funcionará, pelo menos com 3 sensores. Agora resta é saber se o fará na prática!



da para funcionar com 2 sensores eu tinha ca um sensor de outra tb do lidl e funciona, ja passei uma aventura com essa estaçao fui de manha ao lidl da covilha e comprei xeguei a casa ela tinha um defeito pois a base nao recebia dados do sensor fui la reclamar ja naotinham mais tive de ir ao fundao  enfim.
ja agora ela diz na caixa que da para ver a humidade exterior mas onde? a humidade que nos da na base e so a interior


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> da para funcionar com 2 sensores eu tinha ca um sensor de outra tb do lidl e funciona, ja passei uma aventura com essa estaçao fui de manha ao lidl da covilha e comprei xeguei a casa ela tinha um defeito pois a base nao recebia dados do sensor fui la reclamar ja naotinham mais tive de ir ao fundao  enfim.
> ja agora ela diz na caixa que da para ver a humidade exterior mas onde? a humidade que nos da na base e so a interior



Falso, dá a humidade interior... A minha cá está rija!


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 21:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Falso, dá a humidade interior... A minha cá está rija!



publicidade enganosa vou reclamar  a estaçao pareçe fiavel espero que agora veja uns - atras dos valores de temperatura


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 21:49)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> publicidade enganosa vou reclamar  a estaçao pareçe fiavel espero que agora veja uns - atras dos valores de temperatura



  Pois eu nesta de Braga nunca vi       

Só mesmo 0ºC


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 21:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Pois eu nesta de Braga nunca vi
> 
> Só mesmo 0ºC



sempre podemos colocar o sensor no congelador o teu sensor esta exposto a chuva e ao sol? e que eu tenho o meu na varanda a 2m de altura mas  da-me sensivelmente menos 1ºc da outra estaçao que tenho


----------



## Mago (12 Fev 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Como assim?  Olha lá que tem Mago. No compartimento das pilhas está um selector para os 3 canais. O meu está por exemplo no 2. Teóricamente funcionará, pelo menos com 3 sensores. Agora resta é saber se o fará na prática!



Pois tem já confirmei... humm se tiver tempo ainda arranjo outro sensor.
Obrigada!

Spiritmind a minha está à sombra, não tenho reparado se dá valores a menos no manual diz que vem conformes as normas de uns instituto qualquer mundial de meterologia será que ando a ser enganado? lol


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> sempre podemos colocar o sensor no congelador o teu sensor esta exposto a chuva e ao sol? e que eu tenho o meu na varanda a 2m de altura mas  da-me sensivelmente menos 1ºc da outra estaçao que tenho



Não, está numa varanda resguardado. Para as mínimas uso uma espécie de termopar da La Crosse que pode apanha chuva sem problemas..


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Não, está numa varanda resguardado. Para as mínimas uso uma espécie de termopar da La Crosse que pode apanha chuva sem problemas..


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:49)

spiritmind disse:


> da para funcionar com 2 sensores eu tinha ca um sensor de outra tb do lidl e funciona, ja passei uma aventura com essa estaçao fui de manha ao lidl da covilha e comprei xeguei a casa ela tinha um defeito pois a base nao recebia dados do sensor fui la reclamar ja naotinham mais tive de ir ao fundao  enfim.
> ja agora ela diz na caixa que da para ver a humidade exterior mas onde? a humidade que nos da na base e so a interior



Sim dá a humidade extgerior... Tens é de colocar a base lá fora!   

Grande viagem!  E havia muitas spiritmind?
Eu hoje não pude ir ver, se tivesse ido ainda acabava por comprar outra (não sei para quê, mas tão baratinha... ).


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim dá a humidade extgerior... Tens é de colocar a base lá fora!
> 
> Grande viagem!  E havia muitas spiritmind?
> Eu hoje não pude ir ver, se tivesse ido ainda acabava por comprar outra (não sei para quê, mas tão baratinha... ).



pois so se for assim no manual devia la trazer esse procedimento para quando queremos ver a humidade exterior no fundao ainda havia imensas la nao existem muitos meteoloucos  na covilha numa manha foram todas  elas deviam trazer um panfleto no interior alusivo ao meteopt.com


----------



## Kraliv (12 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> ...
> ...
> 
> Eu hoje não pude ir ver, se tivesse ido ainda acabava por comprar outra (não sei para quê, mas tão baratinha... ).
> ...






 

Assim não vale...depois quando eu puder dar aí um salto já tu andas a revender


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Spiritmind queria apenas te dar os parabéns! *SEIS* camaras é obra!!


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Spiritmind queria apenas te dar os parabéns! *SEIS* camaras é obra!!



 as outras sao po duche e afins  mas sao privadas  por acaso escolhi aleatoriamente o local onde queria inserir as webs, so tenho mesmo duas  
por enquanto


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Fev 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



spiritmind disse:


> as outras sao po duche e afins  mas sao privadas  por acaso escolhi aleatoriamente o local onde queria inserir as webs, so tenho mesmo duas
> por enquanto



Vá mostra lá ai as da estrada para a torre e a que tens nas pistas vodafone   .

Aproveito para acrescentar que ao que parece por cá ou não houve estações ou acabaram depressa, pois ao meio da manhã, disseram-me agora que não viram por lá nadinha!  (É a parti de hoje ver Elvas em peso com sondas à janela tipo reenvidicação colectiva por um Inverno mais _branco_!)


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 11:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

opa eu queria uma estaçao do LIDL, isto e descriminação


----------



## dj_alex (13 Fev 2007 às 12:02)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



mocha disse:


> opa eu queria uma estaçao do LIDL, isto e descriminação



Para a zona de Lisboa não houve promoção...


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 12:08)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

é k eu ainda não tenho nenhuma


----------



## jPdF (13 Fev 2007 às 13:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Em coimbra existem dois lidls...
Um já não tinha no outro acabei com elas!!


----------



## mocha (13 Fev 2007 às 14:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

granda sortudo, tb quero uma  
não me vendes uma?


----------



## Kraliv (15 Fev 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Não sei se conhecem esta  
































 






Custa cerca de 23€...no _BricoMarché_
O sensor é o da foto com o suporte (e não o que se vê na embalagem)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boa noite a todos! Eu já encomendei á quase um mês uma estação meteorologica no site da la redoute e até agora não recebi nada para a ir levantar ao correio . Não vejo a hora de a ter.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Fev 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Eu já encomendei á quase um mês uma estação meteorologica no site da la redoute e até agora não recebi nada para a ir levantar ao correio . Não vejo a hora de a ter.




Vai chegar...vai chegar  

Tens inscrição feita no _sítio_ da La Redoute? é que se tiveres, tens acesso ao estado das encomendas feitas  

E aquando do envio eles dizem por Email que foi despachada a encomenta _tal_ 



Mas olha que o aviso  pode ter-se deslocado com o AA  


cumps Miguel


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Já agora encontrei outra estação no wunderground.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1

Louriga, Serra da estrela


----------



## Kraliv (19 Mar 2007 às 14:34)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Meninos...e meninas  

Preparem os €€ na próxima 2ªFeira dia 26







- Funções: 
  . .temperatura no interior e exterior, 
  . .humidade do ar no interior,  
  . .pressão atmosférica (tempo real, últimas 12h, tendência),  
  . .o “Weather Boy” veste-se de acordo como tempo actual,  (Uma Girl é que era  )
  . .relógio com calendário e despertador;

- Sensor sem fios para exterior (alcance 30 m); 
- Previsão do tempo com símbolos e «Weather Boy»; 
- Altura de ca. 18,5 cm; 


Mais info em: LIDL


Só está disponível nos seguintes distritos: Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Coimbra, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Beja, Évora, Faro, Portalegre, Setúbal e concelho de Coruche.




@Mocha, é desta??


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

bem vamos la a ver se é desta, ou se vou aproveitar o cheque desconto 30€ da revista La Redoute, para finalmente comprar a minha


----------



## Mago (19 Mar 2007 às 15:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Muito fixe.... e com preço muito apetecível.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

muito fixe  Malta de Bragança, espero que não esgotem o stock, deixem uma para mim


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Mar 2007 às 23:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Quem não comprar desta vez é porque não quer! Até coincide com o principio do mês!  

Mocha é a tua cara com um boneco que aposto que salta também quando escuta umas musicas!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Quem não comprar desta vez é porque não quer! Até coincide com o principio do mês!
> 
> Mocha é a tua cara com um boneco que aposto que salta também quando escuta umas musicas!



Não tem sensor de humidade para fora pois nao???

É para quando a promoção??


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 21:42)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Não tem sensor de humidade para fora pois nao???
> 
> É para quando a promoção??



2ª-feira dia 26


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mar 2007 às 09:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



dj_alex disse:


> Não tem sensor de humidade para fora pois nao???
> 
> *É para quando a promoção??*






 


Esforça-se uma pessoa, alentejana ainda por cima, para isto  



 



Vê o que eu escrevi mais acima:   


Meninos...e meninas  

Preparem os €€ na próxima *2ªFeira dia 26*
...
Mais info em: LIDL


----------



## dj_alex (23 Mar 2007 às 11:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Kraliv disse:


> Esforça-se uma pessoa, alentejana ainda por cima, para isto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não vi...eheheheh Sorry


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Alguém foi comprar??????










Vá lá...contem quantas já são lá em casa


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Mar 2007 às 12:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Kraliv disse:


> Alguém foi comprar??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehehehehe  

Não fui lá ver, pois não vou comprar nem tive tempo. Mas cá em casa são 2 (só uma está a funcionar a outra está na caixa ) e 2 termómetros desses de adaptar nos carros. Foram os meus primeiros instrumentos digitais de medição da temperatura!


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2007 às 13:11)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ainda me lembro quando o LIDL pôs á venda a sua primeira estação, ainda andava com um termómetro muito simples de máximas e mínimas. Fui lá por volta das 15h e já tinha esgotado  A ver quando é que o LIDL se anima a meter á venda uma estação mais completa


----------



## redragon (26 Mar 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Eu já lá fui!!!! Já me posso considerar oficialmente um meteolouco!!! Para quemn for daqui perto ainda lá havia umas 5....


----------



## redragon (26 Mar 2007 às 17:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Como calculo a pressão absoluta do ar na minha cidade? Elvas


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 22:13)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



redragon disse:


> Como calculo a pressão absoluta do ar na minha cidade? Elvas



A pressão absoluta não tens que calcular é a que te dá a estação. A pressão reduzida ao nível do mar é a que deves colocar na estação. Dado o baixo gradiente  horizontal da pressão atmosférica neste momento, podes assumir a pressão atmosférica de Évora, neste momento 1011hPa... Ou então esperas que apareça o nosso "compincha" kimcarvalho 

Já agora parabéns pela nova estação! Pelas fotografias parece de marca ou um clone da LaCrosse...


----------



## redragon (26 Mar 2007 às 22:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> A pressão absoluta não tens que calcular é a que te dá a estação. A pressão reduzida ao nível do mar é a que deves colocar na estação. Dado o baixo gradiente  horizontal da pressão atmosférica neste momento, podes assumir a pressão atmosférica de Évora, neste momento 1011hPa... Ou então esperas que apareça o nosso "compincha" kimcarvalho
> 
> Já agora parabéns pela nova estação! Pelas fotografias parece de marca ou um clone da LaCrosse...




Ok, obrigado pela explicação Minho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas Noites! E prontos já tenho 3 estações! Recomendo a minha nova, é mto boa... Tem indicadas varias previsoes (chuva, nublado e sol e ainda mais é a primeira que tenho que indica neve, geadas e até alarme de trovoadas e queda de neve!) Tem luz incorporada para ver no caso de falta de luz!
A marca é CHACON e comprei na MaxMat de Sintra! 
Preço: 17 Euros!

Acho k é de aproveitar!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,


Parabéns pelas novas estações  


Coloquem aí umas fotos das _meninas_...vá lá   assim o resto do pessoal vai tendo noção de como são as várias estações


----------



## mocha (27 Mar 2007 às 15:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Kraliv disse:


> Meninos...e meninas
> 
> Preparem os €€ na próxima 2ªFeira dia 26
> 
> ...



ponto fui ate alhos vedros buscar a minha, só sobrou uma    



kimcarvalho 
Quem não comprar desta vez é porque não quer! Até coincide com o principio do mês!  

Mocha é a tua cara com um boneco que aposto que salta também quando escuta umas musicas!  

o boneco nao dança, mas ta a sorrir o malandro


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,

Parabéns Mocha  finalmente uma estação  


é bem engraçadinha  









Mas olha que com uma Girl  





também ficava altamente


----------



## vivi (31 Mar 2007 às 15:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

aqui esta a minha estaçao de meteorologia
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-2.jpg
este foto e do receptor de meteorologia satelite escuto os satelites noaa 17,18 etc...
as outras sao da construçao do meu abrigo para o sensor exterior pois como vao ver nas fotos abaixo tenho um abrigo provisorio feito com as embalagens de carne dos hipermercados
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-13.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-12.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-11.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-3.jpg

aqui estao algumas fotos recebidas nos satelites noaa. ja tem algum tempo portanto escolhi as melhores claro:







com este programa da para ver a temperatura das nuvens.




com este programa da para saber as passagens dos satelites, o programa e gratis


cumprimentos














http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-4.jpg

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/vivipera/S-10.jpg


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 20:23)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ola vivi!

Que marca é a tua estação? Parece uma LaCrosse, não é?


----------



## vivi (31 Mar 2007 às 20:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ola boas noites 
a estaçao meteorologica veio de frança pedi via internet
numa loja chamada conrad
a estaçao e uma conrad ws 1600
http://www.conrad.fr/webapps/station_meteo_ws-36.html


cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 12:25)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



tozequio disse:


> Lembro-me que já houve um tópico idêntico, mas ter-se-à perdido com o blakout no forum.
> 
> Vamos recomeçar de novo
> 
> Aqui vai um grande plano (um bocado desfocado...) da minha central meteorológica do Lidl, num daqueles dias fresquinhos   (já estava com saudades de usar este smilie   )




xD É exactamente igual à minha! Também a comprei no Lidl. Apesar de ser simples, parece-me ser bastante fiável.

Já agora queria perguntar-te se ja comparaste os registos dessa estação com a ajuda de um termómetro auxiliar, de maneira a que se compare qual é o desfalque (diferença) entre a medição do termómetro e da estação meteorológica?

Tens a estação num local aberto, com boa visibilidade e onde chegue bastante vento, ou num local abrigado?

(Pergunto-te isto, porque influencia a medição da temperatura, e isso não é desejável, para além de que os registos tornam-se incorrectos!
Tive de ter muita imaginação para encontrar o sítio ideal para ela, e encontrar soluções, de forma a que os registos fossem o mais idênticos ao real possível.)


----------



## vivi (25 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

*estaçao meteorologica até 300€*

ola 
gostaria de saber a opiniao de qual estaçao meteorologica comprar 
até os 300€. pois ja ca tenho uma ws1600 mas gostaria de enviar os dados da minha zona via net.-
um abraço


----------



## vivi (25 Mai 2007 às 21:22)

*As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ola 
gostaria de saber a opiniao de qual estaçao meteorologica comprar 
até os 300€. pois ja ca tenho uma ws1600 mas gostaria de enviar os dados da minha zona via net.-
um abraço


----------



## Minho (25 Mai 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: estaçao meteorologica até 300€*



vivi disse:


> ola
> gostaria de saber a opiniao de qual estaçao meteorologica comprar
> até os 300€. pois ja ca tenho uma ws1600 mas gostaria de enviar os dados da minha zona via net.-
> um abraço




Olá vivi. 
Tens um tópico relacionado com estações meteorológicas:
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192

Obrigado


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mai 2007 às 11:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



vivi disse:


> ola
> gostaria de saber a opiniao de qual estaçao meteorologica comprar
> *até os 300€. *pois ja ca tenho uma ws1600 mas gostaria de enviar os dados da minha zona via net.-
> um abraço





OREGON SCIENTIFIC WMR 928 NX .... * 329€ a 349€*






vê aqui

ou

aqui


Ultrapassa...ligeiramente


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

eu tenho uma estação meteorológica já um bocado velhinha com 5 anos comprei na D-mail, mas dado viver num apartamneto as temperaturas principalmente no verão mesmo tendo o sensor virado para norte, as temperaturas máximas são um bocado elevadas, mas de inverno dão resultados 100 % fiáveis, só uma vez é que deu um resultado muito diferente de uma mínima em Faro no IM deu 1,3º C e a minha  deu -4,7º C, foi a única vez k deu um resultado tão diferente , mas uma coisa que faz plenamente tem aviso de tempestade toca um alarme, no dia 28 de novembro mas no relatório do mês de novembro colocaram dia 29   tocou o alarme às 5 da manhã, mas o IM dava melhoria do estado do tempo, e qual foi o meu espanto quando cheguei a Faro e a cidade mais parecia um rio quando choveu em 10 minutos cerca de 29 mm, akilo era um autêntico dilúvio


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



algarvio1980 disse:


> eu tenho uma estação meteorológica já um bocado velhinha com 5 anos comprei na D-mail, mas dado viver num apartamneto as temperaturas principalmente no verão mesmo tendo o sensor virado para norte, as temperaturas máximas são um bocado elevadas, mas de inverno dão resultados 100 % fiáveis, só uma vez é que deu um resultado muito diferente de uma mínima em Faro no IM deu 1,3º C e a minha  deu -4,7º C, foi a única vez k deu um resultado tão diferente , mas uma coisa que faz plenamente tem aviso de tempestade toca um alarme, no dia 28 de novembro mas no relatório do mês de novembro colocaram dia 29   tocou o alarme às 5 da manhã, mas o IM dava melhoria do estado do tempo, e qual foi o meu espanto quando cheguei a Faro e a cidade mais parecia um rio quando choveu em 10 minutos cerca de 29 mm, akilo era um autêntico dilúvio



-4,7 ºC ? Isso deve ser mesmo para congelar! Será que a estação estava certa? Normalmente as estações erram para mais e nunca para menos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Seria realmente uma admiração visto que nesta região a mínima deste ano foi de *0,4 ºC*...se aí foi de *1,3 ºC *já foi óptimo...


----------



## Minho (27 Mai 2007 às 13:05)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> -4,7 ºC ? Isso deve ser mesmo para congelar! Será que a estação estava certa? Normalmente as estações erram para mais e nunca para menos...





algarvio1980 disse:


> eu tenho uma estação meteorológica já um bocado velhinha com 5 anos comprei na D-mail, mas dado viver num apartamneto as temperaturas principalmente no verão mesmo tendo o sensor virado para norte, as temperaturas máximas são um bocado elevadas, mas de inverno dão resultados 100 % fiáveis, só uma vez é que deu um resultado muito diferente de uma mínima em Faro no IM deu 1,3º C e a minha  deu -4,7º C, foi a única vez k deu um resultado tão diferente , mas uma coisa que faz plenamente tem aviso de tempestade toca um alarme, no dia 28 de novembro mas no relatório do mês de novembro colocaram dia 29   tocou o alarme às 5 da manhã, mas o IM dava melhoria do estado do tempo, e qual foi o meu espanto quando cheguei a Faro e a cidade mais parecia um rio quando choveu em 10 minutos cerca de 29 mm, akilo era um autêntico dilúvio



Realmente -4.7ºC no Algarve é obra  Em que dia foi isso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

foi no dia 27 de Janeiro de 2005, eu quando vi essa mínima fikei , porque é uma mínima muito baixa, mas foi a única mínima que fez uma diferença de cerca de 6ªc a menos que a estação em Faro do IM, só se Olhão é mais frio que Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mai 2007 às 19:45)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

no dia 28 de Janeiro de 2005 assim é que está correcto


----------



## Maeglin (14 Jun 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas a todos , sou novo por aqui  

A minha reles estação é esta :

Ps: Telemovel pic  






O sensor exterior diz que está 25ºc .... e não está ao sol


----------



## Fil (14 Jun 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas Maeglin e bemvindo!

A estação á primeira vista parece-me boa, dá todos os dados básicos (temperatura, humidade e pressão). Agora se bem entendi, estás a dizer que a estação indica uma temperatura superior á que está nesse momento? Isso pode ser devido a várias causas, a principal é a exposição ao sol, mas olha que a exposição indirecta também afecta a leitura da temperatura para cima!


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 23:52)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Bem-vindo Maeglin!

Tens uma LaCrosse  

Tal como disse o Fil podem ser vários motivos para os sensores darem leituras erradas das temperaturas. Um factor que também conta muito, principalmente nas mínimas, é se tens o termómetro abrigado numa varanda. Asseguro-te, por experiência própria, que a mínima é normalmente superior em 2ºC em relação a um termómetro que não esteja abrigado ou perto de paredes!


----------



## Mago (15 Jun 2007 às 01:18)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo Maeglin!
> 
> Tens uma LaCrosse
> 
> Tal como disse o Fil podem ser vários motivos para os sensores darem leituras erradas das temperaturas. Um factor que também conta muito, principalmente nas mínimas, é se tens o termómetro abrigado numa varanda. Asseguro-te, por experiência própria, que a mínima é normalmente superior em 2ºC em relação a um termómetro que não esteja abrigado ou perto de paredes!



Sim principalmente no Verao com muitas horas solares em que as paredes absorvem calor durante o dia e à noite libertam... No Inverno nao parece fazer tanta diferença. Mas se nao houver outra hipotese sem ser a parede mais importante é estar a sombra e ser um local bastante ventilado.


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2007 às 09:55)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Maeglin disse:


> Boas a todos , sou novo por aqui
> 
> A minha reles estação é esta :
> 
> ...




o Barreiro bem representado


----------



## Rogério Martins (27 Jun 2007 às 11:22)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

LOl...por acaso voces nao estao interessados em me oferecer uma?   Já que tou quase a fazer anos valia apena....e na brinca!!! Inda vao me achar que sou um xulo dos diabos...Tambem ando a procura duma mas até agora tenho estado a juntar "cheta" 

Gostei das vossas e despertou-me algum interesse


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2007 às 14:02)

*A minha estação meteorológica*

Este é o local onde está instalada a minha estação meteorológica.
Pendurada nas traseiras da minha casa e perto da parede (não encontro sítio melhor), mas entretanto já mudei para a varanda.
Como se pode ver, estou rodeado de outros prédios algumas dezenas de metros à frente.
Pelo facto de estar perto da parede, das janelas da minha marquise e rodeado de prédios (que também comprometem a circulação do ar e anulam, de certo modo, o vento) vejo-me obrigado a fazer débitos contínuos na temperatura registada, senão registaria valores ridículos, cerca de *2 ºC* acima do real.
Desta forma, comparo constantemente com um termómetro de mercúrio colocado na varanda e reparo que têm de ser retirados *2 ºC* àquilo que o termómetro regista. É, portanto, este valor que eu debito ao que me mostra a estação.
Até agora foi a forma mais fiável de registar a temperatura, pois moro num prédio e não tenho grandes condições para instalar adequadamente uma estação meteorológica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2007 às 20:10)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

boas, dado ter uma estação meteorológica.e viver num apartamento não ter espaço para colocar o anenómetro, mas estava interessado em comprar um pluviómetro e encontrei este da La Crosse www.lacrossetechnology.fr/en/WS9004.html será boa escolha e dará resultados fiáveis, gostaria da vossa opinião ou existe outros pluviómetros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2007 às 00:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Minho disse:


> Bem-vindo Maeglin!
> 
> Tens uma LaCrosse
> 
> Tal como disse o Fil podem ser vários motivos para os sensores darem leituras erradas das temperaturas. Um factor que também conta muito, principalmente nas mínimas, é se tens o termómetro abrigado numa varanda. Asseguro-te, por experiência própria, que a mínima é normalmente superior em 2ºC em relação a um termómetro que não esteja abrigado ou perto de paredes!



*2 ºC* ! Tal como me acontece a mim, que tenho a estação numa varanda.
Debito sempre esse valor ao que me diz a estação para que não haja erros na divulgação da temperatura.
Já provei isso com um termómetro de mercúrio ao longo de centenas de experiências !


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Previsões e Alertas - Agosto 2007*



Vince disse:


> Explica lá ao pessoal o que é isso do WXSIM. Pelo que pude perceber é um software que compraste que trata os dados da tua estação e outros, e faz uma previsão local. Certo ?  Então depois dá conta os progressos disso.



Mais info sobre o WXSIM em www.wxsim.com

De uma forma geral, o WXSIM recolhe dados da minha estação, do GFS, METARs, RAOB, SYNOPS e Boias no oceano tudo num raio de 1200km.

"Mistura" tudo, estuda convecções e dá uma previsão que pelo menos para 24 Horas costuma ser muito precisa.

Tudo funciona de forma automática mas durante a execução da previsão nos dias, horas que quisermos pode-se fazer de forma manual.

Além disto tudo temos que definir o clima do nosso local. Maritimo, continental, altitude, ventos dominantes, etc...

Com o passar do tempo vou acertando todas estas definições de forma a conseguir uma previsão o mais precisa possível.

Em Portugal a estação de Abrantes também utiliza esta software.

Quem quiser pode adquirir o software, não é necessário ter um site nem uma estação. Os dados locais podem ser introduzidos manualmente.

Mais alguma dúvida, apita.


----------



## GranNevada (12 Ago 2007 às 01:37)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

O termómetro deveria estar a 1,5 m. do solo e o anemómetro a 10 m. .


----------



## casoliveira (19 Ago 2007 às 23:47)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Ora viva lá. Acabadinho de chegar!

Depois de feita a apresentação, conforme prometido, permitam-me que faça a primeira questão. Conforme referi na minha apresentação, http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=40622&postcount=599 ,estou a começar na área. Ainda não conheço bem os cantos à casa mas vou arriscar nesta secção uma questão (ou bateria delas). Procuro uma estação para instalar na minha casa, descobri, após pesquisa na casa, este sitio http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/ com propostas interessantes. Os amigos sugerem-me alguma em especial? Estava a pensar no modelo WS2300.
O site é de confiança? Já alguém lá comprou?
Entretanto descobri o modelo WS 1600, no mesmo site, a cerca de 130 Euros, parece muito equivalente, será boa hipótese.
Sei que é muita pergunta seguida, desculpem, o bichinho começa a roer, sei que sabem o que isso é!!!! Estou a acabar de construir uma casa e vinha a calhar já ficar "a bicha" instalada.
Abraço,
Carlos Alberto


----------



## Kraliv (20 Ago 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Boas,


A WS1600 é bastante completa na recolha de dados... tem o inconveniente de não permitir ligação ao computador.


Podes ver algumas imagens da WS1600 aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192&page=20


----------



## casoliveira (20 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Obrigado Kraliv!!

A WS 1600 já está de fora. A ligação ao PC é importante. Pretendo colocar os dados online, para utilizar com os alunos na minha escola.

Ando a ver as ws 2300 e por aí.

Abraço.


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2007 às 23:48)

Boa 

Parabéns pela nova estação! 

Em tempos já andei de olho nesse modelo também, mas neste momento tenho outras prioridades.

Que tenhas sucesso na configuração da estação e não te esqueças de a disponibilizar no 
Wunderground


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 12:58)

casoliveira disse:


> A estação já chegou.



Parabens. Mais uma estação em Portugal


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2007 às 19:32)

A minha estação anterior era muito parecida a essa, era uma WS2310. Só a troquei pela minha estação actual devido aos fios, visto que tinha forçosamente que colocar o anemómetro no telhado. Mas se para ti dá, fizeste uma muito boa escolha!

Coloca os dados no wunderground e no meteoclimatic também.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Set 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*

Especialistas na matéria, que dizem desta estação? Estive com uma no Media Markt e gostei...que dizem?
E que dizem do preço?
www.pixmania-pro.com


----------



## HotSpot (18 Set 2007 às 19:48)

Brigantia:

Acho que fazias melhor negocio comprando a minha 

Entretanto chegou hoje a Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus. Ainda não a tirei da caixa, talvez daqui a uma semanita. Vou fazer uma reportagem fotográfica da instalação e depois coloco aqui as fotos.

Quando substituir a Oregon aviso...


----------



## Kraliv (19 Set 2007 às 12:30)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*



Brigantia disse:


> Especialistas na matéria, que dizem desta estação? Estive com uma no Media Markt e gostei...que dizem?
> *E que dizem do preço?*
> www.pixmania-pro.com





Pessoalmente não gosto.

Em relação ao preço é... cara   159€ + IVA 


Com esse dinheiro podes fazer como o *casoliveira* e mandar vir uma igual á dele, de França (de resto é donde esta Oregon deve vir  )



Mais, por esse dinheiro... vendo-te a minha WS1600 completa e vou de seguida negociar com o HotSpot


----------



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*



Kraliv disse:


> Com esse dinheiro podes fazer como o *casoliveira* e mandar vir uma igual á dele, de França (de resto é donde esta Oregon deve vir  )




É uma possibilidade. Vou analisar melhor e depois decido...


----------



## casoliveira (19 Set 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*



Brigantia disse:


> Especialistas na matéria, que dizem desta estação? Estive com uma no Media Markt e gostei...




Olá Brigantia! Sou suspeito e de especialista tenho pouco ...hi hi hi  mas partilho das opiniões anteriores. O preço pode nem ser caro para a estação que é, pois não a conheço. No entanto,  as opções de França parecem ser mais vantajosas no preço. A minha estação, em particular, veio com dois anemómetros  o que dá jeito se 1 avariar. Também havia outras possibilidades mas acabei por optar por uma solução de compromisso. A minha, colocada em casa, ficou por 173 aérios. O processo correu suave.....

Boas compras e que optes pelo melhor,
Abraço
Carlos Alberto


----------



## Brigantia (19 Set 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Material de meteorologia*



casoliveira disse:


> Olá Brigantia! Sou suspeito e de especialista tenho pouco ...hi hi hi  mas partilho das opiniões anteriores. O preço pode nem ser caro para a estação que é, pois não a conheço. No entanto,  as opções de França parecem ser mais vantajosas no preço. A minha estação, em particular, veio com dois anemómetros  o que dá jeito se 1 avariar. Também havia outras possibilidades mas acabei por optar por uma solução de compromisso. A minha, colocada em casa, ficou por 173 aérios. O processo correu suave.....
> 
> Boas compras e que optes pelo melhor,
> Abraço
> Carlos Alberto



Estou a analisar a melhor solução...
Obrigado pelas informações


----------



## betty (25 Set 2007 às 17:45)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*

boas

para q serve esta estacao metereologica???e como funciona??
n têm essa informaçao...


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Planos construção Radiation Shield (faça voçê mesmo)*



betty disse:


> boas
> para q serve esta estacao metereologica???e como funciona??
> n têm essa informaçao...



Olá Betty,

Uma estação meteorológica é um equipamento com diversos instrumentos/sensores para medir o estado da atmosfera. Qualquer pessoa pode ter uma, desde as mais simples e baratas às mais profissionais. As motivações/objectivos são os mais variados, desde a simples previsão do tempo até à recolha de dados para definir o clima de um determinado local. Servem assim para medir e registar dados como a temperatura, pressão atmosférica, humidade, precipitação, intensidade e direcção do vento, etc. Esses dados permitem caracterizar o estado da atmosfera, ou seja, o tempo. 

Este tópico não é sobre como construir uma estação, mas de como construir (em vez de comprar) um _radiation shield_, um "escudo" protector contra os raios directos do sol (radiação solar) para medir as temperaturas com maior exactidão.

Para obteres mais informações sobre estações meteorológicas tens um outro tópico mais adequado: A tua Estação Meteorológica


----------



## betty (26 Set 2007 às 12:32)

ola...

obrigado pela explicaçao...



gostaria de saber se existe algum modo de construir uma mini estaçao meteorologica para um trabalho que estou a realizar (a baixo custo!!) ... lol


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 18:53)

betty disse:


> gostaria de saber se existe algum modo de construir uma mini estaçao meteorologica para um trabalho que estou a realizar (a baixo custo!!) ...



Mas qual é o objectivo ? Se for para construir uma coisa minimamente fiável, não vale mesmo a pena, hoje em dia há estações baratas e dificilmente construir uma ficaria mais barato do que estes kit's completos.

Se for para fins educativos por exemplo, para uma aula, trabalho escolar, clubes de ciência ou assim, isso já é outra conversa. 
Mas são sempre coisas rudimentares, apenas para fins pedagógicos, ou se são mais a sério, vão dar bastante trabalho conforme a complexidade.

Siga alguns destes link's:

*Meteorologia Artesanal *(PDF de 16 páginas)
http://viladoconde.cienciaviva.pt/clube/premios/meteorologia_artesanal.pdf

*Construir uma Estação Meteorológica *
http://www.phpbbplanet.com/forum/vi...b2846507ef3a2f8c989fa23b0395b1&mforum=fagulha

*O Aprendiz de meteorologista*
http://educom2.sce.fct.unl.pt/proj/recta/geografia/

*Construção de uma Estação Meteorológica*
http://www.portic.ese.ipp.pt/quartano/chuva/6.htm

*Construir uma Estação Meteorológica*
http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=5800&iCanal=1&iSubCanal=11096&iLingua=1

*Pesquisa Google (retorna vários sites do género em inglês)*
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Make+Your+Own+Weather+Station&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## betty (9 Out 2007 às 16:37)

obrigadão


----------



## GFVB (16 Out 2007 às 14:25)

Olá a todos. Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica baratinha (porque as finanças andam muito apertadas), e queria a Vossa opinião! Como é a minha primeira estação meteorológica e as despesas são mais que muitas quero uma coisa acessível e fiável (dentro do que se pode pedir por um preço muuito acessível)!

Gostava então da vossa ajuda e também que me indicassem alguns locais onde pudesse adquirir uma.

Obrigado 

Um abraço a todos.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Out 2007 às 14:39)

GFVB disse:


> Olá a todos. Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica baratinha (porque as finanças andam muito apertadas), e queria a Vossa opinião! Como é a minha primeira estação meteorológica e as despesas são mais que muitas quero uma coisa acessível e fiável (dentro do que se pode pedir por um preço muuito acessível)!
> 
> Gostava então da vossa ajuda e também que me indicassem alguns locais onde pudesse adquirir uma.
> 
> ...



Tenho a minha a venda, se quiseres dar uma vista de olhos 

Link


----------



## GFVB (16 Out 2007 às 16:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Tenho a minha a venda, se quiseres dar uma vista de olhos
> 
> Link



Obrigado lsalvador , mas para mim é muito dinheiro neste momento


----------



## Brigantia (16 Out 2007 às 18:09)

GFVB disse:


> Olá a todos. Estou a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica baratinha (porque as finanças andam muito apertadas), e queria a Vossa opinião! Como é a minha primeira estação meteorológica e as despesas são mais que muitas quero uma coisa acessível e fiável (dentro do que se pode pedir por um preço muuito acessível)!
> 
> Gostava então da vossa ajuda e também que me indicassem alguns locais onde pudesse adquirir uma.
> 
> ...



Boas, eu à algum tempo abri um tópico sobre lojas de meteo, pois, também pretendo comprar uma nova estação 

Aqui fica o link: http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/lojas-comercio-na-area-da-meteorologia-1341.html

O resto do pessoal que também dê o seu contributo, nós agradecemos

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2007 às 19:30)

Já sei, vou abrir uma loja com estações meteorológicas, é capaz de resultar, pago os portes e desconto de 10% para membros há menos de 1 ano e desconto de 20% para membros há mais de um ano quem não é membro pagam o desconto dos membros e os portes  Bom negócio, não acham  para identificação era preciso a apresentar o cartão do forum senão nada feito.

Quem tem o cartão premierplus da BP no novo catálogo também traz uma estação meteorológica da Oregon será que é boa??? o que acham???

http://www.bpp.com.pt/bp_premier_plus/Brindes.asp?IDCategoria=15


----------



## GFVB (16 Out 2007 às 19:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, eu à algum tempo abri um tópico sobre lojas de meteo, pois, também pretendo comprar uma nova estação
> 
> Aqui fica o link: http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/lojas-comercio-na-area-da-meteorologia-1341.html
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela dica Brigantia! Vou ver os sites!!! Qualquer outra ajuda é muito bem vinda e desde já agradeço!!!

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Out 2007 às 20:13)

A ignorância apodera-se da BP.


----------



## Manhano (28 Out 2007 às 16:48)

*wmr918*

Tenho uma estação wmr918, tenho a pressão atmosférica des regulada, estou a 100m de altitude, a estaçãoi dá-me sempre 6 a menos que o Aeropoto de Lisboa por exemplo  estou ne Freiria-Torres Vedras, não sei se é posssivel afinar a estação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Out 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: wmr918*



Manhano disse:


> Tenho uma estação wmr918, tenho a pressão atmosférica des regulada, estou a 100m de altitude, a estaçãoi dá-me sempre 6 a menos que o Aeropoto de Lisboa por exemplo  estou ne Freiria-Torres Vedras, não sei se é posssivel afinar a estação.



Olá !
Então és tu que tens a estação de Freiria no Wunderground ?


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 18:15)

*Re: wmr918*



Manhano disse:


> Tenho uma estação wmr918, tenho a pressão atmosférica des regulada, estou a 100m de altitude, a estaçãoi dá-me sempre 6 a menos que o Aeropoto de Lisboa por exemplo  estou ne Freiria-Torres Vedras, não sei se é posssivel afinar a estação.



Olá Manhano!

Presumo que querias dizer que tens uma Oregon 968, certo?

A pressão provavelmente está a dar-te os valores absolutos, ou seja, a pressão no local onde tu estás. 
O que tu queres é colocar uma pressão normalizada ao nível do mar. 
Para isso tens de ser tu a calibrar a estação.

Como?

Seguindo o Manual da Oregon 968...

- Primeiro consultar o site do IM, na página de observações, pressão atmosférica do local mais perto de onde estás neste caso Lisboa: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...onal.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=7&tipoObs=pres

- Anotar o valor da pressão atmosférica


*Na consola da Estação...* 






- Carregas na zona *A* até te aparecer o símbolo "Sea Level"

- Mantém pressionado durante 2 seg o botão "SET" na Zona: *L*

- Com as setas para cima e para baixo, zonas *O e P* ajustas para cima e para baixo os valores da pressão conforme o valor que registas-te no site do IM, no final carregar novamente em "SET" na Zona: *L* para confirmar

- Por fim terás de ajustar no programa que usas no teu PC para fazer as leituras da estação que deverá usar os valores da pressão ao nível do mar.




.


----------



## Manhano (30 Out 2007 às 01:24)

*wmr968*

Obrigado Minho

Já está certa


----------



## Manhano (30 Out 2007 às 01:28)

*Re: wmr918*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá !
> Então és tu que tens a estação de Freiria no Wunderground ?



É verdade, no Wunderground foi posto como OTA, não sei com, estou a + de 50km.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: wmr918*



Manhano disse:


> É verdade, no Wunderground foi posto como OTA, não sei com, estou a + de 50km.



Aparece na lista das estações de Lisboa...
Quem pesquisa por Lisboa, encontra a tua estação, mas como Ota também está na lista e pertence ao mesmo distrito que tu, Lisboa, acaba por também encontrar a tua estação.
O que importa é a designação que dás à tua estação, dizendo a localidade em que te encontras.


----------



## mvbueno (4 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Para nossa pesquisa na Universidade, utilizamos 2 estações modelo vantage pro da davis.

Para nós é o essencial.


----------



## covenant (6 Nov 2007 às 00:40)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*

Boa noite a todos,
Vou acordar bem cedo na Quarta Feira para ir ao Plus tentar comprar uma dessas Oregon para mim. Será a minha primeira estação. Conto fazer registos diários da zona do Castêlo da Maia, bem pertinho da cidade da Maia.
Contudo, resido num 3º andar dum prédio de 6 e tenho uma varanda onde tenciono colocar o sensor externo a 6 metros (passando por 2 paredes) do local onde a estação irá ficar. Como devo colocar o sensor? Posso isolar as partes por onde possa entrar agua e deixa-lo do lado de fora da varanda? Como é que voces colocaram os vossos?
Uma ultima questao. Alguem sabe qual é o modelo da estação (para procurar já documentação)
Um abraço e obrigado


----------



## Kraliv (6 Nov 2007 às 01:44)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



covenant disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Vou acordar bem cedo na Quarta Feira para ir ao Plus tentar comprar uma dessas Oregon para mim. Será a minha primeira estação. Conto fazer registos diários da zona do Castêlo da Maia, bem pertinho da cidade da Maia.
> Contudo, resido num 3º andar dum prédio de 6 e tenho uma varanda onde tenciono colocar o sensor externo a 6 metros (passando por 2 paredes) do local onde a estação irá ficar. *Como devo colocar o sensor?* Posso isolar as partes por onde possa entrar agua e deixa-lo do lado de fora da varanda? *Como é que voces colocaram os vossos?*Uma ultima questao. Alguem sabe qual é o modelo da estação (para procurar já documentação)
> Um abraço e obrigado




Olha...o meu sensor está dentro desta "coisa" feita por mim 







Podes ver mais em: Construção-radiation-shield-faça-você-mesmo


----------



## mvbueno (6 Nov 2007 às 10:13)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



Kraliv disse:


> Olha...o meu sensor está dentro desta "coisa" feita por mim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me desculpe, mas esse link tem que entrar no "reply" mesmo? 
Ou é outro tópico?

Me interessei em aprender como montar um "radiation shield"


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2007 às 10:46)

*Re: Onde comprar uma estação meteorológica?*



mvbueno disse:


> Me desculpe, mas esse link tem que entrar no "reply" mesmo?
> Ou é outro tópico?
> 
> Me interessei em aprender como montar um "radiation shield"



Link corrigido:
http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/planos-construcao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


----------



## covenant (7 Nov 2007 às 12:47)

Cheguei mesmo agora do supermercado Plus, com a minha estação Oregon Scientific modelo BAR310HG.
Medi com a ajuda do GPS a altura em que o equipamento vai ficar mas ainda não coloquei o sensor exterior. Vou deixar alguma notas em relação a este equipamento:
O sensor de temperatura é o modelo THN132N, emite na banda dos 433Mhz e pode se configurado para 1 de 3 canais.
Já agora, alguém sabe qual é o sensor externo que capta também registo de Humidade compativel com esta estação?
O receptor pode também monitorizar a temperatura de 3 sensores de temperatura e humidade (vendido separadamente).
Recebe (caso esteja disponivel) o sinal de relógio DCF-77 gerado a partir de Frankfurt (não consegui recepção).
Variação de temperatura da unidade principal -5ºC a 50ºC
Variação de temperatura do sensor -30ºC a 60ºC
Variação de humidade 25% a 95%

Comprei no Plus na zona industrial da Maia. Haviam lá ainda bastantes.
Um abraço


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2007 às 13:15)

Obrigado pelos detalhes Covenant. 
Parece uma excelente opção de entrada de gama para começar.

Se calhar ao fim da tarde ainda passo num Plus e compro umas 2 para oferecer no Natal ... a ver se pego o vicio a uns amigos   Se puderem façam o mesmo ... 

A lista das lojas do Plus em Portugal:

Norte
Centro
Sul


----------



## lsalvador (7 Nov 2007 às 15:35)

covenant disse:


> Cheguei mesmo agora do supermercado Plus, com a minha estação Oregon Scientific modelo BAR310HG.
> Medi com a ajuda do GPS a altura em que o equipamento vai ficar mas ainda não coloquei o sensor exterior. Vou deixar alguma notas em relação a este equipamento:
> O sensor de temperatura é o modelo THN132N, emite na banda dos 433Mhz e pode se configurado para 1 de 3 canais.
> Já agora, alguém sabe qual é o sensor externo que capta também registo de Humidade compativel com esta estação?
> ...



A estação deve realmente ser uma boa compra, pois no ebay encontra-se a 45€.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 17:27)

Boas,



Parece _simpática_


----------



## Kraliv (7 Nov 2007 às 17:54)

covenant disse:


> Cheguei mesmo agora do supermercado Plus, com a minha estação Oregon Scientific modelo BAR310HG.
> Medi com a ajuda do GPS a altura em que o equipamento vai ficar mas ainda não coloquei o sensor exterior. Vou deixar alguma notas em relação a este equipamento:
> O sensor de temperatura é o modelo THN132N, emite na banda dos 433Mhz e pode se configurado para 1 de 3 canais.
> Já agora, alguém sabe qual é o sensor externo que capta também registo de Humidade compativel com esta estação?O receptor pode também monitorizar a temperatura de 3 sensores de temperatura e humidade (vendido separadamente).
> ...






Talvez o: THGR228N











...e deve custar mais do que a estação


----------



## lsalvador (7 Nov 2007 às 22:13)

Hoje passei aqui no Plus da minha zona e trouxe 2 estações. 
Já so la ficaram 2, a prateleira já estava vazia. Pesquisei na Net e encontrei no Ebay a 45€, nas lojas normais encontrei tambem a 60€, por isso a 19,90€ excelente negócio.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Nov 2007 às 23:48)

Boas,



O LIDL vai vender* uma estação a ... 17.99€ 


Estejam atentos... sempre é mais uma para a colecção 






*Creio que é a partir do dia 19


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2007 às 00:45)

Acho que vai ser desta que vou comprar uma estação meteorológica


----------



## mocha (12 Nov 2007 às 10:41)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




parece ser bem nice, pena k nesta altura a coisa não ta famosa, senão ficava com 2


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Aqui fica a imagem da estação que vai estar à venda a partir de 19 de Novembro por 17,99€ no Lidl.


----------



## covenant (13 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

Alguém consegue desvendar Marca / Modelo?
Será que o sensor exterior tem Higrómetro? 
Gosto do facto de apresentar no mesmo quadro tanto a temperatura interior como a exterior, mas não creio que possa levar 3 sensores externos (a do Plus pode).
Aqueles graficos de barraras parecem interessantes. Alguém sabe o que registam?
Um abraço e uma boa noite


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

covenant disse:


> Alguém consegue desvendar Marca / Modelo?
> Será que o sensor exterior tem Higrómetro?
> Gosto do facto de apresentar no mesmo quadro tanto a temperatura interior como a exterior, mas não creio que possa levar 3 sensores externos (a do Plus pode).
> Aqueles graficos de barraras parecem interessantes. Alguém sabe o que registam?
> Um abraço e uma boa noite



Viva!

A marca/modelo deve ser desses "linha branca". É o mais normal. Não é nada costume é venderem estações de marca como o Plus fez... Viva o Plus!! 

Normalmente neste tipo de estações de hipermercado 99% dos sensores exteriores não têm higrómetro. Portanto, e me princípio, o higrómetro deve pertencer à base da estação.

As barras servem para mostrar a tendência de pressão mas não indicam a pressão exacta.


----------



## Kraliv (13 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

Boas,



Também por estes valores não se pode exigir muito mais


----------



## nuno165 (14 Nov 2007 às 12:56)

boas.. no folheto da maxmat tem la uma estaçao metereologica a 19,95e marca chacon, sera boa esta estaçao em relaçao a da lidl  17e?


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 13:40)

nuno165 disse:


> boas.. no folheto da maxmat tem la uma estaçao metereologica a 19,95e marca chacon, sera boa esta estaçao em relaçao a da lidl  17e?



Olá, bem vindo ao forum Nuno.

Não conheco a marca, após umas pesquisas vi que era uma marca belga com fábrica na Bulgária. Aparentemente fabricam dispositivos para domótica, recepção satélite, etc,e vendem sobretudo a grandes superficies, ou seja, provavelmente é uma fábrica que vende linha branca com vários designações/marcas distintas.

Pelos vistos tem apenas 2 estações.
Dá uma olhadela nos folhetos das mesmas:

54230(WS2370 + WT260)
http://www.chacon.be/fr/documents/54230StationmeteosansfilFR.pdf

54235 (WS590L + WT260)
http://www.chacon.be/fr/documents/54235StationmeteorologiquesansfilFR.pdf


----------



## nuno165 (14 Nov 2007 às 14:39)

obrigado pela informaçao.  mas o sensor exterior e diferente que me deste no link. 

http://www.unigro.be/newsite_2/index.php?product=5264&h=60&s=14



este indica grau de humidade, no manual nao vi, mas no folheto  tem a seguinte descrisao: indicaçao de temp int e ext, temp min e max, grau de humidade, relogio despertador, sensor exterior IP44(pode estar a chuva). sensor sem fios. previsoes barometricas


----------



## Three Of Five (16 Nov 2007 às 14:21)

Verifico que a foto da estação BAR310HG apresenta 982 de pressão e o símbolo de céu limpo, o que é estranho dado que já vi 1024 com símbolo de céu pouco nublado. Será que existe mais alguma variável considerada para a selecção do símbolo da previsão,como a temperatura exterior ?


----------



## nuno165 (16 Nov 2007 às 18:37)

acabei de comprar a oregon bar 310 no plus. o que tu ves e um autoculante, eu ttenho agora 1002mb e ta pouco noblado. outra coisa o sensor externo nao capta a humidade, porque axo k o sensor nao tem exa funçao?!

e consegui a recepcao relogio frankfurt, ta uma hora adiantada.. e tem ajuste de altitude para as leituras barometricas sejam mais confiaveis..


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2007 às 23:23)

nuno165 disse:


> acabei de comprar a oregon bar 310 no plus. o que tu ves e um autoculante, eu ttenho agora 1002mb e ta pouco noblado. outra coisa o sensor externo nao capta a humidade, porque axo k o sensor nao tem exa funçao?!
> 
> e consegui a recepcao relogio frankfurt, ta uma hora adiantada.. e tem ajuste de altitude para as leituras barometricas sejam mais confiaveis..



Olá Nuno.

Penso que deves utilizar a função que falas de ajuste de altitude para corrigir a pressão atmosférica que a tua estação está a dar.

No site do IM neste momento em Lisboa aponta 1020hPa de pressão. Se conseguires por a estação a dar esse valor através desses ajustes ficas com os valores correctos da pressão ao nível do mar 








FONTE


----------



## nuno165 (17 Nov 2007 às 00:33)

ola..

ja ajustei para dar os 1020, mas n ta ao nivel do mar, ta a 150m de altitude, é altutude correta k estou..


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 00:41)

nuno165 disse:


> ola..
> 
> ja ajustei para dar os 1020, mas n ta ao nivel do mar, ta a 150m de altitude, é altutude correta k estou..



Boa 

Com nível do mar quis dizer que as pressões que o IM apresenta no site são pressões normalizadas ao nível do mar e não pressões reais para assim se poderem comparar umas com as outras independentemente da altitude a que se encontrem.


----------



## nuno165 (17 Nov 2007 às 11:42)

ja percebi


----------



## filipept (25 Nov 2007 às 10:47)

Boas, mais um modelo de estação metereológica para juntar á secção. Esta é uma estação metereológica de jardim, mede temperatura, pluviosidade, direcção do vento e "força" . Como tém um termómetro de mercurio posso comparar a temperatura com o da estação digital.


















PS: É bem barata no ebay


----------



## rufer (25 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Boas. Comprei uma estação que estava à venda no plus da oregon. O sensor exterior funciona e a estação encontra esse sensor. No entanto não consigo receber dados desse sensor. Será que alguém pode dar uma ajuda. A estação parece-me extremamente simples de funcionamento, no entanto não consigo por esse sensor a funcionar.


----------



## Ledo (25 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

FILIPEPT como medes a intensidade do vento nessa estação?

RUFER diz o modelo da estação...


----------



## filipept (26 Nov 2007 às 13:22)

Ledo disse:


> FILIPEPT como medes a intensidade do vento nessa estação?
> 
> RUFER diz o modelo da estação...



É a olho  , não dá para dar valores exactos, apenas ver se está fraco moderado forte ou muito forte (sem grandes precisões).


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2007 às 18:02)

Ola

Estou a pensar oferecer a minha estação LIDL como tal queria comprar outra nova, que tivesse as coisas elementares:

Que acham desta?






Hora
Fases Lunares

Temperatura interior ((-)9.9ºC - (+)59.9ºC), gravação de minimos/maximos com hora e data de 15 em 15 segundos,
Higrometria interior (1%-99%), gravação mínimos e máximos de 20 em 20 segundos

Indica Nível de Conforto (cara alegre e cara triste)
Barómetro (expresso por icônes)
Pressão Atmosférica (hPa/inHg), gráfico das últimas 24h, gravação de dados de 15 em 15 segundos

Temperatura exterior ((-)29.9ºC - (+)69.9ºC), gravação de minimos/maximos com data e hora, transmissão de dados em tempo real

Higrometria exterior (1% - 99%), gravação de mínimos e máximos, transmissão de dados em tempo real 
Transmissão de dados a868Mhz, alcanço de 100metros (campo livre),
Regulação do contraste do LCD
Écran iluminado
Inclui:
1 Transmissor exterior de Temperatura e de Higrometria (TX21 IT+)
Esta Estação WS9115 só pode receber informação de um transmissor
Dimensões da Estação:
Estação: ( L x P x H) = 116.4 x 31.2 x 219 mm 
Transmissor: ( L x P x H) = 121 x 60 x 73 mm

Alimentação:
3 pilhas x AA, IEC LR6 1,5 V para o receptor
2 pilhas x AA, IEC LR6 1,5 V para o transmissor
Peso: 720g

*O que acham dela ??*


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 19:21)

Mago disse:


> Ola
> 
> Estou a pensar oferecer a minha estação LIDL como tal queria comprar outra nova, que tivesse as coisas elementares:
> 
> ...



Parece uma boa estação, tem bom alcance, permite precisão de humidade até 99%.. transmissão em tempo real... algumas apenas de minuto a minuto...
pena é que só pode receber dados de apenas um transmissor... o que se pretenderes fazer um upgrade para incluir um pluviometro, ou anemometro.. só mesmo depois comprando outra.


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

filipept disse:


> Boas, mais um modelo de estação metereológica para juntar á secção. Esta é uma estação metereológica de jardim, mede temperatura, pluviosidade, direcção do vento e "força" . Como tém um termómetro de mercurio posso comparar a temperatura com o da estação digital.
> 
> PS: É bem barata no ebay



Penso que esse termometro deve indicar valores algo distorcidos por não estar protegido num abrigo... assim deve apanhar sol e ficar a descoberto durante a noite, terá umas mínimas bem baixas e máximas no inverno a fazer lembrar o verão...


----------



## nuno165 (27 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

rufer disse:


> Boas. Comprei uma estação que estava à venda no plus da oregon. O sensor exterior funciona e a estação encontra esse sensor. No entanto não consigo receber dados desse sensor. Será que alguém pode dar uma ajuda. A estação parece-me extremamente simples de funcionamento, no entanto não consigo por esse sensor a funcionar.



é facil, carregas na "seta" para cima para localizar o sensor, no sensor escolhes o canal, e esperas um bocadito. e ja ta!


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 00:04)

rufer disse:


> Boas. Comprei uma estação que estava à venda no plus da oregon. O sensor exterior funciona e a estação encontra esse sensor. No entanto não consigo receber dados desse sensor. Será que alguém pode dar uma ajuda. A estação parece-me extremamente simples de funcionamento, no entanto não consigo por esse sensor a funcionar.



Não percebi bem qual é o problema. Como é que sabes que a estação encontra o sensor? Se encontra o sensor não devia ter qualquer problema em mostrar a informação, só mesmo alguma anomalia no sensor....


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 00:07)

Mago disse:


> Ola
> 
> Estou a pensar oferecer a minha estação LIDL como tal queria comprar outra nova, que tivesse as coisas elementares:
> 
> ...




É uma boa estação dentro das características que queres. Não é fácil encontrar estações mais simples que façam a mediação da humidade no exterior e dêem o valor da pressão atmosférica e não tendência da pressão atmosférica...  Além disso a função de máx/min associada a data/hora também é muito útil...


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 00:09)

filipept disse:


> Boas, mais um modelo de estação metereológica para juntar á secção. Esta é uma estação metereológica de jardim, mede temperatura, pluviosidade, direcção do vento e "força" . Como tém um termómetro de mercurio posso comparar a temperatura com o da estação digital.
> 
> PS: É bem barata no ebay



É engraçada. Nunca vi uma estação dessas tipo decorativa 

Mas mesmo assim acho que devias ir juntando uns trocos pois tens um terreno excelente para instalar uma Oregon ou uma Davis


----------



## rufer (27 Nov 2007 às 10:17)

Boas. A estação tem vários sinais. Um quando está em busca do sinal, outro quando encontra e outro quando recebe dados. Ele faz os dois primeiros, procura e encontra, mas o terceiro não. Depois de encontrar o sensor, já estive com ela um dia inteiro e não recebe qualquer dado.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2007 às 22:33)

lsalvador disse:


> Parabens pela estação, tambem comprei uma Oregon, mas a versão 968 é igual mas a versão dos States, mas o tempo de espera é que esta a ser longoooooooooooooooooo, pois comprei no Ebay no passado dia 14 de Outubro e neste momento, ainda esta retida na Alfandega em Lisboa
> 
> Vamos ver quando chega



Epá isso é muito tempo
Tenta reclamar, sempre é quase um mês e meio retida...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2007 às 09:39)

Rog disse:


> Epá isso é muito tempo
> Tenta reclamar, sempre é quase um mês e meio retida...



Sim, vou ter de reclamar, mas ela esta na alfandega desde o dia 31 de Outubro. Levou foi 15 dias a chegar a portugal, um maluco qq mandou a para a Holanda e depois teve de ser reenviada para Portugal.


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2007 às 12:41)

Por isso prefiro comprar a empresas Portuguesas mesmo pagando mais do que leiloes internacionais etc.
Tem-se suporte tecnico portugues para resolver problemas de envio, facturas e garantias.
A Minha lacrosse WS9115 ja vem a caminho comprada na (http://www.gem51.com/) conforme um link colocado pelo Mário Barros neste forum ( devias receber comissão)

Precisava era de um RadionShield pois vou colocar o sensor longe de sombra de casa.

Ninguem tem um que me venda???? ja tentei fazer um mas nao sou muito habilidoso em trabalhos manuais.


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2007 às 14:06)

Mago disse:


> Por isso prefiro comprar a empresas Portuguesas mesmo pagando mais do que leiloes internacionais etc.
> Tem-se suporte tecnico portugues para resolver problemas de envio, facturas e garantias.
> A Minha lacrosse WS9115 ja vem a caminho comprada na (http://www.gem51.com/) conforme um link colocado pelo Mário Barros neste forum ( devias receber comissão)
> 
> ...




Comprar cá é um balurdio, comprei por 190€ com transportes, que se lixe o tempo de espera.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2007 às 14:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Comprar cá é um balurdio, comprei por 190€ com transportes, que se lixe o tempo de espera.



Nem mais


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2007 às 14:30)

Mago disse:


> Por isso prefiro comprar a empresas Portuguesas mesmo pagando mais do que leiloes internacionais etc.
> Tem-se suporte tecnico portugues para resolver problemas de envio, facturas e garantias.
> A Minha lacrosse WS9115 ja vem a caminho comprada na (http://www.gem51.com/) conforme um link colocado pelo Mário Barros neste forum ( devias receber comissão)
> 
> ...



Desculpa mago mas 90€ não conseguias melhor...Há lacrosse com mais sensores por esse preço ou pouco mais e com ligação ao PC...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2007 às 14:36)

Desculpem la, mas esta loja tem as coisas um pouco caras.

http://www.gem51.com/verproduto.php?id=2541&fam1=6 por 263€ 

Qual o valor de transporte?

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2300noire25com.php?
a mesma estação por 115.99€ e com 12€ de transporte. 
Cerca de 3/4 dias para entrega.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 14:48)

Loja portuguesa
A Brightstar tem o mesmo modelo La Crosse 2300 por menos 33€ que a gem51.
Já é dinheiro 
Cumprimentos

http://www.bstar-science.com


----------



## lsalvador (28 Nov 2007 às 14:51)

Mesmo assim, ainda são mais 115€ que em França, da para 2 estações.


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2007 às 16:09)

jpmartins disse:


> Loja portuguesa
> A Brightstar tem o mesmo modelo La Crosse 2300 por menos 33€ que a gem51.
> Já é dinheiro
> Cumprimentos
> ...



No caso da minha ws9115 o gem51 custa menos 10 euros que na brighstar...

Preciso é de um RadionShieldddddd quem tem? quem tem?


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2007 às 16:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Desculpa mago mas 90€ não conseguias melhor...Há lacrosse com mais sensores por esse preço ou pouco mais e com ligação ao PC...



Por noventa euros, esta tem tudo , humidade relativa exterior, temperatura interior, em tempo real.
barometro em icones e em unidades, fases lunares, etc etc
Penso bastante completa, pois anemometros e pluviometros para já nao os posso colocar, talvez daqui a uns dois anos compre uma a sério.

Uma estação que esperava ter daqui a a uns anos era a Davis Vantage ...mas por agora vamos com calma.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 16:41)

Claro, em França é mto mais barato.
Falei na Brightstar, para quem gosta de comprar em empresas portuguesas, e no produto em questão (WS2300) era 33€ de diferença.
Relativamente aos 10€, o melhor é andar de olho alerta, porque já se sabe que com a guerra de preços, o resultado é esse. 
Venha mas é chuva

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 18:56)

Mago disse:


> Por isso prefiro comprar a empresas Portuguesas mesmo pagando mais do que leiloes internacionais etc.
> Tem-se suporte tecnico portugues para resolver problemas de envio, facturas e garantias.
> A Minha lacrosse WS9115 ja vem a caminho comprada na (http://www.gem51.com/) conforme um link colocado pelo Mário Barros neste forum ( devias receber comissão)
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão  convem ser lojas portuguesas caso haja problemas.

Eu cá encomendei esta 







Mas já lá vão 17 dias e ainda não chegou porque está fora de stock por isso prepara-te que vai-te acontecer quase de certeza o mesmo eles dizem que demora entre 15 a 30 dias produtos fora de stock a ser entregues.

O preço do transporte varia consoante os peso da encomenda para estções é entre os 4€ e 8€.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2007 às 15:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tens toda a razão  convem ser lojas portuguesas caso haja problemas.
> 
> Eu cá encomendei esta
> 
> ...



A minha estava em stock e chegou em 1 dia, já a tenho em casa, a partir de hoje passarei a guiar-me por ela e os dados apresentados já serão baseados nas suas leituras....


----------



## lsalvador (30 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

Mago disse:


> Por isso prefiro comprar a empresas Portuguesas mesmo pagando mais do que leiloes internacionais etc.
> Tem-se suporte tecnico portugues para resolver problemas de envio, facturas e garantias.
> A Minha lacrosse WS9115 ja vem a caminho comprada na (http://www.gem51.com/) conforme um link colocado pelo Mário Barros neste forum ( devias receber comissão)
> 
> ...



Finalmente a minha Oregon 968 chegou, no fim de semana já espero ter trabalho


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2007 às 10:47)

lSalvador bom dia,
Grande estação, parabéns. Já agora aproveito para perguntar a quem tem estações em que os sensores estão ligados por via rádio, se não notam problemas na transmissão de dados. Tenho a LaCrosse 3600, o pluviómetro e o anemómetro estão ligados por cabo ao barómetro, e daí a informação saí por via rádio para a base. A distância é mínima, tem só o tecto a separar, mas ando desconfiado que por vezes os dados se perdem pelo caminho. Tenho notado isso principalmente com o pluviómetro, já que se o dado se perde n conta, quanto aos outros estão sempre a ser enviados se não chega agora, chega o próximo.
Qual é a vossa experiência, relativamente a este factor. Claro que o ideal é estar por cabo, o problema é fazer passar o fio.
Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (30 Nov 2007 às 11:02)

Agora é o pior, arranjar um tempo para ir para o tenhado do predio onde moro e ir montar tudo. E rezar para que os sensores no telhado consigam enviar o sinal até minha casa, caso contrario vou ter de montar um pc no sotão.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Nov 2007 às 11:52)

Mas vive no último andar? se assim n for, n sei se vai conseguir. Tem de ter atenção, pq até pode estar chegar os dados, mas haver certas alturas falhas na comunicação e n registar tudo o que há para registar. Isto é o que penso estar a acontecer comigo, e a minha distância não passa dos 5 m, está é em pisos diferentes.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Nov 2007 às 12:03)

Eu sei disso, mas vou tentar que funcione. Eu moro num 2º Andar e a estação vai ficar ao nivel de um 4ºAndar, a ver vamos. Caso não se consiga, vou ter de a colocar no sotão e ai sim, é so passar as telhas.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Nov 2007 às 17:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Finalmente a minha Oregon 968 chegou, no fim de semana já espero ter trabalho





Pagaste alguma coisa de alfândega????

Qual o preço total da menina...com transporte, etc...etc..


----------



## lsalvador (30 Nov 2007 às 19:14)

Kraliv disse:


> Pagaste alguma coisa de alfândega????
> 
> Qual o preço total da menina...com transporte, etc...etc..



Ao todo com transportes, alfandega e afins, ficou em 240€


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 19:31)

*Estação Queluz - La Crosse WS-9119*

A minha La Crosse WS-9119 tambem chegou hoje


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

jpmartins disse:


> lSalvador bom dia,
> Grande estação, parabéns. Já agora aproveito para perguntar a quem tem estações em que os sensores estão ligados por via rádio, se não notam problemas na transmissão de dados. Tenho a LaCrosse 3600, o pluviómetro e o anemómetro estão ligados por cabo ao barómetro, e daí a informação saí por via rádio para a base. A distância é mínima, tem só o tecto a separar, mas ando desconfiado que por vezes os dados se perdem pelo caminho. Tenho notado isso principalmente com o pluviómetro, já que se o dado se perde n conta, quanto aos outros estão sempre a ser enviados se não chega agora, chega o próximo.
> Qual é a vossa experiência, relativamente a este factor. Claro que o ideal é estar por cabo, o problema é fazer passar o fio.
> Cumprimentos



Verifica como tens os cabos que interligam os sensores. Não convém que estejam enrolados ou presos muito justos porque provoca ruído na transmissão.


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

E parabéns a todos os novos felizardos...
É bom ver como este bichinho das estações meteorológicas começa a pegar em Portugal


----------



## lsalvador (1 Dez 2007 às 16:53)

Bem pessoal é com enorme prazer que anuncio que a Estação de Alhos-Vedros esta novamente online. Foi feito um Upgrade a estação, passou a ser uma WMR968. Os sensores foram todos montados no telhado do predio onde resido, tenho a sorte de todos serem da mesma altura, assim não vai influenciar a direcção do vento, a chuva.

Nos proximos dias os dados serão disponibilizados no meu site.

Para já entrei numa fase de testes que espero que seja curta, mas para ver os dados podem ir ao Wunderground que já esta a funcionar o rapidfire.


----------



## Mago (1 Dez 2007 às 18:04)

A Minha Lacrosse ws9115 tambem ja esta a bombar, hoje recoloquei o sensor numa zona mais estratega, sombra, ventilada a 3m do chão.


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2007 às 10:29)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Quanto custa??? Onde arranjas-te??? Queria uma dessas ou  mais barata pois a minha do Lidl ja deu o que tinha a dar


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2007 às 11:48)

Minho disse:


> Verifica como tens os cabos que interligam os sensores. Não convém que estejam enrolados ou presos muito justos porque provoca ruído na transmissão.



Realmente como o pluviómetro está mto perto do barómetro enrolei o fio e está debaixo de uma telha. Quanto á emissão dos dados por via rádio para a base já anulei, está agora por cabo. Deu uma trabalheira para passar o cabo pela instalação da casa. Fiz isso na sexta à noite, no sábado já contou 0.5 mm/m2, e hoje às 8:30 já tinha mais 0.5mm/m2. Penso que o problema podia estar na distância do transmissor da base. Mas vou seguir o conselho e vou desenrolar o fio.
Obrigado


----------



## DoubleM (6 Dez 2007 às 02:19)

Acabei de comprar a minha primeira Estação meteorológica e sendo um principiante, optei por comprar uma numa promoção do Aldi por 27.99€

A marca é Globaltronics (presumo linha branca) e o seu aspecto (da base) é o seguinte:

















(depois coloco fotos do emissor)

As caracteristicas principais são:

- Recepção Horas Rádio DCF 77
- Indicação de 12 ou 24 horas para duas zonas horárias
- Alarme hórario diario, segunda a sexta, segunda a sábado, sábado a domingo ou semanalmente
- Indicação de data e dia da semana
- Indicação de temperatura interior em C/F
- Indicação de temperatura exterior em C/F até 4 emissores diferentes (inclui 1)
- Indicação de humidade no interior/exterior
- Indicação minima/máxima da temperatura e humidade no interior/exterior
- Indicação do histórico do tempo
- Indicação do histórico da temperatura
- Indicação actual, anterior e tendencia da pressão atmosférica
- Alarme de temperatura interior/exterior
- Simbolos para a previsão meteorológica
- 12 indicações da fase da lua
- Indicação da hora do nascer e por-do-sol
- Indicação da duração da luz do dia
- Indicações de temperatura e humidade no ecra LCD do emissor
- Indicação do controlo das pilhas
- Ecrã LCD com cor azul

Num ligeiro contacto estou bastante satisfeito, parece-me uma relação preço/qualidade porreira. Apenas tenho pena de que só dê para funcionar com pilhas e que a luz do ecrã LCD só se mantenha acessa durante 7s de cada vez que se prime o botão respectivo

Estou é com um problema. De acordo com o manual, durante a configuração coloquei a zona 61, que corresponde à minha. Acontece que o horário do nascer e por-do-sol está uma hora atrasado. O por-do-sol por exemplo, indica-me neste momento 18h12, quando o correcto seriam 17h12. Acontece também que a hora acertada automáticamente pelo sinal rádio está uma hora adiantada. São neste momento 2h da manha e indica 3h. Não descubro qualquer tipo de ajuste horário, só mesmo a zona.. Alguém me poderia dar uma dica? 

Obrigado


----------



## Mago (6 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

DoubleM disse:


> Acabei de comprar a minha primeira Estação meteorológica e sendo um principiante, optei por comprar uma numa promoção do Aldi por 27.99€
> 
> A marca é Globaltronics (presumo linha branca) e o seu aspecto (da base) é o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Parabens pela tua estação parece muito simpatica

Relativamente à questão da hora que se adianta uma hora aquando pilotada pelo relogio atómico de Frankfurt eu na minha La Crosse estava com o mesmo problema. Como tal coloquei o fuso horário em -1 (utc-1) em vez do 0
E resultou !!!! ;-)


----------



## DoubleM (8 Dez 2007 às 01:54)

O "grande" problema que eu tenho é que não tenho definição de fuso horário. Apenas tenho uma setting para a zona. Zona essa que vem referida no manual. E essa mesma definição vai influenciar a hora corrente e as horas do nascer e por-do-sol. Ou seja, caso pudesse escolher uma zona diferente, para a hora ficar certa, as horas do nascer e por-do-sol iriam alterar também incorrectamente. Disse caso pudesse escolher, porque Portugal é a zona mais a Oeste das possiveis escolhas.. Estou a ver que me tenho de conformar com uma hora adiantada na hora corrente e em relação ao Sol


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2007 às 15:42)

Boas!

Neste Natal tive uma verdadeira surpresa, recebi uma estação meteorológica do LIDL! N sei a que ponto é fiavel, mas sempre e melhor que nada.

cumps.


----------



## TóMicas (26 Dez 2007 às 15:52)

squidward disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Neste Natal tive uma verdadeira surpresa, recebi uma estação meteorológica do LIDL! N sei a que ponto é fiavel, mas sempre e melhor que nada.
> 
> cumps.



Também comprei uma iguel para juntar à colecção. Uso a minha Oregon como referência e até agora não tem dado grandes desvios, é só ajustar a sensibilidade, na minha com 2 está ok.


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Dez 2007 às 21:38)

*Olá a todos:*

Deixo-vos em 1ª mão, imagens da minha Estação, trazida pelo Pai Natal.
Coloquei o sensor junto a um termómetro de mercúrio e a um higrómetro, que já tinha.
Está tudo colocado, numa janela de um quarto, voltado a Norte.

*Um abraço.*


----------



## iceworld (26 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

Boas! 
Estava aqui a montar a estação que o Pai Natal cá deixou ( Bluesky bws 689 ) e  surgiram dúvidas  Alguém pode ajudar
No livro de instruções diz que tem um sensor exterior sem visor LCD e outro com visor LCD. Vinham 2 mas ambos sem visor Será possível vir trocada?
No parágrafo de "resoluções de problema de perda de sinal" a última frase diz o seguinte: " ... de temperatura e humidade retomam assim que as interferências cessarem" Esta é a única referencia que fazem em relação há humidade em todo  o manual de instruções logo presumo que estas diferencias sirvam só para outros modelos que vêem todos com o mesmo manual 
Alguém me pode esclarecer ? Sobretudo em relação aos sensores
Obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*



iceworld disse:


> Boas!
> Estava aqui a montar a estação que o Pai Natal cá deixou ( Bluesky bws 689 ) e  surgiram dúvidas  Alguém pode ajudar
> No livro de instruções diz que tem um sensor exterior sem visor LCD e outro com visor LCD. Vinham 2 mas ambos sem visor Será possível vir trocada?
> No parágrafo de "resoluções de problema de perda de sinal" a última frase diz o seguinte: " ... de temperatura e humidade retomam assim que as interferências cessarem" Esta é a única referencia que fazem em relação há humidade em todo  o manual de instruções logo presumo que estas diferencias sirvam só para outros modelos que vêem todos com o mesmo manual
> ...



Estive a ver imagens da estação e nelas nenhum dos sensores tem visor LCD

http://www.boostore.com/Carrefour/P...339&CC={E3DAAF5F-7B07-432A-B316-9670AACC0A96}

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...89-Station-Meteo-Petits-appareils-divers.html

Quanto á temperatura e humidade: Em qualque estação meteorologica não se deve deixar o sensor completamente exposto quer á humidade quer á luz directa do sol, ou perto de paredes ou de locais que armazenam calor. Isto pode influenciar os resultados.
As baixas temperaturas tambem podem influenciar os resultados...(as pilhas alcalinas contem grandes quantidades de agua po r isso congelam facilmente... deves usar pilhas de litio)
Nao sei se te esclareci completamente, mas é o que sei...

Por aqui temp: 8,6ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Dez 2007 às 00:30)

Olá a todos,

Para efeitos de organização do forum, importa esclarecer os objectivos dos tópicos existentes que se referem às estações meteorológicas.

Assim temos para já dois tópicos:

1)  Compra de estação meteorológica: escolha, lojas, dúvidas 
2)  A tua Estação Meteorológica

O primeiro serve para discutirmos questões relacionadas com a compra de equipamento e/ou acessórios, dúvidas na escolha da estação, preços, lojas físicas ou virtuais, importação, etc,etc.

O segundo serve para fazerem uma breve apresentação da vossa compra, e esclarecerem dúvidas após a aquisição, montagem, calibração, software, ligação à Net, etc. 

No entanto, e como felizmente há cada vez mais estações, podem e devem criar um tópico novo só dedicado à vossa estação, com fotografias, características, localização, marca e modelo, e sobretudo, com as vossas impressões sobre a mesma, os pontos fortes, os pontos fracos, desabafos, alegrias ou frustrações. A vossa experiência e dificuldades com cada estação será certamente útil no futuro aos novos proprietários das mesmas.
Actualmente estes tópicos devem ser criados no forum de "Meteorologia" mas em breve será aqui criado um forum dedicado só a esta área.


----------



## RMSSF (27 Dez 2007 às 17:50)

Caríssimos "meteólogos" 

Adquiri recentemente esta estação no Lidl de Fafe por cerca de 30€.
Para o preço acho que é um mimo dadas as características e funcionalidades das quais destaco: leitura da pressão relativa calibrável e apresentação em unidades de hPa ou inHg (polegada de mercúrio - unidade inglesa), registo de max/min com data e hora respectivos para os valores de temperatura int/ext e humidade do ar, sensor externo de temperatura wireless 432MHz de bom alcance (indicação de 25m sem obstáculos).
A foto é da embalagem.

Agora a questão de caloiro:
Como calibrar o indicador da pressão sem a ajuda de outro barómetro calibrado?
Desejo mantê-lo calibrado para o valor médio do nível do mar, para a minha localização - Fafe - a cerca de 350m de altitude.
Podia ter calibrado pelos dados publicados no site do IM, mas até ao momento não vi ainda lá disponíveis valores para a estação mais próxima - Braga - pelo que neste momento calibrei-o fazendo a média com os valores de pressão e de localização geográfica das estações de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Porto.
Existirá porventura alguma fonte que forneça uma carta barométrica com uma resolução suficiente para calibrar um barómetro?

Abraços,

Rui


----------



## Vince (27 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

RMSSF disse:


> Agora a questão de caloiro:
> Como calibrar o indicador da pressão sem a ajuda de outro barómetro calibrado?
> Desejo mantê-lo calibrado para o valor médio do nível do mar, para a minha localização - Fafe - a cerca de 350m de altitude.
> Podia ter calibrado pelos dados publicados no site do IM, mas até ao momento não vi ainda lá disponíveis valores para a estação mais próxima - Braga - pelo que neste momento calibrei-o fazendo a média com os valores de pressão e de localização geográfica das estações de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Porto.
> Existirá porventura alguma fonte que forneça uma carta barométrica com uma resolução suficiente para calibrar um barómetro?



Olá, bem vindo ao forum.

Sobre a pressão, dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão

Mas resumidamente tens que fazer isso que dizes, orientares-te pela estação mais próxima do IM. O único problema é que o IM disponibiliza os dados com 2 horas de atraso, pelo que se quiseres ser muito rigoroso não consegues. 
Mas é sempre um valor aproximado, até porque a Lidl nem tem decimas na pressão penso eu. É uma questão depois nos próximos dias ires comparando a tua leitura às do IM para as mesmas horas e rectificares alguma coisa se necessário.
Também podes dar uma olhadela nos modelos de previsão numérica a ver como evolui a pressão.Mas isto são previsões, e não a realidade. O melhor é as estações do IM.

De qq forma, deixo aqui o output do modelo GFS no run do meio dia de hoje para as coordenadas de Fafe, sempre ficas com uma ideia da tendência da pressão.

GFS#                                                      
 Latitude: 41.45 Longitude:  -8.17 &               
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 27 DEC 2007 12Z&�����
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 27 DEC 2007 12Z&
 HOURS OF CALCULATION:  84 &

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE  
LEVEL           
UNITS      HPA  
 HR
+  0.   1031.9 (meio dia)
+  3.   1030.8
+  6.   1031.0
+  9.   1032.0
+ 12.   1032.3
+ 15.   1031.8
+ 18.   1031.0
+ 21.   1032.3
+ 24.   1031.5

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn061.png
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaRegional.jsp?regiao=10&tipoObs=pres


----------



## RMSSF (27 Dez 2007 às 21:08)

Obrigado Vince pela amabilidade.

Não tinha reparado nesse tópico antes e peço desculpa por fazer repetir a mesma questão aqui e pelo off-topic.
Também não conhecia esse recurso do modelo GFS no NOAA e que é bastante interessante.

Abraço,

Rui


----------



## squidward (1 Jan 2008 às 23:32)

hj quando cheguei verifiquei uma máxima de 16,1ºC e minima de 4,0ºC (nos dias entre 30/12 e 01/01)


----------



## zemike (9 Jan 2008 às 17:35)

Depois de ontem ter adquirido uma pequena estação meteorologica no lidl por 30€ fiz uma pesquisa pela internet para calibrar a pressão atmosférica e para minha felecidade encontrei este Forum muito interessante. Dei uma olhadela pelos posts existentes e nao resisti a fazer a encomenda de uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX  pois é encomendei desta LOJA por 299€ + 14€de portes, pois é não fiquem  pois parece que já não existem mais  espero receber a minha


----------



## lsalvador (9 Jan 2008 às 20:33)

zemike disse:


> Depois de ontem ter adquirido uma pequena estação meteorologica no lidl por 30€ fiz uma pesquisa pela internet para calibrar a pressão atmosférica e para minha felecidade encontrei este Forum muito interessante. Dei uma olhadela pelos posts existentes e nao resisti a fazer a encomenda de uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX  pois é encomendei desta LOJA por 299€ + 14€de portes, pois é não fiquem  pois parece que já não existem mais  espero receber a minha



Oi a minha ficou em 240€, neste valor esta incluida a estação, o transporte, o Iva e os impostos da alfandega. Boa escolha


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 11:41)

Caros colegas:

Não sei se este é o melhor tópico para colocar a minha dúvida, mas se não for pedia a um dos administradores que me movesse o post.

Como já disse várias vezes no fórum tenho uma estação do lidl (modelo natalício dos 30 euros). Fiquei satisfeito com a compra.

Para testar o modelo fiz um teste em Lisboa. Coloquei o sensor debaixo de uma chapa de metal que comunica directamente para o telhado. Essa chapa possuia uma frincha por onde o ar entrava junto ao sensor. Nesse local consegui medições muito coerentes.

Todos os meus problemas chegaram quando instalei a estação em Coimbra. Não possuo varanda e tenho três janelas. Uma virada a sul e duas a norte. na janela virada a sul tenho uma grande incidência solar pelo que resolvi não colocar lá a estação. Coloquei a estação na janela da sala (virada a norte) provisoriamente. As janelas a norte possuem um pequeno resguardo lateral (paredes que avançam 30 cm) e um minimo resguardo superior (avanço de meio metro dois pisos acima), pelo que a exposição é elevada. Nesta primeira colocação provisoria, fixei o sensor com fita cola no parapeito. Obtinha mínimas acima das estações próximas (nomeadamente os colegas do fórum) e máximas abaixo, verificando-se a maior diferença nas máximas. Tinha o sensor na horizontal o que não era conveniente pelo que fiz nova alteração. Na fixação posterior amarrei com fita cola o sensor a uma canalização que passa exteriormente junto à janela do quarto. O sensor encontra-se virado a 45ºC para a parede a cerca de 10 cm desta. Não virei totalmente para o exterior à cautela (para em caso de acidente este não cair três pisos e em vez disso cair no parapeito. No entanto os desvios de temperatura não ficaram resolvidos. Continuo com mínimas elevadas... ás máximas parecem tar dentro do normal mas estes dias nublados não permitem ver diferenças (relembro que não tenho exposição solar). É de referir que tenho prédios à frente a sensivelmente 10 metros...

Aquilo que queria perguntar era. Na vossa experiência com estações: Poderá de facto esta localização rodeada de prédios ser factor preponderante para variações (na ordem de 1ºC ou mais para as estaçoes próximas e 2ºC para o IM, falando de temperaturas mínimas)? Ou poderá ter a ver com a colocação do sensor? 

Grato pela vossa sempre preciosa ajuda!

Vitamos o meteolouco à beira de um ataque de nervos!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2008 às 11:54)

zemike disse:


> Depois de ontem ter adquirido uma pequena estação meteorologica no lidl por 30€ fiz uma pesquisa pela internet para calibrar a pressão atmosférica e para minha felecidade encontrei este Forum muito interessante. Dei uma olhadela pelos posts existentes e nao resisti a fazer a encomenda de uma Oregon Scientific WMR928NX  pois é encomendei desta LOJA por 299€ + 14€de portes, pois é não fiquem  pois parece que já não existem mais  espero receber a minha





Quantas queres a esse preço????????

Oregon Scientific WMR928NX  *299€*


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2008 às 12:02)

Aqui fica mais barata, foi onde comprei a minha.

Digital4Cheap

Estação, Transporte, Alfandega e Iva ficou-me em cerca de 240€.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 16:56)

Olá Pessoal...

Foi hà cerca de 2 meses que descobri este forum.
Foi hà cerca de 2 meses que fiquei super feliz por ter descoberto que afinal não era assim tão fora do normal, por vibrar com a dita: "meteorologia, e todos os seus fenómenos".

À primeira oportunidade comprei o termometro exterior, o qual penso estar a revelar-se uma excelente compra, e agora, resolvi mandar tudo ao ar, e estoirar os trocos da bolsa de estudo deste mês num pluviometro, mais concretamente numa Oregon Scientific RGR682 

Chegou cá a casa às 14h e não perdi tempo em montar o equipamento, no telhado do prédio. E digamos que não foi nada fácil, especialmente tirar e voltar a pôr as 2 telhas que fazem a ligação entre o meu sotão e o telhado (acabei com um dedo entalado...)

Ficam agora algumas fotos e um pequeno videio que fiz no telhado
(acho que melhor sitio não poderia haver para o colocar...)


Colector de chuva + Tela LCD





O buraco por onde tive de sair para chegar ao telhado:
(tirar e pôr aquelas 2 telhas foi uma verdadeira aventura..)




Colector de chuva instalado:





Colector bem seguro para não voar com o vento:





Termometro + pluviometro na minha secretária:





Ah, e até o posso ver do reflexo da janela da vizinha! 





E por vim o panorama do telhado:
(não aconcelhavel a pessoas com vertigens)


----------



## Mago (10 Jan 2008 às 17:18)

Bom Trabalho André
É sempre curioso ver-mos estas coisas
Agora prepara-te para a testar com a chuvada que aí vem esta noite....

Ficamos à espera desses registos


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

lsalvador disse:


> Aqui fica mais barata, foi onde comprei a minha.
> 
> Digital4Cheap
> 
> Estação, Transporte, Alfandega e Iva ficou-me em cerca de 240€.





Pois,  eu sei 


Mas cada vez está mais complicado comprar nos States (os gajos, cá, estão em cima das taxas )




Mas que é uma grande aventura seguir uma compra desde lá, lá isso é


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 17:39)

Mago disse:


> Bom Trabalho André
> É sempre curioso ver-mos estas coisas
> Agora prepara-te para a testar com a chuvada que aí vem esta noite....
> 
> Ficamos à espera desses registos



Estou preparadíssimo!!
Venha ela!


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> E por vim o panorama do telhado:
> (não aconcelhavel a pessoas com vertigens)




Um videosito de *só 27 segundos*????

E com a câmara a tremer desta maneira?????

E nós é que temos vertigens?


Um abraço
LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2008 às 21:18)

Kraliv disse:


> Pois,  eu sei
> 
> 
> Mas cada vez está mais complicado comprar nos States (os gajos, cá, estão em cima das taxas )
> ...



E eu que o diga, que chegou a andar perdida na Holanda


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 23:03)

AnDré disse:


> E por vim o panorama do telhado:
> (não aconcelhavel a pessoas com vertigens)
> YouTube - O meu pluviometro



Tou a ver que temos alpinista... eu quando puder vou fazer o mesmo tenho de ir lá para o 8 andar  meter o material.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

henriquesillva disse:


> Um videosito de *só 27 segundos*????
> 
> E com a câmara a tremer desta maneira?????
> 
> ...



LOOOOOL

Opáá... Estava um bocadinho de vento (como podem ouvir no video), o sitio onde moro é um descampado total... E também não me podia agarrar a nada mais que a chaminé... Ah, e recordo que estava com os pés em cima das telhas e com um declive considerável..

Mas tens razão, tenho algumas vertigens... Não muitas, mas as suficientes, dado que estava ainda um vento considerável e eu só pensava: 
"ai se eu escorrego..." 

Ainda assim, a veia meteorologista foi mais forte!! Se for preciso escalar os penedos da Serra da Estrela para termos finalmente uma estação meteorológica na torre contem comigo!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 09:55)

AnDré disse:


> LOOOOOL
> 
> Opáá... Estava um bocadinho de vento (como podem ouvir no video), o sitio onde moro é um descampado total... E também não me podia agarrar a nada mais que a chaminé... Ah, e recordo que estava com os pés em cima das telhas e com um declive considerável..
> 
> ...




 Isso é que é espírito!!


----------



## mpcosta (22 Mar 2008 às 22:48)

vitamos disse:


> Isso é que é espírito!!



Tantas estaçoes meteo com aspecto... caro :P

No meu caso, como so queria recolher dados de temperatura... decidi construir a minha propria...

http://www.idtsoft.com/weather/

Agora... esta na altura de reformar este sistema... a fiabilidade da rede, a pouco e pouco, esta a deteriorar-se... mesmo assim esta a funcionar ja a uma meia duzia de anos, sem chatear muito 

Alguem conhece alguma fiavel que funcione bem em unix/linux?  ( se nao houver nao faz mal... arranco a cablagem toda e volto a recriar esta receita... ha de durar mais meia duzia de anos :P )

Um abraco,

MC


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

mpcosta disse:


> Tantas estaçoes meteo com aspecto... caro :P
> 
> No meu caso, como so queria recolher dados de temperatura... decidi construir a minha propria...
> 
> ...



Olá, bem vindo ao forum. Algum dia teria que aparecer o proprietário de uma das estações de Braga por aqui, ainda hoje à tarde tinha falado nela 
Não conheço software para nix's, se calhar não deve haver, até para Mac's oiço falar de muitas dificuldades. O Fil que é grande amante dos nix's acho que pode dar uma ajuda, mas penso que mesmo ele tem que recorrer a windows para o software da estação. Porque não crias uma máquina virtual de windows só para isso ?


----------



## mpcosta (23 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Ja tinha descoberto o forum a muito tempo... mas infelizmente a minha vida nao me permitia sair da "rotina"... agora que alterei quase tudo nela... redescobri o forum 

Nao sabia que o meu "estamine" era assim tao falado... e verdade que ele ja ca anda a uns tempos, mas nunca o divulguei... como nunca dava problemas, ficou meio abandonado :P

Em termos tecnicos... o sistema baseado em termometros 1-wire em rede que por ca tenho montado esta a ficar velhinho... cada vez com mais falhas. ora entra agua para o "kinder surpresa", ora os gatos vadios mexem no arbusto onde o termometro esta escondido, aparece corrosao nalgum sitio onde nao devia, um termometro avaria... ou varios ao mesmo tempo ( agua + gatos + corrosao + avaria = 1 semana sem actividade a espera de spares :P )

Estou neste momento em duvida entre comprar uma oregon scientific wmr 100, ou continuar com o estamine actual, mudando apenas a cablagem e termometros.

alguem tem alguma destas? se sim... funciona bem ou e preciso andar a desliga-la muitas vezes? 

Quanto a solucoes unix/linux... se nao houverem... fazem-se :P ( ja nao era a primeira vez  )

Um abraco,

MC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 11:48)

Pessoal mudei a minha estação para o telhado do prédio por isso preparem-se porque vou ter muita rajada fortinha  não existem quaisquer obstaculos apenas as antenas á volta mas quanto a isso não posso fazer aqui ficam umas fotos.

P.S: Peço imensa desculpa mas a lente tava suja mas só me apercebi quando vi as fotos  peço imensa desculpa.

Oeste tambem tem uma grande vista mas eu só quis destacar a altitude 





Palácio Nacional de Queluz  (Sudoeste)





Sudeste





Sul em relação ao parafusos para trás.













Nordeste





Norte





Pois é não está pregado ao chão mas tem fita cola daquela que cola dos dois lados por baixo (duas tiras enormes e é fita boa) e duas telhas a segurarem a madeira e ainda fita cola a segugar a tabua só um furacão ou tornado o arranca...


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2008 às 12:08)

Muito fixe!! mas espero que o pluviometro não seja levado pelo vento do Andrea vai pluviometro vai madeira vai telhas vai tudo


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Abr 2008 às 21:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é não está pregado ao chão mas tem fita cola daquela que cola dos dois lados por baixo (duas tiras enormes e é fita boa) e duas telhas a segurarem a madeira e ainda fita cola a segugar a tabua só um furacão ou tornado o arranca...
> 
> Já estou a ver a certidão de óbito desse pluviómetro


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2008 às 22:12)

henriquesillva disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > Pois é não está pregado ao chão mas tem fita cola daquela que cola dos dois lados por baixo (duas tiras enormes e é fita boa) e duas telhas a segurarem a madeira e ainda fita cola a segugar a tabua só um furacão ou tornado o arranca...
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2008 às 22:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> henriquesillva disse:
> 
> 
> > Naaa...eu testei  puxei pela tabua a ver se a arrancava e era muito dificil  e a fita cola que está por baixo é resistente á agua não é igual á de cima a de cima não presta para nada foi só prevenção devido a Andrea.
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Abr 2008 às 15:16)

Rajada de 80.4km/h às 14:00
Esperemos que a cola seja boa


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Abr 2008 às 19:15)

Vince disse:


> Rajada de 80.4km/h às 14:00
> Esperemos que a cola seja boa



Oh oh oh se aquilo se descolar vou ver o pluvi a despenhar-se aqui na praceta com sorte em cima de um carro  mas naaa não acontece


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2008 às 10:12)

Bom...fui ao telhado e a estação está mais que firme a Andrea nem um arranhão provocou  venha a Balduína 

Aguentou com rajadas de mais de 70 km/h sendo a rajada máxima de 81 km/h no dia 7 de Abril.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Abr 2008 às 15:25)

Bem pessoal, ontem perdi a cabeça. e comprei uma Estação Meteorológica nova. A antiga da Oregon Scientific já não dava conta do recado, por outras palavras, já não me satisfazia este bichinho pela meteorologia e queria algo mais completo.

Deixemo-nos de conversas e vamos passar às fotos:







A Oregon, oferecida no Natal de 2001, depois de ter caído 2 vezes de um 3º andar, ainda está aqui para as curvas;






A nova, ainda na caixa...







O sensor, colocado na varanda: Dá para ver a temperatura e a humidade: A cada x segundos, o LED acende, significa que sincronizou com a estação.






E a estação propriamente dita. 

Observações: As bolinhas apresentam algumas informações:

cima, à direita: tendência da pressão (aumenta, constante, diminui)
cima, à esquerda: histórico da pressão (apresenta as horas)
meio, cima: canal 1
meio, baixo: tendência da temperatura exterior
baixo, cima: canal 1
baixo, baixo: tendência da humidade exterior

Em baixo apresenta as fases da Lua, bem como as marés; além da hora e data.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jun 2008 às 13:17)

Pessoal o meu anenometro encontra-se offline porque estou a tentar ter a aprovação de todos os condonimos cá do prédio para saber se posso limpar o telhado devido á quantidade de antenas que lá estão em cima sem qualquer utilidade e todas podres e só me atrufiam as medições do vento, por isso estou a tentar faze-lo o mais rápido possivel para por de novo o anenometro a debitar dados para o wunderground de forma mais eficaz


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 12:33)

Bem...metade do trabalho já está  claro que não vai ficar assim ainda há algum trabalho a fazer mas já tava tão cansado dos braços de ter andado a serrar que tive de vir para baixo  e para além disso tava-se a levantar muito vento podia voar eu e um tubo 

Antes





Depois (um pouco longe do de acabado)


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 13:36)

Pergunto-me, como é que nesse estado, elas ainda não tinham voado?!
Seria uma questão de tempo, uma rajada mais forte e choveriam antenas em cima dos carros...
A do meu prédio ainda está lá em cima das telhas. A sorte é que o muro tem meio metro de altura e impediu aquele pedaço de ferro de vir parar cá baixo e fazer estragos...

Mas numa coisa tens mais sorte. Tens um telhado plano que te facitila as coisas.
O meu é de telhas. Sempre que vou lá além de me preocupar com o vento, ainda tenho de andar a fazer equilibrismos. 

Continuação de bom trabalho


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2008 às 13:54)

AnDré disse:


> Pergunto-me, como é que nesse estado, elas ainda não tinham voado?!
> Seria uma questão de tempo, uma rajada mais forte e choveriam antenas em cima dos carros...



Podes crer houve algumas antenas em que os ferros se desfizeram nas minhas mãos, já não era metal, era só a aparência porque por dentro era pó metalurgico...isto é o que dá ninguém se responsabilizar pelo seu material, deixou-se apodrecer aquilo lá em cima, depois se caisse em cima de algum carro a responsabilidade não era de ninguém, provavelmente iria para o vento.

Sem duvida que aguentaram rajadas de 120 km/h ou mais  não sei como.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 12:50)

Continuando a minha saga de trabalhos pelo telhado que estão quase quase acabados  aqui fica a evolução de hoje, ia esturrando lá em cima 

O anenometro está de novo a funcionar 






O anenometro não irá ficar naquele ferro mais sim num que tem 2 metros  ou provavelmente 3 mas isso ainda é um caso a pensar  o ferro que não contem o anenometro não está cortado porque contem os paines solares do pluviometro e do anenometro.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jun 2008 às 12:57)

Que trabalheira... Andar a tirar aquelas antenas todas...
Mas parece que está a correr bem

Continuação de bom trabalho, e vê-la se prendes bem esse novo ferro... que parece ser de bom material


----------



## *Dave* (2 Jul 2008 às 00:07)

Olá a todos!
Estive a ler este tópico e fiquei interessado no assunto.
Alguém me pode dizer (por mensagem pessoal visto que não deve de ser possível meter aqui) qual será o preço de uma "Estação Meteorológica", mas uma coisa não assim muito complexa.
Vi também quem alguém escreveu qualquer coisa acerca de ligar ao PC, isso é possível? Pode-se fazer um registo detalhado de todas as temperaturas ao longo do dia?
Eu fazia gráficos com as temperaturas de _x_ horas que ia registando durante _y_ dias...



Stay


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2008 às 12:05)

E pronto, trabalho concluido, agora é esperar pelo ventinho  sendo que a rajada máxima foi até agora foi no dia 7-4-2008 de 80.4 km/h.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2008 às 12:08)

Eu fico sempre com vertigens só de olhar Mário!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 12:10)

Grande limpeza que isso levou

Mas agora sim!... Tem é cuidado com os aviões


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 12:49)

vitamos disse:


> Eu fico sempre com vertigens só de olhar Mário!



Podes crer, faz-me impressão aqueles muros tão pequenos à volta.




Gilmet disse:


> Tem é cuidado com os aviões



Xiiiuuuuuuu, não fales alto senão a aeronáutica ainda obriga a colocar luzes de sinalização no topo do mastro 




Mário Barros disse:


> E pronto, trabalho concluido, agora é esperar pelo ventinho  sendo que a rajada máxima foi até agora foi no dia 7-4-2008 de 80.4 km/h.



Sim, senhor, que grande limpeza, o condomínio até te devia pagar as horas sempre amortizavas qualquer coisa no equipamento. 

Cá esperamos pelas rajadas . Olha, já agora não era melhor afastar um pouco o pluviometro da parabólica ?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2008 às 12:53)

Vince disse:


> Cá esperamos pelas rajadas . Olha, já agora não era melhor afastar um pouco o pluviometro da parabólica ?



Ele não vai ficar ali  tenho que estudar outro local


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 16:54)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Agora sim: *Quem o viu e quem o vê?*
Grandes mudanças senhor Mário Barros!

Então e para quando a mudança do termómetro para esse lugar?

Qualquer dia transformas esse espaço num lugar de observação meteorológica.
Ou até astronómica durante a noite, quiçá?!

PS: Pergunto-me como é que o pluviometro não voou na rajada dos 80Km/h...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

É verdade, foi uma grande mudança. 
Agora só falta as parabólicas. 
Mesmo assim, colocando o pluviómetro noutro sítio, não irás ter problemas.


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

As duas foto-comparações foram oportuníssimas.

Bela ideia André


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jul 2008 às 16:06)

Boas,


Eu como sou um maldizente do caraças 



O Pluviómetro NÃO devia estar no solo 





Assim é que ficava catita 











Mário...desculpa lá


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 18:43)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> Eu como sou um maldizente do caraças
> 
> O Pluviómetro NÃO devia estar no solo



Concordo contigo *Kraliv*, mas acho que ali ao pé do anemómetro também não ficaria muito bem. Com o vento que faz neste litoral oeste, a vara ia estar mais susceptivel à força do vento.
Além de que prender o pluviometro naquela vara de modo a que se mantivesse verdadeiramente fixo ia ser dificil, não sei.

Na minha opinião, acho que deveria estar em cima de uma das chaminês!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2008 às 20:51)

Lamento dizê-lo, mas estou em desacordo contigo, *Kraliv*.
Para além daquilo que o *André* disse acerca das oscilações do tubo, que podem significar perda na contagem de precipitação, ainda há a questão do vento.
Os pluviómetros não devem estar muito expostos ao vento, não só porque não apanham tanta chuva como deveriam apanhar, devido às oscilações do tubo, mas também porque podem contar precipitação quando ela não existe, pois as oscilações do pluviómetro levam a que as conchas se mexam e contem precipitação «falsa» e inexistente.
Por essa razão, penso que o ideal seria encontrar uma localização livre de obstáculos que possam obstruir o campo de recolha de precipitação e será necessário abrigar o pluviómetro do vento, colocando-o num local baixo onde não recolha precipitação «fictícia», como a água proveniente de tubos de escoamento de telhados ou de varandas, pois se estiver colocado num local demasiado ventoso, a recolha de precipitação será prejudicada e os valores não irão ser muito fiáveis, causando leituras de má qualidade.
O *Mário* conhece bem as minhas manias e algumas delas são o rigor e a precisão.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2008 às 14:19)

Bem, tá quase quase a chegar ao final o filme "Limpeza no telhado"  a próxima etapa é tentar retirar as parabolicas com a ajuda do meu pai, apenas deixar as bases  mas preciso que o vento se vá embora por 1 dia o que é complicado nesta zona.









O pluvi irá ficar nesta zona


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

Parece-me uma boa localização.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2008 às 11:37)

O filme agora vai para intervalo, pois tenho de encomendar a minha Oregon  só depois é que termina o filme.

Antes





Hoje


----------



## diogogrosso (17 Jul 2008 às 22:05)

Boa noite, adquiri hoje uma estação metereologica Oregon BAR310HG com pontos da BP e tenho uma dúvida. Estive a testar a temperatura da central e do sensor e a comparar os valores, experimentei colocar a central ao pé do sensor exterior, e deu valores um pouco diferentes. O sensor exterior dá temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas, com uma diferença de +- 0.8º, é normal dar esta diferença de temperatura ?


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 22:11)

diogogrosso disse:


> Boa noite, adquiri hoje uma estação metereologica Oregon BAR310HG com pontos da BP e tenho uma dúvida. Estive a testar a temperatura da central e do sensor e a comparar os valores, experimentei colocar a central ao pé do sensor exterior, e deu valores um pouco diferentes. O sensor exterior dá temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas, com uma diferença de +- 0.8º, é normal dar esta diferença de temperatura ?



Não é muito normal, não. 

Mas o lugar onde tinha o sensor exterior e a central estavam à mesma temperatura? Digo isto, porque por exemplo, um podia estar mais perto de uma lâmpada acesa, ou do computador que o outro. E isso às vezes faz toda a diferença.
Além disso, deve deixar os dois "repousar" durante algum tempo até a temperatura de ambos estabilize. Cerca de 1 hora ou mais. É que só o facto de pegar no sensor, uma vez que a mão é quente, faz logo a temperatura do sensor subir.


----------



## diogogrosso (21 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

AnDré disse:


> Não é muito normal, não.
> 
> Mas o lugar onde tinha o sensor exterior e a central estavam à mesma temperatura? Digo isto, porque por exemplo, um podia estar mais perto de uma lâmpada acesa, ou do computador que o outro. E isso às vezes faz toda a diferença.
> Além disso, deve deixar os dois "repousar" durante algum tempo até a temperatura de ambos estabilize. Cerca de 1 hora ou mais. É que só o facto de pegar no sensor, uma vez que a mão é quente, faz logo a temperatura do sensor subir.


Penso que secalhar não pus o sensor exterior no melhor sitio, qual e o melhor sitio para colocar o sensor exterior, a chapa do sol ou abrigado ? Sou um noob nisto lol. Vou deixar aqui uma foto para verem onde coloquei o sensor exterior.


----------



## Thomar (21 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

diogogrosso disse:


> Boa noite, adquiri hoje uma estação metereologica Oregon BAR310HG com pontos da BP e tenho uma dúvida. Estive a testar a temperatura da central e do sensor e a comparar os valores, experimentei colocar a central ao pé do sensor exterior, e deu valores um pouco diferentes. O sensor exterior dá temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas, com uma diferença de +- 0.8º, é normal dar esta diferença de temperatura ?



Olá *diogogrosso*! 
Eu tenho uma estação igual a essa .
O meu sensor exterior tem a particularidade de dar temperaturas superiores, por norma, de +0,3ºC  em relação ao sensor da estação, mesmo quando estão lado a lado.
Mas como o *AnDré* disse e muito bem , existem alguns factores que fazem com que a diferença de temperatura entre os sensores seja maior.



diogogrosso disse:


> Penso que secalhar não pus o sensor exterior no melhor sitio, qual e o melhor sitio para colocar o sensor exterior, a chapa do sol ou abrigado ? Sou um noob nisto lol. Vou deixar aqui uma foto para verem onde coloquei o sensor exterior.



De uma forma muito resumida (mas mesmo muito resumida ) O melhor sítio para colocares o sensor é sempre num sítio abrigado da exposição solar, ventilado (nunca encostado numa parede), longe de preferência de fontes de calor (ex: radiação solar difusa), são apenas alguns exemplos.
Já me esquecia... A localização do teu sensor exterior não é muito má, mas se conseguires arranjar forma de ele não ficar encostado á parede terás uns valores mais fidedignos.

Mas vai postando que os membros do fórum terão muito prazer em ajudar-te! 

E já agora, qualquer dúvida que tenhas com a tua estação, e visto que eu tenho uma igual, estou sempre disposto a tirar-te as dúvidas que tiveres!


----------



## diogogrosso (21 Jul 2008 às 20:57)

Thomar disse:


> Olá *diogogrosso*!
> Eu tenho uma estação igual a essa .
> O meu sensor exterior tem a particularidade de dar temperaturas superiores, por norma, de +0,3ºC  em relação ao sensor da estação, mesmo quando estão lado a lado.
> Mas como o *AnDré* disse e muito bem , existem alguns factores que fazem com que a diferença de temperatura entre os sensores seja maior.
> ...



Obrigado pelas informações. Podes me dizer em que sitio colocaste o teu sensor exterior, pode ser que tenha aqui um sitio bom para por e nao me esteja a lembrar ?


----------



## Thomar (22 Jul 2008 às 23:10)

diogogrosso disse:


> Obrigado pelas informações. Podes me dizer em que sitio colocaste o teu sensor exterior, pode ser que tenha aqui um sitio bom para por e nao me esteja a lembrar ?



Eu infelizmente, aqui em Lisboa não tenho grandes condições para colocar o meu sensor exterior, porque só tenho janelas, *não há condições minimamente ideais, principalmente no verão  *, por isso não costumo postar os meus valores. 
*Mas no inverno coloco sempre o sensor sempre na ponta do estendal, o qual dista uns 40cm, da parede o que dá para registar uns valores aceitáveis.* 
No teu caso e olhando para a foto que colocaste, diria que se tivesse sobre a porta ou janela, alguma forma de oi colocar mais afastado da parede (ex: um ferro espetado na parede ou pendurado por algum sistema ao alpendre que aparece na foto, talvez consigas alguns valores bem aceitáveis.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2008 às 22:40)

A fim de resolver o meu problema com o sol da manhã e final da tarde no meu sensor da temperatura, o Daniel já que não estava a utilizar o seu radiation shield decidiu emprestar-mo, mas para o instalar é que foi giro  então aqui vai:

Antes de mais colocámos o sensor dentro do R.S e após isso fomos colocar as poleias aparafusadas á parede, mas como é óbvio tivemos que fazer as ditas medidas e depois fazer os buracos na parede, mas para fazer os buracos é que foi giro, fizemos o primeiro muito bem, mas o 2 já foi mais complicado  pois quando eu estava a fazer o buraco e o Daniel a segurar a poleia de um momento para o outro a broca entortou-se de tal forma que nos desmanchamos a rir, e claro, tivemos que parar com as prefurações  





Após isto, claro está, que tivemos que arranjar outra maneira de prender as poleias, então decidimos pegar noutra broca e apenas furar superficialmente os restantes 3 buracos, pois o 2 ficou muito pouco fundo, decidimos furar superficialmente pois como a broca era do mesmo tipo da que se entortou decidimos não arriscar.Após termos feito os restantes 3 furos superficiais, colocamos pregos e colocamos uma bucha no primeiro buraco que era o unico que estava bem feito  e colocamos um parafuso que prendeu muito bem a poleia  nos outros restantes buracos pregamos os ditos pregos que espetamos até onde pudemos ou melhor até onde vimos que ficava bem preso, então colocamos brasadeiras nos pregos para que o espaço entre a cabeça do prego e as poleias e pronto tá por fim preso 

Neste momento está em testes  mas pensamos que irá resultar bem, até agora tenho estado mais fresco que o habitual  e claro está, fica o aviso nunca mas NUNCA comprem brocas baratas 

Aqui ficam alguma fotos.









Não tá torto...a foto é que saiu assim


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 22:51)

Grande Aventura hein? Mais um avanço na estação do Mário!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

Foi sem dúvida muito engraçado fazer a montagem do radiation shield com o *Mário*, principalmente por causa da história da broca.
A montagem está suficientemente bem feita para que o radiation shield não caia; está bem preso e pronto para dar bons registos.
Ao que parece, no sensor que está no interior do radiation shield estão menos *0,2 ºC* do que no sensor que está no exterior, o que significa que o radiation shield tem uma boa circulação de ar.
Agora é só esperar pela máxima de amanhã.


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 00:03)

"Não percam os próximos episódios, porque nós também não!"  falta esta frase.

Olha há uns parafusos denominados de parafusos "autoroscantes" que quando metido num berbequim e encostados a uma parede, perfuram sem dificuldades e o principal é que há muitas medidas e não precisam de buchas.

Abraço


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2008 às 10:14)

Sempre a melhorar  É esse o espírito!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 10:42)

Tou chocado de forma positiva  ambos os sensores apanham sol desde que nasce até por volta das 9h30 e depois á tarde das 19h ao poente.





R.S (Radiation Shield)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Estou satisfeito por saber que a minha obra deu certo. 
Ao que parece, eliminaste desvios de cerca de *1,5 ºC*.
Sou oficialmente adepto dos _radiation shields_.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2008 às 10:57)

Palavras para que. Nesse gráfico está explicito a importancia do RS 

Excelentes evoluções na estação. O que se passa com o meteohub a actualizar com o wunderground? Está a actualizar de hora a hora?

 Aqui ficam uns pedidos/conselhos:

- A tua estação mede sempre menos 1 HPA que as outras da zona de Lisboa, podias acertar.
- O melhor local para o RS era mesmo no telhado/mastro.
- Partilhares informação com Meteoclimatic, CWOP, Awekas, etc...

Bom trabalho


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 11:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Palavras para que. Nesse gráfico está explicito a importancia do RS
> 
> Excelentes evoluções na estação. O que se passa com o meteohub a actualizar com o wunderground? Está a actualizar de hora a hora?
> 
> ...



A minha estação é um pouco complicada de acertar na pressão, pois só dá para calibrar de 1hpa em 1hpa mas irei ver isso.

Quanto ao R.S no telhado, este é um R.S caseiro e não pode apanhar sol muito forte se não começa a deturpar as máximas em excesso, quando eu tiver o R.S da Davis já o colocarei no telhado. Mas o telhado tambem tem um condicionante á fiabilidade das temperaturas é que pode ser muito ventoso mas tambem é quente, isto é, o chão tem aquelas protecções por causa da humidade e aquilo aquece muito o que tambem me vai dar cabo das temperaturas.

O wunderground tem a ver com a compra do software do meteohub, ainda não o comprei apenas é a versão grátis, e só dá para transmitir de 3 em 3 horas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 11:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto ao R.S no telhado, este é um R.S caseiro e não pode apanhar sol muito forte se não começa a deturpar as máximas em excesso, quando eu tiver o R.S da Davis já o colocarei no telhado. Mas o telhado tambem tem um condicionante á fiabilidade das temperaturas é que pode ser muito ventoso mas tambem é quente, isto é, o chão tem aquelas protecções por causa da humidade e aquilo aquece muito o que tambem me vai dar cabo das temperaturas.
> 
> O wunderground tem a ver com a compra do software do meteohub, ainda não o comprei apenas é a versão grátis, e só dá para transmitir de 3 em 3 horas.




Precisamente.
De qualquer forma, os desvios em relação à realidade não serão superiores a *1 ºC* se deixarmos o radiation shield ao sol, mas ainda assim se iria notar um desvio de *1 ºC*.
O maior problema não era esse, porque a inflação da temperatura não seria significativa se o RS apanhasse sol o dia todo, tal como já foi dito, o principal problema consistia no telhado, que é muito quente devido ao material que compõe o chão e não há mastros adequados para prender o RS.
Os mastros existentes estão encostados a chaminés.
Por isso, decidimos colocá-lo mais abaixo, num local bastante ventoso e bastante exposto ao ar frio, pelo que a localização não me parece mal.
Até agora, já foram detectados desvios de *1,5 ºC* em relação ao sensor que está fora do RS, o que não é nada mau.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

Até agora, os desvios têm sido significativos, como se pode ver neste gráfico.
O RS está a funcionar em pleno.









O *Mário* diz-me que, em relação à La Crosse, o sensor que está dentro do RS regista uma diferença de *2,2 ºC*, o que é um óptimo valor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

boas tarde... já agora peço quem souber como é que eu posso postar fotografias no forumqueria por as minhas montagens caseiras que tirei no fim de semana passado com máquina esprestado par o efeito OBRIGADO!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 12:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> boas tarde... já agora peço quem souber como é que eu posso postar fotografias no forumqueria por as minhas montagens caseiras que tirei no fim de semana passado com máquina esprestado par o efeito OBRIGADO!



Este tópico


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2008 às 13:52)

Mario obrigado esse mesmo que eu queria,já olhei para aquilo vamoa lá ver se eu consiguo, isto da informática ainda ando apanhar bonés


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 16:47)

Mais um fotozitas 





O malandro tá lá dentro 













Sensor de comparação ao fundo, ao pé do ferro 













E as diferenças continuam, publicarei o ultimo gráfico á 0h  linha vermelha com R.S linha verde sem R.S.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 00:20)

Ao fim do primeiro dia de funcionamento do radiation shield em Queluz, podemos dizer que o resultado foi muito satisfatório e os desvios em relação ao real foram eliminados num valor médio de cerca de *1,0 ºC*.
Por momentos, e em alturas em que o céu esteve muito nublado e a radiação difusa era muito intensa, os desvios em relação aos sensores que estão fora do RS andaram pelos *2 ºC*, o que demonstra a eficácia do mesmo.
De qualquer forma, eu e o *Mário* ainda estamos a estudar formas dentro das possibilidades que temos para corrigir ainda mais as temperaturas, como a exposição solar do RS, que já amanhã deverá ser resolvida por completo.
O sol da manhã não interfere na temperatura, mas o do fim da tarde altera os valores em quase *1 ºC* pois o sensor está no limite Oeste do RS, mais vulnerável aos raios solares desse quadrante, mas a solução já foi encontrada e a partir de amanhã o erro será ainda mais reduzido.
De qualquer forma, o maior problema já foi ultrapassado; o sol da manhã deturpava as temperaturas e agora isso já não acontece.
Durante todo o dia o RS registou temperaturas significativamente abaixo das temperaturas registadas fora deste, pelo que estamos muito satisfeitos com o nosso trabalho. 








As médias finais vão-se sentir bastante com a colocação do RS.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 00:38)

Ora aqui está, estou chocado  mas de forma positiva claro, hoje através de um melhoramento no radiation shield, isto é, coloquei o sensor mais para o centro do radiation shield e sendo assim o sol do fim da tarde não teve influência como ontem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

Está melhor que nunca.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2008 às 01:42)

Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras. E esse gráfico mostra de forma crua a importância dum RS quando temos um sensor exposto. 
Muito didácticos os gráficos que tens posto Mário


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 17:49)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

finalmente consegui por cá as fotografias dos meus apetrechos caseiros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 18:09)

Apesar de os pratos estarem um pouco tortos , o abrigo está muito interessante.
Tem atenção com a disposição dos pratos, porque se um deles estiver demasiado torto, o sol pode incidir directamente no sensor que está lá dentro.
De qualquer forma, parabéns pela engenhoca, está muito interessante! 

Já agora, os dados que reportas são dessa estação ou da estação do IM?
Aproveito para te perguntar a que distância moras em relação a Castelo Branco, se moras no centro da cidade, a Norte, a Sul, etc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 18:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Apesar de os pratos estarem um pouco tortos , o abrigo está muito interessante.
> Tem atenção com a disposição dos pratos, porque se um deles estiver demasiado torto, o sol pode incidir directamente no sensor que está lá dentro.
> De qualquer forma, parabéns pela engenhoca, está muito interessante!
> 
> ...



Daniel essa dos pratos tortos foi a primeira que eu fiz há 6 anos vai ser subtituida por uma nova que já tenho os pratos com mais espessura e são brancos ao contrario dos primeiros que já foram pintados 2 vezes e tem dados bons resultados,a que está mais alta é mais recente tem 1 ano já foi feita com mais  promenor tambem dá bons resultados e a estacão tem 3 meses.

Os dados são da minha estacão.a do IM fica para ai 2 km virada a norte com vista a serra da Gardunha e Estrela, e eu moro virado para o sul com vista para a  serra S.Mamede de Portalegre nos limites da cidade


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 19:22)

Bom trabalho! Essa estação é uma LaCrosse não é? A julgar pelo anemómetro



ALBIMETEO disse:


> (...)vai ser subtituida por uma nova que já tenho os pratos com mais espessura e são brancos ao contrario dos primeiros que já foram pintados 2 vezes(...)



Força nisso


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Os dados são da minha estacão.a do IM fica para ai 2 km virada a norte com vista a serra da Gardunha e Estrela, e eu moro virado para o sul com vista para a  serra S.Mamede de Portalegre nos limites da cidade



Perguntei isso porque acho os teus dados bastante fiáveis e pensei que fossem da estação do IM, por isso parabéns pela engenhoca. 
Já agora, avaliando pelo anemómetro, como disse o *Gilmet*, parece-me ser uma La Crosse da série WS1600, ou não?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 20:53)

É uma estacão la crosse ws 1600 e também uma oregon bar 122hg são estas duas que tenho em serviço neste momento, fora cachopada míuda que tenho por aqui que fui comprando ao longo dos anos mas os sensores ficaram todos o


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Set 2008 às 16:17)

tenho problemas na análise de temperaturas exteriores. O sensor a 2.20m do solo e fixado num pilar de um alpendre. Como devo proceder?


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2008 às 17:16)

Perfect Storm disse:


> tenho problemas na análise de temperaturas exteriores. O sensor a 2.20m do solo e fixado num pilar de um alpendre. Como devo proceder?



Se colocares uma foto da panorâmica do local, ajuda na analise e sugestões.


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Set 2008 às 18:30)

Ok. Logo que possa arranjo uma foto e a referência da estação. Tenho mais algumas questões depois as colocarei. Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Set 2008 às 21:04)

Boa Noite!
Estas são as fotos onde está colocado o sensor exterior.
A base é uma Oregon scientific Modelo( BAR913HG).
O que achas da estaçao?
Obrigado.


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Set 2008 às 00:19)

Esta é uma das fotos do sensor.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 00:25)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Esta é uma das fotos do sensor.



Olá,

Assim não consegues colocar as imagens, tem que ser de outra forma. Vê as instruções aqui:

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Set 2008 às 16:44)

Aqui estão as fotos. As primeiras da frente da moradia onde está instalado, a ultima foto corresponde ás traseiras da moradia.Obrigado pelo vosso apoio. Cumprimentos.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2008 às 17:34)

Caro _Perfect Storm_, eu também sou novo nisto e quando quis instalar o sensor também fartei-me de dar voltas e voltas, quando a solução estava logo ali, "à frente dos meus olhos" .

Tente fazer um desenho da sua casa vista de topo (isto ajuda muito). Nesse desenho coloque também onde nasce e onde se põe o Sol e as principais direcções do vento (de que lado(s) chega o vento a sua casa), pois o sensor tem de ficar num local arejado.

Eu não sei de onde nasce ou onde se põe o Sol aí, nem quais são as principais direcções do vento, mas talvez ao pé da caleira, no tecto que segura o beirado do pequeno telhado na foto nº3, ficaria melhor... pois no local onde o tem poderá levar com algum efeito de estufa (o ar quente sobe e acumula-se na parte superior, como tem vigas bastante largas o ar irá circular em baixo e muito pouco em cima).

Abaixo está uma foto com o possível local (estrela verde) para o sensor que eu estou a dizer:







STAY


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 00:08)

Boa Noite!!
Em relação á direcção do vento, este, sopra quase sempre de Norte. Portanto, estando nós situados na porta da entrada virados para a saída, Norte fica para a nossa direita. O sol só atingirá a posição que indicou na foto durante a tarde mas, naquela posição nunca será directamente para o sensor uma vez que está protegido pela cobertura, certo?
Para os connhecimentos que o Dave tem, o que acha da minha estação? É fiável?
Obrigado pela atenção, cumprimentos.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 09:19)

Perfectstorm, a tua estacao é uma Oregon portanto é muito boa. Agora, olhando para as fotos que enviaste o local ideal salta logo à vista, 1,5m sobre a relva dentro de um RS. E só nestas condições vais ter valores fiaveis.


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 10:40)

Olá bom dia !!
Desconheço o significa das iniciais RS. Sou um pouco leigo nestas coisas
Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2008 às 11:01)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Olá bom dia !!
> Desconheço o significa das iniciais RS. Sou um pouco leigo nestas coisas
> Cumprimentos



R.S. = Radiation Shield

Podes ver mais info aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html

Só dentro de um R.S. se conseguem valores próximos da realidade. Aliás, o R.S. deve estar exposto ao sol com o sensor protegido lá dentro.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2008 às 11:31)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Para os connhecimentos que o Dave tem, o que acha da minha estação? É fiável?



Faço minhas as palavras do _HotSpot_

Se vir na minha assinatura, eu tenho escrito "_La Crosse WS-9117IT_" essa é a minha estação.... que comparada com a sua, a minha não é grande coisa, mas até gora ainda não me deixou "ficar mal", mas também é certo que a tenho há pouco tempo...

O que importa é a participação, a forma como vai divulgando os dados e como os interpreta, mas para os interpretar bem, tem de ter dados fiáveis e neste caso essa deve ser a sua principal preocupação.


ABRAÇO


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 12:06)

Será muito caro a RS. É que ... eu para bricologe não sou nada bom
valerá a pena comprar ?
Obrigado pela vossa atenção!


----------



## Perfect Storm (5 Set 2008 às 12:52)

Tenho uma outra duvida. Para regular a pressão, posso regular-me pelo gps sony que tenho lá em casa?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Set 2008 às 14:37)

Boas!
Já visitei outros forums onde existe a informação!
Obrigado pela vossa colaboração


----------



## *Dave* (12 Set 2008 às 19:04)

Agora que finalmente encontrei o lugar ideal para o sensor, vou aproveitar para postar as fotos do mesmo.

*De frente (baixo)*





*Com a rosa-dos-ventos*





Únicas dúvidas....
Será que se irá estragar neste sitio?
É um bom sitio?​


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2008 às 19:55)

*Dave* disse:


> Únicas dúvidas....
> Será que se irá estragar neste sitio?
> É um bom sitio?​



Está num óptimo sítio. 
Desde que não bata lá o sol, como está num tecto, a influência da radiação difusa será mínima e o sensor não se deve estragar pois não deve apanhar chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 11:21)

Bom, já recoloquei o meu pluviometro no telhado  e desta vez está mais exposto 









Parece muito frágil, mas não está, só um tornado o arranca...é que para além das telhas tá preso com fita-cola que cola pelos dois lado e que é muito forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 19:23)

Muito bem, *Mário*. 
Em instalações de instrumentos; desta vez foi o pluviómetro.
Agora penso que já fizeste tudo o que tinhas de fazer.
A estação está em excelentes condições para debitar dados.
A única coisa que podes fazer agora é substituir o anemómetro, mas mesmo assim penso que está bom.
Vai juntando dinheiro para o teu 2º RS, que tanto queres comprar.


----------



## Lightning (18 Out 2008 às 12:18)

Esse pluviómetro está numa óptima localização. Bem pensado


----------



## Furby (19 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Olá,

Tenho duas estações meteorológicas sem fios ( Wireless )  "*Watson - Weather Station W-8681*" montadas no telhado por cima do recuado da minha casa ( Moradia ) na cidade do Porto.

Já à algum tempo que penso em colocar as minhas estações meteorológicas a enviar os dados para a Internet, mas ainda ando a apalpar terreno nesse aspecto  como podem verificar no tópico do "LINKSYS NSLU2" que já comprei e vou analisar as coisas para meter também os dados Online.

De momento apenas ligo de vez em quando a estação meteorológica para enviar dados pelo modo digital APRS em 144.800Mhz ( Sou Radioamador )








Entretanto deixo aqui umas fotografias da minha estação meteorológica sem fios ( Wireless ), espero que gostem ( De momento só uma está montada, mas uso dois receptores em locais diferentes da casa para receber o sinal da que está montada )






























































































































































































































































A minha estação de Radioamador


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Out 2008 às 23:45)

Permite-me um reparo;

Esse sensor termo-higro não pode estar ao sol, pois essas reentrâncias não o protegem da radiação difusa e muito menos da radiação solar directa.
Como resultado, terás temperaturas máximas muitíssimo altas e completamente fora do contexto real, pelo que os teus dados perdem toda a validade nesse campo.
Para poderes ter esse sensor assim instalado terás de adquirir um radiation shield ou então colocá-lo permanentemente à sombra numa vertente ou parede virada a Norte.
Esse termo-higro é muito semelhante ao da La Crosse WS3600 e não protege o sensor da radiação solar directa, sendo, por isso, completamente impossível ter leituras correctas quando este está directamente exposto à incidência da radiação solar.


Cumprimentos.


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 20:23)

*Dave* disse:


> *Com a rosa-dos-ventos*



*Dave*, o sensor tem que estar mesmo virado para Norte, em qualquer estação meteorológica? 

Se sim, porquê?

Se não, posso colocá-lo virado para qualquer posição?


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2008 às 21:45)

Furby disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Tenho duas estações meteorológicas sem fios ( Wireless )  "*Watson - Weather Station W-8681*" montadas no telhado por cima do recuado da minha casa ( Moradia ) na cidade do Porto.
> 
> ...



Parece ser uma boa estação
So falta mesmo disponibilizar os dados para net


----------



## Rog (20 Out 2008 às 21:54)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> *Dave*, o sensor tem que estar mesmo virado para Norte, em qualquer estação meteorológica?
> 
> Se sim, porquê?
> 
> Se não, posso colocá-lo virado para qualquer posição?



O sensor pode estar virado para qualquer lado desde que esteja protegido com um bom Radiation Shield. 
Caso não o tenhas, convém colocar em local bem ventilado, onde não apanhe sol - directa ou indirectamente -, e protegido da chuva. 
Se reparares numa parede virada a norte não apanha sol, (embora possa apanhar indirectamente por reflexo de outras superfícies), virada a sul é quase dizer virada para o sol, e é mais difícil lidar com radiação difusa. 
Sem Radiation Shield a melhor solução é numa parede a norte e de perferência sem edifícios ou outros obstáculos à sua frente que possam reflectir alguma radiação.


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2008 às 22:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Permite-me um reparo;
> 
> Esse sensor termo-higro não pode estar ao sol, pois essas reentrâncias não o protegem da radiação difusa e muito menos da radiação solar directa.
> Como resultado, terás temperaturas máximas muitíssimo altas e completamente fora do contexto real, pelo que os teus dados perdem toda a validade nesse campo.
> ...




Pelo aspecto nem parece dos piores. Máximas muitíssimo altas também me parece um poucito exagerado, quem leia até pensará que são 5 ou 10ºC a mais, que não são. Estes equipamentos amadores não são propriamente equipamentos para medição cientifica e climatológica. Se formos assim tão rigorosos então mais vale dizer às pessoas que é um hobby para ricos e que não vale a pena ter estação e comprar apenas material profissional de muitos milhares, ou mesmo dezenas de milhar de euros.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 22:13)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> *Dave*, o sensor tem que estar mesmo virado para Norte, em qualquer estação meteorológica?
> 
> Se sim, porquê?
> 
> Se não, posso colocá-lo virado para qualquer posição?



Tive muitas dúvidas acerca do local ideal para colocar o sensor e decidi tomar em atenção alguns aspectos:
- ventos (principal direcção);
- ao abrigo do da luz solar;
- local arejado;

Neste caso, o sensor está virado para Norte porque a elíptica do Sol está mais inclinada para Sul, o que torna mais difícil encontrar um lugar assim no lado Sul (devido á radiação difusa)...
No sitio onde o coloquei tem também campo aberto para Oeste, de onde vêm os principais ventos aqui (a minha rua parece um funil  apanha muitos vento e falos passar aqui ), daí também ter optado por o colocar no tecto da varanda.

Por isso ser voltado para Norte, Sul, Este ou Oeste é indiferente, desde que reúna o mínimo de condições .


Espero ter esclarecido


----------



## Lightning (20 Out 2008 às 22:21)

*Dave* disse:


> (devido á radiação difusa)...



Radiação difusa significa o quê?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Out 2008 às 22:29)

Vince disse:


> Pelo aspecto nem parece dos piores. Máximas muitíssimo altas também me parece um poucito exagerado, quem leia até pensará que são 5 ou 10ºC a mais, que não são. Estes equipamentos amadores não são propriamente equipamentos para medição cientifica e climatológica. Se formos assim tão rigorosos então mais vale dizer às pessoas que é um hobby para ricos e que não vale a pena ter estação e comprar apenas material profissional de muitos milhares, ou mesmo dezenas de milhar de euros.



*Vince*, a zona do Porto é bastante fresca e lembro-me de ver um gráfico e uma imagem da consola da estação com 36,0 ºC de máxima, salvo erro, e com 22,4 ºC já depois das 18h.
Isso não é minimamente lógico, não faz qualquer sentido e conheço muito bem estas estações e os seus problemas/dificuldades de adaptação.  Conheço as WS3600 e são muito semelhantes a esta.
Ao sol exageram isso mesmo, *8 a 10 ºC*, se for preciso. 
Estes sensores não podem de forma nenhuma estar ao sol, estes pequenos pratos apenas os protegem da radiação difusa e não da directa.
Um membro deste fórum tem uma La Crosse WS3600 e tinha temperaturas perfeitas até que, em Maio, o sol rodou e a parede onde ele tinha o sensor começou a apanhar sol.
Aquando da incidência do sol no sensor ele tinha exageros nas máximas a rondar os *8 ºC*.

Com isto não quero desmoralizar ninguém. 

Gosto bastante da estação do *Furby*, apenas acho que ele devia, ao menos, colocar o termo-higro à sombra, pois assim ele vai acabar por danificar-se e as leituras não vão ser representativas da realidade.
Para provar isso, vou então pedir ao *Furby* que nos vá dando as mínimas e máximas que tem obtido e comparar com as do Porto, especialmente nos dias de sol e vento calmo.
Eu lembro-me que há cerca de um ano e meio, praticamente 4 meses depois de ter entrado aqui neste fórum, o *HotSpot* me avisava constantemente que eu tinha máximas exageradas, explicou-me toda a situação da radiação difusa, porque é que os meus registos não correspondiam à realidade, onde estava o problema, o que devia fazer, entre outras coisas.
No início ignorei, depois comecei a aborrecer-me um pouco com todas aquelas teorias que me eram mostradas, mas mais tarde percebi que estava a errar e o *HotSpot* tinha toda a razão naquilo que dizia.
Se por algum momento me senti aborrecido, hoje dou-me extremamente bem com ele e sei que ele me ajudou a perceber a realidade.
Ele sabe que eu sou uma pessoa de ver para crer e que não acredito em nada só porque me dizem; tenho de experimentar e ver os resultados.
Para além disso, sou extremamente rigoroso em tudo o que faço e não deixo que ocorra uma única falha em qualquer tarefa que tenha a fazer, sou extremamente perfeccionista, daí que incida tanto nestas questões.
Não quero ser chato, nem mesmo aborrecer ninguém, quero apenas que aproveitemos o material de que dispomos para uma utilização mais proveitosa e correcta, que represente melhor a realidade.
Na realidade, o *Furby* tem todas as possibilidades para resolver este problema; uma delas é colocar o termo-higro dentro de um RS e a outra, se não quiser ter gastos, é colocá-lo numa parede, virado a Norte, onde não apanhe sol e esteja protegido de fontes de reflecção da radiação solar.

*Furby*, quero apenas motivar-te a melhorar este aspecto, parabenizo-te pela tua estação e pela tua participação neste fórum e quero que entendas isto como uma crítica construtiva para fomentar a tua motivação e para que possas resolver esse problema e nunca para desmoralizar.
Não quero que ninguém fique com a impressão de que sou uma pessoa dura e fria, sou apenas muito rigoroso, mas adoro manter uma boa relação com as pessoas deste fórum e com quaisquer outras. 
Que nunca ninguém me interprete mal ou me julgue agressivo, bem pelo contrário; sou uma pessoa bastante compreensiva e condescendente. 
Procuro incessantemente atingir a perfeição, daí todos estes meus reparos.
É bom saber que por detrás destes nicks estão muitas pessoas que conheço pessoalmente e que hoje são meus amigos, é óptimo construirmos este tipo de relação com pessoas que partilham os mesmos gostos que nós; por mais que discorde em certos pontos com certas pessoas não quer dizer que não me dê bem com elas, são apenas opiniões diferentes. 
Cada pessoa tem as suas opiniões e é única.
Espero que me entendam e que tenha sido claro. 

Que venham esses dados na net, agradecemos imenso a tua colaboração e os teus dados; quantos mais, melhor. 
E claro, nunca hesites em postar no seguimento, mesmo que tenhas dados emitidos automaticamente para a net.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 23:12)

Eu cá só sei que já resolvi o meu problema da radiação difusa e afins 

Rico preço, rico radiation shield, rico Ebay Alemão   ficou tudo em 74€, agora é só esperar até há semana que vem.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2008 às 00:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu cá só sei que já resolvi o meu problema da radiação difusa e afins
> 
> Rico preço, rico radiation shield, rico Ebay Alemão   ficou tudo em 74€, agora é só esperar até há semana que vem.



É minha impressão ou encomendaste a um importador dos States?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 00:40)

Minho disse:


> É minha impressão ou encomendaste a um importador dos States?



Sim, parece que sim, eu dou noticias de como as coisas se vão processando.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Out 2008 às 12:44)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Eu lembro-me que há cerca de um ano e meio, praticamente 4 meses depois de ter entrado aqui neste fórum, o *HotSpot* me avisava constantemente que eu tinha máximas exageradas, explicou-me toda a situação da radiação difusa, porque é que os meus registos não correspondiam à realidade, onde estava o problema, o que devia fazer, entre outras coisas.
> No início ignorei, depois comecei a aborrecer-me um pouco com todas aquelas teorias que me eram mostradas, mas mais tarde percebi que estava a errar e o *HotSpot* tinha toda a razão naquilo que dizia.
> Se por algum momento me senti aborrecido, hoje dou-me extremamente bem com ele e sei que ele me ajudou a perceber a realidade.



Quem precisar da mesma "lavagem cerebral" estou às ordens 

Agora a sério, o Vince falou um pouco sem conhecimento de causa e acho que fez passar uma mensagem errada. Sendo equipamentos de tostões ou milhões teem que estar bem configurados para expremer todo o "sumo" do equipamento, porque:

- Uma estação do "lidl" marca melhor com um bom RS que uma vaisala do IM sem RS ao sol

- Um leitor de dvd de 25 euros ligado com um bom cabo scart dá melhor imagem que um de 1000 euros ligado com um cabo rca.

- Um carro de 20.000 eur anda mais que um ferrari com pneus de bicicleta.

Acho que consegui passar a mensagem...

Portanto furby, atenta nos conselhos dados pelo Daniel.


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 14:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Quem precisar da mesma "lavagem cerebral" estou às ordens
> 
> Agora a sério, o Vince falou um pouco sem conhecimento de causa e acho que fez passar uma mensagem errada. Sendo equipamentos de tostões ou milhões teem que estar bem configurados para expremer todo o "sumo" do equipamento, porque:
> 
> ...



Eu ontem depois tive uma longa conversa com o Daniel e tentei explicar mais ou menos o meu ponto de vista. O vosso eu entendo-o perfeitamente, é o ponto de vista do rigor e ainda bem que há pessoas como vocês os dois e outros.

Mas vamos ao meu ponto de vista, aquilo que eu queria dizer é que por vezes acho que  pode ser um pouco desmotivante uma pessoa que lá fez o seu investimento, teve todo o seu trabalho a montar tudo como deve ser, e depois ler que afinal a temperatura pode ser altíssima em relação à realidade. 

Eu sei que isso acontece, as experiências que o Mário fez com dois sensores em simultâneo e os gráficos que ele pôs cá falam por si. 

Mas nesse caso também era uma comparação desleal, um sensor sem nada a competir com um RS da Davis. Neste caso do furby não estamos a falar dum simples sensor, a estação em causa tem qualquer coisita, não será tão mau assim como um sensor exposto, sempre é um RS ou pseudo RS mesmo sendo fraco julgo que alguma coisa suavizará. Tenho algumas dúvidas que neste caso a diferença possa ser de mais de 5ºC por exemplo.

A questão tem a ver com o perfeito por vezes ser inimigo do bom ou mesmo do razoável. Não sei até que ponto esta realidade acabe por desmotivar as pessoas. E sabendo da limitação financeira que a maioria terá, eu sempre prefiro que as pessoas tenham as suas estações online, mesmo com limitações e alguns erros em certas situações, do que não terem estação nenhuma porque podem não ter capacidade em comprar a estação e ainda um bom RS, afinal uma estação para ligar ao PC, o respectivo PC ligado à Net ou um meteohub, tudo isso já começa a pesar um pouco na carteira. E afinal limitações de diversa ordem a maioria acabará por ter, raramente todos tem condições ideais para os diversos registos. 

Como disse, eu compreendo o vosso ponto de vista e ainda bem que tanto batalham no rigor, mas espero que também entendam o meu, que é o de alguma compreensão pelas diversas limitações e de alguma desmotivação ou mesmo opção pela não compra que a procura do rigor pode trazer devido aos custos.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 14:53)

Todos os argumentos aqui ditos são verdades! Agora existe sempre algo que pode ser feito, sem envolver gastos e sem frustrações! 

É óptimo ver mais uma boa estação em funcionamento. O rigor da mesma pode sempre ser trabalhado e existem sempre soluções para os mais diversos problemas!

Nunca me esqueço, que embora possa não ter os registos mais perfeitos, consegui uma muitissimo nítida melhoria no rigor dos valores, desde que fiz um pequeno arranjo com uma caixinha de Lypton Ice Tea (Momento publicitário ).

Gasto total: Mais chás que o habitual para a caixa ficar vazia! 

Acima de tudo temos que dar o valor a quem partilha da nossa paixão fazendo um investimento pessoal por vezes tão custoso!


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Sobre o debate/consideraçoes acerca da qualidade/rigor das informacoes difundidas, a minha achega vai no sentido de que nao se deve difundir o que, no parecer do emitente, nao atinja um nivel que nao ultrapasse a margem de erro que o proprio defeniu para cada parametro. Portanto dependerá do proprio, no entanto este deverá pensar que a informaçao, uma vez difundida, passa a ficar no dominio publico, e aceite como valida. Daí a necessidade de alguma exigencia.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2008 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Aqui deixo as fotos da localização da estação meteorológica de Setúbal da minha casa  todos os quadrantes e da estação  falta apenas o pluviometro que ainda não o testei lá em cima 
Norte




 
Sul





Este





Oeste





NW





NE





SW





SE





Mar ao fundo 





Estação:




 



 



 




Aqui a distancia da do sensor do vento e temperatura/humidade que está no terraço para a estação base que está no meu quarto!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 20:44)

Excelente, *Miguel*. 
Estou muito contente com esta evolução.
Confio agora muito mais nos teus dados e gosto muito da instalação.
Agora sim, podes ter mínimas e máximas correctas, belas rajadas de vento, dados muito mais representativos.
Assim até pode ser que te dêem o selo de qualidade no meteoclimatic; podes agora partilhar dados de forma muito mais fiável e aproximada da realidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 21:07)

Espetacular  

Agora é que vai ser vento há brava


----------



## Lightning (31 Out 2008 às 21:08)

Parabéns pela bela montagem 

Tenho muita pena em nao ter possibilidades como as tuas, Miguel, de montar a minha estação assim.... Amanhã posto aqui fotos da minha estação... (que em comparação com a tua tem aproximadamente uns 40% menos de fiabilidade).


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 21:14)

*Miguel*, Muitos Parabéns!

A Instalação está Muito Boa! Tens um prédio Alto, e sem Obstáculos Próximos!

Agora já não te vais queixar mais das Rajadas de Vento!


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 13:45)

Aqui estão as fotos da minha estação (desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o telemóvel). Aceito sugestões e críticas (a eventuais melhorias que poderia efectuar, desde que essas melhorias não impliquem colocar nada no telhado). Neste momento são estas as possibilidades que tenho de montar a estação. De qualquer maneira, gostava de voltar a referir que não digo a ninguém para confiar a 100% nestes dados, pois estaria a enganar essas pessoas. É o melhor que posso fazer, por agora. Espero que gostem 

Aqui vão elas:





Catavento (devido ao contraste é pouco perceptível )





Aqui já se percebe melhor





Mastro onde está preso o catavento. O mastro está bem preso ao ferro da varanda, por 5 braçadeiras. Testei várias vezes o ferro, e está totalmente imóvel e seguro. 





Pluviómetro, preso do lado de fora da varanda. Improvisei com um suporte para vasos. O pluviómetro está bem preso ao suporte por 3 braçadeiras, de maneira a que se o suporte se movimentar devido ao vento, o pluviómetro não caia. Coloquei uma borracha entre o suporte do vaso e o ferro da varanda para me certificar que o pluviómetro está o mais direito possível.





Pluviómetro, mais de perto. Consegue-se observar bem uma das braçadeiras que prende o instrumento ao suporte.





Suporte do RS (prego de aço bem enterrado na parede). Os cordéis são apenas provisórios (mais tarde vou substituír por arames fortes), já que a estação está ainda em fase de testes.





Radiation Shield. Optei pelo seguinte: prato com borda e furos - prato sem borda - prato com borda e furos (para a água escorrer melhor pelos pratos que não têm borda, e depois ir direita aos furos, a fim de proporcionar uma melhor escoação). Testei este método previamente em água.





Vista total do RS e o seu suporte. O que sobrou do catavento e do pluviómetro (os fios) são para mais tarde "arrumar" melhor.





Esta foi tirada ao contrário, mas penso que se compreende bem. 

Cumps
Frank_Tornado


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 14:30)

Bem, toda a instalação está bem conseguida 

Mas, o termómetro convinha que o afastasses mais da parede se puderes


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, toda a instalação está bem conseguida
> 
> Mas, o termómetro convinha que o afastasses mais da parede se puderes



Obrigado.  

Demorei 2 dias para estudar, cada sítio e cada instrumento...

Dizes que convinha estar mais afastado da parede para estar mais "arejado", não é?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 14:36)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Demorei 2 dias para estudar, cada sítio e cada instrumento...
> 
> Dizes que convinha estar mais afastado da parede para estar mais "arejado", não é?



Sim, se não praticamente nem sentes variações na temperatura de dia para dia  só mesmo em situações mais extremas.


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 14:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, se não praticamente nem sentes variações na temperatura de dia para dia  só mesmo em situações mais extremas.



Vou então tentar estudar outra maneira de colocar o suporte um bocado mais afastado da parede (já pensei em colocar um suporte de parede, daqueles para vasos, mas penso que também devem de haver outras maneiras).


----------



## zemike (1 Nov 2008 às 15:06)

Porque não penduras o RS no mastro que suporta o anemometro??

Abraço a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

Orá cá vai mais episódio meterológicos dos meus  a montagem e instação do radiation shield da Davis.













Comparação do tamanho do r.s e de uma caixa de 50 cd's. 
















































E pronto, já "roda"  

Já sei o que vão dizer, a fita cola não devia ser preta, e, o r.s está muito baixo, sim, e teêm razão, ambos os problemas vão ser resolvidos no próximos tempos, essencialmente a altura do r.s do chão


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 15:17)

zemike disse:


> Porque não penduras o RS no mastro que suporta o anemometro??
> 
> Abraço a todos



 Não tinha pensado nisso

Zemike bela ideia que me deste 

Mas não ficará um mastro demasiado pesado para ficar apenas preso por braçadeiras?


----------



## zemike (1 Nov 2008 às 15:33)

Reforça isso que deve aguentar


----------



## HotSpot (1 Nov 2008 às 15:33)

Está muito bom Mário, esse RS é uma maravilha.

Mas...um sensor dentro de um RS desses deve estar sempre ao sol, já pensaste em colocá-lo no telhado?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2008 às 15:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas...um sensor dentro de um RS desses deve estar sempre ao sol, já pensaste em colocá-lo no telhado?



Sim, assim que vier a minha nova Oregon, é para onde ele irá ser mudado


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2008 às 15:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Orá cá vai mais episódio meterológicos dos meus  a montagem e instação do radiation shield da Davis.
> 
> 
> E pronto, já "roda"



Como uma criança que espera pela meia-noite para abrir as prendas que o Pai-Natal lhe trouxe!


----------



## *Dave* (1 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

Mais uma bela aquisição .


*André* boa animação  um "meteomaluco" com um "brinquedo" novo .


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2008 às 18:27)

Belo RS que tens aí 

Eu vou fazer um upgrade ao meu, vou construír outro com mais pratos e que sejam mais resistentes. Depois logo vejo onde o coloco, se do lado de fora da varanda preso às grades, se preso ao mastro do anemómetro... As fotos pa quem quiser ver estão na página anterior a esta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2008 às 22:50)

Nem é preciso alterares o teu RS, *Frank_Tornado*.
Basta colocá-lo do lado de fora da varanda, a cerca de 1m da parede da varanda.
De certeza que o ferro irá aguentar, mesmo que tenhas de o reforçar.
Terás valores muito mais fiáveis, sem teres de alterar nada no teu RS. 
De uma forma geral, penso que por agora a instalação está suficientemente bem feita, com tempo lá a vais melhorando, para começar não está má.


----------



## zehelmer (2 Nov 2008 às 01:02)

Boas!

Acabei de instalar (a título meramente experimental) uma FWS20. 

Para já... está tudo nos conformes 

Bom domingo! 

José Silva / Arada (Ovar)


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2008 às 18:28)

Mário Barros, para que preço é que vai um abrigo desses?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2008 às 18:41)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mário Barros, para que preço é que vai um abrigo desses?



Mais vale comprar na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha, pois não compensa muito fazer o que o *Mário* fez, só em situações particulares em que eles estão abaixo dos 80 € e mesmo assim não compensa, por causa das taxas alfandegárias.
Se comprares na Gestel são 70 € + IVA (84 €) e, se mandares vir de fora, vai ser mais barato ao início, mas depois com portes e taxas fica em cerca de 100 €.


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2008 às 10:38)

Bom, não posso deixar de parabenizar os membros que aqui postaram pelas novas estações, localizações e upgrades efectuados!

Nunca é demais agradecer pelo vosso esforço, dedicação (e não completo, que ainda podem pensar que estou a  fazer publicidade a algum clube desportivo ).

Muito obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Nov 2008 às 12:43)

vitamos disse:


> Bom, não posso deixar de parabenizar os membros que aqui postaram pelas novas estações, localizações e upgrades efectuados!
> 
> Nunca é demais agradecer pelo vosso esforço, dedicação (e não completo, que ainda podem pensar que estou a  fazer publicidade a algum clube desportivo ).
> 
> Muito obrigado



Subscrevo o que disseste. 
Apesar de muita gente pensar que sou uma pessoa rígida e tomada pelo rigor, a verdade é que, mesmo que não o comunique, estou contente com todas estas evoluções.
Para todos um muito obrigado por fazerem crescer dia após dia este fórum, com qualidade e empenho.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2008 às 20:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Subscrevo o que disseste.
> Apesar de muita gente pensar que sou uma pessoa rígida e tomada pelo rigor, a verdade é que, mesmo que não o comunique, estou contente com todas estas evoluções.
> Para todos um muito obrigado por fazerem crescer dia após dia este fórum, com qualidade e empenho.



Penso que não há muito a agradecer , pois uma das coisas que mais gosto de fazer é dar a minha contribuição em cada situação (se é que me compreendem). A meteorologia é um dos temas que mais gosto de trabalhar, abordar e comentar, e por isso não fiz nada mais nada menos do que respeitar esse gosto. 

Quanto à estação meteorológica, já estava há MUITO tempo para comprar uma, mas como não gostava daquelas simples que só dão temperatura e pressão, fiz um esforço e consegui adquirir esta. 

Com o tempo vou melhorando as instalações... 

Voltando ao assunto, para mim ter encontrado este fórum foi como colocar a última peça do puzzle, que está agora completo.

Cumps a todos
Frank_Tornado


----------



## Jodamensil (3 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

boas pessoal eu ainda sou um bocado novato nestas coisas. 
Que estação meteorologica me aconcelham para começar? Nao keria tambem gastar muito dinheiro.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2008 às 22:07)

Jodamensil disse:


> boas pessoal eu ainda sou um bocado novato nestas coisas.
> Que estação meteorologica me aconcelham para começar? Nao keria tambem gastar muito dinheiro.




Como não sei o que é muito dinheiro para ti, isso é um conceito relativo , vou tentar resumir.

Tens estaçoes low-cost entrada de gama, por volta de 30€, algumas Oregon e marcas brancas como a Lidl e outras que aparecem nalguns supermercados discount ou grandes superfícies com uma boa relação preço/qualidade. A Lidl antiga era porreira, mas a versão mais recente tem algumas manias com a pressão.

A seguir tens estações desse género mas mais sofisticadas, eventualmente mais rigorosas e com mais funções, com preços que podem ir dos 30€ aos 100€, etc. Pessoalmente não recomendo estações deste segmento, para gastar por exemplo 80 ou 100€ numa estação, acho que tem mais lógica o segmento seguinte, ou seja, parece-me mais lógico poupar e esperar mais algum tempo.

O segmento seguinte é o das estações que podes ligar ao computador. Isso permite-te recolheres os dados no PC e ficares com registos todos no computador em base de dados. Para além disso, podes por exemplo ligar a estação à Internet e disponibilizares os teus dados a toda a gente.  Neste segmento os preços começam normalmente pelos 180€/200€, no entanto, esta gama de entrada deste segmento tem algumas limitações apesar do dinheiro investido já ser algum, por exemplo, o maior problema é a medição de temperaturas, os radiation shields são por norma  limitados (nos segmentos anteriores a este o problema é pior, pois a maioria de vezes não tem mesmo nenhuma protecção). 
E convem também acrescentar que ligar um PC permanentemente também implica custos como comunicações, consumo, etc.

Acima deste segmento de entrada, tens depois varias estações que vão dos 400€ aos 1000€ ou mais, já numa gama que se pode considerar semi-profissional.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Nov 2008 às 20:18)

Boa noite 

A fim de melhorar a qualidade dos meus dados, ontem e hoje (do tempo livre que fui tendo) melhorei a colocação do sensor termo-higro.
Como podem ver na foto, além de "puxar" o sensor mais para a frente (para a rua) coloquei por cima do mesmo uma fina e ajustada placa de esferovite para que o facto de o telhado estar a cerca de 30cm por cima tenha o menos de influencia possível nas temperaturas e para o proteger de algumas pingas que possam cair .

Espero que corrijam esta minha alteração, caso achem que algo está mal ;D.





Peço desculpa pelo foco da imagem não ser o melhor... mas de noite foi o melhor que consegui.


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:35)

*Dave* disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> A fim de melhorar a qualidade dos meus dados, ontem e hoje (do tempo livre que fui tendo) melhorei a colocação do sensor termo-higro.
> Como podem ver na foto, além de "puxar" o sensor mais para a frente (para a rua) coloquei por cima do mesmo uma fina e ajustada placa de esferovite para que o facto de o telhado estar a cerca de 30cm por cima tenha o menos de influencia possível nas temperaturas e para o proteger de algumas pingas que possam cair .
> ...



Viva Dave! Em princípio não vejo problemas na instalação a não ser que o Sol bata na placa de esferovite... Isso acontece? Digo-te isto porque uma vez construí um abrigo desse material e os resultados em termos de isolamento foram péssimos, pelo simples facto de o sol bater alguns segundos na placa de esferovite que NEM SEQUER estava em contacto com o sensor! Se tal não acontecer ignora o meu reparo


----------



## *Dave* (5 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

vitamos disse:


> Viva Dave! Em princípio não vejo problemas na instalação a não ser que o Sol bata na placa de esferovite... Isso acontece?



 Não, não acontece. A placa está lá apenas por precaução. Como já tinha postado anteriormente, o meu sensor está virado para norte... não leva com luz directa do Sol .

Obrigado pela resposta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Nov 2008 às 19:44)

*Dave* disse:


> Não, não acontece. A placa está lá apenas por precaução. Como já tinha postado anteriormente, o meu sensor está virado para norte... não leva com luz directa do Sol .
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta



A localização está óptima.
Vai apenas andando de olho nas máximas para ver possíveis alterações, de resto parece-me tudo óptimo.


----------



## joaoj (7 Nov 2008 às 15:54)

Ola a todos
Finalmente e com a ajuda do Mario Barros consegui por a minha estação online !

Obrigado...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN170


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2008 às 17:23)

Boas tardes!
Estou a pensar em comprar uma estação meteorológica "OTIO WHS- 6041", O que vos parece? e se a comprar qual deverá ser o melhor lugar para a pôr (de salientar que moro num prédio). Já agora, é necessária alguma autorização ou algo do género?

Obrigado


----------



## joaoj (11 Nov 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite a todos

depois de varias tentativas consegui colocar a minha estação no meteoclimatic...

cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Nov 2008 às 22:21)

joaoj disse:


> Boa noite a todos
> 
> depois de varias tentativas consegui colocar a minha estação no meteoclimatic...
> 
> cumprimentos



Parabéns, *joaoj* ! 
Mais uma estação online no meteoclimatic para seguir com atenção.


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 12:01)

Tal como prometi, aqui estão as fotos do upgrade que fiz ao catavento (colocá-lo 5 metros mais elevado do que estava anteriormente, e sem quaisquer obstáculos que possam alterar os valores).

Está preso a um ferro bem forte, e bem preso, como se pode ver nas imagens a seguir.

Estas são as condições máximas que tenho, mais que isto já não posso fazer mesmo. Mais tarde acrescentarei aqui uma foto mas com uma vista de lado e de frente do prédio, para terem uma melhor ideia da altura a que o catavento se encontra (cerca de altura média do telhado).

Aqui vão elas:



























No final da instalação certifiquei-me que o próprio ferro se encontra *totalmente* imóvel. Mas como disse atrás, ainda faltam uns ajustes e melhoramentos. Não está totalmente concluído.

Acabei agora mesmo de colocar o ferro de uma maneira melhor. A ponta do ferro já não está torta como se pode ver nas imagens, agora sim está totalmente direita. Depois tiro fotos e meto aqui


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2008 às 13:19)

Muito melhor agora a colocação do anemometro,  já vais ter valores mais realistas do vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 16:52)

Parabéns pelas melhorias !


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

Deixo aqui a nota que a partir de agora, passarei a disponibilizar dados acerca da velocidade do vento.

Numa escala de 0 a 100, está nos 60/70% do real, pois foi construído por mim.

Depois de alguns cálculos e de alguma habilidade, coloquei o sensor de um velocímetro de bicicleta, numa "chaminé das que rodam" . Em seguida estiquei um fio até ao local ideal e "atarraxei" o computador (ecran onde aparece a velocidade do vento).

Para dizer a verdade, comparando com a estação mais próxima (com disponibilização de dados na web), nem acho que esteja assim tão errado....

Vou continuar a ver como se porta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Deixo aqui a nota que a partir de agora, passarei a disponibilizar dados acerca da velocidade do vento.
> 
> Numa escala de 0 a 100, está nos 60/70% do real, pois foi construído por mim.
> 
> ...



Excelente ideia !


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 17:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Excelente ideia !



 Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2008 às 17:57)

Uma boa  e engenhosa ideia sem dúvida... Até onde a criatividade pode ir


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 18:10)

vitamos disse:


> Até onde a criatividade pode ir



... pode, pelo menos, ir até ao telhado do vizinho .


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 19:09)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> No final da instalação certifiquei-me que o próprio ferro se encontra *totalmente* imóvel. Mas como disse atrás, ainda faltam uns ajustes e melhoramentos. Não está totalmente concluído.





*Dave* disse:


> Deixo aqui a nota que a partir de agora, passarei a disponibilizar dados acerca da velocidade do vento.
> 
> Numa escala de 0 a 100, está nos 60/70% do real, pois foi construído por mim.
> 
> ...




É incrível tanta dedicação!
Mais do que dedicação. Vontade! Apesar das barreiras que nos impõem os lugares onde vivemos, conseguimos sempre arranjar uma forma de dar a volta da melhor maneira, a problemas que pareciam impossiveis contornar.
E ver isso, e assistir a tantas evoluções, é fantástico!



*Dave* disse:


> ... pode, pelo menos, ir até ao telhado do vizinho .



Ora nem mais!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 20:08)

Já encomendei o NSLU2 (meteohub).
Segundo a loja, amanhã vem a caminho.
Agora é só esperar pela sua chegada.


----------



## *Dave* (19 Nov 2008 às 20:40)

AnDré disse:


> É incrível tanta dedicação!
> Mais do que dedicação. Vontade!



É mesmo , falo não só por mim, mas por todos aqueles que aqui demonstraram a sua vontade em fazer mais e melhor. Sinal que este fórum está a ficar repleto de pessoas que se esforçam, lutam e partilham as suas ideias, dados, estados das estações meteorológicas, etc, e, quase sempre, levam uma resposta simpática e motivadora. Para mim a chave de todo este "sucesso", está nisso mesmo, na simpatia dos membros do _meteopt_ .


Abraço.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já encomendei o NSLU2 (meteohub).
> Segundo a loja, amanhã vem a caminho.
> Agora é só esperar pela sua chegada.



Se me puderes dar o contacto da loja onde vais comprar o equipamento era porreiro!! Já agora, o equipamento vem logo com o software meteohub? 
É porque no site do meteohub e tipo diz que a licença do software são 50€ mas não passa facturas... ora para comprar isso na câmara onde trabalho, sem factura é impossivel!! Se a loja vendesse logo o pacote completo era bem melhor!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2008 às 20:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Se me puderes dar o contacto da loja onde vais comprar o equipamento era porreiro!! Já agora, o equipamento vem logo com o software meteohub?
> É porque no site do meteohub e tipo diz que a licença do software são 50€ mas não passa facturas... ora para comprar isso na câmara onde trabalho, sem factura é impossivel!! Se a loja vendesse logo o pacote completo era bem melhor!!



Encomendei de Inglaterra. 
O NSLU2 não pode vir com o software porque o software foi criado por um amante de meteorologia especialmente para este modelo.
Ora, a Linksys desconhece isto e não ganharia nada - mesmo que soubesse - em vender este produto com este software pois apenas um número limitado de pessoas quer este software - nós, meteoloucos por toda a Europa ou pelo Mundo - e a Linksys não vai decerto fazer tal coisa.
E sim, é impossível trazer factura já que o software vai ser comprado pela Internet, eu próprio comprei o NSLU2 pela Internet.


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 21:02)

É o gosto que tenho pela meteorologia que faz com que eu sinta esta necessidade de partilhar os dados com todos, trocar informações, ter espírito de entre-ajuda e de fazer cada vez melhor.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2008 às 21:21)

Ena pá, o paraíso meteorológico


----------



## Lightning (19 Nov 2008 às 21:34)

Podiam-me oferecer uma... Ta quase o Natal aí... 

Eu até me portei muito bem este ano e tudo


----------



## Snowflake (30 Nov 2008 às 14:33)

Pessoal, comprei uma estação no media markt. Eu nem sei se aquilo se pode considerar uma estação, pois é um aparelho muito pequeno e diz apenas a temperatura (com casas decimais, uau lol). Foi bem baratinha, mas agora tenho algumas duvidas na sua correcta colocação, para ter dados o mais fidedignos possivel.

Até agora coloquei lá fora perto da janela, e eu até acho que é um bom local porque é numa zona perpendicular a um outro prédio colado, portanto até está bem protegido. Moro no 5º andar.

Mesmo assim, a "estação" está a registar valores algo elevados.

Que conselhos me podem dar? Agradeço desde já e peço desculpa pela minha ignorância lol


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 17:09)

Snowflake disse:


> Pessoal, comprei uma estação no media markt. Eu nem sei se aquilo se pode considerar uma estação, pois é um aparelho muito pequeno e diz apenas a temperatura (com casas decimais, uau lol). Foi bem baratinha, mas agora tenho algumas duvidas na sua correcta colocação, para ter dados o mais fidedignos possivel.
> 
> Até agora coloquei lá fora perto da janela, e eu até acho que é um bom local porque é numa zona perpendicular a um outro prédio colado, portanto até está bem protegido. Moro no 5º andar.
> 
> ...




Olá, *Snowflake*. 


(À semelhança do que te disse em mensagem privada):

Tenho 3 estações meteorológicas, mas só divulgo os dados da mais fiável que tenho; as outras apenas servem para comparar os dados.

A que utilizo constantemente e cujos dados divulgo é uma Davis Vantage Pro2 equipada com um radiation shield (que lhe permite estar ao sol tendo registos fiáveis, pois o sol não incide no sensor e o ar ventila o sensor com facilidade).

As outras estações pequeninas e simples que tenho - que apenas utilizo para comparar dados de temperatura - estão orientadas a Norte, num local bastante fresco e sempre à sombra, durante todo o ano.
É importante que nunca apanhem sol e estejam reguardadas de todo o tipo de radiação reflectida e difusa; longe de paredes ou janelas que apanhem sol e de tudo o que reflicta calor artificial à sua volta.
Se puderes deixá-la assim instalada já terás valores bastante fiáveis.

Um problema bastante difícil de resolver é o da radiação difusa, que mesmo que a estação esteja à sombra não se irá livrar dela.
A solução mais simples é colocar uma peça de cartão ou madeira à frente do sensor, para que este esteja à sombra de tal maneira que fique às escuras, deixando-lhe ainda uma abertura para que possa arejar e medir a temperatura correctamente.

Não deves cobrir excessivamente o sensor, apenas fazer sombra com essa peça de cartão que deve ficar à frente do sensor, pois as nuvens e tudo o que rodeia o sensor reflecte radiação e esta é a melhor maneira de combater os efeitos dessa radiação e ter registos o mais fiáveis possível.

Depois de fazeres isto, volta a comparar insistentemente os teus valores com os da estação amadora de Oeiras, do nosso membro *fsl*.

Quanto mais próximos os teus registos ficarem dos dele, teoricamente mais fiáveis serão os teus dados.

Vai tentando desta forma e irás ter bons resultados, certamente.


----------



## Snowflake (1 Dez 2008 às 01:02)

Daniel, experimentei pôr uma peça de cartão à frente do aparelho e o facto é que a temperatura subiu ao invés de estabilizar ou até mesmo descer.

Terei que encontrar uma solução para isto...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 09:52)

Snowflake disse:


> Daniel, experimentei pôr uma peça de cartão à frente do aparelho e o facto é que a temperatura subiu ao invés de estabilizar ou até mesmo descer.
> 
> Terei que encontrar uma solução para isto...



Então ilustra a instalação desse aparelho com fotos e aí poderei ajudar-te melhor.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

Mais uma investida  que por agora está assim, infelizmente a base do pluviometro não cabe no ferro, mas não faz mal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 19:14)

Parabéns pelas mais recentes melhorias.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

Hoje, e mais de 9 meses depois da última manutenção, também subi ao telhado para fazer a limpeza ao meu pluviometro que estava um verdadeiro nojo!






Uma hora depois já estava de novo a brilhar!
Ainda comecei a fazer o teste da calibração, a ver se estava tudo em ordem, mas começou a chuviscar e tive de cavar dali para fora. As telhas já estavam a escorregar.
Fica para amanhã!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

Pois é, *André*. 
O meu também estava bastante sujo, mas ficou todo limpinho.
Quando fiz o teste da calibração fiquei todo contente; o resultado foi exactamente aquele que devia ser, não errou nem por 0,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

Hoje fui à FNAC e aproveitei para adquirir um termómetro portátil National Geographic, igual ao do *Mário Barros*. 
Agora, mesmo nas minhas viagens que habitualmente faço poderei saber a temperatura exacta no local, sem ter de levar nenhuma estação.
Este termómetro é pequeno, muito prático, regista mínimas e máximas e é bastante fiável, deu para ver isso com o do Mário.
Como gostei dele e já conhecia a sua fiabilidade, decidi comprá-lo.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

Como sabem, sou um aficionado do BTT.
No outro dia comprei um velocímetro e adivinhem só, tem um termómetro incorporado e testado hoje...
Os valor era exactamente os mesmos que os da estação .

Agora, também eu, quando fizer os meus trilhos pelas serras da beira, vou saber a temperatura e com a chegada do Inverno, vou fazer um ranking de "a temperatura mais baixa comigo a fazer BTT" .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2008 às 20:54)

*Dave* disse:


> Como sabem, sou um aficionado do BTT.
> No outro dia comprei um velocímetro e adivinhem só, tem um termómetro incorporado e testado hoje...
> Os valor era exactamente os mesmos que os da estação .
> 
> Agora, também eu, quando fizer os meus trilhos pelas serras da beira, vou saber a temperatura e com a chegada do Inverno, vou fazer um ranking de "a temperatura mais baixa comigo a fazer BTT" .



Excelente ! 
É preciso é que o sol não apareça, senão lá se vai a fiabilidade.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2008 às 21:47)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Excelente !
> É preciso é que o sol não apareça, senão lá se vai a fiabilidade.



 O problema não deve estar aí, até porque já me esto a mentalizar para apanhar uma chuvada daquelas .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

Pode dizer-se que oficialmente confio no termómetro portátil da National Geographic. 
Coloquei-o no peitoral de uma janela, totalmente à sombra e resguardado o mais possível da radiação, durante cerca de 20 minutos e o resultado foi bom.


Enquanto a Davis registava *13,2 ºC*...






O termómetro portátil estava nos *13,1 ºC* ! 






Os dados são sempre bastante aproximados, ora a Davis dá mais, ora dá menos...note-se apenas que o termómetro portátil também é bastante sensível à radiação difusa.

Fiquei satisfeito com os resultados e sei que posso confiar nele para o levar comigo nas minhas viagens !


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Dez 2008 às 15:37)

Ontem passei na media markt de alfragide, e fiquei algo decepcionado com as estações que lá encontrei...
Ou muito básicas, ou demasiado completas para o que pretendo.. Cá para mim, vou mesmo comprar a WS3500 e compro o adaptador para o portátil...


----------



## schild (9 Dez 2008 às 02:31)

olá,pessoal eu moro no brasil e possuo uma estação automática da oregon scientific 928wmr e quero comprar o software para colocar os dados dela no wunderground.
Onde eu poderia comprar ja que não consigo achar aqui no brasil, e onde tem é muito caro?


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 17:32)

Algumas mensagens deste tópico recuperadas do crash da BD:


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

Boa noite a todos:

Conforme anunciei, comprei uma WMR 100 N, que provisoriamente
montei na varanda do meu apartamento, enquanto não tiver luz verde dos restantes condóminos, para a instalar no telhado do prédio.

Enquanto aguardo, vou "sentindo" as possibilidades da Estação.
E tenho-vos a dizer que não atino com ela (o meu inglês também é fraco):

*1*-Não sei ver em que pasta estão guardadas as medições diárias.
*2*-Várias vezes, estando eu no computador, recebo numa janela, uma
msg a informar-me que a estação perdeu ligação ao servidor; depois disso
demora algum teeeempo a sair do visor do meu PC.
*3*-Não sei também como colocar os dados da Virtual W Station na Web.
*4*-Tenho alguma dificuldade em trabalhar com o software (Weather OS),
que acompanha a estação
*5*-Para agravar a situação. tenho o pluviómetro avariado, já que não
transmite os dados para a Estação.

Perante esta negra situação, pedia colaboração de alguém, por favor, que me ajudasse a resolver os problemas 1; 2; 3; e 4.


Obrigado, e um abraço


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

É com enorme satisfação que vos informo que a minha nova DAVIS VANTAGE PRO 2 PLUS acabou de chegar!!! Ainda nem abri a caixa!!!

Vou agora tratar das coisas para proceder à sua instalação a curto prazo!!! E disponibilizar os dados da mesma Online!!!

Depois já coloco umas fotos!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 14:49)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> É com enorme satisfação que vos informo que a minha nova DAVIS VANTAGE PRO 2 PLUS acabou de chegar!!! Ainda nem abri a caixa!!!
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela aquisição, esperamos pela instalação.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> É com enorme satisfação que vos informo que a minha nova DAVIS VANTAGE PRO 2 PLUS acabou de chegar!!! Ainda nem abri a caixa!!!
> 
> ...








Parabéns!! 


Cá esperamos pela montagem dela e pela respectiva disponibilização Online dos dados.


E já agora, sempre foi comprada na loja da nautica???


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

Kraliv disse:


> E já agora, sempre foi comprada na loja da nautica???



Acabei por comprá-la na Gestel! A situação resolveu-se e a entrega até foi rápida...cerca de 3 semanas.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Acabei por comprá-la na Gestel! A situação resolveu-se e a entrega até foi rápida...cerca de 3 semanas.





Ah..ok 


Os tais que ainda não me responderam ao Email 



Não te esqueças que o pessoal quer ver fotos da estação, da montagem e os dados Online


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2009 às 19:13)

A primeira foto depois de a retirar da caixa:


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2009 às 19:17)

Parabéns *ecobcg*!! Que bela máquina que tens aí!

Agora toca a montar isso tudo e a colocá-la debitar dados para a _net_, em Tempo Real!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

ecobcg disse:


>



Linda ! 

Tens aí uma estação para estimar durante muitos anos, não duvides.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2009 às 23:56)

Sortudo 

Também desejava ter uma assim 


Trata bem isso, como o Daniel diz, é para estimar durante looooooonnngos anitos


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2009 às 12:09)

Obrigado a todos.

A estação irá ser instalada no Sitio das Fontes - Parque Municipal, aqui perto de Lagoa. O anemómetro ficará num poste com 10 a 12 m de altura e o resto dos sensores ficarão instalados num tripé que foi comprado juntamente com a estação, devendo ficar a uma altura de 1,5 m do solo, mais ou menos.

Pretendo depois disponibilizar os dados online, tanto num site dedicado à estação, como nos próprios sites da Câmara Municipal de Lagoa, lagoaambiente e do Sitio das Fontes. 

Espero ter tudo pronto a curto prazo.


----------



## Gor (10 Fev 2009 às 03:20)

Parabens *ecobcg* bela estação!

Espero poder vela montada ai no Sitio das Fontes, já que vou ai muitas vezes passear, pois moro perto. 

Gor


----------



## Gor (12 Fev 2009 às 17:06)

Caros Amigos.

Hoje comprei a minha estação meteorológica  , é a Oregon BAR388HG

Precisava de uma estação afim de prever o estado do tempo para poder organizar as minhas saídas desportivas e planeamentos para observações no campo da Astronomia Amadora.
E como trabalho de noite e no exterior, gosto de estar sempre a par das condições meteorológicas, é uma boa maneira de ocupar o tempo 

Agora é ver como ela se porta 

Já agora gostaria de saber se algum aqui dos colegas sabe calcular o Ponto de Orvalho, na forma de uma formula para o Excel.

Obrigado.

Gor


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Fev 2009 às 14:51)

*Boas:*

Para a minha estação *WMR 100N* quantos painéis solares devo comprar?
Ou 1 chegará para alimentar tudo (sensor da temp, do vento e da precipitação)?

Um abraço.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 15:33)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Boas:*
> 
> Para a minha estação *WMR 100N* quantos painéis solares devo comprar?
> Ou 1 chegará para alimentar tudo (sensor da temp, do vento e da precipitação)?
> ...



Penso que o material que a estação traz de origem é suficiente.


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Fev 2009 às 21:33)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que o material que a estação traz de origem é suficiente.



De origem não traz nenhum painel solar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Fev 2009 às 21:42)

henriquesillva disse:


> De origem não traz nenhum painel solar



Precisamente. 

Não é necessário nenhum painel solar; pelo menos de todas a WMR100 que eu vi, nenhuma precisou de ser alimentada por um painel solar.
A estação traz pilhas e é necessário substituí-las de tempos a tempos.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2009 às 22:10)

ecobcg disse:


> A primeira foto depois de a retirar da caixa:



Boa noite,


Surgiu-me uma dúvida relativamente à instalação da estação, mais especificamente em relação ao pluviómetro. É necessário procedermos à colocação do adaptador métrico no pluviómetro para termos as leituras em mm, não é?

Quanto ao anemómetro, convém instalá-lo logo com o braço virado para o Norte geográfico? Qual é a declinação a usar relativamente ao Norte Magnético?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Fev 2009 às 23:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Surgiu-me uma dúvida relativamente à instalação da estação, mais especificamente em relação ao pluviómetro. É necessário procedermos à colocação do adaptador métrico no pluviómetro para termos as leituras em mm, não é?
> ...



Tal como disse por PM, tens mesmo de colocar o adaptador métrico, desmontando o cilindro do pluviómetro e separando-o da estrutura do módulo principal da Davis.
Entre as cochas pluviométricas e imediatamente debaixo delas fica instalado esse adaptador; só depois dessa adaptação podes usar as leituras em mm.

O anemómetro deve ter o braço metálico apontado para Norte, no meu caso orientei-o com uma bússola e coloquei-o rigorosamente para Norte, mas apenas com a ajuda da bússola, que julguei suficiente; ainda há poucos dias estive a rever a sua instalação e pareceu-me bem orientado.


Depois mostra-nos algumas fotos da instalação.


----------



## DMartins (19 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

Boas.
Se por acaso alguém souber, tinha uma questão para vos colocar.


Oregon Scientific WMR100N *(RE-ENG)*

Alguém sabe o que isto a negrito quer dizer?
São as comuns WMR100N, ou algo é diferente?
Pergunto, porque aqui em baixo, estão a um preço que julgo mais baixo que o normal...

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B163120/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100N_(RE_ENG)/



Já agora, e como à partida o sítio onde irá ser colocada vai ser de acesso difícil (telhado do prédio, que implica pedir ao condomínio para lá ir mudar baterias, o que não é nada fácil), que acham desta? -

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B169206/cid/6042/La_Crosse_Technology_WS2350/#


(Desculpem ter copiado o post para este tópico, mas como ninguém respondeu no outro, poderiam não ter visto)
Obrigado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 00:01)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Se por acaso alguém souber, tinha uma questão para vos colocar.
> 
> 
> ...



Não faço a mínima ideia, deve ser a versão de Inglaterra ou uma referência para o modelo europeu, algo do género, mas não estou seguro daquilo que digo.




DMartins disse:


> Já agora, e como à partida o sítio onde irá ser colocada vai ser de acesso difícil (telhado do prédio, que implica pedir ao condomínio para lá ir mudar baterias, o que não é nada fácil), que acham desta? -
> 
> http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B169206/cid/6042/La_Crosse_Technology_WS2350/#



As La Crosse têm o inconviente de ter os sensores ligados por fios, o que para ti parece ser uma vantagem.
No entanto, vais ter de mudar as pilhas do termo-higro, que normalmente se coloca no telhado, no interior de um bom radiation shield, que o proteja devidamente da radiação solar.
Logo por aí, também terás de ir ao telhado, de tempos a tempos, mudar as suas pilhas.

Se queres a minha opinião, as La Crosse são as mais fracas - de uma forma geral - e deixam um pouco a desejar a nível de sinal; o sinal é fraco, interfere facilmente com outros aparelhos, não raras vezes há erros na leitura dos dados dos vários instrumentos.
Para além disso, os sensores são, geralmente, de uma durabilidade bastante reduzida, avariam facilmente e o termo-higro tende a dar valores de temperatura demasiado extremados.
Ou seja, as mínimas exageradamente baixas, em comparação com um qualquer outro sensor, e as máximas a fugir um pouco para o elevado.
Acrescento ainda que, quando a humidade sobe, no higrómetro apresenta uma descida e, quando na realidade desce, ocorre o inverso no sensor, observando-se um ligeira subida da mesma.

São, portanto, sensores bastante instáveis, frágeis, de fiabilidade um pouco mais reduzida e com uma durabilidade que deixa um pouco a desejar.
Mas isto é só a minha opinião e algum conhecimento de causa, pois aquilo que afirmo resulta de experiências que eu próprio tive com sensores da La Crosse, nomeadamente nos modelos mais básicos, com a WS1600 e 9119. 
A WS2350, que é a que referes, também parece sofrer do mesmo no termo-higro.
Tenho mais confiança na La Crosse nos modelos mais avançados e de maior qualidade, nomeadamente a WS3600 e WS3650, que já parecem mais fiáveis e robustas.

Por isso, se fosse a ti, avançava com mais confiança para uma Oregon, nomeadamente o modelo que referiste.
É uma estação bastante acessível, razoavelmente equipada e com fiabilidade mais ao nível da Oregon.
Atenção à letra N no final da nomenclatura; escolhe o modelo *WMR100N*, para que possas ter o termo-higrómetro separado dos restantes instrumentos.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Fev 2009 às 00:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não faço a mínima ideia, deve ser a versão de Inglaterra ou uma referência para o modelo europeu, algo do género, mas não estou seguro daquilo que digo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho uma ws3650 e não tenho razão de queixa. Os sensores estão entre um router e dois pc's e recebo os dados sem problemas e sem serem extremados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Fev 2009 às 07:18)

thunderboy disse:


> Tenho uma ws3650 e não tenho razão de queixa. Os sensores estão entre um router e dois pc's e recebo os dados sem problemas e sem serem extremados.



Precisamente; foi o que eu referi no meu post - as La Crosse mais avançadas, como a WS3600 e WS3650 são notoriamente mais fiáveis em todos os aspectos.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 09:30)

Eu tenho a WS3600 e tinha problemas com a recepção do sinal e não dava por ela, só dei devido à precipitação, chovia e chovia e o sinal do pluviómetro nem sempre era transmitido, comecei a achar estranho o valor que tinha para o que tinha chovido. Liguei o termo-higrómetro à base por cabo, nunca mais tive problemas e de um modo geral estou satisfeito com os valores obtidos.
Para mim o grande ponto negativo, são os reset que estas estações fazem, por vezes estão meses sem fazer, mas também já me aconteceu 2 vezes num mês, isto é que me tira do sério.


----------



## DMartins (20 Fev 2009 às 09:48)

Incansável Daniel.
Mais uma vez, o meu obrigado.


----------



## under (20 Fev 2009 às 10:50)

Boas Pessoal!
Nao levem a mal esta minha "brincadeira" mas eu sou um fã da meteorologia e esta é a minha "estaçao meteorologica" 
Tem sido fiavel ao longo dos anos para prever com razoavel pontaria o tempo.Alem deste tenho mais 2,todos a energia solar e com ALTI/BARO/TEMP. e todos batem certo.

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii216/ionplated/IMG_2676.jpg

PS: peço desculpa mas nao tenho fotos,aqui os graus estao expressos em farenheit.
Um Abraço em milibares.


----------



## RMira (26 Fev 2009 às 14:45)

Boas,

Tenho andado arredado do fórum há uns dias porque tenho andado de volta da minha estação que comprei no Lidl. Sei que não é sofisticada mas nunca esperei é que não conseguisse sequer afinar a temperatura exterior. Comprei um ninho de piriquitos para o abrigar e pintei com tinta de esmalte branco com várias camadas e coloquei no parapeito da janela da sala. Coloquei na abertura circular rede mosquiteira (várias camadas) para reduzir a secção e num orificio pequeno coloquei cola de pistola a vedar...

Não sei o que estou a fazer mal para ontem à tarde marcar 32ºC exteriores... 

A casota só apanha sol até às 13h...a partir daí deixa de apanhar...

Alguém tem ideia do que possa ser? Devo ter feito algo mal de certeza...

P.S. Ontem à noite marcava 18ºC enquanto a do miguel (a uns 3km) marcava 14,5ºC!


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2009 às 14:59)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho andado arredado do fórum há uns dias porque tenho andado de volta da minha estação que comprei no Lidl. Sei que não é sofisticada mas nunca esperei é que não conseguisse sequer afinar a temperatura exterior. Comprei um ninho de piriquitos para o abrigar e pintei com tinta de esmalte branco com várias camadas e coloquei no parapeito da janela da sala. Coloquei na abertura circular rede mosquiteira (várias camadas) para reduzir a secção e num orificio pequeno coloquei cola de pistola a vedar...
> 
> ...



Olá! 

Bem, se apanha sol até às 13h, imagino que esteja voltado a este. E a levar com o sol desde que ele nasce. Como está no parapeito da janela, está directamente sobre a influência do calor da parede que aquece ao sol. Calor esse que permanecerá armazenado, ainda que o sol não lhe incida directamente.

O ninho de piriquitos, penso também não ser o melhor isolante.
Imagina um novelo de lã branco ao sol. Apesar de branco, acaba por aquecer na mesma, e se não houver vento, este é capaz de armazenar calor no seu interior durante bastante tempo.

Penso que a solução passa por: expor o sensor, distanciando-o o máximo possível das paredes; evitar que apanhe sol o máximo possível, e usar um material isolante, mas ao mesmo tempo que permita a circulação do ar.


----------



## RMira (26 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

AnDré disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Bem, se apanha sol até às 13h, imagino que esteja voltado a este. E a levar com o sol desde que ele nasce. Como está no parapeito da janela, está directamente sobre a influência do calor da parede que aquece ao sol. Calor esse que permanecerá armazenado, ainda que o sol não lhe incida directamente.
> 
> ...



Está virado a sudeste. O facto de não apanhar sol à tarde tem a ver com a varanda da marquise que tapa a incidência do sol directamente. De facto, a minha casa é muito complicada de arranjar um local onde o sol pouco incida. Tenho uma janela a oeste...a partir das 15h já está lá o sol.

Quanto à madeira, pensava que fosse um bom isolante térmico...será que o problema não estará na colocação directa sobre o parapeito e na não circulação de ar?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 18:07)

mirones disse:


> Está virado a sudeste. O facto de não apanhar sol à tarde tem a ver com a varanda da marquise que tapa a incidência do sol directamente. De facto, a minha casa é muito complicada de arranjar um local onde o sol pouco incida. Tenho uma janela a oeste...a partir das 15h já está lá o sol.
> 
> Quanto à madeira, pensava que fosse um bom isolante térmico...será que o problema não estará na colocação directa sobre o parapeito e na não circulação de ar?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Qual é a estação que utilizas?
Tem o sensor de temperatura e humidade separado dos restantes?

Se sim, podes sempre investir num RS e colocá-lo no telhado, longe de paredes e pelo menos 1,20 m acima da superfície do mesmo.
É uma solução radical e que implica alguns custos, mas que garante um certo rigor e deverás seguir no caso de não haver volta a dar aos problemas locais de radiação solar directa ou difusa.


----------



## RMira (27 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Qual é a estação que utilizas?
> Tem o sensor de temperatura e humidade separado dos restantes?
> 
> Se sim, podes sempre investir num RS e colocá-lo no telhado, longe de paredes e cerca de *1,50m* acima da superfície do mesmo.
> É uma solução radical e que implica alguns custos, mas que garante um certo rigor e deverás seguir no caso de não haver volta a dar aos problemas locais de radiação solar directa ou difusa.



Boas,

É um sensor da estação do Lidl e penso que já tenha conseguido resolver o problema. Hoje sigo com 17,1ºC pelo que penso que está melhor. A máxima foi de 23ºC.

Aqui fica o "abriguinho":


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 18:58)

mirones disse:


> Boas,
> 
> É um sensor da estação do Lidl e penso que já tenha conseguido resolver o problema. Hoje sigo com 17,1ºC pelo que penso que está melhor. A máxima foi de 23ºC.
> 
> Aqui fica o "abriguinho":



Todavia, ainda me parece uma máxima relativamente inflacionada.
Se fosse mais rigorosa, provavelmente nem chegava aos 21 ºC.

O abrigo parece ser de esferovite, o que não é muito boa ideia; é preferível madeira, mas é apenas um conselho que deriva de algumas experiências minhas. 

Se não conseguires contornar esse problema, tem de ser mesmo como te disse no post anterior.


----------



## RMira (27 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

É madeira mesmo e sim pode ainda levar mais uma afinação. Mesmo assim está mais longe do que ontem tinha registado. Abri um nadinha a ventilação na parte superior e instalei o sensor sem tocar na parte inferior da caixa...ainda vou tentar dar mais uns toques para ver se melhora mas para já não está tão mau quanto ontem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Fev 2009 às 19:02)

mirones disse:


> É madeira mesmo.



Então está tudo bem, desde que não apanhe sol.
Se porventura apanhar sol, está mais do que explicada a razão das inflações.
Esse abrigo e as condições que apresenta não lhe permitem apanhar radiação solar directa, pois irá demonstrar claramente um efeito estufa.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Só para que tenham uma noção de quanto a minha estação está exposta, aqui ficam algumas fotos


----------



## C.R (14 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*

Boa noite. Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho algumas duvidas, e penso que aqui ha alguem que me possa ajudar. Bem, finalmente comprei uma estação meteorologica, e das mais baratuxas mas n interessa, e trouxe um emissor, nas instruçoes nao diz se e para colocar no exterior, sao pouco lucidativas as instrucoes, por isso gostava d saber a vossa opiniao. Neste momento marca uma temperatura de 10.9C e 56% que suponho que seja a humidade... Outra coisa, e que tem uma previsao do tempo de aproximadamente 8 horas(segundo as instruçoes) e por baixo tem  um tipo de um pequeno grafico que por baixo dix tendencia, que tbm ainda n sei para que serve... Vou aprendendo com o tempo... Ja agora comprei no e.leclerc e o modelo e: siplec 34861-42 ws303-ed.  No entanto a temperatura subiu para os 11.1C. Ou seja, uma noite quente para a epoca em que estamos. Ate amanha. Obrigado. E deskulpem mais uma vex.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*



C.R disse:


> Bem, finalmente comprei uma estação meteorologica, e das mais baratuxas mas n interessa, e trouxe um emissor, nas instruçoes nao diz se e para colocar no exterior, sao pouco lucidativas as instrucoes, por isso gostava d saber a vossa opiniao.



Depende de onde queiras obter dados, se do interior de casa ou do exterior.
No caso de quereres fazer uma observação dos dados da temperatura exterior, talvez fosse conveniente colocar o emissor no exterior e o interior receberá dados do exterior sem problemas, desde que a distância e o número de obstáculos entre o emissor e o receptor não seja muito grande; o ideal é que a distância máxima efectiva entre estes seja inferior a 10 metros, para que haja o mínimo possível de perturbações no sinal de transmissão.


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2009 às 22:18)

Caros amigos foristas!

Hoje coloquei mãos à obra e, com a ajuda insubstituivel do nosso colega Brigantia, montei uma "espécie" de _Radiation Shield_ para a minha WMR 100.

A montagem fui muito similar à que vem descrita aqui no Fórum, utilizando pratos de plástico, daqueles dos vasos, e umas varetas em metal.

Aqui fica uma imagem da estação "antigamente":







E agora com o novo acessório!







Espero acima de tudo uma correcção em baixa das temperaturas máximas, que andavam muito inflacionadas.... a ver vamos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

Parabéns pela grande melhoria ! 

Também eu espero que a fiabilidade dos dados aumente, era uma excelente notícia que isso acontecesse.

As Oregon WMR100 dificultam a colocação de um possível radiation shield, obrigando a colocação do sensor ao sol, o que leva a grandes inflações nas máximas em ambientes de pouco vento.

Com essa melhoria, parte do problema deve ficar resolvido, mas gostava bastante que ficasse resolvido de vez.


Um abraço.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 23:16)

Z13 disse:


> E agora com o novo acessório!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ficou com muito bom aspecto

Vamos esperar pelos resultados, mas acho que a fiabilidade dos dados vai aumentar muito.

A minha estação no futuro terá também esse aspecto


----------



## C.R (10 Abr 2009 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Depende de onde queiras obter dados, se do interior de casa ou do exterior.
> No caso de quereres fazer uma observação dos dados da temperatura exterior, talvez fosse conveniente colocar o emissor no exterior e o interior receberá dados do exterior sem problemas, desde que a distância e o número de obstáculos entre o emissor e o receptor não seja muito grande; o ideal é que a distância máxima efectiva entre estes seja inferior a 10 metros, para que haja o mínimo possível de perturbações no sinal de transmissão.



Sim, muito obrigado.

Só tenho um problema, mas resolve-se, é que o sol bate em força na minha casa de manha a noite, e nao tenho sitio onde colocar o sensor, tenho que investigar um refugio algures a volta da casa... 
Muito obrigado Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Abr 2009 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*



C.R disse:


> Sim, muito obrigado.
> 
> Só tenho um problema, mas resolve-se, é que o sol bate em força na minha casa de manha a noite, e nao tenho sitio onde colocar o sensor, tenho que investigar um refugio algures a volta da casa...
> Muito obrigado Daniel.



Talvez a solução mais indicada e definitiva fosse instalá-lo dentro de um radiation shield, no telhado da casa.
Se puderes colocá-lo ao nível do solo, num jardim, sem obstáculos próximos dele e num local bastante arejado, também é uma boa solução.


----------



## C.R (14 Abr 2009 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Talvez a solução mais indicada e definitiva fosse instalá-lo dentro de um radiation shield, no telhado da casa.
> Se puderes colocá-lo ao nível do solo, num jardim, sem obstáculos próximos dele e num local bastante arejado, também é uma boa solução.



Sim, muito obrigado pela sua opinião.

Vou tentar descobrir um refugio mais correcto "do sitio que está agora" para colocar o sensor da minha estação meteorolica.
Mais uma vez, agradecido.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

Ora, acabei de encomendar a minha nova estação, uma Oregon WMR200...
O pior vai começar agora, com a imaginação que vai ser preciso para colocar os sensores em locais minimamente fiáveis...
Mas com esforço e dedicação, vamos ver o que se arranja...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ora, acabei de encomendar a minha nova estação, uma Oregon WMR200...
> O pior vai começar agora, com a imaginação que vai ser preciso para colocar os sensores em locais minimamente fiáveis...
> Mas com esforço e dedicação, vamos ver o que se arranja...



Não ia ser uma WMR968 ? 

Vais comprar um sensor UV que não te irá servir para nada, tendo em conta as condições que já referiste...


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2009 às 18:02)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não ia ser uma WMR968 ?
> 
> Vais comprar um sensor UV que não te irá servir para nada, tendo em conta as condições que já referiste...



Tendo em conta o preço muito parecido, achei natural optar pelo modelo mais moderno, e mais avançado.
Quanto ao sensor UV, o mesmo é comprado aparte, e, de qualquer forma, vai ficar num local virado a sul onde apanha sol todo o dia, por isso não há crise.
O anemómetro é que vai ser dificil, o pluviómetro arranja-se maneira...


----------



## AJB (9 Jun 2009 às 09:35)

Muito bom dia. Sou frequentador assiduo (apenas em leitura) deste forum, pois adoro meteorologia e também porque por questões profissionais (trabalho na prevenção e planeamento de incêndios florestais) necessito, sendo este forum uma "ferramenta" importantissima no planeamento que faço. Uma das coisas que gostaria de instalar era uma mini estação meteorologica, pois assim poderia diariamente saber, ou melhor prever, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo. Assim, gostaria que me ajudassem se fosse possivel a saber onde posso comprar(no Porto) alguns equipamentos (baratos de preferencia mas com qualidade) para saber a temperatura, a precipitação, velocidade e direcção do vento e teores de humidade. Desculpem este "a vontade" com que expus e pedi opiniões, mas se me pudessem ajudar ficaria muito agradecido...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

AJB disse:


> Muito bom dia. Sou frequentador assiduo (apenas em leitura) deste forum, pois adoro meteorologia e também porque por questões profissionais (trabalho na prevenção e planeamento de incêndios florestais) necessito, sendo este forum uma "ferramenta" importantissima no planeamento que faço. Uma das coisas que gostaria de instalar era uma mini estação meteorologica, pois assim poderia diariamente saber, ou melhor prever, o estado do tempo e assim prever, novamente, o comportamento do fogo. Assim, gostaria que me ajudassem se fosse possivel a saber onde posso comprar(no Porto) alguns equipamentos (baratos de preferencia mas com qualidade) para saber a temperatura, a precipitação, velocidade e direcção do vento e teores de humidade. Desculpem este "a vontade" com que expus e pedi opiniões, mas se me pudessem ajudar ficaria muito agradecido...



Olá, *AJB*. 

A resposta à tua questão está no tópico *Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*.


----------



## Pacheco (21 Jul 2009 às 20:37)

Boa Tarde

Tenho um pedido a formular. não sabendo onde ir, arrisco aqui

Tenho uma Oregon WMR100 há cerca de 3 meses.
Inicialmente fui a pagina indicada no manual e descarreguei a “Virtual
Weather Station”.
Porem, operou 30 dias, e como não tinha nenhum numero de licença ou CD onde viesse tal caducou.

Há algum software alternativo que me possibilite a gestão desta informação (dados recolhidos) e até a partilha da mesma via net?

Obrigado

LP


----------



## Kispo (5 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

Olá!

recentemente adquiri uma estação meteorológica simples (Oregon Scientific BAR388HG). Mede a temperatura e a humidade no interior e no exterior bem como a pressão atmosférica.

Relativamente ao sensor remoto (termo-higro) coloquei-o junto à janela do lado norte (não apanha sol). Fiz-lhe tb um abrigo para tornar os dados o mais correctos possíveis. Inspirei-me numa pessoa aqui do fórum que usou a parte plástica de um cake de cd's ou dvd's. Eu usei uma peça plástica branca que aqui tinha em casa e que me pareceu porreira para usar.

Aqui ficam as fotos:


























p.s. Mário Barros: tenho quase sempre mais 2 graus celsius que tu! moro "ó pé" do centro de saúde do monte abraão! a humidade normalmente está 1-2% a baixo dos teus valores. a pressão atmosférica está semelhante: tenho neste momento 1016 (com correcção da altitude-200m). Infelizmente a estação não dá as décimas da pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2009 às 20:51)

Kispo disse:


> p.s. Mário Barros: tenho quase sempre mais 2 graus celsius que tu! moro "ó pé" do centro de saúde do monte abraão! a humidade normalmente está 1-2% a baixo dos teus valores. a pressão atmosférica está semelhante: tenho neste momento 1016 (com correcção da altitude-200m). Infelizmente a estação não dá as décimas da pressão atmosférica.



Penso que a diferença se deve ao facto de eu ter o sensor muito mais exposto em relação ao teu, o meu está num "terraço" o teu tá num canto de uma janela, isso leva a que não exista uma tão grande circulação de ar o que leva que a temperaturas suba em relação à minha.

Para além de tudo isto, a minha zona é muito ventosa tanto como a tua provavelmente, então qualquer brisa influência a temperatura devido há grande exposição do sensor que está dentro do radiation shield factor que leva a que a temperatura desça ainda mais visto não levar com a radiação em cima 

P.S- Quando tiver a estação meteorológica Davis ainda irás notar uma maior diferença visto que todos os sensores irão ficar no telhado do prédio o que irá levar a que aja uma descida de -0.1ºC a -0.6ºC em relação ao actual (algo que irei calibrar).


----------



## Kispo (5 Ago 2009 às 21:35)

sim, faz sentido. Agora não se nota tanto estou com 20.5 e tu com 19.6. Estou com 78%Hr e tu com 79%Hr

edit: será que a proximidade ao rio jamor da tua estação pode significar alguma coisa?


----------



## Kispo (5 Ago 2009 às 21:41)

andei o dia todo pendurado à janela a fazer buracos para prender o RS... vá lá que não caí :P acho k valeu a pena, se bem que entre as 18h e as 19:30 os valores dispararam para os 30º pois esqueci-me que mesmo virado para norte, no verão chega ali a luz do sol directamente. Só se mudar para o outro canto. Vou ver como se porta a luz do sol de manha. De qq maneira tão cedo não a tiro dali. deu um certo trabalho!


----------



## Kispo (6 Ago 2009 às 18:51)

de manha, apesar de vários prédios no lado este, a luz solar tb incide directamente, desta feita no outro canto da janela! Sendo assim, nem vale a pena mudar para o outro canto o sensor.
Penso que só mesmo no telhado num local qq aberto e com sombra 24h/dia. Caso contrário tenho de fazer/comprar um verdadeiro RS e colocá-lo com o sensor no telhado! edit: claro, e rezar para que a estação consiga recepcionar o sinal do sensor dada a distância.


----------



## Kispo (7 Ago 2009 às 11:05)

ontem tirei alguns dados de temperaturas ao longo do dia das estações do IM: Cacém e Amadora. Juntei-lhe alguns valores registados pela minha estação e pelo do Mário Barros e tracei um gráfico só para ter a noção se havia muitas discrepâncias:






Em relação à minha e à do Mário Barros nota-se que após o sol se por a diferenças de temperatura são muito menores (possivelmente devido à radiação indirecta que a minha estação é alvo, apesar do abrigo que lhe fiz). Vé se bem nos extremos do dia: eu tive 17.1 - 24.4 e o Mário Barros teve 16.7 - 22.5 (+/-0.2ºC). De madrugada penso que a minha estação devia dar valores um pouco inferiores à do Mário, mas a colocação do sensor relativamente protegido (no canto da janela, ao contrário da do Mário que está no terraço agarrado à parede, pode influenciar).


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 23:32)

Kispo disse:


> Olá!
> Relativamente ao sensor remoto (termo-higro) coloquei-o junto à janela do lado norte (não apanha sol). Fiz-lhe tb um abrigo para tornar os dados o mais correctos possíveis. Inspirei-me numa pessoa aqui do fórum que usou a parte plástica de um cake de cd's ou dvd's. Eu usei uma peça plástica branca que aqui tinha em casa e que me pareceu porreira para usar.



Olá .

Estive a ver as suas fotos e fez-me lembrar uma protecção que eu fiz para o sensor que é muito semelhante a essa.

Eu aconselhava-o a procurar uma outra forma de proteger o sensor. Posso dizer que "fala a voz da experiência" pois o meu sensor, também virado para cnorte e protegido da mesma forma, dava valores completamente fora dos reais.

Lembre-se que o ar quente sobe e ao ter o sensor demasiado perto desse "patamar" da janela é o suficiente para que essa zona se torne um nada mais quente, mas acrescentando que o vento de norte também não chega ao sensor, é mais uma pequena grande anormalidade na temperatura.

Essa é uma das razões que o levam a ter "quase sempre mais 2 graus celsius" que o colega Mário Barros.

Tendo em conta que a persiana é branca, vai reflectir mais radiação que acaba por ficar "aprisionada" entre o prato e o sensor.

Por agora se quiser continuar com o prato, o que pode fazer é cortar todo circulo central para facilitar o arejamento.


Abraço


----------



## Kispo (10 Ago 2009 às 09:44)

*Dave* obrigado pelas sugestões! Ao lê-las tb me fazem sentido, mas se corto o circulo central, quando estiver a chover, posso ficar sem sensor!

Neste momento, tive a pintar de branco um prato de vaso que aqui tinha para substituir pelo abrigo actual (este não é completamente opaco e deixa passar alguma radiação, o que pode explicar um aumento significativo durante o dia em relação à estação do Mário Barros)


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 10:35)

E lá vem ela, agora é esperar entre 3 a 11 dias para sair de lá (Estados Unidos) 

Custou 380€ já com transporte...a estação em si custou 298€ (Ebay). 





P.S- O weatherlink virá no mês que vem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 11:07)

Parabéns, Mário. 

Há muito que esperava a adquirisses.

Venha o dia da instalação.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

Kispo disse:


> *Dave* obrigado pelas sugestões! Ao lê-las tb me fazem sentido, *mas se corto o circulo central, quando estiver a chover, posso ficar sem sensor!*



Amigo, é uma sugestão e não sei se irá ter muitos resultados, mas se não cortar o circulo central todo e deixar a parte de cima ainda presa, pode inclina-la e dá para arejar enquanto serve de "telhado".

Ver foto!







*--------------------------------------------------------*

Mário, grande estação que tu arranjas-te agora !

Também faz torradas .

Força nisso!

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 17:37)

Perdoa-me a divergência de opiniões, mas penso que se houver um buraco daqueles no abrigo ele fica inutilizado.

O objectivo dele é a protecção do sensor da radiação difusa. Ao abrir-se um espaço desses, por mais pequeno que seja, o sensor já ficará exposto a mais radiação do que originalmente.

A meu ver, não sei se compensará...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2009 às 13:40)

E a minha Davis já veio  paguei 100€ de custos alfândegários.

Agora é preparar a instalação e conto até sábado tê-la a funcionar  a transmitir para a net só lá para fins de Setembro


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> E a minha Davis já veio  paguei 100€ de custos alfândegários.
> 
> Agora é preparar a instalação e conto até sábado tê-la a funcionar  a transmitir para a net só lá para fins de Setembro



Muitos Parabéns!!!
Bela Estação essa!!!!
Espero que a ponhas a funcionar rapidamente e a debitar dados aqui para a malta os ver!!!
Qualquer dúvida, é só dizeres!!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Ago 2009 às 14:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> *E a minha Davis já veio * *paguei 100€ de custos alfândegários*.
> 
> Agora é preparar a instalação e conto até sábado tê-la a funcionar  a transmitir para a net só lá para fins de Setembro
> 
> ...




- Finalmente 

- 100€ !!?? 



Parabéns, bela compra. Oxalá tenhas sorte com ela.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2009 às 10:42)

Bem...afinal as bases das parabólicas não são totalmente inúteis ora vejamos 













E pronto amanhã instalarei a minha Davis, penso que está pronto a resistir aos 100/130 km/h que espero este Inverno


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> E pronto amanhã instalarei a minha Davis, penso que está pronto a resistir aos 100/130 km/h que espero este Inverno



Bem-vindo ao clube Davis. 

Boa ideia, sem dúvida estará bastante robusto, agora só falta a montagem.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2009 às 19:05)

Mário também vais manter a tua actual estação, ou utilizarás apenas a Davis a partir de agora? Que marca/modelo é por curiosidade?

E claro, parabéns pela excelente compra.  A verdade é que parecem encontrar-se bons negócios no Ebay, que apenas ficam um pouco mais caros por causa das Alfândegas. :/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 19:46)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Mário também vais manter a tua actual estação, ou utilizarás apenas a Davis a partir de agora? Que marca/modelo é por curiosidade?



A antiga estação dele (Oregon) tem morte declarada, apenas se aproveita o termo-higrómetro. 

A estação que o Mário comprou é igual à minha: o modelo Davis Vantage Pro2 6152 Wireless.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2009 às 12:47)

E pronto com a ajuda do Daniel lá montámos a estação  está pronta para as ditas rajadas de 100 km/h e 120 km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 14:28)

Linda e limpinha 

Um senão, mete esse pluvio mais alto senão o mastro vai cortar na precipitação. O melhor era mesmo subir todo o modulo da ISS, no topo do edificio estar a 1,5m ou 2m é a mesma coisa em termos de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2009 às 15:27)

Boas Mário Barros,está aí toda catita,falta de ar não vai faltar ,é a estaçâo mais com mais pontos para mim .


----------



## digimago (22 Ago 2009 às 16:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> E lá vem ela, agora é esperar entre 3 a 11 dias para sair de lá (Estados Unidos)
> 
> Custou 380€ já com transporte...a estação em si custou 298€ (Ebay).
> 
> ...



Bolas.... Essa estação aqui em Portugal custa 930,00€ e se trouxer os sensores de ultravioleta e de radiação solar vai aos 1457,50€. O software com o data logger mais 440,00€.

Pedi orçamento ontem e fiquei parvo. Agora vou tentar em espanha até porque quero juntar um medidor de humidade de solo, o que vai aumentar ainda mais o preço. 

Só que no meu caso preciso para controlo de algumas culturas que tenho em termos de humidade das folhas das mesmas. É um grande investimento mas julgo que acabarei por o recuperar se evitar algumas regas desnecessárias. Lembro-me sempre de uns técnicos israelitas que em 2008 visitaram trás-os -montes por causa da falta de água e acabaram por concluir que por cá nunca temos seca. Temos é mau uso da água. Abraço e parabés pela compra


----------



## tdda (22 Ago 2009 às 17:57)

Boas,

Tomei conhecimento do vosso forum recentemente e já adquiri uma estação baratucha para começar.

O orçamento é apertado e  não me permite grandes aventuras, portanto comecei por uma low cost. 

75 euros e já dei para começar. Uma Elecsa tb conhecida por watson e WH-1080PC.

Estou a tentar perceber até que ponto permite dados fiáveis. Sei que não posso pedir mto pelo valor mas vamos lá ver.

Construi um RS 24h activo apartir das dicas aqui do pessoal do forum e coloquei todos os sensores no telhado. Sei que a colocação não é perfeita mas serve para começar.
Está localizada no Camarnal, pequena localidade próximo a Alenquer.

Gostaria saber de eventuais estações na minha zona para verificar a fiabilidade dos meus valores.

Obrigado

Agradeço dicas e comentários.

http://img90.imageshack.us/i/dscf2530c.jpg/
http://img233.imageshack.us/i/dscf2531.jpg/
http://img233.imageshack.us/i/dscf2529a.jpg/


----------



## Kraliv (22 Ago 2009 às 18:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Linda e limpinha
> 
> Um senão, *mete esse pluvio mais alto *senão o mastro vai cortar na precipitação. O melhor era mesmo subir todo o modulo da ISS, no topo do edificio estar a 1,5m ou 2m é a mesma coisa em termos de temperatura.






Mais alto ou então assim,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2009 às 20:17)

digimago disse:


> O software com o data logger mais 440,00€.



Esse preço que viste é, de certeza do datalogger IP.

Esse é demasiado caro e não compensa muito, pois nem suporta certas redes como o Wunderground.

Só é utilizado para se poder prescindir de computador, mas é sempre preferível adaoptar outras soluções.

O datalogger convencional que já inclui o software Weatherlink, custa normalmente cerca de 150 €.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Um senão, mete esse pluvio mais alto senão o mastro vai cortar na precipitação.






Kraliv disse:


> Mais alto ou então assim,




Uma coisa é rigor e outra é mariquice. 

O mastro nunca influenciará na leitura da precipitação, aliás, a minha estação também se guia por este tipo de montagem e as próprias estações do IM não têm um, mas vários mastros à volta dos pluviómetros.

O ângulo de recolha de precipitação é suficiente para que se possam fazer leituras sem influência alguma por parte do mastro, que é irrelevante para o caso dadas as suas dimensões.

Eu que tenho a minha estação também assim instalada não noto diminuições nenhumas na precipitação, aliás, chegam até a questionar-me o porquê de ter sempre mais precipitação acumulada do que as estações à volta, em todos os eventos de precipitação, estranhando os meus altos valores.

O RS não ficou à altura mínima normalmente exigida de 1,20m em relação ao telhado porque o próprio ferro ficaria instável com a habitual força do vento no topo do prédio. Ficou a exactamente 1,00m da superfície do telhado (abri um excepção neste caso a pedido do Mário que ficou preocupado com a integridade do mastro e da estação ), mas apenas num dos lados, já que do outro é queda livre para a rua e só por si a altura do prédio, de quase 30 metros, e o vento que está sempre a soprar não irão permitir inflações perceptíveis.

Também julgava que a altura ia ser insuficiente e tinha como objectivo cumprir a altura mínima das mínimas que normalmente defino, mas neste caso não faria diferença; não seria necessário devido a estas condições excepcionais nem mesmo seria preciso o material correr riscos com um upgrade que certamente não iria surtir os efeitos eventualmente esperados.

Não há regra sem excepção.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Uma coisa é rigor e outra é mariquice.
> 
> O mastro nunca influenciará na leitura da precipitação, aliás, a minha estação também se guia por este tipo de montagem e as próprias estações do IM não têm um, mas vários mastros à volta dos pluviómetros.



Percebo a parte da integridade fisica da estação. Não digas que é mariquice ou que nunca influenciará a quantidade de precipitação recolhida. Claro que influencia os dados da precipitação, aliás só não vê quem não quer...

Quanto muito é suficiente para levar um chumbo na certificação do Meteoclimatic...e tu sabes isso porque foi exactamente o que se passou com a tua estação com o pluviometro instalado da mesma forma.

Isto não é uma questão de rigor ou mariquice, custa ver um equipamento tão bom e tão caro ficar "coxo" por causa de um simples pormenor.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2009 às 21:01)

Faço só aqui um aviso à navegação que não vou subir a estação, porque se não ficaria demasiado exposta, e eu não me sentiria seguro com ela tão na ponta do ferro, visto ser um equipamento pesado e se encontrar no cimo do prédio que tem 9 andares  ainda hoje atingi os 63 km/h e é um dia de Verão imaginem um dia de Inverno ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2009 às 21:06)

HotSpot disse:


> Isto não é uma questão de rigor ou mariquice, custa ver um equipamento tão bom e tão caro ficar "coxo" por causa de um simples pormenor.



Certo. E já é do conhecimento de todos que gosto e faço por cumprir à risca todas essas regras. Mas às vezes não é possível, há limitações ao nível das condições para fazer melhores instalações. O que digo é que essa influência não será algo assim tão evidente quando forem feitas leituras, mesmo que exista. Se pudessemos, é óbvio que faríamos melhor, até mesmo a começar pela minha, que também está instalada desta forma.

A mim também me custa muitas vezes tomar consciência destas limitações, mas é difícil e temporariamente impossível contorná-las. Se dependesse da minha vontade até a instalação da minha seria um pouco diferente. No caso do Mário passa-se o mesmo. Com certeza, com tempo, pouco a pouco, esses upgrades vão sendo feitos nas várias estações.

Só não fazemos melhor quando não conseguimos.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 21:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Certo. E já é do conhecimento de todos que gosto e faço por cumprir à risca todas essas regras. Mas às vezes não é possível, há limitações ao nível das condições para fazer melhores instalações. O que digo é que essa influência não será algo assim tão evidente quando forem feitas leituras, mesmo que exista. Se pudessemos, é óbvio que faríamos melhor, até mesmo a começar pela minha, que também está instalada desta forma.
> 
> A mim também me custa muitas vezes tomar consciência destas limitações, mas é difícil e temporariamente impossível contorná-las. Se dependesse da minha vontade até a instalação da minha seria um pouco diferente. No caso do Mário passa-se o mesmo. Com certeza, com tempo, pouco a pouco, esses upgrades vão sendo feitos nas várias estações.
> 
> Só não fazemos melhor quando não conseguimos.



Compreendo perfeitamente o Mário, provavelmente fazia o mesmo. Quem conhece as Davis sabe perfeitamente qual o peso do ISS 

E agora sim, falaste bem Daniel


----------



## digimago (23 Ago 2009 às 16:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Esse preço que viste é, de certeza do datalogger IP.
> 
> Esse é demasiado caro e não compensa muito, pois nem suporta certas redes como o Wunderground.
> 
> ...



Pois Daniel, obrigado pela dica. sou novo nestas andanças. Antes de me ter registado andei a acompanhar este  fórum desde o célebre nevão de 9 de Janeiro deste ano. Já reparei que as opiniões são muito democráticas. Nestas férias, resolvi perder a cabeça e comprar uma estação credivel , até porque já tive 2 pequenas low cost e ambas se avariaram. Vi um site de uma empresa de Lisboa (Jfroma) e pedi o orçamento que de resto coloquei no forum. foram eles que me deram a referencia do datalogger. Agora estou à espera do representante da Davis em Espanha: site www.darrera.com
Fiquei surpreendido pelos preços, até porque antes estava de olho na Oregon WMR200, com o preço mais em conta, mas depois tinha que comprar o radiaton shields ( mais 75 Euros) etc etc. Acho é que o representante português da Davis está a ter uma margem de lucro brutal. Vamos lá ver o preço deles. 2ª feira já devo ter cá o orçamento e depois digo ao forum qual é.
Abraço a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2009 às 19:42)

digimago disse:


> Pois Daniel, obrigado pela dica. sou novo nestas andanças. Antes de me ter registado andei a acompanhar este  fórum desde o célebre nevão de 9 de Janeiro deste ano. Já reparei que as opiniões são muito democráticas. Nestas férias, resolvi perder a cabeça e comprar uma estação credivel , até porque já tive 2 pequenas low cost e ambas se avariaram. Vi um site de uma empresa de Lisboa (Jfroma) e pedi o orçamento que de resto coloquei no forum. foram eles que me deram a referencia do datalogger. Agora estou à espera do representante da Davis em Espanha: site www.darrera.com
> Fiquei surpreendido pelos preços, até porque antes estava de olho na Oregon WMR200, com o preço mais em conta, mas depois tinha que comprar o radiaton shields ( mais 75 Euros) etc etc. Acho é que o representante português da Davis está a ter uma margem de lucro brutal. Vamos lá ver o preço deles. 2ª feira já devo ter cá o orçamento e depois digo ao forum qual é.
> Abraço a todos



O mais compensatório e aconselhável é mandar vir dos EUA, pelo ebay.com.

Apesar das taxas alfandegárias, sai muitíssimo mais barato; menos de metade dos preços praticados cá.


----------



## belem (24 Ago 2009 às 22:56)

«Lembro-me sempre de uns técnicos israelitas que em 2008 visitaram trás-os -montes por causa da falta de água e acabaram por concluir que por cá nunca temos seca.»-digimago.

Os carvalhos de Trás os Montes é que parece não terem a mesma opinião.
Ainda gostava de saber o que esses técnicos vieram cá fazer.
A seca obviamente que temos e existe, quanto muito há é uma política errada na forma como a água é utilizada.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2009 às 17:00)

A pedido de muitas famílias, e a pedido das normas de conduta da meteorologia e da dita influência do telhado (nas temperaturas) subi a estação dos anteriores 1.00 m para os 1.30 m.

P.S - Peço desculpa pela tortidão da foto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2009 às 18:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pedido de muitas famílias, e a pedido das normas de conduta da meteorologia e da dita influência do telhado (nas temperaturas) subi a estação dos anteriores 1.00 m para os 1.30 m.



É com muita alegria que vejo mais uma melhoria em nome do rigor e dos parâmetros da OMM. 

Parabéns pelo aumento da altura do termo-higrómetro, agora sim, a cumprir os critérios mínimos.

E neste momento com total confiança nos dados e aliviado por ver uma estação como essa ser mais bem aproveitada.


Excelentes notícias e boa sorte para a manutenção do projecto MeteoQueluz.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> É com muita alegria que vejo mais uma melhoria em nome do rigor e dos parâmetros da OMM.
> 
> Parabéns pelo aumento da altura do termo-higrómetro, agora sim, a cumprir os critérios mínimos.
> 
> ...



Como o nosso "fiscal" de serviço já disse tudo, resta-me dar os parabéns por mais uma melhoria


----------



## Kraliv (8 Set 2009 às 01:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Faço só aqui um aviso à navegação que não vou subir a estação, *porque se não ficaria demasiado exposta, e eu não me sentiria seguro com ela tão na ponta do ferro, visto ser um equipamento pesado e se encontrar no cimo do prédio que tem 9 andares  ainda hoje atingi os 63 km/h e é um dia de Verão imaginem um dia de Inverno ?






Pois..pois!!!

Olha, eu faço um "Quote"...não vás tu apagar o post  e dizer que não, que não!!








Ficou melhor, claro


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Set 2009 às 10:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pedido de muitas famílias, e a pedido das normas de conduta da meteorologia e da dita influência do telhado (nas temperaturas) subi a estação dos anteriores 1.00 m para os 1.30 m.
> [/URL]



olá...

Uma melhoria é sempre uma melhoria e sempre desejável claro e face à localização (área ventosa e altura do edifício) pelos vistos ainda se faziam sentir os efeitos da concentração de calor no piso..., é isso?

Já no meu caso, durante os próximos tempos, não vejo possibilidades em fazer qualquer alteração, porque acho que sobretudo as medições da humidade relativa nos dias mais quentes tenho a agravante da concentração de calor no meu terraço de manhã e inevitavelmente os valores ficam a meu ver mais baixos comparando com outras estações próximas. 

É algo que vou ter que descobrir qual a solução possível!


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 15:38)

Pessoal,

Alguém sabe os valores actuais das Davis e do Datalogger por IP na Gestel ?

Os modelos são pretendo saber são da 6153 e 6163.

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 15:43)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Alguém sabe os valores actuais das Davis e do Datalogger por IP na Gestel ?
> 
> ...



Penso que o valor da 6153 com IVA ronda os 1500 € e que o da 6163 ronda os 1900 €, mas não tenho a certeza.

O datalogger IP custa uns 460 € com o IVA, estimo.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 15:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Penso que o valor da 6153 com IVA ronda os 1500 € e que o da 6163 ronda os 1900 €, mas não tenho a certeza.
> 
> O datalogger IP custa uns 460 € com o IVA, estimo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 15:48)

Isto um pouco por alto, há uns tempos fui lá para resolver uma questão e aproveitei para pedir alguns orçamentos. Não deverá andar longe disso.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isto um pouco por alto, há uns tempos fui lá para resolver uma questão e aproveitei para pedir alguns orçamentos. Não deverá andar longe disso.



Eu tenho uns orçamentos de 2 sites dos estados unidos e a diferença é  brutal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 15:52)

lsalvador disse:


> Eu tenho uns orçamentos de 2 sites dos estados unidos e a diferença é  brutal.



Mas atenção que o datalogger IP não permite o envio de dados para alguns sites, inclusivamente o Wunderground e o Meteoclimatic. Penso que só para o Citizen Weather.

Não apresenta grandes vantagens, na minha opinião, para além de ser caro.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 15:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mas atenção que o datalogger IP não permite o envio de dados para alguns sites, inclusivamente o Wunderground e o Meteoclimatic. Penso que só para o Citizen Weather.
> 
> Não apresenta grandes vantagens, na minha opinião, para além de ser caro.



Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas onde obtiveste essa informação? E que o datalogger é uma maneira de comunicar com o PC, que neste caso será RJ45, numa rede com um determinado IP. Usando o Weather-Display ele comunica por IP em vez de RS232 ou USB.

Ou estou errado?????


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 16:03)

lsalvador disse:


> Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas onde obtiveste essa informação? E que o datalogger é uma maneira de comunicar com o PC, que neste caso será RJ45, numa rede com um determinado IP. Usando o Weather-Display ele comunica por IP em vez de RS232 ou USB.
> 
> Ou estou errado?????



O datalogger IP serve para EVITAR o PC. Deste modo, dispensas o PC e o datalogger faz o trabalho dele, funcionando como um Linksys NSLU2 com o MeteoHub. 

Acontece que esse datalogger IP não permite o envio de dados para certos sites, salvo ignorância da minha parte. 

Se não queres prescindir de um PC e tens condições para o manter ligado, opta pelo datalogger convencional, versão USB, que custa metade do preço, em Portugal com o IVA incluído cerca de 250 €.

Claro que nos EUA é sempre bastante menos...


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 16:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O datalogger IP serve para EVITAR o PC. Deste modo, dispensas o PC e o datalogger faz o trabalho dele, funcionando como um MeteoHub. Acontece que esse datalogger IP não permite o envio de dados para certos sites.
> 
> Se não queres precindir de um PC e tens condições para o manter ligado, opta pelo datalogger convencional, versão USB, que custa metade do preço, em Portugal com o IVA incluído cerca de 250 €.
> 
> Claro que nos EUA é sempre bastante menos...



Para o projecto em causa será necessário IP, pois a estação ainda vai ficar longe do PC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 16:08)

lsalvador disse:


> Para o projecto em causa será necessário IP, pois a estação ainda vai ficar longe do PC.



(Editei o post anterior para o completar. )

---

E tens ligação à Internet no local da consola da estação ? 

Podes sempre comprar um repetidor de sinal para teres o módulo principal até 2,7 km da consola e a mesma receber os dados da estação.

Assim sempre podias ligar a consola com o datalogger ao PC via USB e tinhas os dados mais controlados.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Set 2009 às 16:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> (Editei o post anterior para o completar. )
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Em principio haverá sempre net nos locais onde as estações vão estar ligadas, a consola ficara o mais perto possível dos sensores com ponto de rede e o pc ficará numa área técnica a tratar dos dados e a enviar para os respectivos apoios.

Não me perguntes onde vai ser, porque tal situação não posso revelar, se for para a frente o projecto e ficar disponível ao publico ai sim, informarei a comunidade do projecto.  localização, objectivo e dados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 21:36)

lsalvador disse:


> Não me perguntes onde vai ser, porque tal situação não posso revelar, se for para a frente o projecto e ficar disponível ao publico ai sim, informarei a comunidade do projecto.  localização, objectivo e dados.



Boa sorte para o projecto, seria muito bom nascer mais uma estação.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Set 2009 às 09:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Boa sorte para o projecto, seria muito bom nascer mais uma estação.



Se nascer serão 4 +1


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2009 às 21:19)

Transição de estação do ano é época das limpezas, toca de preparar o material para o grandioso Inverno que para aí vem, e eis que esta noite me dediquei a abrir o radiation shield e eis que encontro algo que os asmáticos adoram pó e mais pó  os pluviómetros tambem acumulam muita porcaria, mas como o meu é novo não necessitei de o limpar mas aconselho ao pessoal cujo os pluviómetros passaram pelo Verão a abrirem-nos e a limpá-los, devem estar bem rechedados e pó e teias de aranha 









Após o banho dos materiais  oh yeah um brinco


----------



## ct2iwv (5 Out 2009 às 01:27)

*A minha estação Meteorológica*

Tenho uma estação meteorológica a funcionar já há um ano com valores que julgo serem de bastante qualidade (comparando com os do Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro). Sou de Guimarães e é aí, em minha casa que tenho instalada uma estação WH1080.
Estou muito satisfeito com esta estação, boa qualidade/preço/funções.





Para quem quiser dar uma olhada, o endereço web é:
http://meganorte.sytes.net

ou directamente para as fotos em:
http://meganorte.sytes.net/meganorte/fotosestacao.html

Grande abraço a todos os participantes no forum,
Marco Pedro Graça


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2009 às 02:36)

*Re: A minha estação Meteorológica*



ct2iwv disse:


> Tenho uma estação meteorológica a funcionar já há um ano com valores que julgo serem de bastante qualidade (comparando com os do Aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro). Sou de Guimarães e é aí, em minha casa que tenho instalada uma estação WH1080.
> Estou muito satisfeito com esta estação, boa qualidade/preço/funções.



Olá e bem-vindo ao MeteoPT.

Parabéns pelo equipamento e pela montagem.

De qualquer forma não posso deixar de reparar que o termo-higrómetro não possui um abrigo suficientemente eficiente, de modo que é imprescindível protegeres esse sensor com um radiation shield. Está provado que esse abrigo de origem não protege suficientemente o sensor e já foi dito acerca de várias estações. Talvez não notes muito por teres a estação num sítio alto, mas em dias de menos vento e de maior incidência e intensidade da radiação solar os erros serão consideráveis.

Para além do equipamento, algo muito importante, por vezes até o mais importante, é a instalação e a construção de abrigos. 

De resto, votos de continuação desse interessante projecto e participa no seguimento com os teus dados.


----------



## ct2iwv (5 Out 2009 às 18:41)

Olá, obrigado pelo post,

Sim,realmente nas fotos enviadas ainda não tem protecção mas já foi colocada embora de forma muito especial, ou seja, uma vez que estou numa situação muito particular (o sol em relação á posição da estação só bate directo no sensor a partir das 12h aproximadamente, tendo tambem uma elevação em relação á estação que me permitiu que a protecção aplicada ao sensor fosse meia garrafa de lixivia (destas de 5L) colocada de forma a fazer sombra no sensor, tendo sido "rasgada a xacto" de forma a permitir boa passagem do ar mas não do sol. Hoje está a chover e não dá para tirar fotos mas logo que possivel eu coloco aqui imagens dessa situação.

Obrigado pelo interesse,
melhores cumprimentos
Pedro Graça


----------



## anaprune (30 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

Olá. Também tenho uma WS da Globaltronics.

Pode-me indicar onde é que encontro os códigos das zonas. Vivo em Lisboa e não sei qual hei-de pôr.

Obg.


----------



## system32 (15 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Boas, 
Estou para me iniciar nesta area, até agora apenas tenho aquelas estações de marca branca com humidade temperatura e tendencia barometrica. Depois de ficar entusiasmado com a estação do Lidl, procurei mais dados sobre ela e como ela é limitada. Tambem descobri na net uma estação Canadiana modelo "Thermor BW970 BIOS Home Weather Station" que parece ter basicamente as funções tipicas de uma estação com a vantagem sobre a do Lidl de ter comunicação com o PC e ter o modulo de leitura da temperatura/Humidade separado do catavento.
Realmente o  preço parece optimo (40 a 60€) já com portes

Mas não encontro muita informação sobre a mesma.

Acham que vale a pena?

Obrigado


----------



## CSOF (16 Dez 2009 às 10:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> E lá vem ela, agora é esperar entre 3 a 11 dias para sair de lá (Estados Unidos)
> 
> Custou 380€ já com transporte...a estação em si custou 298€ (Ebay).
> 
> ...



Bom dia, como fizeste para a adquirir essa estação? eu tambem quero compara uma nova, pois a minha lacrose ws3600 é miserável.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Eu tenho uma estação PCE e estou a utilizar o software cumulus. Gostaria de saber se existe mais algum software que possa usar e quais! E como faço para por os dados online, além do underground


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

system32 disse:


> Boas,
> Estou para me iniciar nesta area, até agora apenas tenho aquelas estações de marca branca com humidade temperatura e tendencia barometrica. Depois de ficar entusiasmado com a estação do Lidl, procurei mais dados sobre ela e como ela é limitada. Tambem descobri na net uma estação Canadiana modelo "Thermor BW970 BIOS Home Weather Station" que parece ter basicamente as funções tipicas de uma estação com a vantagem sobre a do Lidl de ter comunicação com o PC e ter o modulo de leitura da temperatura/Humidade separado do catavento.
> Realmente o  preço parece optimo (40 a 60€) já com portes
> 
> ...



Parece muito boa para o preço... 

Resta conhecer a qualidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia, como fizeste para a adquirir essa estação? eu tambem quero compara uma nova, pois a minha lacrose ws3600 é miserável.



Estas estações costumam ser importadas dos Estados Unidos, tal como fez o Mário. 

Eu também importei dos Estados Unidos.

Pesquisa os modelos no ebay americano (http://www.ebay.com) e vai tendo atenção aos preços, aos portes, condições de venda e tudo mais.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Aqui fica o meu novo brinquedo mais recente:





já em minha casa montada e a bombar 




as características dela:


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Miguel, já não sei que equipamento base possuis, mas deduzo que esta nova aquisição não seja para substituição mas para comparação de dados, ao cabo e ao resto, não deixa de ser um complemento no registo de dados, certo?

O nível do "*acuracy*" sobretudo quanto à humidade, apesar de (a meu ver) não extrapolar demasiado os valores considerados reais, +/-3,5% já é qualquer coisinha, no entanto essa margem pode ser um tanto relativa e como é recente, a fase de teste ainda vai certamente durar algum tempo! 
Já agora, é portátil, não?


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2009 às 18:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> Miguel, já não sei que equipamento base possuis, mas deduzo que esta nova aquisição não seja para substituição mas para comparação de dados, ao cabo e ao resto, não deixa de ser um complemento no registo de dados, certo?
> 
> O nível do "*acuracy*" sobretudo quanto à humidade, apesar de (a meu ver) não extrapolar demasiado os valores considerados reais, +/-3,5% já é qualquer coisinha, no entanto essa margem pode ser um tanto relativa e como é recente, a fase de teste ainda vai certamente durar algum tempo!
> Já agora, é portátil, não?



Sim é portátil e foi mais por isso que a adquiri e por ser bastante precisa no vento uma vez que já tenho um anemometro desta marca...a estação principal vai ser a Davis vantage vue que vou montar depois do Natal a que tenho é uma Oregon WMR 100

Até agora esta que comprei está a corresponder as minhas expectativas é bastante precisa na temperatura e no vento, a humidade ainda não deu para saber ao certo uma vez que hoje esteve sempre em 100% mas é normal está de chuva e isso também o IM tem hoje todo o dia em Setúbal.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (24 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Olá a todos! Dado a minha paixão por meteorologia recebi como prenda de Natal uma estação meteorológica. 
O problema é que estou com algumas dúvidas em conseguir instalá-la. Se me quiserem dar uma ajudinha estão a vontade...


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

pedroesteves disse:


> Olá a todos! Dado a minha paixão por meteorologia recebi como prenda de Natal uma estação meteorológica.
> O problema é que estou com algumas dúvidas em conseguir instalá-la. Se me quiserem dar uma ajudinha estão a vontade...



Olá!

Se puderes tirar foto à estação para a apresentar aqui ao pessoal era .

Se não puderes, indica a marca e o modelo, pode ser que alguém tenha essa estação e te possa dar umas dicas sobre ela.

Em todo o caso, há sempre este tópico....

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...a-condicoes-standards-de-instalacao-2660.html


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2009 às 14:13)

pedroesteves disse:


> Olá a todos! Dado a minha paixão por meteorologia *recebi como prenda de Natal* uma estação meteorológica.
> O problema é que estou com algumas dúvidas em conseguir instalá-la. Se me quiserem dar uma ajudinha estão a vontade...



Recebeste como prenda de Natal!??? Então mas ainda não é meia noite  
Ai as tradições que já não são o que eram...


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (24 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

Pois, foi uma prenda atencipada 
A estação é uma WS1501 (penso que desta forma consigo identificá-la). Tem os componentes normais (pluviometro, termómetro, barometro, etc.) e tem ligação wireless com um ecrã que mostra os dados todos.
(Peço desculpa a falta de rigor com os termos técnicos, mas é a inexperiência )


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Mais um vissense (Eu)com  nova estação recebida no Natal, mas só às 1:30h do dia 25!!!

É esta, aqui vão as características:


Funções 

Indicação da data
Alarme c/ despertador
Indicação da temperatura e humidade interior/exterior com registo de máximos e mínimos
Indicação da pressão atmosférica e tendência
Indicação da velocidade e direcção do vento com alarme
Indicação do ponto de orvalho interior/exterior
Alarme de gelo/geada abaixo de 4ºC
Indicação da precipitação atmosférica
Indicação do WindChill e HeatIndex

---------------------------------------------


Gama de medição

Tº interior de 0ºC até 50ºC
Tº exterior de -20ºC até 60ºC
Resolução da medição da temperatura exterior/interior de 0.1ºC

Humidade de 20 até 99%
Resolução da medição da humidade de 1%

Pressão atmosférica de 850hPa até 1050hPa
Resolução da medição da pressão atmosférica de 1hPa

Velocidade do vento de 0 até 108km/h
Resolução da medição da velocidade do vento de 1km/h

Medição da pluviosidade de 0.0mm até 9999mm
Resolução de medição da pluviosidade de 0.1mm

Alcance do sensor exterior de 25 s/ obstáculos de maior

-----------------------

Nada mau?


----------



## PTbig (26 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Boas pessoal.

Com os € que recebi no nata vou comprar uma oregon WMR100N parece-me ser uma excelente estação em qualidade\preço. Os meus Primeiros objectivos e começar a compreender os fenómenos metrológicos, e inserir os dados online, mais tarde um projecto que índice Risco de Incêndio mas acho que para isso já vou ter de investir no sensor de UV :s  (não tenho a certeza se é assim). Penso que em breve também vou conseguir com que no novo quartel dos bombeiros de S. Pedro de Sintra se instale uma estação que posso debitar dados online o que seria interessaste visto o quartel tar quase dentro da serra de sintra. 

Obrigado

Ps.- Acho que me enganei na secção do Post devia ser Aqui, é possível passa-lo para o local correcto


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

PTbig disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Com os € que recebi no nata vou comprar uma oregon WMR100N parece-me ser uma excelente estação em qualidade\preço. Os meus Primeiros objectivos e começar a compreender os fenómenos metrológicos, e inserir os dados online, mais tarde um projecto que índice Risco de Incêndio mas acho que para isso já vou ter de investir no sensor de UV :s  (não tenho a certeza se é assim). Penso que em breve também vou conseguir com que no novo quartel dos bombeiros de S. Pedro de Sintra se instale uma estação que posso debitar dados online o que seria interessaste visto o quartel tar quase dentro da serra de sintra.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela iniciativa. 

O sensor UV é barato, cerca de 60 €.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 14:48)

Já agora, se virem a foto da estação, no link que vos deixei de manhã, o que posso fazer para proteger o sensor de temperatura?(que se lixe o anemómetro)


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

Pedro disse:


> Já agora, se virem a foto da estação, no link que vos deixei de manhã, o que posso fazer para proteger o sensor de temperatura?(que se lixe o anemómetro)



Também tenho uma estação igual a essa, mas acho um erro (*é apenas a minha opinião, atenção*) anulares o anemómetro, pois quando houver um episódio de vento forte vais-te "_roer todo_" por esses registos que poderão ser uma mais valia.

À noite o termómetro funciona muito bem, e é através do anemómetro que é calculado o Wind Shill.

O que fiz para as temperaturas, foi adquirir uma estação básica, e proteger o sensor com um RS caseiro, é verdade que é uma despesa extra, mas as _low-cost_ andaram por 10€ a 20€, com sorte até menos.

Concluindo, quando comprei essa estação foi com a ideia do anemómetro e pluviómetro, as temperaturas servem só para comparação com a estação c/ o sensor protegido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

ac_cernax disse:


> Concluindo, quando comprei essa estação foi com a ideia do anemómetro e pluviómetro, as temperaturas servem só para comparação com a estação c/ o sensor protegido.



Sou da mesma opinião.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Sou da mesma opinião.



Quando vai haver dessas promoções, de preferência abaixo dos 15euros, e onde, o mais rápido possível?


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Pois é *Pedro*, o melhor a fazer é utilizar essa nova estação com os componentes que possui apesar da obtenção dos valores da temp/hum reais não ser o seu forte e adquirires um outro equipamento para a medição destes últimos com um sensor possível de ser protegido por um eficaz RS. Este a ser comprado no lidl, já aqui se falou muito da sua possível qualidade que sinceramente comporta um certo risco! O ideal seria porcurar por alternativas onde quer que possam estar! 

É uma situação que também não gostaria que me acontecesse, mas era o que muito possivelmente faria.

Resta saber também se o objectivo a ser a conexão on-line de todos os dados, a mesma seja viável com uma só gestão a nível de software para os dois equipamentos, que em caso de equipamentos diferentes, o não é garantido; mas neste caso reporto esta dúvida a quem por aqui possa esclarecer.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 09:39)

Pois, mas eu queria ter a estação activa no 1º do ano...


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Pedro disse:


> Pois, mas eu queria ter a estação activa no 1º do ano...



Se te for possível claro, ainda tens esta semana de dias úteis para procurares e ainda a tempo da grande estreia do ano!


----------



## duncan (27 Dez 2009 às 16:33)

boas,na semana passada coprei a estaçao do lidl, mas depois verifiquei que tinha varias falhas na forma como foi concebida.e consegui entrega-la.
agora estou a pensar comprar uma davis vantage pro2 (a mais basica)ou uma oregon wmr 100n ou la cross ws2810'. qual destas acham que è mekhor e conhecem o site ou a loja fisica para compra-la?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

duncan disse:


> boas,na semana passada coprei a estaçao do lidl, mas depois verifiquei que tinha varias falhas na forma como foi concebida.e consegui entrega-la.
> agora estou a pensar comprar uma davis vantage pro2 (a mais basica)ou uma oregon wmr 100n ou la cross ws2810'. qual destas acham que è mekhor e conhecem o site ou a loja fisica para compra-la?



Por favor, comecem a ler os tópicos antes de haver inúmeras vezes a mesma pergunta feita por várias pessoas e já previamente respondida. 

Procurem bem antes de postar para não haver tantas repetições sobre o mesmo assunto. 

Peço também desculpa à moderação pelo conselho, uma vez que não faço parte da mesma.

---

Recapitulando, as Davis são claramente as melhores. Abaixo, geralmente, estão as Oregon e as La Crosse são ainda inferiores às anteriores por apresentarem, de forma geral, um sinal wireless muito fraco e mesmo conectadas por fios os dados serem muitas vezes deturpados pela má qualidade dos cabos e/ou devido ao seu comprimento.

As Davis, claramente superiores às Oregon, quer pela taxa de actualização dos dados, sensibilidade de medição do vento em quadrantes direccionais e intervalos de intensidade, maior precisão na medição da precipitação, com uma resolução pluviómetrica de 0,2 mm contra os 1,0 mm da Oregon (claramente melhor do que a Oregon neste aspecto), possibilidade de calibração de variáveis directamente na consola, alcance de sinal do ISS do módulo principal da estação (exterior) até à consola de 300 m e extensível até 2,7 km através de um repetidor de sinal, etc etc.
Muitos são os factores que nos poderão fazer optar por uma Davis ao invés de uma Oregon, mas o preço é também um factor de bastante importância, pelo que é importante ponderar bem a nossa escolha.


Quantos aos modelos Oregon mais competitivos (nenhum deles inclui um abrigo para o termo-higrómetro):

WMR100N (versão WMR100 com o termo-higrómetro separado do tubo do anemómetro, para que possa ser colocado no interior de um abrigo, normalmente um radiation shield - imprescindível para proteger os sensores da radiação solar e também da incidência de chuva, que deturparão os dados e poderão pôr em causa a integridade do sensor) - *cerca de 220 €*
*(os preços subiram e encontra-se em lojas como a Media Markt e do mesmo ramo)*

WMR928NX/WMR968 (muito idêntica à anterior no que toca à fiabilidade e resolução dos sensores, mas com uma consola melhorada, com a função touchscreen; os sensores têm uma aparência diferente, mas os parâmetros de observação são muito idênticos) - *cerca de 230 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*

WMR200 (inclui, de uma forma geral, tudo o que os anteriores incluem + sensor UV; o design dos sensores é diferente, mas os parâmetros de medição e resolução são bastante idênticos, a consola tem a função de touchscreen) - *cerca de 300 €*
*(encontra-se no ebay americano e alemão; ter em atenção que se for comprada fora da UE irão incidir nela taxas alfandegárias - explicadas em baixo)*

A La Crosse também é facilmente encontrada no ebay, na Loja Náutica, em Alcântara (http://www.lojanautica.pt), e na Galáctica (http://www.gem51.com), na Marinha Grande.


Há vários modelos da Davis Vantage:

VUE (modelo recente e a mais simples das Vantage, com a vantagem de ser portátil)
---
6152 (versão base Vantage Pro2)
6153 (inclui Fan-Aspirated Radiation Shield [FARS 24h])
6162 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + sensor UV + sensor solar)
6163 (o que o modelo 6152 traz de série + FARS 24h + sensor UV + sensor solar)


Se comprares pelo ebay alemão ou americano (este último aparentemente mais barato, mas depois está sujeito a taxas alfandegárias e outros direitos aduaneiros) estes serão os preços, falando por alto *(os preços baixaram)*:

VUE (cerca de 480 €)
---
6152 (cerca de 550 €)
6153 (cerca de 760 €)
6162 (cerca de 900 €)
6163 (cerca de 1180 €)


Estes preços são muito generalistas e já estou a incluir as taxas alfandegárias no preço final dos produtos Davis para simplificar aquilo que te quero dizer, claro que podes encontrar um pouco mais barato, mas também encontras muito mais caro, se for preciso.

Em Portugal, para te dar uma ideia, a mais barata fica acima dos 800 € e o modelo 6163 ascende praticamente aos 2000 €, pelo que comprar cá parece não ser muito compensatório.


Atenção: Os preços que referi não incluem o datalogger para a Davis com o software WeatherLink, que é o que irá permitir a ligação da estação ao computador e à Internet.
Este aparelho custa cerca de 150 €, já com os portes e taxas incluídos, que se deverão somar ao preço-base de cada uma das estações.


No final, para dar o exemplo, um modelo que custe 420 € no país onde compras - vindo de fora da União Europeia - irá estar sujeito aos portes (cerca de 50 €) e a 20 % de IVA, a algumas taxas mistério de valor reduzido (cerca de 5 €) e o datalogger também estará sujeito a taxas alfandegárias.


Assim, o modelo 6152 (por alto);

420 € + 50 € + 20 % = 564 € (estação + portes + alfândega)

+ datalogger (cerca de 150 €) 

= 

~ 710 €


Tudo isto, cálculos feitos de forma muito grosseira e muito por alto, mas penso que dá para ter uma ideia de como as coisas se processam. (Os preços agora andam um pouco mais baixos).

---

*Em Portugal, podes comprar material Davis na Gestel, em Linda-a-Velha.

Há também a alternativa de procurares no ebay americano ou alemão, não obstante tudo o que referi atrás.

Há também algumas alternativas dentro da Europa: http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/davis_instruments.html*

---

Mas, apesar de os preços não serem propriamente baixos, são estações de excelente qualidade e fiabilidade, pelo que - se quiseres a minha opinião - afirmo com toda a certeza que são estações que valem a pena.
Se tiveres possibilidades financeiras para comprar material Davis, não hesites, pois a sua robustez e durabilidade compensam bastante o dinheiro que se dá por ele.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Estou com um problema na minha estação meteorologia um dos sensores ( o anemómetro ) esta a ficar com as pilhas gastas. A noite passada ficou cerca de uma hora sem sinal o resto do dia manteve-se sempre com sinal e mandou sempre dados, agora voltou a acontecer o mesmo o sinal ta a ficar fraco outra vez. A minha duvida é a seguinte: devo deixar as pilhas acabarem completamente ou é recomendável mudar as pilhas o mais depressa possível para evitar a perda de dados?

Não há problema se mudar já as pilhas?


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Dez 2009 às 08:31)

JFPT disse:


> A minha duvida é a seguinte: devo deixar as pilhas acabarem completamente ou é recomendável mudar as pilhas o mais depressa possível para evitar a perda de dados?



Tento responder com outra pergunta: 

Visto que o anemómetro é um dispositivo que se encontra no exterior, poderá o grau de exposição às diferenças de temperatura e humidade provocar um aumento do consumo das pilhas causando-lhes um desgaste adicional? Certamente que sim!

Assim, ao dar-se o caso das pilhas esgotarem a sua já pouca energia durante um período em que não seja detectado, como durante a noite, neste caso várias horas decorreriam sem que houvesse a percepção de que o mesmo não estaria a debitar dados, daí que penso que o melhor seria então proceder à substituição das pilhas o quanto antes.


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

joseoliveira disse:


> Tento responder com outra pergunta:
> 
> Visto que o anemómetro é um dispositivo que se encontra no exterior, poderá o grau de exposição às diferenças de temperatura e humidade provocar um aumento do consumo das pilhas causando-lhes um desgaste adicional? Certamente que sim!
> 
> Assim, ao dar-se o caso das pilhas esgotarem a sua já pouca energia durante um período em que não seja detectado, como durante a noite, neste caso várias horas decorreriam sem que houvesse a percepção de que o mesmo não estaria a debitar dados, daí que penso que o melhor seria então proceder à substituição das pilhas o quanto antes.



E isso não faz mal ao sensor? Colocar umas pilhas novas aos primeiros sinais de falhas nos dados, mesmo que as antigas ainda tenham um pouco de energia?


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Lightning disse:


> E isso não faz mal ao sensor? Colocar umas pilhas novas aos primeiros sinais de falhas nos dados, mesmo que as antigas ainda tenham um pouco de energia?



Sinceramente desconheço neste caso concreto qualquer problema que possa surgir com o sensor; o meu já tem a segunda dose de pilhas (de marca conhecida) tendo sido colocadas aquando dos primeiros sinais de falhas (nas pilhas de origem de marca desconhecida) e não detectei até agora qualquer anomalia!


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

*Boas:*
Estou com um problema, e agradecia que me ajudassem na resolução:
Tenho uma Oregon 100N, e instalei o programa "Cumulus", mas não detecta a estação; não funciona nada no programa    

Obrigado desde já


----------



## lsalvador (12 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Boas:*
> Estou com um problema, e agradecia que me ajudassem na resolução:
> Tenho uma Oregon 100N, e instalei o programa "Cumulus", mas não detecta a estação; não funciona nada no programa
> 
> Obrigado desde já



Oi, infelizmente o Cumulus não da para essa estação. Tem de ser mais um Weather-Display.


----------



## mcrealx (12 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

Sou novo por estas bandas.

Apesar do interesse no tema, o preço dos instrumentos deixa-me sempre .

Mas, um dia destes fui ao AKI em aveiro, e descobri lá uma caixa perdida com isto http://www.otio.com/otio/_uk/produits/fiche_produits_WHC.php?prod_iden=25&famille=17&ss_famille=34

Perguntei o preço, visto não estar marcado em lado nenhum, pensando que deveria ser caro, acima de 100€.

Qual não é o meu espanto, quando me dizem que custa 39.90€. Já não larguei a caixa. Para começar, aguça o interesse. 

Que me dizem dela?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

mcrealx disse:


> Que me dizem dela?



Ao que parece, foi uma excelente compra.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 02:03)

mcrealx disse:


> Qual não é o meu espanto, quando me dizem que custa 39.90€. Já não larguei a caixa. Para começar, aguça o interesse.
> 
> Que me dizem dela?



O modelo da minha estação é um dos mencionados em baixo no quadro aleatório: WHS-6042

Já não sei a certeza, só vendo no talão de compra que agora não sei onde está , mas penso que foi esse o valor que dei pela minha; entretanto surgiu esse novo modelo o qual passei os olhos por ele, acho que em Novembro e senti um fraquinho por ela, mas como já tinha o modelo acima mencionado e em bom funcionamento, contive-me para já, mas a avaliar pela qualidade da minha com menos predicados, supostamente não irá desiludir, bem pelo contrário!

Mas quando a tive em mãos pensei: se apresenta mais características que a minha e está ao mesmo preço, o que estará por detrás dessa diferença? Algumas funções funcionam bem e outras nem por isso ou não tenho razões para este pessimismo? Estará em promoção? Não sei, mas fiquei intrigado...

Que é bem apelativa isso é!
Bem, espera-se que estas dúvidas não passem disso mesmo.  Boa sorte


----------



## lisa (2 Mar 2010 às 01:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ao que parece, foi uma excelente compra.



Olá, sou Elisa e sou uma simples professora que pretende instalar uma estação meteorológica em Rio de Mouro , na Escola de Fitares. Estava a pensar colocá-la no telhado da mesma escola. A estação é weather view 32. Pelo que já li no forum, sei que o termo-higrómetro tem que estar protegido das radiações solares directas e difusas. No telhado da escola está um pára - raios. Ora, a minha pergunta é a seguinte: Será que posso instalar a estação usando como suporte, o tubo do pára raios?
Bgada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2010 às 10:09)

lisa disse:


> Olá, sou Elisa e sou uma simples professora que pretende instalar uma estação meteorológica em Rio de Mouro , na Escola de Fitares. Estava a pensar colocá-la no telhado da mesma escola. A estação é weather view 32. Pelo que já li no forum, sei que o termo-higrómetro tem que estar protegido das radiações solares directas e difusas. No telhado da escola está um pára - raios. Ora, a minha pergunta é a seguinte: Será que posso instalar a estação usando como suporte, o tubo do pára raios?
> Bgada



Olá,

Qualquer coisa serve para prender a estação, desde que o diâmetro do tubo o permita.

Resta esperar também que o pára-raios nunca cumpra a sua função, ou então... é melhor arranjar outro suporte...


----------



## lisa (2 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Qualquer coisa serve para prender a estação, desde que o diâmetro do tubo o permita.
> 
> Resta esperar também que o pára-raios nunca cumpra a sua função, ou então... é melhor arranjar outro suporte...



Bgada Daniel!
Gostava tambem de saber se tenho que colocar os sensores de emissao de sinal, de cada aperelho que tem a estação para a consola, em local visivel da mesma ou desde que estejam a menos de 100m eles emitirao os dados via wireless?


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mar 2010 às 13:05)

lisa disse:


> Bgada Daniel!
> Gostava tambem de saber se tenho que colocar os sensores de emissao de sinal, de cada aperelho que tem a estação para a consola, em local visivel da mesma ou desde que estejam a menos de 100m eles emitirao os dados via wireless?



Para isso é importante saber qual é a marca e modelo da estação. Weather View 32 é o software que vai ser utilizado.


----------



## lisa (14 Mar 2010 às 19:53)

HotSpot disse:


> Para isso é importante saber qual é a marca e modelo da estação. Weather View 32 é o software que vai ser utilizado.



Olá ,
Pois tens razão. A estação é uma OREGON. Estou a montar o software mas com dificuldade pq na escola o programa é alta vista e o soft não é compatível. Os alunos vão fazer a radiation shied com os pratos dos vasos. Outro problema que tenho é que os fios q ligam os sensores aos transmissores têm pouco comprimento. ... Ser+a que os transmissores têm que estar visiveis da consola? ou poderão estar apenas a uma distancia inferior a 100metros?


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Mar 2010 às 15:23)

A Davis VP2 já cá chegou, o weatherlink já está comprado, agora falta encontrar o melhor negócio para o transmissor do anemómetro e quando cá estiver tudo arranjar coragem para ir ao telhado montar.
Por agora, a ver se monto tudo no quintal, embora saiba que as leituras de vento do quadrante E-NE estejam 'inquinadas' pelo efeito de abrigo da casa.
Já agora, algum de vós tens as vossas estações seguradas, i.e., têm algum seguro para elas em caso de roubo ou dano?
Cumps
Jorge


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

geoair.pt disse:


> A Davis VP2 já cá chegou, o weatherlink já está comprado, agora falta encontrar o melhor negócio para o transmissor do anemómetro e quando cá estiver tudo arranjar coragem para ir ao telhado montar.
> Por agora, a ver se monto tudo no quintal, embora saiba que as leituras de vento do quadrante E-NE estejam 'inquinadas' pelo efeito de abrigo da casa.
> Já agora, algum de vós tens as vossas estações seguradas, i.e., têm algum seguro para elas em caso de roubo ou dano?
> Cumps
> Jorge



Desconheço quem tenha esses seguros, mas muitas vezes tornam-se inviáveis por se pagar mais pelo seguro do que pelo valor do objecto segurado. Daqueles casos em que nem sempre compensa.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

geoair.pt disse:


> Já agora, algum de vós tens as vossas estações seguradas, i.e., têm algum seguro para elas em caso de roubo ou dano?
> Cumps
> Jorge



Confesso que eu e os seguros em geral, estamos de costas voltadas, só um e obrigatório me leva a pensar de outra forma...

Bens como estes, segurados, em termos de vantagens justificadas por uma companhia de seguros, a teoria suplanta completamente a prática! 
É daqueles casos onde cada um decide o que fazer aos seus €'s caso não lhes façam falta...


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Mar 2010 às 18:20)

Quando pensei na questão dos seguros estava a pensar mais na hipótese de a estação poder ser coberta (ou não) pela apólice da casa...


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2010 às 18:46)

geoair.pt disse:


> Quando pensei na questão dos seguros estava a pensar mais na hipótese de a estação poder ser coberta (ou não) pela apólice da casa...



Quase garantidamente não deve de estar! Infelizmente esses companheiros das seguradoras sabem bem é fugir às suas obrigações, há quase sempre um mas que inviabiliza o seu accionamento...

Uma vez com uma antena no telhado que se partiu por um episódio de ventos fortes, foi um "31" e estava a dita antena claramente mencionada nas condições do dito seguro. Só após muita chatice e várias discussões é que resolveram ( e de mau modo), darem-me parte do dinheiro que pedi. Enfim com o dinheiro que gastei nos muitos telefonemas e cartas registadas e os episódios frequentes de gritos e discussões ao telefone, não compensaram minimamente a meia-dúzia de tostões que eu vim a receber.


----------



## joaodelai (21 Mar 2010 às 20:01)

Aí está, falta o abrigo ainda, que vai chegar na próxima semana!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

joaodelai disse:


>



A avaliar por esta imagem parece haver aqui uma gestão muito completa dos dados obtidos. Gostei...


----------



## CSOF (5 Abr 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia
a minha estação davies já esta instalada. não a tenho em casa devido a dificuldades de acesso ao telhado mas vou tentar resolver isso ainda, entretanto instalei num terreno perto, mas que ainda fica a 260 metros de casa e não há linha de vista.
ficam algumas imagens da estação:

http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8324/nortej.jpg
http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/5290/oeste.jpg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2010 às 10:56)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia
> a minha estação davies já esta instalada. não a tenho em casa devido a dificuldades de acesso ao telhado mas vou tentar resolver isso ainda, entretanto instalei num terreno perto, mas que ainda fica a 260 metros de casa e não há linha de vista.
> ficam algumas imagens da estação:
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela instalação. Está bastante exposta. 

Certifica-te apenas que o mastro não abana e que não corre o risco de cair, parece frágil ao vento.

Tens possibilidades de colocar o anemómetro a 10 metros de altura ? Seria a cereja no topo do bolo.


----------



## CSOF (5 Abr 2010 às 12:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pela instalação. Está bastante exposta.
> 
> Certifica-te apenas que o mastro não abana e que não corre o risco de cair, parece frágil ao vento.
> 
> Tens possibilidades de colocar o anemómetro a 10 metros de altura ? Seria a cereja no topo do bolo.



o mastro não abana, pois está apertado à pedra de vinha e ainda esta um metro no subsolo, quanto ao anemómetro vou arranjar maneira de o colocar a 10 metros de altura, sim


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2010 às 18:54)

Penso que foi o melhor local de instalação dos membros que postaram aqui as fotos.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Abr 2010 às 20:17)

CSOF disse:


> Bom dia
> a minha estação davies já esta instalada. não a tenho em casa devido a dificuldades de acesso ao telhado mas vou tentar resolver isso ainda, entretanto instalei num terreno perto, mas que ainda fica a 260 metros de casa e não há linha de vista.
> ficam algumas imagens da estação:
> 
> ...





Parabéns pela estação 

Não lhe troquem é o nome...isto é uma DAVIS e não Davies. No outro tópico já lhe chamaram isto (davies) várias vezes, até parece que é uma clone


----------



## CSOF (6 Abr 2010 às 09:26)

Kraliv disse:


> Parabéns pela estação
> 
> Não lhe troquem é o nome...isto é uma DAVIS e não Davies. No outro tópico já lhe chamaram isto (davies) várias vezes, até parece que é uma clone



o nome é DAVIS sim senhor, e não davies


----------



## ViniNit (18 Abr 2010 às 03:54)

Aqui está a minha primeira estação meteorológica da TFA:


----------



## zejorge (19 Abr 2010 às 17:30)

Boa tarde

Depois de muitas exitações, decidi-me pela compra da WMR200, que este fim de semana montei no lugar onde tinha a Auriol.
Por esse facto tudo se tornou mais fácil, apesar da colocação do sensor de temp/Hum dentro do RS ter sido complicada. Agora começam a surgir outros problemas, estes comuns a analfabetos informáticos, o meu caso, e enquanto a uns é o Jesus que vai valendo a mim tem sido o Salvador a dar-me a mão .
Há no entanto um problema que se mantem, e que tem a ver com o facto de quando ligo a consola ao PC, ao fim de algum tempo os dados dos sensores na consola desaparecem, voltando logo que a desligo. Que será????
Vou tentar colocar umas fotos para os comentários da praxe.









URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/meteorologia003.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2010 às 23:50)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Depois de muitas exitações, decidi-me pela compra da WMR200,...
> 
> ...




Parabéns pela aquisição 

Sobre o problema referido, parece-me ser problema de interferências, tenta uma destas soluções 


- Posicionar a consola o mais longe possível do computador.

- Usar cabo USB de melhor qualidade (mais blindado/melhor isolamento)

- Colocar um anel de ferrite nos cabos de alimentação



.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2010 às 00:04)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tardePor esse facto tudo se tornou mais fácil, apesar da colocação do sensor de temp/Hum dentro do RS ter sido complicada.



Parabéns pela nova estação e pela instalação. 

Permite-me apenas o reparo que esse RS, sendo um RS caseiro, necessita de maiores condições de arejamento. De facto, tão próximo das telhas é provável que dê alguns problemas, nomeadamente no Verão, com situações de vento fraco a nulo e temperaturas muito elevadas. Tenta subi-lo a cerca de 1,80m acima do telhado. Seria o ideal, pois os abrigos caseiros necessitam de maiores condições de arejamento e afastamento de obstáculos para funcionarem devidamente. Se realmente o abrigo já está a essa altura do telhado, pela foto não parece.

De qualquer forma, qual é o espaçamento entre pratos no abrigo ?


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2010 às 14:41)

Kraliv disse:


> Parabéns pela aquisição
> 
> Sobre o problema referido, parece-me ser problema de interferências, tenta uma destas soluções
> 
> ...


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2010 às 14:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pela nova estação e pela instalação.
> 
> Permite-me apenas o reparo que esse RS, sendo um RS caseiro, necessita de maiores condições de arejamento. De facto, tão próximo das telhas é provável que dê alguns problemas, nomeadamente no Verão, com situações de vento fraco a nulo e temperaturas muito elevadas. Tenta subi-lo a cerca de 1,80m acima do telhado. Seria o ideal, pois os abrigos caseiros necessitam de maiores condições de arejamento e afastamento de obstáculos para funcionarem devidamente. Se realmente o abrigo já está a essa altura do telhado, pela foto não parece.
> 
> De qualquer forma, qual é o espaçamento entre pratos no abrigo ?



Olá Daniel

O RS está a  1,60 m das telhas, e agora já será dificil alterar significativamente. De qualquer forma agradeço os teus comentários.
O espaçamento entre pratos é de 1,5 cm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2010 às 15:50)

zejorge disse:


> O espaçamento entre pratos é de 1,5 cm



Exacto. O principal problema parece residir aí, o espaçamento entre pratos nunca deve ser superior a 1 cm, e é esse o valor recomendado.

De qualquer forma, vai vigiando os teus dados a fim de se tirar algumas conclusões, se realmente é necessário reduzir esse espaçamento.

Relativamente à altura ao telhado, é suficiente.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Abr 2010 às 17:17)

zejorge disse:


> Olá amigo
> 
> Agradeço as tuas dicas. O cabo USB que estou a usar era o que vinha com a estação. Quanto aos aneis de ferrite, (que não sei o que é), onde poderei adquirir, e como são colocados?
> Deixa-me pôr uma questão: - Este "fenómeno" nada terá a ver com a transmissão dos sensores ?
> ...




Os Anéis de Ferrite são aquelas _coisas_ () assinaladas a vermelho.






São, digamos, um filtro para interferências radioelétricas. 
Têm como função diminuir ou eliminar as alterações no sinal radioelectrico.

Ás vezes vêm "soltas" e o pessoal não as aconchega aos cabos ...se for esse o teu caso, coloca-as como está aí nessa imagem. Se esse cabo não tiver...procura usar um que as tenha 


Sobre o software NÂO te posso ajudar dado que nunca usei. Vê lá que Sistema OP estás a usar e as compatibilidades, etc..etc


.


----------



## zejorge (20 Abr 2010 às 17:40)

Oi

Pois, o cabo que estou a utilizar é o de origem e tem os ditos aneis de ferrite (está-se sempre a aprender), e bem fixos ao cabo.
Começo a admitir a possibilidade de pôr o problema à Oregon, pois assim estou sempre limitado na colocação de dados online.
Vou agora tentar afastar a consola do PC para ver o resultado.

Obrigado por tudo


----------



## cmg (20 Abr 2010 às 22:40)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Depois de muitas exitações, decidi-me pela compra da WMR200, que este fim de semana montei no lugar onde tinha a Auriol.
> Por esse facto tudo se tornou mais fácil, apesar da colocação do sensor de temp/Hum dentro do RS ter sido complicada. Agora começam a surgir outros problemas, estes comuns a analfabetos informáticos, o meu caso, e enquanto a uns é o Jesus que vai valendo a mim tem sido o Salvador a dar-me a mão .
> ...





Boas

tenho uma WRM100 e comigo o mesmo acontece. Aliás, já com uma outra estação também da Oregon ( BAR988HG) que nem sequer tinha ligação ao PC - portátil no meu caso. Quando este estava ligado a pouca distância da consola, passado pouco tempo deixava de apresentar os valores dos sensores.
Já tentei identificar o problema mas até agora não consegui nada (confesso que também não me tenho debruçado sobre o assunto )
(Será que o portátil tem alguma falta de "filtragem" do wireless que bloqueia a recepção dos sensores? Mas este problema é só sentido nas Oregon? Então o problema poderá ser que estas estações sejam mal protegidas .
Enfim, não sei pelo que qualquer ajuda será bem vinda

Cumps
cmg


----------



## zejorge (21 Abr 2010 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

Parece então que o problema é da Oregon e se assim for, tentarei o contacto directo com os serviços técnicos deles para saber da solução.
Para mim não poder ter a estação online, não serve, pois se assim for tento a devolução.
Vou agora fazer mais uma tentativa, que é afastar a consola do PC para ver o resultado. Se mesmo assim não funcionar terei como alternativa, colocar a estação num local mais perto da consola, para assim aumentar a potência do sinal. Vamos ver o que tudo isto dá........


----------



## cmg (21 Abr 2010 às 16:18)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Parece então que o problema é da Oregon e se assim for, tentarei o contacto directo com os serviços técnicos deles para saber da solução.
> Para mim não poder ter a estação online, não serve, pois se assim for tento a devolução.
> Vou agora fazer mais uma tentativa, que é afastar a consola do PC para ver o resultado. Se mesmo assim não funcionar terei como alternativa, colocar a estação num local mais perto da consola, para assim aumentar a potência do sinal. Vamos ver o que tudo isto dá........



Boas zejorge

Então, se encontrar uma solução, remendo ou qualquer outra coisa, diga. Eu pelo menos, agradeço 

A não ser, lembrei-me agora, que tenhamos o mesmo portátil  O meu é um Compal FL92.

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Kraliv (21 Abr 2010 às 18:26)

Boas,


Vejam também a ligação à terra da vossa instalação.

Revejam ou façam uma boa "ligação à massa" do PC em causa.


----------



## zejorge (21 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

Olá

Pois é, mesmo afastando a consola, e colocando a estação mais perto não resulta.
Começo a desesperar, e a recordar a Auriol com alguma saudade .....
Já contactei por mail a Oregon, a quem expus a situação mas ainda não obtive resposta. Vou aguardar.......


----------



## Minho (21 Abr 2010 às 23:24)

Para despistar qualquer problema com a porta USB de computador já tentaste ligar noutro PC ou portátil?


----------



## cmg (22 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

Minho disse:


> Para despistar qualquer problema com a porta USB de computador já tentaste ligar noutro PC ou portátil?



Boas Minho

Não me parece - mas não sei - que seja da porta USB. Como disse num post atrás, com uma outra estação da Oregon que tenho e que não tem qualquer possibilidade de ligação a PC, acontece o mesmo, ou seja, na proximidade do meu portátil, deixa de receber os sensores. Desligo o PC e recomeça a receber  

Não sei se o mesmo acontece a outros possuidores de estações da Oregon.

Qualquer ajuda será bem vinda, claro 

Cumps

cmg


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2010 às 19:53)

cmg disse:


> Boas Minho
> 
> Não me parece - mas não sei - que seja da porta USB. Como disse num post atrás, com uma outra estação da Oregon que tenho e que não tem qualquer possibilidade de ligação a PC, acontece o mesmo, ou seja, na proximidade do meu portátil, deixa de receber os sensores. Desligo o PC e recomeça a receber
> 
> ...



Como utilizador de uma Oregon WMR200, posso dizer que tenho a consola mesmo junto ao portátil, que passa muito tempo ligado, e embora às vezes perca ligação com o pluviómetro e com o sensor UV, mesmo assim raramente, nunca perdi o contacto com o termo-higro e anemómetro.
Por isso, por sistema, o problema não estará aí...


----------



## zejorge (22 Abr 2010 às 21:50)

Olá

No meu caso, os valores só desaparecem, quando ligo a consola ao PC para fazer a descarga dos dados, tanto que, quando a desligo,ao fim de uns minutos, os valores surgem de novo.

Já não sei o que fazer, mas se não me fôr dada uma solução rápida, devolverei a estação.
Veremos é se sou reçarcido do valor já pago.....


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Abr 2010 às 21:55)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> No meu caso, os valores só desaparecem, quando ligo a consola ao PC para fazer a descarga dos dados, tanto que, quando a desligo,ao fim de uns minutos, os valores surgem de novo.
> 
> ...



Pois, não sei, a minha está permanentemente ligada ao PC...
Deve ser mesmo defeito da tua unidade...


----------



## Z13 (22 Abr 2010 às 22:02)

Devo comentar que tenho a minha WMR 100 bem encostada ao meu velhinho ACER que comprei em 2004, e que está ligado à rede por wireless, e nunca houve dificuldades de comunicação com os sensores que tenho lá fora...

Contudo, confesso que se deslocar a estação para a zona oposta da casa, ela perde o sinal dos sensores... mas aí tenho a justificação do excesso de betão...


----------



## geoair.pt (22 Abr 2010 às 22:40)

Viva!
Depois de 3 dias (umas 2h/dia) a furar, alinhar, apertar, desapertar,a apertar outra vez, partir a cabeça (literalmente), eis que a tenho tenho de pé, a VP2 entenda-se pois claro 








Proximas etapas:
Instalar o weatherlink e o data logger 
Fixar o tubo com tirantes, pois já vi que que abana um pouco...
Não tirei mais fotos, pois o jantar já estava na mesa 
Cumps


----------



## cmg (22 Abr 2010 às 23:00)

Boas

Andei pela net à procura de pessoas com o mesmo problema e, de facto, encontrei. E as soluções(?) encontradas foram: ferrites no cabo USB (solução inútil no caso de estações sem ligação ao PC e que também sofrem do mesmo), afastar o mais possível a consola do PC através de extenções do cabo USB (se calhar o que irei fazer) e extensão da antena de recepção da consola o que involve algum trabalho de desmontagem desta e soldadura.
Não encontrei outras soluções, mas, se alguém as tiver ..... grite 

Cumps
cmg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Abr 2010 às 23:31)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Depois de 3 dias (umas 2h/dia) a furar, alinhar, apertar, desapertar,a apertar outra vez, partir a cabeça (literalmente), eis que a tenho tenho de pé, a VP2 entenda-se pois claro
> Proximas etapas:
> Instalar o weatherlink e o data logger
> ...



Muitos parabéns pela tua instalação. 

Certifica-te apenas que a estação não fica vulnerável a episódios de vento forte. De resto, uma excelente instalação, longe de paredes e obstáculos, com extrema exposição ao vento, precipitação e circulação de ar. É impossível teres problemas de ventilação no abrigo, o que é óptimo, nem precisavas de a ter instalado tão alto, o módulo principal não necessitava, apenas o anemómetro.

Parabéns pelo projecto e venham os dados online. 

Já agora, qual é a freguesia em que tens instalada a tua estação ? Conheço bem a zona da Lourinhã.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Abr 2010 às 00:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Muitos parabéns pela tua instalação.
> 
> Certifica-te apenas que a estação não fica vulnerável a episódios de vento forte. De resto, uma excelente instalação, longe de paredes e obstáculos, com extrema exposição ao vento, precipitação e circulação de ar. É impossível teres problemas de ventilação no abrigo, o que é óptimo, nem precisavas de a ter instalado tão alto, o módulo principal não necessitava, apenas o anemómetro.
> 
> ...


Viva!
Vento é coisa que não falta aqui  daí querer prender o mastro com uns cabos de aço.
O anemómetro é para ir para o telhado, já cá tenho o kit transmissor 
A localização é mesmo Lourinhã, Lourinhã
Obrigado,
Cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 00:48)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Vento é coisa que não falta aqui  daí querer prender o mastro com uns cabos de aço.
> O anemómetro é para ir para o telhado, já cá tenho o kit transmissor
> A localização é mesmo Lourinhã, Lourinhã
> ...



A tua estação é uma mais-valia na tua localização, onde não há simplesmente estações amadoras e, as que existem, reportam dados bastante erróneos.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Abr 2010 às 00:57)

Humm, acho que algo vai mal:
O vento há pelo menos uma hora que marca  0 km/h rumo Norte e estou com 96 de Humidade relativa...
Amanhã lá terei de ver o que se passa
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL7


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Abr 2010 às 10:03)

geoair.pt disse:


> Humm, acho que algo vai mal:
> O vento há pelo menos uma hora que marca  0 km/h rumo Norte e estou com 96 de Humidade relativa...
> Amanhã lá terei de ver o que se passa
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAL7



Parece estar tudo de feição no Wunderground. Bem-haja esta nova estação.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2010 às 10:58)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> Depois de 3 dias (umas 2h/dia) a furar, alinhar, apertar, desapertar,a apertar outra vez, partir a cabeça (literalmente), eis que a tenho tenho de pé, a VP2 entenda-se pois claro



Já que vais deixar o anemómetro noutro local com transmissor próprio, podias deixar o resto dos sensores bem mais baixos. Podiam ficar quase ao nível da rede do muro. Ficava mais standard e mais seguro. Provavelmente nem precisavas de utilizar cabos de aço nesse mastro.

De resto 5* e é um prazer estar a receber os dados da tua estação.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Abr 2010 às 11:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Já que vais deixar o anemómetro noutro local com transmissor próprio, podias deixar o resto dos sensores bem mais baixos. Podiam ficar quase ao nível da rede do muro. Ficava mais standard e mais seguro. Provavelmente nem precisavas de utilizar cabos de aço nesse mastro.
> 
> De resto 5* e é um prazer estar a receber os dados da tua estação.



Pois, bem pensado, a minha dúvida prende-se depois com a proximidade ao muro (o que não tem rede), se não irá influenciar os valores de temp/hum.
De qualquer maneira, o 'matagal' que vêm no suposto quintal em breve levará relva com rega automática e tenho de ver depois a localização dos aspersores...


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Abr 2010 às 11:35)

HotSpot disse:


> Já que vais deixar o anemómetro noutro local com transmissor próprio, podias deixar o resto dos sensores bem mais baixos. Podiam ficar quase ao nível da rede do muro. Ficava mais standard e mais seguro. Provavelmente nem precisavas de utilizar cabos de aço nesse mastro.
> 
> De resto 5* e é um prazer estar a receber os dados da tua estação.



Pois, bem pensado, a minha dúvida prende-se depois com a proximidade ao muro (o que não tem rede), se não irá influenciar os valores de temp/hum.
De qualquer maneira, o 'matagal' que vêm no suposto quinta em breve levará relva com rega automática e tenho de ver depois a localização dos aspersores...


----------



## zejorge (26 Abr 2010 às 17:47)

Boa tarde

Parece que finalmente resolvi o problema na minha WMR200. Na verdade tive que afastar a consola do PC cerca de 6 metros .....
Com base nisto, parece certo que estas consolas gostam de estar isoladas....


----------



## cmg (6 Mai 2010 às 12:45)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Parece que finalmente resolvi o problema na minha WMR200. Na verdade tive que afastar a consola do PC cerca de 6 metros .....
> Com base nisto, parece certo que estas consolas gostam de estar isoladas....



6 metros!!!! 
Que grande extensão de cabo USB que teve de comprar
Se calhar terei que fazer o mesmo e, já agora, onde comprou toda essa extensão de cabo?

Cumps
cmg


----------



## zejorge (6 Mai 2010 às 14:45)

Olá

Não tem dificuldade, eu encontrei na Worten....


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2010 às 19:48)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Parece que finalmente resolvi o problema na minha WMR200. Na verdade tive que afastar a consola do PC cerca de 6 metros .....
> Com base nisto, parece certo que estas consolas gostam de estar isoladas....



Pois, de facto esse problema não é necessariamente estranho!
No meu caso (consola sem fios) não foram necessários 6 metros de distância mas também revelou alguma aversão à exagerada proximidade com o pc resultando no desaparecimento e irregularidade nos dados...

Caprichos de ondas electromagnéticas que até num simples rádio provocam distorções na captação das estações!


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2010 às 20:25)

Bom, parece que o sensor da minha estação não quer continuar a debitar regularmente dados depois de um "pequeno" acidente que teve! 
Logo agora que usufruía de boas condições de instalação! 

Até que surja a oportunidade em adquirir uma "boa" estação, irei ver onde encontrar uma boa relação qualidade/preço em modelos da mesma gama...


----------



## geoair.pt (28 Mai 2010 às 21:14)

Viva,
Amanhã devo conseguir montar o anemómetro no telhado, e como sugerido anteriormente vou pôr a ISS mais em baixo no mastro. A que altura sugerem que esteja acima do muro ou da rede?
O aspecto actual da situação é esta:



Como podem ver, o quintal tem agora relva e um sistema automático de rega, embora não envie água acima do muro que tem a rede...

Já agora, vocês mantêm o firmware da consola das vossas Davis actualizado?
Cumps,
Jorge


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mai 2010 às 16:02)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva,
> Como podem ver, o quintal tem agora relva e um sistema automático de rega, embora não envie água acima do muro que tem a rede...
> 
> Já agora, vocês mantêm o firmware da consola das vossas Davis actualizado?
> ...



Podes baixar até 20 cm acima do limite da rede.

A firmware actualizo caso justifique ou tenha paciência


----------



## joaodelai (8 Jun 2010 às 00:58)

Hoje completo cinco meses de estação, sem nenhum contratempo até agora, tomara que permaneça assim. Fica a dica pra quem está pretendendo começar com equipamento meteorológico mais acessível e com qualidade... Gastei mil reais aproximadamente ou 450 euros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jun 2010 às 18:42)

Encomendei mais um Weatherlink, que já vem a caminho, para uma futura Davis que ainda será adquirida dentro de algum tempo, para um novo projecto meteorológico.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2010 às 20:04)

Boa tarde,

Estou a tentar instalar o cd USB drive da minha estação meteorológica e não consigo e como tal não consigo conectá-la ao pc...alguém sabe o que posso fazer?
É uma La Crosse WS3537..

Cumprimentos


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jun 2010 às 00:49)

Olá

Desconhecendo desde já qual a sua viabilidade no sistema, poderá ser alguma incompatibilidade existente no driver contido na instalação e o executável é bloqueado; no entanto sem me alongar em abstrato e bem melhor do que eu na abordagem destes pormenores por experiência própria, mais alguém por aqui poderá certamente apresentar alguma solução.

Convinha talvez referir a informação que surge quando o tenta instalar para deste modo ser mais fácil detectar o possível "bug".


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2010 às 02:10)

Boa noite,

É estranho mas o leitor de Cd´s não consegue ler o cd do drive usb, já tentei procurar no site da la crosse algo que pudesse fazer download de forma a conseguir depois que a conecção com a estação seja eficaz, mas perdi-me sem resolver isso...


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jun 2010 às 02:36)

Se não houver inconveniente em dezê-lo, qual é o sistema operativo que usa?


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2010 às 02:51)

É o vista ...


----------



## joaodelai (14 Set 2010 às 19:45)

Chegou meu brinquedo:


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2010 às 20:20)

Muitos parabéns João, bom equipamento


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Set 2010 às 01:35)

joaodelai disse:


> Chegou meu brinquedo:



Também gostava de um brinquedo desses, seria uma boa dose de pontos conquistados em relação ao equipamento que tenho! 
Agora é dar-lhe gás...


----------



## joaodelai (15 Set 2010 às 01:57)

Obrigado, vou fazer a instalação assim que me mudar para um novo local!! Vai ficar ótima, é uma pena que agora o inverno acabou, e temos 5 longos meses de calor e chuvas.


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2010 às 02:03)

joaodelai disse:


> Obrigado, vou fazer a instalação assim que me mudar para um novo local!! Vai ficar ótima, é uma pena que agora o inverno acabou, e temos 5 longos meses de calor e chuvas.



Eu não conseguiria ter muito tempo esse material na caixa.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 11:47)

A Minha PCE-FWS20...

Edit: Fotos apagadas

Já por aqui...http://www.wunderground.com/weather...=IVIANADO4&freq=5.0&units=metric&lang=BR&MR=1

Como é que ponho, os graficos na assinatura?


----------



## HotSpot (2 Out 2010 às 12:11)

Só espero que a chaminé não debite calor


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 12:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Só espero que a chaminé não debite calor



Boas,
Essa chaminé está praticamente fora de uso....é só para segurar a estação
.....


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2010 às 19:35)

Acho que a instalação está muito boa  (se se justificar, discordem os mais entendidos por experiência própria), entretanto pergunto se estes cabos no exterior serão suficientemente resistentes aos elementos para evitar perda de sinal na transmissão de dados?
Na dúvida, revestia por ex os mesmos com tubo de plástico do tipo anelado; penso que não se perde nada com isso!


----------



## Minho (2 Out 2010 às 20:19)

Parabéns...  

Uma estação mais no Alto-Minho que ainda está muito desprovida de estações meteorológicas


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 20:23)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns...
> 
> Uma estação mais no Alto-Minho que ainda está muito desprovida de estações meteorológicas




Boas
É verdade a 2ª no distrito


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 20:29)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> É verdade a 2ª no distrito



és pertp de mim
e tambem montei hoje a minha estação aqui


----------



## Puma (2 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Boas.....

Faz hoje 15 dias que instalei a minha Oregon WMR200, estando já previsto, para muito em breve, a colocação de um RS.

E o próximo passo é debitar dados on-line.

Neste momento estou a ter o famigerado problema de perder os sensores quando a estação está ligada ao PC....

Lá vou eu ter de comprar um cabo USB de 6 metros 

Estou a utilizar o software que a estação trás, o Weather OS 1.1.57.

Não consigo fazer a extracção dos dados. 

Pura e simplesmente nada acontece.

Alguém me pode ajudar?  

Aqui fica uma foto da mesma


----------



## lsalvador (2 Out 2010 às 21:42)

Em relação a esse software manda isso fora, não faz nada.

Em relação a falta de sinal, da uma vista de olhos no meteoconstância e vê o acessório que foi posto, ficou 5 estrelas e nunca mais teve falhas.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Out 2010 às 22:40)

1337 disse:


> és pertp de mim
> e tambem montei hoje a minha estação aqui



Dados e fotos


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2010 às 23:43)

filipe cunha disse:


> Dados e fotos



não tou a conseguir ter os dados no PC


----------



## Puma (3 Out 2010 às 21:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Em relação a esse software manda isso fora, não faz nada.
> 
> Em relação a falta de sinal, da uma vista de olhos no meteoconstância e vê o acessório que foi posto, ficou 5 estrelas e nunca mais teve falhas.



Olá ISalvador.

Que software me aconselhava nesta primeira fase de passar os dados para o PC ?

Agradeço a ajuda


----------



## daniel1981 (14 Out 2010 às 02:17)

Boas a todos. Sou novo aqui no forum e pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica para colocar na minha exploração agricola. Dos muitos posts que li verifiquei algumas dúvidas relativamente à sensibilidade/exactidão dos dados das Lacrosse, nas Oregon verifiquei problemas de sinal quando a consola está junto ao pc e por fim da Davis pareceu-me tudo óptimo no entanto bem cara.
Ando a ver a Lacrosse WS2357, que está com um preço mt bom e gostaria de saber se alguêm tem este equipamento e que feedback tem dele. Também gostaria de saber como é que fazem para descarregar os dados na net e terem um site para o efeito.

Grande Abraço a todos.

A estação a montar será na Merceana, concelho de Alenquer..


----------



## HotSpot (14 Out 2010 às 12:28)

daniel1981 disse:


> Boas a todos. Sou novo aqui no forum e pretendo adquirir uma estação meteorológica para colocar na minha exploração agricola. Dos muitos posts que li verifiquei algumas dúvidas relativamente à sensibilidade/exactidão dos dados das Lacrosse, nas Oregon verifiquei problemas de sinal quando a consola está junto ao pc e por fim da Davis pareceu-me tudo óptimo no entanto bem cara.
> Ando a ver a Lacrosse WS2357, que está com um preço mt bom e gostaria de saber se alguêm tem este equipamento e que feedback tem dele. Também gostaria de saber como é que fazem para descarregar os dados na net e terem um site para o efeito.
> 
> Grande Abraço a todos.
> ...



Alguém com as mesmas dúvidas que tu criou este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...vel-compra-de-estacao-meteorologica-4966.html

Se quiseres acrescentar alguma dúvida ao tópico...


----------



## daniel1981 (14 Out 2010 às 21:46)

Muito Obrigado, já li e vi que não tem qualquer comentário positivo à respectiva estação meteorológica. Repensar tudo outra vez...


----------



## Lightning (27 Out 2010 às 20:56)

Boa noite.

O meu pluviómetro da WMR200 avariou-se de vez. 

Sabem de alguma loja onde eu possa comprar o pluviómetro PCR800 à parte para esta estação?


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 21:59)

Lightning disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O meu pluviómetro da WMR200 avariou-se de vez.
> 
> Sabem de alguma loja onde eu possa comprar o pluviómetro PCR800 à parte para esta estação?



Tens várias lojas online, por exemplo no ebay encontrei este:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PCR800-Rain-G...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c167d6e53#ht_2242wt_1139

ou este: 

http://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/accessories/sensors/oregon-scientific-pcr800-sensor.html

compra é isso depressa que os teus dados são importantes...


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Out 2010 às 23:17)

Lightning disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O meu pluviómetro da WMR200 avariou-se de vez.
> 
> Sabem de alguma loja onde eu possa comprar o pluviómetro PCR800 à parte para esta estação?




Quanto tempo tinha?


----------



## Lightning (28 Out 2010 às 15:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tens várias lojas online, por exemplo no ebay encontrei este:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PCR800-Rain-G...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c167d6e53#ht_2242wt_1139
> 
> ou este:
> ...



Obrigado, Mr. Phillip, vou encomendar o mais rápido possível outro pluviómetro. 



filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto tempo tinha?



Tenho a estação desde 2008, vai fazer 3 anos agora em 2011.


----------



## cmg (28 Out 2010 às 17:00)

Lightning disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O meu pluviómetro da WMR200 avariou-se de vez.
> 
> Sabem de alguma loja onde eu possa comprar o pluviómetro PCR800 à parte para esta estação?



Boas Lightning

Como se costuma dizer, o Google é nosso amigo
Se fizer uma busca ou em wrm200 (normalmente têm uma página de acessórios) ou pela ref. do pluviómetro vai encontra muita coisa (não se fique pelas primeiras páginas ).
De repente, a única que tenho por aqui é esta:

http://www.baroland.com/

Espero que ajude 
cumps
cmg


----------



## Lightning (28 Out 2010 às 19:30)

cmg disse:


> Boas Lightning
> 
> Como se costuma dizer, o Google é nosso amigo
> Se fizer uma busca ou em wrm200 (normalmente têm uma página de acessórios) ou pela ref. do pluviómetro vai encontra muita coisa (não se fique pelas primeiras páginas ).
> ...



Olá cmg. O Mr. Phillip já me tinha dado uns links com o pluviómetro à parte à venda. Para a semana vou comprar o novo. 

De qualquer maneira obrigado pela ajuda, é sempre um contributo. 

O pluviómetro tem o problema mais estranho de todos que me aconteceu até agora. Pelo que pude apurar, já foi mesmo "à vida...".


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 02:54)

Estupidamente não sei o que se passa, mas a minha Davis em situações de chuva forte ou granizo as rajadas ficam passadas, dá-me falsas rajadas, intervaladas por valores "normais". Hoje por exemplo tenho 101 km/h mágicos, quando não deve ter passado dos 75 km/h.

Tenho de ver se vou lá acima ver o painel, isto já ocorre há muito tempo, será da pilha ser versão europeia ?


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

Mário, tenta verificar se o ISS está bem fechado ou tenta colocar outra pilha.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 12:25)

HotSpot disse:


> Mário, tenta verificar se o ISS está bem fechado ou tenta colocar outra pilha.



A pilha é da duracell igual à anterior, mas sim, tenho que verificar isso.


----------



## mortagua (1 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/38494...meteorologica-ws1.html?srcid=10263#pix-review 
vale a pena? os 99euros?


----------



## Puma (1 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

Puma disse:


> Boas.....
> 
> Faz hoje 15 dias que instalei a minha Oregon WMR200, estando já previsto, para muito em breve, a colocação de um RS.
> 
> ...






E como o prometido é devido, dei mais um passo no sentido de obter dados mais fiáveis, com a inserção de um RS, feito por mim.

Consultem o topico da " contrução de um RS" , onde coloquei algumas fotos referentes á sua construção.






 By null at 2010-12-01[/IMG]

Cump.


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

Fil disse:


> Eu tinha uma Oregon mas como não dava para ligar ao PC decidi comprar uma nova em Maio e decidi-me por um clone da LaCrosse WS2308, fabricada pela TFA da Alemanha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanto é que te ficou essa estação?
Ando à procura de uma que tenha ligação à net, para submeter os dados.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

95€ + transporte

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2300-soldes.php

99.99€ + transporte

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2350.php

95€

http://cgi.ebay.es/Wetterstation-WH...messung_PM&hash=item483e03270a#ht_7510wt_1004


----------



## BVG (16 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

lsalvador disse:


> 95€ + transporte
> 
> http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/2300-soldes.php
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado 

Agora uma pergunta mais técnica:
Neste momento tenho um mini-servidor a correr linux em casa.
Há software para debitar os dados para a web? Alguém nesta situação?

Abraço.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

BVG disse:


> Muito obrigado
> 
> Agora uma pergunta mais técnica:
> Neste momento tenho um mini-servidor a correr linux em casa.
> ...



Tens o weather display para linux.


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

A estação oregon-WMR 200 traz mais alguma coisa para além dos sensores?
Refiro-me a objectos para montagem da estação.


----------



## Puma (17 Dez 2010 às 16:19)

DRC disse:


> A estação oregon-WMR 200 traz mais alguma coisa para além dos sensores?
> Refiro-me a objectos para montagem da estação.



Boas....

Em termos de suportes a Oregon WMR 200 trás de origem um “ mastro “ em PVC de aproximadamente 2 metros e trás, igualmente, umas cordas ( sim cordas….) para serem usadas como espias do mastro.

Espero ter ajudado. 

Existem na net vários vídeos onde é possível visualizar o trás exposto.


----------



## BVG (17 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Bem, e eu já mandei vir a Wetterstation WH1080 

Bom Natal


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

BVG disse:


> Bem, e eu já mandei vir a Wetterstation WH1080
> 
> Bom Natal



É igual à PCE


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Já tenho em casa a estação WH1080 
Ontem estive a ver item a item, quando vejo que o mastro montado (são 2 tubos enroscados) mede apenas 70cm +/-. Vale a pena utilizar o mastro que vem com o pacote, ou colocar um tubo de maior comprimento?
Estou a pensar colocar o mastro no telhado. Assim sendo, não necessito de colocar um tubo muito alto, certo? 1,5m acima da telha seria porreiro?

O pacote trás isto:





A RS que isto trás, serve? ou preciso de fazer uma melhorzita?

Abraço..


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

Oi parabens pela aquisição, agora vais ao Modelo ou Continente e compras 12 pratos Domplex, custa cerca de 1€ cada. Depois os restantes acessorios e montas o RS e esta a andar.

Foi no mesmo local do JFlores, correcto ?


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi parabens pela aquisição, agora vais ao Modelo ou Continente e compras 12 pratos Domplex, custa cerca de 1€ cada. Depois os restantes acessorios e montas o RS e esta a andar.
> 
> Foi no mesmo local do JFlores, correcto ?



Então, quer dizer que aquela RS não protege grande coisa, é isso?

Comprei neste site: www.minib2c.de
Ficou-me em 100€ já com portes.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Ve o post da Charneca da Caparica e ve o RS que foi feito

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/estacao-meteorologica-charneca-da-caparica-almada-4728.html


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 12:58)




----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 13:23)

Olha uma PCE
RS fiz um destes...










fan





litio, mas não aproveites o painel solar que vem de origem... estas pilhas NÃO PODEM ser recarregadas


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Agora reparei, a tua tem painel solar?


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

Nop.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 13:32)

BVG disse:


> Nop.



Ainda é da versão anterior, além de não ter painel solar é mais facil fazer o RS


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

BVG disse:


> Já tenho em casa a estação WH1080
> Ontem estive a ver item a item, quando vejo que o mastro montado (são 2 tubos enroscados) mede apenas 70cm +/-. Vale a pena utilizar o mastro que vem com o pacote, ou colocar um tubo de maior comprimento?
> Estou a pensar colocar o mastro no telhado. Assim sendo, não necessito de colocar um tubo muito alto, certo? 1,5m acima da telha seria porreiro?
> A RS que isto trás, serve? ou preciso de fazer uma melhorzita?
> Abraço..



Quanto aos mastros nem os tirei do plastico, foi ponto assente utilizar outro mastro, um tubo 3/4 galvanizado de 3 metros
Quanto à RS, nunca a utilizei assim tão desprotegida, isso tem uma protecção IPx3, sem mexer na original utilizei no exterior a RS de pratos...


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Pelas fotos que mostra, dá a sensação que utilizou o tubo galvanizado apenas para suportar o tubo onde se encontra a estação?
Estou errado?
Tem mais fotos da instalação?

Cumps.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

BVG disse:


> Pelas fotos que mostra, dá a sensação que utilizou o tubo galvanizado apenas para suportar o tubo onde se encontra a estação?
> Estou errado?
> Tem mais fotos da instalação?
> 
> Cumps.



Utilizei um tubo para tudo....
Aqui vai
A 1ª versão





Ultima versão, o local junto a essa antena foi provisório





Colocação definitiva, sem interferências.





Boa instalação


----------



## BVG (29 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

Thanks


----------



## wheel18 (29 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Boas,

Apenas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião relativamente à estação PCE. São fiáveis, precisas, etc...? 
No site da PCE, já com portes fica por ~110€, será uma boa compra? alternativas?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apenas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião relativamente à estação PCE. São fiáveis, precisas, etc...?
> No site da PCE, já com portes fica por ~110€, será uma boa compra? alternativas?
> ...



A PCE é uma estação com uma relação qualidade/preço muito boa. Já dá para ligar a um PC e debitar dados para a Internet.

Fiáveis, precisas? Mais fiável que a Auriol? Provavelmente. Mais fiável que uma Davis? Nem pensar...

Por acaso é um equipamento que tenho muita curiosidade em testar. Gostava de saber até que ponto não são tão boas como as Oregon.

Offtopic: Tens comparado os dados da Auriol com a minha estação?

Filipe Cunha


----------



## wheel18 (29 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

HotSpot disse:


> A PCE é uma estação com uma relação qualidade/preço muito boa. Já dá para ligar a um PC e debitar dados para a Internet.
> 
> Fiáveis, precisas? Mais fiável que a Auriol? Provavelmente. Mais fiável que uma Davis? Nem pensar...
> 
> ...



Viva HotSpot e Filipe,

Para ser sincero, não estou 100% satisfeito com a Auriol (talvez devido ao facto de não ser novo nestas coisas da meteo :-)...).
Primeiro foi a situação da trasnmissão do pluviometro, que complica a instalação adequada no meu espaço, depois estou a achar o higrometro exterior bastante "inflacionado"... de uma forma geral não temos valores muito dispares (excepção para o Higrometro que sempre que chove vai para os 99% (talves agua no sensor?!) e o pluviometro, que talvez devido à instalação apresenta ~ -1mm). O anemometro apresenta alguma diferença, mas como referi anteriormente, penso que se trata realmente da topografia...

Porem acho que vou devolver a Auriol e encomendar uma PCE (ou clone)... Pelo menos facilita a instalação :-) que é factor importante para mim... e permite a ligação ao PC (menos importante, mas util em caso de necessidade). 

Aproveitando o post: Qual a capacidade de armazenamento que a PCE permite até "descarregar" para o PC? À partida não vou ter a consola constantemente ligada ao PC.

PS: Já vi o teu anemomentro ;-)...

Muito obrigado


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Boas.

Auriol:

Em relação à humidade, desisto em dias de chuva.
Em relação ao pluviometro, hoje acumulei 12.7mm 
Em relação ao anemometro, tive uma rajada de apenas 41km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

wheel18 disse:


> Viva Filipe,
> 
> Para ser sincero, não estou 100% satisfeito com a Auriol (talvez devido ao facto de não ser novo nestas coisas da meteo :-)...).
> Primeiro foi a situação da trasnmissão do pluviometro, que complica a instalação adequada no meu espaço, depois estou a achar o higrometro exterior bastante "inflacionado"... de uma forma geral não temos valores muito dispares (excepção para o Higrometro que sempre que chove vai para os 99% (talves agua no sensor?!) e o pluviometro, que talvez devido à instalação apresenta ~ -1mm). O anemometro apresenta alguma diferença, mas como referi anteriormente, penso que se trata realmente da topografia...
> ...



Eu sempre disse algures que a Auriol só tinha o beneficio de ser barata, e se realmente estivessem a 100% a funcionar, ao fim de uns dias já se sentiam limitados...
Quanto à PCE, não estando ligado ao PC, ou melhor estando o PC desligado, armazena dados a cada 1/2 hora, o limite não sei, mas em 3 semanas ocupa12,5% da mamoria


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

HotSpot disse:


> A PCE é uma estação com uma relação qualidade/preço muito boa. Já dá para ligar a um PC e debitar dados para a Internet.
> 
> Fiáveis, precisas? Mais fiável que a Auriol? Provavelmente. Mais fiável que uma Davis? Nem pensar...
> 
> ...



Quanto à fiabilidade da PCE, não a tenho como comparar, apenas a pressão e pouco mais para com uma do IM (à beira mar), mas a +- 10Kms, mas em termos de outros factores tenho a PCE num clima totalmente diferente dessa IM.


----------



## wheel18 (30 Dez 2010 às 00:48)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto à fiabilidade da PCE, não a tenho como comparar, apenas a pressão e pouco mais para com uma do IM (à beira mar), mas a +- 10Kms, mas em termos de outros factores tenho a PCE num clima totalmente diferente dessa IM.



Muito obrigado,

Será preferivel comprar directamente à PCE (110€, vindo de UK) ou um clone (102€, vindo de DE)?

Os (inumeros) plásticos da estação são de qualidade? Resistem bem ao Sol?

Cumprimentos


----------



## BVG (30 Dez 2010 às 08:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Utilizei um tubo para tudo....
> Aqui vai
> A 1ª versão
> 
> ...



Na tua RS optaste por não colocar nenhum prato no fundo do mesmo. Será que não interfere muito nos dados obtidos?
Vejo que deixaste o RS de origem dentro do RS caseiro. Foi para segurar melhor?
O RS caseiro está fixo de alguma forma ao sensor? ou só está encaixado? A mim parece-me que existe uma braçadeira no último prato.


----------



## wheel18 (30 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

HotSpot disse:


> A PCE é uma estação com uma relação qualidade/preço muito boa. Já dá para ligar a um PC e debitar dados para a Internet.
> 
> Fiáveis, precisas? Mais fiável que a Auriol? Provavelmente. Mais fiável que uma Davis? Nem pensar...
> 
> ...



... E pronto a Auriol lá foi de volta!!! Chegou 3 dias de testes para verificar as "potêncialidades" do produto  ...

Como referi anteriormente estou a ponderar a compra de uma PCE, que vos parece o preço de 120€ (portes incluidos) já com painel solar? Quais as alternativas dentro da faixa (preço/funcionalidades/qualidade)?

Muito obrigado e Feliz 2011


----------



## jflores (30 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

A Auriol é fraca porque os sensores não fazem leituras correctas. Também tenho uma e a humidade nos 100% é fácil de atingir enquanto com a Watson (igual à PCE) no mesmo sitio isso já não acontece


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

BVG disse:


> Na tua RS optaste por não colocar nenhum prato no fundo do mesmo. Será que não interfere muito nos dados obtidos?
> Vejo que deixaste o RS de origem dentro do RS caseiro. Foi para segurar melhor?
> O RS caseiro está fixo de alguma forma ao sensor? ou só está encaixado? A mim parece-me que existe uma braçadeira no último prato.



Não coloquei nenhum prato por baixo, além de não dar muito jeito,tambem não dava muito jeito para a ventilar...acho que assim tem dados mais naturais e o ar circula mais.
O rs de origem está no interior, alem de o segurar melhor, tambem segura o painel solar.
O rs está encaixado no existente, no cimo do rs original é que tem um "gargalo" mais fino e então o 1º prato teve-se que se adaptar a isso.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

wheel18 disse:


> ... E pronto a Auriol lá foi de volta!!! Chegou 3 dias de testes para verificar as "potêncialidades" do produto  ...
> 
> Como referi anteriormente estou a ponderar a compra de uma PCE, que vos parece o preço de 120€ (portes incluidos) já com painel solar? Quais as alternativas dentro da faixa (preço/funcionalidades/qualidade)?
> 
> Muito obrigado e Feliz 2011




Acho que no Lidl brevemente vai abrir uma campanha de EMs devolvidas
Aquando da minha compra a PCE, dentro dessa faixa de preços, foi a escolha acertada, tenho no fundo tudo o que preciso por esse preço

Ah e tens DCF sem pedires, nem o publicitarem muito.


----------



## BVG (31 Dez 2010 às 00:21)

Já estive a testar os sensores da estação, e parece estar tudo a funcionar correctamente 
Já falei com o meu sogro, que é o homem das engenhocas, e vai-me construir  um mastro para colocar no telhado 
Só me falta construir o RS. Talvez este fim-de-semana passe ao AKI e/ou ao Continente 

Obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

BVG disse:


> Só me falta construir o RS. Talvez este fim-de-semana passe ao AKI e/ou ao Continente



Sábado, não acredito mesmo nada que esteja aberto, no Domingo apenas com alguma sorte se não houverem balanços!


----------



## wheel18 (31 Dez 2010 às 08:42)

wheel18 disse:


> ... E pronto a Auriol lá foi de volta!!! Chegou 3 dias de testes para verificar as "potêncialidades" do produto  ...
> 
> Como referi anteriormente estou a ponderar a compra de uma PCE, que vos parece o preço de 120€ (portes incluidos) já com painel solar? Quais as alternativas dentro da faixa (preço/funcionalidades/qualidade)?
> 
> Muito obrigado e Feliz 2011



Pessoal,

Alguem dá uma ajuda para decidir ainda este ano :-)... O preço (120€ já com portes) está porreiro? Existe alguma alternativa à PCE nesta faixa de preço?

Muito obrigado e feliz 2011


----------



## HotSpot (31 Dez 2010 às 08:56)

wheel18 disse:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Alguem dá uma ajuda para decidir ainda este ano :-)... O preço (120€ já com portes) está porreiro? Existe alguma alternativa à PCE nesta faixa de preço?
> 
> Muito obrigado e feliz 2011



Actualmente existem 3 alternativas para diferentes faixas de preços:

PCE - 100€>120€
Oregon WMR200 - 200€>300€
Davis Vue/VP2 - 500€>1500€

Sendo o orçamento alargado comprava a Davis, não sendo, comprava a PCE. A Oregon está numa faixa de preços em que pagas um pouco mais que a PCE e não justifica a diferença e fica a "poucos" euros da Davis que é de outro campeonato.

Quem compra uma PCE ou Oregon e gosta mesmo disto, mais tarde acaba por comprar a Davis. Ou seja porque a PCE/Oregon avariou em poucos anos, ou porque precisa de uma estação que dê outra fiabilidade/longevidade.

Existem n casos destes aqui no Fórum, o meu é um deles.


----------



## wheel18 (31 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

HotSpot disse:


> Actualmente existem 3 alternativas para diferentes faixas de preços:
> 
> PCE - 100€>120€
> Oregon WMR200 - 200€>300€
> ...



Boas HotSpot,

Excelente resumo... venha então uma PCE para comparamos valores ;-).

Feliz 2011


----------



## wheel18 (1 Jan 2011 às 10:05)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto à fiabilidade da PCE, não a tenho como comparar, apenas a pressão e pouco mais para com uma do IM (à beira mar), mas a +- 10Kms, mas em termos de outros factores tenho a PCE num clima totalmente diferente dessa IM.



Boas filipe,

Apenas uma duvida relativamente ao RS caseiro. O suporte do RS/sensor original aguenta bem com o peso adicional?

Feliz 2011


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2011 às 10:25)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas filipe,
> 
> Apenas uma duvida relativamente ao RS caseiro. O suporte do RS/sensor original aguenta bem com o peso adicional?
> 
> Feliz 2011



Boas
Aguenta, embora na parte posterior instalei um suporte, aí tinha que ser pois com os ventos e o maior volume do RS, o suporte originalnão aguentaria










Aqui foi a 1ª versão, pouco mais tarde meti o 1º e ultimo pratos maiores...mas o suporte manteve-se
Bom ano


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Jan 2011 às 10:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Actualmente existem 3 alternativas para diferentes faixas de preços:
> 
> PCE - 100€>120€
> Oregon WMR200 - 200€>300€
> ...



Caro Hotspot,

porque excluiu as lacrosse?
pergunto isto porque adquiri uma ws2357 por 135 euros (incluindo portes) a partir de uma empresa portuguesa, com quem já negoceio há anos (material de astronomia) e que sempre se mostrou impecável.

será que fiz uma má compra?

eu tenho uma Auriol Lidliana mas a idiotice de terem colocado o sensor de temperatura com o anemometro e a impossibilidade de descarregar dados para o PC fez-me escolher ... a Lacrosse.

obrigado, e desde já parabéns pelo trabalho que realiza.

cumprimentos

bernardino


----------



## wheel18 (1 Jan 2011 às 10:58)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Aguenta, embora na parte posterior instalei um suporte, aí tinha que ser pois com os ventos e o maior volume do RS, o suporte originalnão aguentaria
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente Filipe, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Vou começar a trabalhar na RS enquanto aguardo pela chegada da estação :-)... Qual o diametro do corte central (para albergar o RS original)?

Porque colocas-te os pratos maiores? Este RS parece perfeito.

O RS original é mesmo assim tão mau? Nas fotos até tem bom aspecto...

Feliz 2011


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

wheel18 disse:


> Excelente Filipe, muito obrigado pela ajuda. Vou começar a trabalhar na RS enquanto aguardo pela chegada da estação :-)... Qual o diametro do corte central (para albergar o RS original)?
> 
> Porque colocas-te os pratos maiores? Este RS parece perfeito.
> 
> ...



Boas,
Qto ao diamentro acho que são 7cms ou 7,5 cms, só mesmo vendo a "broca".
Coloquei os pratos maiores porque, o 1º para albergar melhor os inferiores, embora nunca sentisse isso, o ultimo para ter espaço para a fan e outras experiências
Este motor durou 1 semana.. agora tem outro melhor




Qto ao RS original, nunca o experimentei,mas parece-me mau
Fica bem


----------



## wheel18 (1 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Qto ao diamentro acho que são 7cms ou 7,5 cms, só mesmo vendo a "broca".
> Coloquei os pratos maiores porque, o 1º para albergar melhor os inferiores, embora nunca sentisse isso, o ultimo para ter espaço para a fan e outras experiências
> Este motor durou 1 semana.. agora tem outro melhor
> ...



Mais uma vez, muito obrigado . Vou reunir o material (broca 7,5 ou 8 incluida) e começar a trabalhar no RS e respectivo suporte de reforço (vou tentar arranjar um canto em metal semelhante ao do RS Davis)... Com o RS original dentro do caseiro é mesmo necessario o isolamento de silicone? Sem este será mais facil a desmontagem (substituição de pilhas, etc...).

Cumprimentos.


----------



## wheel18 (6 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

Boas,

...e lá chegou a PCE a casa hoje!!! Primeiras impressões, ainda sem instalar praticamente nada:

Pontos fracos:
 - Plasticos muiiiittto fraquinhos, espero que resistam ao Verão?! A cor nem comento...pensava que era branco, branco :-( ...
 - Pluviometro mal desenhado (na minha opinião). O receptaculo, tem muito pouca profundidade, pelo que deverá deixar fugir bastantes gotas em situações de vento forte.
 - Pensava que o produto era feito em UK (as Auriol são), porem na embalagem vem explicito Made in China 
 - Painel solar minusculo e de construção muito duvidosa.

Pontos fortes:
 - Consola com aspecto robusto e dimensão generosa.

A instalação fica para o fds... vamos ver como se porta então. 
Ha o RS não parece assim tão mau como esperava... apesar de ter o artesanal quase pronto, vou testar com o standard, para ver a diferença.

Valeu a pena a troca (custo/beneficio)? Talvez...talvez... simplesmente talvez...

Filipe cunha, 2 duvidas. Colocaste o pluviometro paralelo ao suporte por alguma razão especial? Utilizaste apenas o parafuso de fixação central ou tambem algum nas pontas?
Relativamente ao anemometro, como fizeste a fixação do mesmo ao mastro não original? colocaste algum "anel" para central o mesmo no mastro?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> ...e lá chegou a PCE a casa hoje!!! Primeiras impressões, ainda sem instalar praticamente nada:
> 
> ...



A minha está a bombar já quase há 4 meses sem problemas...e apanhou já umas boas invernias e rajadas e nem tremeu, tinha acabado de a montar começou uma daquelas invernias, que eu passado uma hora pensei em ir busca-la ao telhado, pois não iria aguentar o que é certo é que está para muitas curvas
Quanto à cor é um branco sujo...mas acho que nem a PCE nem as outras EMs tem outras cores disponiveis...
Pluviometro, as gotas entrando no receptaculo, só retornam por evaporação e o vento não altera a medição
China, hoje em dia é tudo feito lá, até as mais conceituadas...as menos melhores/mais baratas são no UK
Painel solar, debita 0.6Volts,para o fim a que se propõe (carregar pilhas), não estará mau, eu utilizo-o para outra coisa
Quanto ao RS acho-o muito mau, daí não ter ido para o telhado sem outro RS extra, nem queria imaginar o retransmissor/termo/hidro em tempestade.
No geral porta-se bem, melhor do que esta só outra PCE, que já em termos de peças sobressalentes já se vendem em Espanha...até nisto tá-se bem.
Boa montagem


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2011 às 23:50)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Filipe cunha, 2 duvidas. Colocaste o pluviometro paralelo ao suporte por alguma razão especial? Utilizaste apenas o parafuso de fixação central ou tambem algum nas pontas?
> Relativamente ao anemometro, como fizeste a fixação do mesmo ao mastro não original? colocaste algum "anel" para central o mesmo no mastro?
> ...



Só vi agora estes paragrafos.
Pluviometro coloquei-o ali, mas por uma maneira de equilibrar o mastro e não ter muitas vibrações. E só utilizei o parafuso central, embora na ponta e em cima do suporte um pouco de fita adesiva.




Quanto à travessa do anemometro praticamente ajustou ao interior do mastro, não utilizei nenhum anel


----------



## wheel18 (7 Jan 2011 às 14:38)

filipe cunha disse:


> Quanto à cor é um branco sujo...mas acho que nem a PCE nem as outras EMs tem outras cores disponiveis...
> Pluviometro, as gotas entrando no receptaculo, só retornam por evaporação e o vento não altera a medição



Boas,

O que me assusta na qualidade do plastico não é o Inverno, mas sim a resistencia ao calor no Verão (deformações, etc...).

Relativamente ao pluviometro, o problema será o "caminho" das gotas até ao furo final. Devido à fraca proteção e baixo declive, muitas podem ler levadas para fora da "caixa" ou demorar bastante a conseguir chegar ao furo.

A questão da posição do pluviometro era relativamente ao suporte. Colocaste paralelamente ao mesmo, o que permitiu "prender" a ponta do mesmo alem do parafuso central, foi essa a razão?

Ha, ontem esqueci de apontar um aspecto positivo :-) Apesar da qualidade do plastico o anemometro apresenta uma sensibilidade bastante superior à Auriol.

Vamos ver como ser porta, então...

Muito obrigado


----------



## wheel18 (8 Jan 2011 às 09:18)

Boas,

Ontem, tendo o anemometro previamente instalado no mastro, decidi aproveitar as ultimas horas de Sol e instalar a estação .

Esquecendo os pontos negativos, referidos anteriormente, que apenas o passar do tempo poderá avaliar, trata-se de uma estação claramente superior à anterior 

O anemomentro apresenta uma sensibilidade excelente, reagindo de imediato à minima brisa. O termo-higrometro apresenta valores bastante consistentes (mesmo com o RS standard) e a transmissão de dados é (até agora) irrepreensivel. Até mesmo o acerto automatico da hora (DST) funcionou sem qualquer hesitação assim que liguei a consola  e a comunicação com PC é sem duvida uma excelente mais valia... As minhas principais duvidas prendem-se no momento com os valores do pluviometro (abaixo dos valores do HotSpot), porem as caracteristicas da instalação (está no telhado) podem justificar os valores... Em resumo, estou bastante satizfeito com o upgrade.

Muito obrigado a todos 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 09:21)

Wheel18

Quanto tens de precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas?


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2011 às 10:42)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esquecendo os pontos negativos, referidos anteriormente, que apenas o passar do tempo poderá avaliar, trata-se de uma estação claramente superior à anterior



Muitos parabéns pelo upgrade, penso que é mesmo um upgrade.
Eu também tenho uma Auriol e vou ter uma La Crosse mas fico com dúvidas se será um upgrade ou downgrade, pelo que já li aqui
Vou ver e sou minhoquinhas com as aferições.
se aquilo não estiver bem... vai de volta.

O problema dos plásticos da PCE (e das outras) não é a deformação com o calor... é a sensibilidade aos UV que podem degradar o material de forma rápida. 
Relativamente ao baixo declive nas paredes interiores do pluviometro... isso pode ser resolúvel com bricolage, desde que sejas rigoroso com as dimensões.

como funciona a ligação de estação/PC? passa bem os dados?

mais uma vez... parabéns.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2011 às 12:57)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem, tendo o anemometro previamente instalado no mastro, decidi aproveitar as ultimas horas de Sol e instalar a estação .
> 
> ...




Boas
Assim já estamos em sintonia
Boas meteorologias


----------



## wheel18 (8 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Boas pessoal,

Então é assim, precipitação acumulei qualquer coisa como 8,4mm... Bem longe do teu valor, certo HotSpot?! Não sei o que se passa... talvez a instalação no telhado não ajude?!

Ligar ao PC, nada mais facil, basta ligar o USB e abrir a aplicação. A transferencia de dados é feita de forma automatica (sem um unico click).

Hoje conclui a construção do RS (artesanal). 10 pratos "domplex", varão M5 de Inox, para separador utilizei tubo de aluminio (distancia 1 Cm) e restantes anilhas e porcas de Inox... estrutura para suporte em aluminio.

Agora estou com uma grande hesitação. O mastro, adquirido inicialmente para o anemometro Auriol, é um tubo de aluminio de 2,5Cm de diametro, de espesura razoavel (~ 2mm). Será que o mesmo aguenta com o peso do RS antesanal?!

Não me dava nada jeito trocar de mastro, pois este já foi caro...

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Então é assim, precipitação acumulei qualquer coisa como 8,4mm... Bem longe do teu valor, certo HotSpot?! Não sei o que se passa... talvez a instalação no telhado não ajude?!
> 
> ...



Não estou a ver que tubo seja, mas em aluminio!!!! não sei não, o vento quando lhe dá não tem piedade


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 08:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não estou a ver que tubo seja, mas em aluminio!!!! não sei não, o vento quando lhe dá não tem piedade



trata-se de um tubo de aluminio "normal", 25mm de diametro e parede de ~2mm. Para os sensores "standard" parece-me mais que suficiente, pois a superficie de resistencia ao vento e peso são bastante baixas... agora com a adição do RS caseiro fico na duvida?!

Que tubo utilizam? Queria algo que não apresenta-se problemas de corrosão... Estou a ver que tenho que trocar por Inox... Os 25mm de diametro em Inox serão suficientes?!

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2011 às 08:42)

wheel18 disse:


> trata-se de um tubo de aluminio "normal", 25mm de diametro e parede de ~2mm. Para os sensores "standard" parece-me mais que suficiente, pois a superficie de resistencia ao vento e peso são bastante baixas... agora com a adição do RS caseiro fico na duvida?!
> 
> Que tubo utilizam? Queria algo que não apresenta-se problemas de corrosão... Estou a ver que tenho que trocar por Inox... Os 25mm de diametro em Inox serão suficientes?!
> 
> Obrigado



Meti um tubo 3 metros em tubo galvanizado 3/4 (não enferruja), tambem os vi em aço inox...mas sem duvida o galvanizado o melhor


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 09:30)

filipe cunha disse:


> Meti um tubo 3 metros em tubo galvanizado 3/4 (não enferruja), tambem os vi em aço inox...mas sem duvida o galvanizado o melhor



3/4 parece-me bem. É a medida do tubo actual que tenho, logo vai facilitar a troca. Onde comprar? Custo? Porque é melhor que o Inox? Estou mesmo na duvida entre os 2 (Inox Vs Galvanizado), qual o melhor?

Acho que encontrei o problema do pluviometro, para ajudar à estabilidade do mesmo no suporte coloquei 2 abraçadeiras. No aperto final um dos lados ficou mais apertado o que resultou no desnivel do pluviometro :-(... Vamos esperar pela proxima "carga" para comparar!!!

Tks


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

*Wheel18*

Em relação ao vento, mantém-se com velocidade inferior como o da Auriol em relação à Davis da Moita?


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *Wheel18*
> 
> Em relação ao vento, mantém-se com velocidade inferior como o da Auriol em relação à Davis da Moita?



Nada disso, neste momento os valores (vento, etc...) são muito, muito semelhantes. Este anemometro é muito mais sensivel 

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

wheel18 disse:


> Nada disso, neste momento os valores (vento, etc...) são muito, muito semelhantes. Este anemometro é muito mais sensivel
> 
> Cumprimentos



 Agora tens que tornar os dados públicos. Por exemplo no wunderground.


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

wheel18 disse:


> Nada disso, neste momento os valores (vento, etc...) são muito, muito semelhantes. Este anemometro é muito mais sensivel
> 
> Cumprimentos



Nestes últimos dias em que houve vento forte com rajadas já a tinhas montada?
Quanto tiveste de rajada?


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Nestes últimos dias em que houve vento forte com rajadas já a tinhas montada?
> Quanto tiveste de rajada?



Instalei na Sexta-feira ao final da tarde, pelo que já deve lá ter muita coisa interessante registada, mas ainda não verifiquei...

Hotspot, não tenho a estação permanentemente ligada ao PC, não é bem esse o objectivo, mas mais tarde talvez pense nisso . Agora tenho que tratar do "mastro", que recomendas Inox ou Galvanizado?

Muito obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 22:17)

Se já tens o de Inox aproveita-o. Com a medida que tens, deve ser bem resistente.


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

wheel18 disse:


> Instalei na Sexta-feira ao final da tarde, pelo que já deve lá ter muita coisa interessante registada, mas ainda não verifiquei...



Importas-te de ver? só por curiosidade  tive apenas 35km/h comparado com a Moita que teve 60's e tal


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Se já tens o de Inox aproveita-o. Com a medida que tens, deve ser bem resistente.



Não, não, actualmente tenho aluminio . Comprei à medida do anemometro Auriol... agora estou a achar que a resistência poderá não ser suficiente, especialmente se colocar o RS artesanal (que por enquanto, comparando os valores com os teus, não sinto falta ).

Achas que o galvanizado é melhor?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

Galvanizado é melhor mas acho que Aluminio chega. Podes ter que espiar o mastro para o equipamento não abanar. Depois mete aí umas fotos


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Importas-te de ver? só por curiosidade  tive apenas 35km/h comparado com a Moita que teve 60's e tal



Então temos a rajada maxima até ao momento de 63,7Km/h em 08/01/2010 pelas 04:49...

Abr


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

wheel18 disse:


> Então temos a rajada maxima até ao momento de 63,7Km/h em 08/01/2010 pelas 04:49...
> 
> Abr



Obrigado


----------



## wheel18 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Galvanizado é melhor mas acho que Aluminio chega. Podes ter que espiar o mastro para o equipamento não abanar. Depois mete aí umas fotos



Queria mesmo evitar as espias (estetica) e como "apenas" está cerca de 1,5m "livre" acima da ultima fixação (abraçadeira) talvez não seja necessario?! Porem o aluminio levanta-me algumas duvidas, especialmente se colocar o RS artesanal (12 pratos + varão M5 inox + .... + suporte), não sei não ....

Quanto aos valores on-line, sempre podiamos ter a estação de Penteado eheheheh

Cump


----------



## wheel18 (16 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

Boas,

Apenas ligo a estação (PCE) ao PC para descarregar os valores (historico, etc...), não para colocar valores on-line (por enquanto).
Assim gostaria de saber qual o melhor software para este fim?
Já tentei o EasyWeather, que apresenta umas boas tabelas de historico, mas, aparentemente, apenas funciona bem (do pouco que explorei) enquanto ligado à estação... 
O Cumulos será melhor para esta função? Dá para migrar os dados entre aplicações instaladas em PCs diferentes (estilo File  Open )?

PS: A estação está a funcionar em pleno, mesmo com o RS standard, tenho valores identicos aos da vizinhança ;-).

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Sempre usei cumulus...facilita para enviar para wunderground e PWS


----------



## wheel18 (16 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> Sempre usei cumulus...facilita para enviar para wunderground e PWS



Sim, mas consegues ter um historico de todas as leituras efectuadas pela estação (exemplo de 10 em 10 min)? Dá para migrar os dados entre PCs?
Neste momento os dados on-line não são prioridade.

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

wheel18 disse:


> Sim, mas consegues ter um historico de todas as leituras efectuadas pela estação (exemplo de 10 em 10 min)? Dá para migrar os dados entre PCs?
> Neste momento os dados on-line não são prioridade.
> 
> Obrigado



No cumulus consegues, quanto mais não seja no historico do bloco de notas


----------



## wheel18 (16 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

filipe cunha disse:


> No cumulus consegues, quanto mais não seja no historico do bloco de notas



Pois, essa foi a unica maneira que encontrei ...

Tks


----------



## daniel1981 (23 Jan 2011 às 12:16)

Boas. Tenho a estação Lacrosse  WS2357, acontece que tenho estado a ensaiar com a mesma e não consigo manter o sinal entre a base e o termo-higrometro, tanto quando se encontra lado a lado como quando se encontra a cerca de 20 metros.... Dá ao príncipio depois desaparece e não mais volta sem ter que mandar a base a baixo. Sugestões? 
Abraços


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

daniel1981 disse:


> Boas. Tenho a estação Lacrosse  WS2357, acontece que tenho estado a ensaiar com a mesma e não consigo manter o sinal entre a base e o termo-higrometro, tanto quando se encontra lado a lado como quando se encontra a cerca de 20 metros.... Dá ao príncipio depois desaparece e não mais volta sem ter que mandar a base a baixo. Sugestões?
> Abraços



Pilhas fracas


----------



## daniel1981 (23 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pilhas fracas


As pilhas são novas.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

daniel1981 disse:


> Boas. Tenho a estação Lacrosse  WS2357, acontece que tenho estado a ensaiar com a mesma e não consigo manter o sinal entre a base e o termo-higrometro, tanto quando se encontra lado a lado como quando se encontra a cerca de 20 metros.... Dá ao príncipio depois desaparece e não mais volta sem ter que mandar a base a baixo. Sugestões?
> Abraços



Acompanho a tua situação com imenso interesse porque também vou instalar uma dessas estações 
tens alguma fonte de interferência na proximidade da consola? wireless , frigorificos, maq. eléctricas?

Experimenta mudar a consola de local... coloca-a num local + quente. Li que algumas unidades, por motivos desconhecidos(?) dão chatice quando a consola está a menos de 15ºC 

será verdade? mantem-nos informados

bernardino


----------



## daniel1981 (25 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

c.bernardino disse:


> Acompanho a tua situação com imenso interesse porque também vou instalar uma dessas estações
> tens alguma fonte de interferência na proximidade da consola? wireless , frigorificos, maq. eléctricas?
> 
> Experimenta mudar a consola de local... coloca-a num local + quente. Li que algumas unidades, por motivos desconhecidos(?) dão chatice quando a consola está a menos de 15ºC
> ...



Ainda não consegui obter resultados positivos, amanhã vou mandar mail para o fornecedor a ver se tem alguma indicação/sugestão... Interferências isso tenho o wireless...Amanhã desligo pa testar, a temperatura estava acima dos 15ºC...
Vou dando noticias...


----------



## cmg (25 Jan 2011 às 11:57)

daniel1981 disse:


> Ainda não consegui obter resultados positivos, amanhã vou mandar mail para o fornecedor a ver se tem alguma indicação/sugestão... Interferências isso tenho o wireless...Amanhã desligo pa testar, a temperatura estava acima dos 15ºC...
> Vou dando noticias...



Boas

Não sei se também será o caso mas com a minha Oregon, basta ter o portátil ligado por perto para perder o sinal entre o sensor(es) e a consola. Ou até  nesno (já me aconteceu) ter o cabo de USB entre a consola e o portátil ligado

Cumps
cmg


----------



## daniel1981 (2 Fev 2011 às 16:54)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> 
> Não sei se também será o caso mas com a minha Oregon, basta ter o portátil ligado por perto para perder o sinal entre o sensor(es) e a consola. Ou até  nesno (já me aconteceu) ter o cabo de USB entre a consola e o portátil ligado
> 
> ...



Bom. Ponto de situação. Eu tenho  a consola junto ao portátil para estar ligada ao mesmo afim de me ir descarregando os dados. Como faço para descarregar se ela n pode estar junto ao portátil?


----------



## cmg (2 Fev 2011 às 17:08)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bom. Ponto de situação. Eu tenho  a consola junto ao portátil para estar ligada ao mesmo afim de me ir descarregando os dados. Como faço para descarregar se ela n pode estar junto ao portátil?



Caro Daniel

Se chegou à conclusão que o problema era esse, só tem que fazer o que eu fiz, ou seja, comprar um cabo USB comprido (há vários tamanhos) e ir tentando encontrar a melhor posição para a consola. Eu passei quase uma tarde até a encontrar (quase 3 metros do portátil) 
Espero que resulte e consiga 

Cumps
cmg


----------



## jonhfx (2 Fev 2011 às 17:40)

daniel1981 disse:


> Ainda não consegui obter resultados positivos, amanhã vou mandar mail para o fornecedor a ver se tem alguma indicação/sugestão... Interferências isso tenho o wireless...Amanhã desligo pa testar, a temperatura estava acima dos 15ºC...
> Vou dando noticias...



Tenho o mesmo problema que tu ( mesma estação também ), e tudo aconteceu depois de mudar a estação de local, agora que  esta  a pouco mais de 3 metros da consola ,e entre elas,uma parede de +- 25 cm de espessura só funciona de tempos a tempos, e só da parte da tarde, quando o sol incide sobre a sala, estou a pensar mesmo nessa da temperatura da consola  .
Vou testar no fim de semana.
Ps: Se resolveres antes, poderias explicar como aqui


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2011 às 15:10)

daniel1981 disse:


> Ainda não consegui obter resultados positivos, amanhã vou mandar mail para o fornecedor a ver se tem alguma indicação/sugestão... Interferências isso tenho o wireless...Amanhã desligo pa testar, a temperatura estava acima dos 15ºC...
> Vou dando noticias...



Daniel e restantes amigos,

fiz os primeiros testes com a ws2357 e não tive problemas de espécie alguma... mas com os sensores ao lado da consola.

A consola estava a 60 cm do PC desktop encostada ao monitor com o telemóvel ao lado e tudo para criar interferência.
Já para não falar no wireless que estava a 40cm...

Hoje vou colocar os sensores a distâncias superiores e vamos ver o que acontece.
Darei noticias.

bernardino


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Bem, desculpem n ter dito nada mas tenho estado ausente. Hoje voltei a tentar,
 consola longe de tudo e nada. Eu só consegui ter dados qd experimentei tudo junto, na mesa tinha portátil, wireless, telemóvel,tal como o colega anterior. A esperar..


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Fev 2011 às 09:09)

daniel1981 disse:


> Bem, desculpem n ter dito nada mas tenho estado ausente. Hoje voltei a tentar,
> consola longe de tudo e nada. Eu só consegui ter dados qd experimentei tudo junto, na mesa tinha portátil, wireless, telemóvel,tal como o colega anterior. A esperar..



Eu empacotei a minha.
Tal como tu, testei, testei, testei... e encontrei um problema sistemático que já tinha sido referido.
Por acaso eu consigo contacto até a distâncias consideráveis, com muitas paredes pelo meio, mas quando a temperatura interior, da consola, baixa do 15º-14ºC temos o caldo entornado. Não acho isso aceitável e por isso.... Já contactei o vendedor, que já contactou  a La Crosse.
Agora fui buscar uma cadeira para esperar sentado, mas de forma activa.

a estação ws2357 tem sensores exteriores de boim aspecto e o anemometro pareceu bastante sensivel e muito rigoroso em termos de direcção, o pluviomentro tem paredes bem fundas, até gostei.
o problema é de comunicação.

por exemplo, posso dizer que a estação funciona muito bem com cabos! que é outra opção. Mas então não lhe chamem wireless

vamos mantendo-nos informados, ok? a nós e ao forum.
a experiência é para ser partilhada.

resistir é vencer.
bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Fev 2011 às 09:25)

Alguém conhece esta NEXUS?
o que é isto?
será melhor que a PCE?
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Nexus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B0017HK6Z4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1297157002&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/TFA-Dostmann-Nexus-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B0017HK6Z4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1297157002&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2011 às 20:04)

Melhor que uma PCE duvido, e ainda fica mais cara, custa cerca de 188€, mais custos de transporte.

A PCE fica agora a 135€ com tudo.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Pedro disse:


> Melhor que uma PCE duvido, e ainda fica mais cara, custa cerca de 188€, mais custos de transporte.
> 
> A PCE fica agora a 135€ com tudo.



mas será que alguém daqui a conhece?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 17:11)

Como já é conhecido o meu anemómetro foi afectado por uma rajada de 106 km/h no dia 16, essa maldita rajada, conseguiu fazer saltar o parafuso que continha o ferro que suportava as conchas e o cata vento deixando anemómetro inclinar-se ao sabor do vento.





Ainda andei há procura do parafuso pelo telhado, mas apenas encontrei a porca   em breve irei procurar em lojas de ferragens a ver se encontro o dito parafuso, ao menos já tenho a porca, assim já tenho uma medida pra levar e mostrar nas lojas de ferragens, se não seria encontrar uma agulha num palheiro pois as medidas no manual da Davis estão em americano, logo penso que mesmo as medidas e tamanhos de parafusos sejam diferentes em relação aos critérios Europeus.





Um exemplar todo bonitinho e bem montado (com o parafuso e a dita porca )


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2011 às 18:20)

Depois de ter corrido todas as lojas de ferragens aqui de Queluz (5) eis que na última encontrei o parafuso pro anemómetro da Davis, mas ainda não sei se irá resultar porque ainda não o testei, caso contrário, terei que ir há loja dos parafusos em Lisboa. Assim que o testar darei noticias.

P.S - Na Servelec cá em Queluz, há estações meteorológicas completas penso que PCE, apenas com termómetro e pluviómetros da La Crosse, o pluviómetro por exemplo electrónico era 22€.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Fev 2011 às 20:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Depois de ter corrido todas as lojas de ferragens aqui de Queluz (5) eis que na última encontrei o parafuso pro anemómetro da Davis, mas ainda não sei se irá resultar porque ainda não o testei, caso contrário, terei que ir há loja dos parafusos em Lisboa. Assim que o testar darei noticias.
> 
> P.S - Na Servelec cá em Queluz, há estações meteorológicas completas penso que PCE, apenas com termómetro e pluviómetros da La Crosse, o pluviómetro por exemplo electrónico era 22€.



Parafusos vais ao AKI, tambem percorri várias lojas da especialidade e lá comprei contrariado...depois vi que no Aki tinha a meu gosto, enfim, ...até pilhas de Lithium no Aki tem


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 16:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Assim que o testar darei noticias.



O parafuso não dá  

Lá terei que ir à loja da Davis (Gestel) ou então à loja dos parafusos em Lisboa.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> O parafuso não dá
> 
> Lá terei que ir à loja da Davis (Gestel) ou então à loja dos parafusos em Lisboa.



*#4 x 1-1/8"
Machine Screw*

São as medidas e nome do dito cujo, eu não consigo encontrar na net, muito menos tentar converter as medidas do dito (estão em americano) pra mm pois não percebo nada do assunto, coisa tá complicada, eu não me importo de mandar vir o bicho dos EUA o problema está é em encontrá-lo, no fim de semana vou tentar ir as grandes superfícies comerciais 

Se alguém puder dar uma mãozinha, ou tiver a versão europeia da Davis diga-me as medidas que lá estão.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> *#4 x 1-1/8"
> Machine Screw*



Depois de ter ido à Leroy merlin, eis que por fim acho o parafuso que enrosca na porca, mas chegado o momento de o inserir na base do anemómetro da Davis, eis que atravessa o buraco de plástico, mas não o buraco de metal do suporte do anemómetro, ao fim de diversas tentativas desisti. Tenho que ir à Gestel, caso não tenham, meto um arame que é o mesmo efeito.

Já pra já os parafusos em questão.


----------



## phreaker (20 Abr 2011 às 19:33)

Alguém sabe se existem estações meteorológicas decentes à venda na Madeira e onde as posso comprar?

Comprei uma hoje no Maxmat, Chacon WS2370, só que a coisa não funciona muito bem. Com o sensor exterior e a estação lado a lado, as temperaturas diferem de +- 1ºC, o que não faz grande sentido. Outra coisa que acho que está mal é que, segundo as instruções, o sensor exterior é suposto ser termohigrómetro, só que não há nada que mostre a humidade, nem na estação nem no sensor, o que me leva a crer que fui enganado 

Cumprimentos


----------



## jpproenca (23 Abr 2011 às 13:29)

phreaker disse:


> Alguém sabe se existem estações meteorológicas decentes à venda na Madeira e onde as posso comprar?
> 
> Comprei uma hoje no Maxmat, Chacon WS2370, só que a coisa não funciona muito bem. Com o sensor exterior e a estação lado a lado, as temperaturas diferem de +- 1ºC, o que não faz grande sentido. Outra coisa que acho que está mal é que, segundo as instruções, o sensor exterior é suposto ser termohigrómetro, só que não há nada que mostre a humidade, nem na estação nem no sensor, o que me leva a crer que fui enganado
> 
> Cumprimentos



De acordo com o manual, não tem higrómetros.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

phreaker disse:


> Alguém sabe se existem estações meteorológicas decentes à venda na Madeira e onde as posso comprar?
> 
> Comprei uma hoje no Maxmat, Chacon WS2370, só que a coisa não funciona muito bem. Com o sensor exterior e a estação lado a lado, as temperaturas diferem de +- 1ºC, o que não faz grande sentido. Outra coisa que acho que está mal é que, segundo as instruções, o sensor exterior é suposto ser termohigrómetro, só que não há nada que mostre a humidade, nem na estação nem no sensor, o que me leva a crer que fui enganado
> 
> Cumprimentos



phreaker,

ws2370 cheira mesmo a Lacrosse, a lacrosse 2357 tinha termohigrometro a tua não sei.... mas desde já te digo:
já vou na 4ª estação meteorológica e só esta última é que me marca a mesma temperaura quando a ponho lado-a-lado.

cps

bernardino


----------



## lsalvador (23 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> phreaker,
> 
> ws2370 cheira mesmo a Lacrosse, a lacrosse 2357 tinha termohigrometro a tua não sei.... mas desde já te digo:
> já vou na 4ª estação meteorológica e só esta última é que me marca a mesma temperaura quando a ponho lado-a-lado.
> ...



Pois, Davis é Davis e nada mais.


----------



## jpproenca (23 Abr 2011 às 19:52)

c.bernardino disse:


> phreaker,
> 
> ws2370 cheira mesmo a Lacrosse, a lacrosse 2357 tinha termohigrometro a tua não sei.... mas desde já te digo:
> já vou na 4ª estação meteorológica e só esta última é que me marca a mesma temperaura quando a ponho lado-a-lado.
> ...



Segundo as indicações neste tópico (ver por aqui) não parece ser Lacrosse.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2011 às 20:01)

Bernardino, estamos à espera de fotos, dados online e as primeiras impressões sobre a Davis


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2011 às 16:22)

Mais uma Davis Vantage Pro2, com weatherlink, mas sem sensores adicionais. 
Encontra-se numa zona rural de Loures, arredor norte de Lisboa.
Depois de uma estação “Carrefour” só com termómetros e barómetro, uma Auriol (excelente relação qualidade/preço), e o fiasco da Lacrosse, a minha próxima paragem foi em Diablo Avenue… ou seja a sede da Davis.
Comprei a EM num site holandês, tal como recomendado por um colega aqui do fórum. Custou 695 euros, tudo incluído.
http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/6152.../1415?osCsid=cd3fbd2021528f195285ecac848dd3f3
foi rápido, tive de pagar primeiro, confiei, passado 5 dias estava em casa, entregue pela chronopost, é o modelo europeu, métrico, que não necessita de mais adaptações. Tem 2 anos e garantia. O material que vem dos EUA assusta-me um bocado por causa destes, e outros, pormenores.
Seguiu-se a montagem da estação. As instruções são muito completas, claras.
Tudo me pareceu incrivelmente simples, a estação estabeleceu comunicação wireless com os sensores imediatamente e nunca mais a perdeu! Há outras que só à 2ª ou 27ª tentativa, reboot, restarts e afins é que estabilizam.
Até submeti a consola a torturas rádio electricas, colocando-a ao lado do tlm, rede wireless, telefone sem fios, colunas a funcionar (tudo ao mesmo tempo) e ela aguentou-se SEM perder 1 dado. Veio a trovoada fortíssima (que baralhou os dados recolhidos na auriol), e nenhuma perturbação.
Na instalação só tive um problema: a instalação do weatherlink… o PC não reconheceu o USB, nem por nada. Acabei por instalar como se fosse serial e… funcionou. Há mistérios.
Nesta EM: tudo é pensado para funcionar, e se há uma reentrância, um buraquinho, ele serve para encaixar um cabo, permitir um sensor adicional, etc MAS sempre com materiais que permitem o isolamento da electrónica.
Nada é de má qualidade. Temos bolhas de água(ar) para nivelar, compasso, bons plásticos. O compasso é made in germany, curioso.
Fiquei com uma excelente impressão da qualidade do RS (não ventilado).
O ISS ficou numa zona sempre exposta ao Sol, com o centro do RS a 1,5m  acima do solo, que não é cimentado e está a mais de 6m do obstáculo mais próximo.
O anemómetro tem uma localização mais difícil… apesar de ter mais terreno disponível, decidi que o melhor locar para o colocar era numa espécie de mastro de antena com 4,5 m de comprimento que deixa o anemómetro a 7m de altura acima do solo. Não há obstáculos acima do nível do anemómetro.
O suporte do anemómetro parece muito forte, mas adicionei 4 espias e aquilo agora não abana nem 1 mm! Temos de preparar para os extremos meteorológicos… esses dados não se podem perder e podem ser muito úteis a investigadores.
Agradeço a quem teve a paciência de me tirar dúvidas neste passo largo (Hotspot).
A estação já está no WU, e em breve no awekas, meteoclimatic.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILOURESL3

Deixo umas fotos.




anemometro para sul



 anemometro para norte



 vista para oeste, (os tijolos e telhas já lá não estão)


----------



## HotSpot (25 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

Muito bom Bernardino, mais uma Davis instalada em excelentes condições.

Curioso o facto desta Davis já trazer o novo catavento com a ponta em metal.

O wireless destas estações é extremamente bom. Podes torturar mas ela não cede.

Agora é desfrutar dos dados e fazer uma manutenção ao pluviometro de 3 em 3 meses (não esquecer de desligar primeiro o cabo RAIN do ISS). 

De resto, daqui a alguns anos surgirão outros problemas. Muitos anos esperamos nós.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 18:31)

Ora portanto a famigerada e aguardada estação ali a dois passos de casa e por pouco que não a vejo!  Na verdade, em linha recta fica a 1Km de minha casa.

Muitos parabéns *Bernardino*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Mais uma Davis mais dados despejados aqui na net/forum.

Excelente instalação


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2011 às 18:54)

Obrigado a todos, mas há sempre espaço para melhorar.
Estes hobbies têm que ser vividos com muito seriedade, ou então não vale a pena. E podemos ser sérios usando só 1 termometro de mercúrio.
Joseoliveira... eu vejo algumas casas de moninhos... 

O mais importante é partilhar os dados, qd possível em tempo real, e ter saúde para tirar uma normal climatológica 

cps


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

HotSpot disse:


> Muito bom Bernardino, mais uma Davis instalada em excelentes condições.
> 
> Curioso o facto desta Davis já trazer o novo catavento com a ponta em metal.



Hotspot,

Se está instalado em boas condições é porque me deste bons conselhos!

E, sim, já trás a nova ponta de metal. E a firma holandesa a quem comprei diz que antes de expedir o material para os clientes verifica se têm a ultima versão do firmware e garante que tudo é recente. 

cps

bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (25 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

c.bernardino disse:


> E, sim, já trás a nova ponta de metal. E a firma holandesa a quem comprei diz que antes de expedir o material para os clientes verifica se têm a ultima versão do firmware e garante que tudo é recente.



Excelente serviço.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 20:05)

c.bernardino disse:


> Obrigado a todos, mas há sempre espaço para melhorar.
> Estes hobbies têm que ser vividos com muito seriedade, ou então não vale a pena. E podemos ser sérios usando só 1 termometro de mercúrio.
> Joseoliveira... eu vejo algumas casas de moninhos...
> 
> ...



A seriedade mantém-se ainda que com ferramentas das quais à partida não pretendamos voltar a usar tal como um simples termómetro. Não sei ainda quando poderei dar um passo mais à frente neste sentido, mas como é óbvio o objectivo não está perdido!
"eu vejo algumas casas de moninhos..." é interessante que estou a escassos metros acima em altitude!


----------



## Puma (26 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

Durante as minhas ferias, que decorreram no inicio deste mês, andei pelo norte do nosso bonito Portugal.

Em Vila Real, junto aos bombeiros, não resisti a tirar uma foto a este anemometro bem como á famosa Auriol. 

Será que se trata da estação meteorológica de algum membro aqui do fórum ?


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 09:19)

filipe cunha disse:


> Meti um tubo 3 metros em tubo galvanizado 3/4 (não enferruja), tambem os vi em aço inox...mas sem duvida o galvanizado o melhor



Boas amigos Meteorologistas,

Mais uma vez estou de volta com o assunto do mastro/tubo (recordo que tenho um de aluminio de 3/4 para suporte exclusivo do anemometro e pluviometro). Recentemente decidi baixar aproximadamente 50 Cm o anemometro (ou seja tubo de suporte), de forma a reduzir a vibração/oscilação que se notava nos dias maior intensidade de vento. Agora voltam as duvidas se devo trocar o aluminio pelo galvanizado, de forma a reduzir a oscilação?
Para quem tem tubo galvanizado, com cerca de 1,5m livres e sem espias, não existe oscilação do tubo/anemometro nos dias de "ventania"? Até que ponto a ligeira oscilação prejudica as medições?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 09:31)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas amigos Meteorologistas,
> 
> Mais uma vez estou de volta com o assunto do mastro/tubo (recordo que tenho um de aluminio de 3/4 para suporte exclusivo do anemometro e pluviometro). Recentemente decidi baixar aproximadamente 50 Cm o anemometro (ou seja tubo de suporte), de forma a reduzir a vibração/oscilação que se notava nos dias maior intensidade de vento. Agora voltam as duvidas se devo trocar o aluminio pelo galvanizado, de forma a reduzir a oscilação?
> Para quem tem tubo galvanizado, com cerca de 1,5m livres e sem espias, não existe oscilação do tubo/anemometro nos dias de "ventania"? Até que ponto a ligeira oscilação prejudica as medições?
> ...



Boas
Na altura da minha instalação, tambem vi esse em inox, mas não gostei por achar que iria oscilar bastante.
Optei por esse galvanizado de 3 metros, 3/4, e pintei de branco e está bem firme e hirto, nada de abananços

Já agora tenho cá umas fotos, a qualidade não é grande coisa foram tiradas a mais de 15metros...
Nesta não se vê o resto de fixação do mastro...





 Lateral,


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 09:44)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Na altura da minha instalação, tambem vi esse em inox, mas não gostei por achar que iria oscilar bastante.
> Optei por esse galvanizado de 3 metros, 3/4, e pintei de branco e está bem firme e hirto, nada de abananços



Boas,

Portanto, tens o tubo com 3 metros livre (sem apoio) e o anemometro fica absolutamente estavel (sem vibrar/oscilar) nos dias de ventania a serio, certo? A oscilação que registo é pequena, mas a busca pela perfeição ... Depois com o aumento de peso do tubo quais os suportes "à parede" que recomendam? Actualmente devido ao baixo peso do conjunto estou a utilizar abraçadeiras metalicas com parafuso para buchas de 8mm, sem qqr preocupação...


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 09:49)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Portanto, tens o tubo com 3 metros livre (sem apoio) e o anemometro fica absolutamente estavel (sem vibrar/oscilar) nos dias de ventania a serio, certo? A oscilação que registo é pequena, mas a busca pela perfeição ...



Conforme fotos no meu post anterior, só tenho fixação do tubo com 2 braçadeiras, (só se vê uma) separadas +-90cms e não noto oscilações

O meu fixador à parede, cortei ao meio e deu dois...
http://www.sonigate.com/uploads/product_images/BP1_Bracadeira-Postalete-para-Mastro_1..jpg


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 10:24)

filipe cunha disse:


> Conforme fotos no meu post anterior, só tenho fixação do tubo com 2 braçadeiras, (só se vê uma) separadas +-90cms e não noto oscilações



A minha instalação está com este aspecto (finalmente o segredo é revelado, dirão alguns :-D):

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/p9070579.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/p9070580.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/p9070581.jpg/

O RS está fixado diretamente à chaminé... porem não sei se as abraçadeiras "aguentam" com o galvanizado +/- 2m?!


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 10:32)

wheel18 disse:


> A minha instalação está com este aspecto (finalmente o segredo é revelado, dirão alguns :-D):
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/p9070579.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/p9070580.jpg/
> ...



No inicio quando a tive na chaminé tinha isto, são bons
http://shop.satmoura.net/img/p/188-338-large.jpg


----------



## xes (7 Set 2011 às 10:51)

Filipe fizeste um RS novo para a tua PCE? É que a minha estação anda a dar valores muito elevados de temperatura, isso resulta?


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 11:13)

xes disse:


> Filipe fizeste um RS novo para a tua PCE? É que a minha estação anda a dar valores muito elevados de temperatura, isso resulta?




Claro, foi para o telhado logo com ele
Se resulta, não sei, nunca esteve sem RS e logo depois apliquei o ventilador com painel solar


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 12:52)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Portanto, tens o tubo com 3 metros livre (sem apoio) e o anemometro fica absolutamente estavel (sem vibrar/oscilar) nos dias de ventania a serio, certo? A oscilação que registo é pequena, mas a busca pela perfeição ... Depois com o aumento de peso do tubo quais os suportes "à parede" que recomendam? Actualmente devido ao baixo peso do conjunto estou a utilizar abraçadeiras metalicas com parafuso para buchas de 8mm, sem qqr preocupação...



Filipe, com uma leve pressão/pancada com a mão, acima da abraçadeira superior não provocas oscilação do anemometro?! É que estive a ver alguns tubos e parece-me que sem espias a oscilação é mesmo inevitavel? 

Tks


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 13:28)

wheel18 disse:


> Filipe, com uma leve pressão/pancada com a mão, acima da abraçadeira superior não provocas oscilação do anemometro?! É que estive a ver alguns tubos e parece-me que sem espias a oscilação é mesmo inevitavel?
> 
> Tks



O tubo galvanizado estando bem preso à parede é bastante consistente, já tenho assistido a boas rajadas e não noto muita oscilação e a preocupar não seria o anemometro mas o pluviometro, mas não tenho notado nada de preocupante


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 13:30)

wheel18 disse:


> Filipe, com uma leve pressão/pancada com a mão, acima da abraçadeira superior não provocas oscilação do anemometro?! É que estive a ver alguns tubos e parece-me que sem espias a oscilação é mesmo inevitavel?
> 
> Tks



Se o  tubo nao oxilar é muito bom, porque vais ter dados do vento, muito fiaveis..

Se oxilar um pouco é claro que os dados do vento podem ser ou pouco diferentes em relaçao a realidade

e o pluvimetro?' já conferiste que nao abana mesmo??

filipe cunha:

Nem sempre é consistente, depende tambem do comprimento do tubo e da sua espessura etc..

a minha Auriol está instalado num poste de 3metros e meio e quando tá ventos de 40Km/h já abana um pouco... que pode influenciar nos dados...

E já estive para por um tubo em inox, inox é que é resistente e dura uma vida interia

Abraço!


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Set 2011 às 13:43)

Estação SP disse:


> Se o  tubo nao oxilar é muito bom, porque vais ter dados do vento, muito fiaveis..
> 
> Se oxilar um pouco é claro que os dados do vento podem ser ou pouco diferentes em relaçao a realidade
> 
> ...



A minha está 2 metros acima do muro (telhado) e 1 metro de fixação a 10 metros do solo...
Melhor do que isso só talvez barra de ferro maciço


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 13:47)

filipe cunha disse:


> A minha está 2 metros acima do muro e 1 metro de fixação
> Melhor do que isso só talvez barra de ferro maciço



Pois mas 2 metros ainda é bastante seguro, cheguei a ter o meu por essas alturas e nem se mexia, mas fui obrigado a comprar um tubo de 3,5 metros

tubos mais de 3 metros já têm de levar espiras, no axas?


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 14:23)

Estação SP disse:


> Se o  tubo nao oxilar é muito bom, porque vais ter dados do vento, muito fiaveis..
> 
> Se oxilar um pouco é claro que os dados do vento podem ser ou pouco diferentes em relaçao a realidade
> 
> ...



Então é preferivel substituir o tubo de aluminio actual (3/4 com espessura de ~2mm), por inox em vez de galvanizado (com as mesmas dimensões)? A oscilação será menor? Como referi anteriormente tenho o anemometro a cerca de 1,2m acima da ultima fixação...

Tks


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 14:48)

Nao nao te priocupes...

pelo que vi ele nao está muito alto por isso vai abanar muito pouco

podias era por umas abraçadeiras chumbadas na parede ou entao metias isto http://shop.satmoura.net/img/p/188-338-large.jpg

isto é bastante seguro e é mais facil de instalar com o poste, nao custa nada..

filipe cunha: 

Eu é que tenho um problema nao sei como escorar o tubo, ele tem umas boas abraçadeiras chumbadas da parede, mas no topo do poste ele abana um bocado...


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 19:43)

Estação SP disse:


> Nao nao te priocupes...
> 
> pelo que vi ele nao está muito alto por isso vai abanar muito pouco
> 
> ...



Ok, muito obrigado... Actualmente o "vão" é de cerca de 1m... acham que dá para aumentar para 1,5 sem grande interferencia nas medições?

Tks


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 20:25)

que vao te estás a referir??

O tubo deve de medir uns 3 metros né??
Podias aproveita lo melhor, metias aquela peça que te falei e que o filipe cunha te referiu na chaminé

Metias o tubo mais para cima fixavas bem o pluvimetro no mastro ou fixava na parte de cima da chaminé e metias o RS tambem no masto a uns 1,5 metros em relaçao ao telhado...

e ficavas com uma instalaçao 5 estrelas

Abraços!


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 21:25)

Estação SP disse:


> que vao te estás a referir??
> 
> O tubo deve de medir uns 3 metros né??
> Podias aproveita lo melhor, metias aquela peça que te falei e que o filipe cunha te referiu na chaminé
> ...



Bem o tubo na realidade tem 2m, eu tinha o anemometro a cerca de 1,5m acima chaminé, mas achava que oscilava um pouco nos dias de "vendaval", então baixei para cerca de 1m.
Optei por fixar o RS diretamente à chaminé, pq considero que é muito peso para o tubo (aluminio). A minha duvida é se a oscilação que tenho/tinha a 1,5m da chaminé será aceitavel... e se poderia anular a mesma com um tubo de galvanizado ou Inox?!

Tks


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 22:25)

O tubo com essa altura até parece nao estar mau
mas a volta tem alguns obstáculos??


----------



## wheel18 (7 Set 2011 às 22:54)

Estação SP disse:


> O tubo com essa altura até parece nao estar mau
> mas a volta tem alguns obstáculos??



Nem por isso... o telhado da casa tem varios "niveis" digamos que neste momento o anemometro esta cerca de 80Cm a 1m acima da parte mais elevada do telhado que está a aproximadamente 6 a 7 metros de distancia... estou a ver que manter assim será mesmo a melhor opção?!

Tks


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2011 às 23:40)

se fosse eu o dono da coisa...

metia aquela abraçadeira agarradas a chaminé e fixava o poste aii e metia o RS fixado no poste a 50 centimetros do anemometro 

e o pluvimetro logo a seguir a chaminé, tambem fixado no poste, mas numa posiçao contrária à do RS, para nao fazer abrigos, e tem de ser logo a seguir a chaminé que é para apanhar a zona mais firme do poste...

o pluvimetro devia de estar um bocado afastado da chaminé porque pode haver vapores e criarem se umas chuvas e registar te chuva sem ter chuvido

o pluvimetro tem de estar bem fixo e firme..


----------



## nf76 (9 Set 2011 às 20:36)

Comprei recentemente uma Orgegon Scientific Solar Weather Station BAR 806.

Estarei bem servido?


----------



## wheel18 (9 Set 2011 às 22:00)

Estação SP disse:


> se fosse eu o dono da coisa...
> 
> metia aquela abraçadeira agarradas a chaminé e fixava o poste aii e metia o RS fixado no poste a 50 centimetros do anemometro
> 
> ...



Boas,

Obrigado pela ajuda, mas se ja tenho o RS fixo à chaminé, com ventilação de todos os lados, qual a vantagem em colocar o mesmo no poste? Alem de ir colocar carga desnecessaria no poste de aluminio? 
Relativamente ao pluviometro o mesmo está aproximadamente no centro da chaminé (afastado o mais possivel da saida de vapores, que são muito pouco...) e o mais baixo possivel no poste de forma a minimizar a oscilação...

A abraçadadeira de chaminé que referem nunca vi à venda, mas será mais solida que as que coloquei? e não danificará o tubo (aluminio)?

Por enquando acho que vai ficar mesmo assim... porem a duvida mantem-se... para minimizar a vibração/oscilação será preferivel um poste de galvanizado, inox ou outro?

Tks


----------



## Estação SP (9 Set 2011 às 22:13)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda, mas se ja tenho o RS fixo à chaminé, com ventilação de todos os lados, qual a vantagem em colocar o mesmo no poste? Alem de ir colocar carga desnecessaria no poste de aluminio?
> Relativamente ao pluviometro o mesmo está aproximadamente no centro da chaminé (afastado o mais possivel da saida de vapores, que são muito pouco...) e o mais baixo possivel no poste de forma a minimizar a oscilação...
> ...




está boa a instalaçao...
eu pedia te para pores o RS a 50 centimetro ou mais assima da chaminé porque pode haver influencias nas temperaturas e isso...

Mas como à circulaçao do ar, pode ser que nao aja problema.. agora vais vendo se à erros nas leituras ...

essas abraçadeira sao boas sim sao mais solidas, mas tambem sao melhores para tubos zincados ou em inox...

o pluvimetro des que nao oscile é o que intereça

Boa sorte com os dados


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2011 às 22:17)

*Estação SP* - http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-...-patria-vamos-todos-escrever-melhor-2487.html

____

O RS deve estar no mínima a 150cm/200cm do telhado, pois este aquece muito e poderá influenciar os dados de temperatura e humidade... Óbvio que o RS não deve estar "colado" à chaminé se esta serve de ventilação de uma lareira, fogão etc...


----------



## Estação SP (9 Set 2011 às 22:23)

Por isso mesmo convinha que estive se a 1 metro em relaçao a chaminé...
e o pulvimetro tambem devia de estar afastado da chaminé uns 50 centimetros ou por aii ,pode haver vapores e coisas do genoro e registar precepitaçao quando na realidade nem choveu..


----------



## Geiras (9 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Noto que não levaste o meu conselho a sério


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Set 2011 às 22:47)

Essas braçadeiras de chaminé, há com facilidade nas casas que vendem antenas, ou até em lojas de ferragens
Eu comprei um par delas e só estiveram na chaminé aí uns 2 meses, pois quando tive que utilizar a chaminé, usada muito ocasionalmente e só no inverno, quando a utilizei aquilo influenciou bastante os resultados e estava bem afastada das saidas da chaminé por isso mudei a EM para outro local...


----------



## Estação SP (9 Set 2011 às 23:23)

Gerias:
que conselho? 
o do RS ter de estar a 1,50 metros ou 2 metros??


----------



## Geiras (10 Set 2011 às 00:10)

Estação SP disse:


> Gerias:
> que conselho?
> o do RS ter de estar a 1,50 metros ou 2 metros??



O tópico que te dei para aprenderes a escrever aqui no fórum.


----------



## wheel18 (18 Set 2011 às 19:33)

Estação SP disse:


> está boa a instalaçao...
> eu pedia te para pores o RS a 50 centimetro ou mais assima da chaminé porque pode haver influencias nas temperaturas e isso...
> 
> Mas como à circulaçao do ar, pode ser que nao aja problema.. agora vais vendo se à erros nas leituras ...
> ...



Boas pessoal,

Hoje com o "ventinho" que sente deu para ver que a redução na altura do tubo (actualmente apenas 1m acima da chaminé), não foi suficiente para resolver o problema da oscilação/vibração do anemometro... assim acho que terei mesmo que substituir o aluminio por um material mais resistente!!! Assim volto à questão inicial. Mantendo o diametro de 3/4, qual o material mais indicado para o tubo/mastro, inox, galvanizado, outro? 

Muito obrigado


----------



## Estação SP (20 Set 2011 às 13:34)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Hoje com o "ventinho" que sente deu para ver que a redução na altura do tubo (actualmente apenas 1m acima da chaminé), não foi suficiente para resolver o problema da oscilação/vibração do anemometro... assim acho que terei mesmo que substituir o aluminio por um material mais resistente!!! Assim volto à questão inicial. Mantendo o diametro de 3/4, qual o material mais indicado para o tubo/mastro, inox, galvanizado, outro?
> 
> Muito obrigado



bom entao se é assim...

o meu tambem oxilou um bocado mas tambem nao à muito perigo.. desde que esteja bem fixo é o que intereça,

entao compra um tubo zincado e mete aquelas abraçadeira de por nas chaminés , e coloca o tubo com 1,50 metros acima da chaminé e fica escelente a instalaçao 

eu no meu, o zincado nao foi bem preparado e agora está a apanhar ferrugem e vou ter de o pintar...

e nao vale a pena gastares muito dinheiro... 
na minha casa aqui ao lado à um tubo em aluminio que tem uma antena com mais de 1,5 metros e nao se oxilava muito

mas se queres que fique seguro faz como te disse 

Abraço!


----------



## wheel18 (20 Set 2011 às 19:57)

Estação SP disse:


> bom entao se é assim...
> 
> o meu tambem oxilou um bocado mas tambem nao à muito perigo.. desde que esteja bem fixo é o que intereça,
> 
> ...



Boas,

Muito obrigado pela ajuda  Se o teu tb abanou não é bom sinal para eu fazer a alteração para galvanizado, certo?! ainda por cima arriscando a ter problemas de corrosão e necessidade de reforçar as abraçadeiras (o aluminio é bem mais leve)... Talvez a solução, para evitar ficar a pensar nisto , seja mesmo fixar o pluviometro à chaminé e deixar o mastro apenas para o anemometro.

Boa meteorologia.


----------



## Estação SP (24 Set 2011 às 23:07)

Pois, o zincado é bom saiu me foi mal este tubo mas com uma pouca de tinta resolve se o problema...

aconcelho te a fixares o pluvimetro na chaminé com celicone ou cola quente nao sei...
e depois podes por o mastro mais alto porque mesmo que abane nao vai influenciar nos dados...
mas se quiseres podes por aquelas abraçadeiras de por nas chaminés, e tambem dao para tubos de aluminio, tens de ter é mais cuidado ao apertar as abraçadeiras...

sabes que o meu tubo tem 3,5 metros de altura já é uma altura bem alta e é claro que abana um bocado mas eu tenho acertesa que ele dali nao sai...
tem umas abraçadeira chubadas na chaminé e já estao lá a 20 anos e já esteve um tubo muito mais pesado lá com umas antenas xD

só que agora vou pinta las para ficarem mais bonitas e vao levar parafusos em inox

isto tudo é já para a nova estaçao meteorologica que ade de ser lá istalada...


----------



## amando96 (23 Out 2011 às 15:41)

Fiz umas modificações à minha.












Pluviómetro a 2m de altura, e o resto a 4.5, ia pôr o resto a 9m(quase nos estandardizados 10m) Mas com o tubo fino não me parece boa ideia, tenho um mais largo mas só com 1.5m.

Agora o vento está mais bem medido, antes estava protegida por aquela árvore, ainda está, mas muito menos, apanha o vento muito melhor.

Idealmente ia para cima do telhado 

Tenho estado a adiar a separação DIY do termómetro/higrómetro do anemómetro, mas tenciono fazê-lo e ter as coisas quase como devem estar.


----------



## Beaufort (23 Out 2011 às 17:21)

A temperatura e humidade do ar (entre outros: pressão, etc) devem ser medidos a cerca de 1,5m acima do solo e não a 10m. Esse nível padrão é para o vento.


----------



## amando96 (23 Out 2011 às 18:27)

Eu sei, como disse, ainda não separei as coisas, o anemómetro irá estar o mais perto dos 10m possível quando os termo/higro estiver separado do mesmo.


----------



## jppm (4 Nov 2011 às 12:32)

Boas pessoal,

Sou um verdadeiro 0 à esquerda no que toca a conhecimentos sobre esta área. No entanto, gostava de ter uma estação meteorológica que me permitisse reportar os dados na net (tipo wunderground), só que não faço ideia do que é preciso nem dos custos associados a isso. Será que me poderiam elucidar sobre isso?

No que toca a montagens, moro num 12º Andar, que sobre muito com ventos fortes. No entanto, tenho a cobertura toda do prédio para andar lá a brincar e a montar coisas! :P

Abraço,
jppm


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 12:36)

jppm disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Sou um verdadeiro 0 à esquerda no que toca a conhecimentos sobre esta área. No entanto, gostava de ter uma estação meteorológica que me permitisse reportar os dados na net (tipo wunderground), só que não faço ideia do que é preciso nem dos custos associados a isso. Será que me poderiam elucidar sobre isso?
> 
> ...



Tudo depende de quanto se quer gastar.

http://ambientweather.wikispaces.com/Weather+Station+Comparison+Guide


----------



## jppm (4 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tudo depende de quanto se quer gastar.
> 
> http://ambientweather.wikispaces.com/Weather+Station+Comparison+Guide



Para um iniciante, que não sabe trabalhar com isto, e portanto é mesmo para aprender e para ter uma ideia dos actualidade meteorologia aqui da zona, que aconselha? Tenho um fascínio por meteorologia, mas não é a minha área de estudo. A minha área é outra, portanto, aquilo que vou aprendendo é aqui pelo forum e por essa internet fora. Vou aprendendo sozinho. A estação, é mais uma de ter dados para analisar, ficar com um histórico de valores aqui da minha zona, brincar um bocado por assim dizer! 

Obviamente que o interesse é gastar o menos possível, mas sem comprometer a qualidade dos dados medidos. 

Já agora obrigado pelo site, já andei a dar uma vista de olhos!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 22:28)

jppm disse:


> Para um iniciante, que não sabe trabalhar com isto, e portanto é mesmo para aprender e para ter uma ideia dos actualidade meteorologia aqui da zona, que aconselha? Tenho um fascínio por meteorologia, mas não é a minha área de estudo. A minha área é outra, portanto, aquilo que vou aprendendo é aqui pelo forum e por essa internet fora. Vou aprendendo sozinho. A estação, é mais uma de ter dados para analisar, ficar com um histórico de valores aqui da minha zona, brincar um bocado por assim dizer!
> 
> Obviamente que o interesse é gastar o menos possível, mas sem comprometer a qualidade dos dados medidos.
> 
> Já agora obrigado pelo site, já andei a dar uma vista de olhos!



Então o ideal seria uma PCE, que é aquilo mais o pessoal tem estado a usar.

http://www.pce-iberica.es/medidor-detalles-tecnicos/logger-de-datos/logger-datos-pce-fws20.htm


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2011 às 19:44)

Boa noite, sou novo nisto, mas já cá tinha vindo muitas vezes ler tópicos como visitante. Tenho uma Auriol H13726A rev. 08/2011, que montei hoje


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Jan 2012 às 09:52)

Ola malta! Já sou aqui membro há algum tempo e este ano por força da circunstância profissional encontro me numa escola Em Vila Nova de Famalicão (Braga). 

Acontece que a escola têm uma estação meterológica ao que parece de alguma qualidade que por falta de quem seja capaz de a instalar (ou melhor, creio que capaz da calibrar) não está nem montada tampouco. 

Eis a minha pergunta: alguém consegue ajudar? Alguém que seja de perto que queira ser voluntário ou alguém que me saiba dizer a quem me posso dirigir? Esta seria a oportunidade de ter uma EMA permanentemente em Famalicão, coisa que não existe neste momento, nem do IM. 

abraço


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2012 às 10:20)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola malta! Já sou aqui membro há algum tempo e este ano por força da circunstância profissional encontro me numa escola Em Vila Nova de Famalicão (Braga).
> 
> Acontece que a escola têm uma estação meterológica ao que parece de alguma qualidade que por falta de quem seja capaz de a instalar (ou melhor, creio que capaz da calibrar) não está nem montada tampouco.
> 
> ...



Bem, a primeira coisa a fazer é investigar que modelo é.

Marca, modelo. A partir dai com a ajuda da malta daqui do forum, consegues montar isso.


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Jan 2012 às 11:37)

gracias! vou ver disso e vou comunicando!

abraço


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2012 às 12:01)




----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2012 às 14:14)

Alguem sabe no porto se existem lojas que vendam estações deste tipo: http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

Queria que registasse os extremos de temperatura, humidade, pressão e pluviosidade.

Assim tentava apanhar ja as minimas dos proximos dias, senão depois mando vir pla net.
Ja agora podem dizer mais marcas de estações?

Esta que alguem mencionou aqui permite ligação ao PC, mas como passo depois pra net por exemplo? Que procedimento tenho que fazer.

PS: Alguem do porto ja foi á Aquario na R.Alegria ver se eles teem por la estações?


----------



## Mikovski (3 Fev 2012 às 16:06)

Alguem tem opinião sobre uma VELLEMAN WS 1070 ou 1080 ou então sobre uma LA CROSSE WS1501?


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2012 às 23:59)

Mais uma estação meteorológica amadora na zona de Coimbra:

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ICOIMBRA10

Segundo as referências no wundergroud, está situada na Boiça - Ceira - Coimbra, bem junto ao Rio Ceira e utiliza uma Oregon WMR 88A.


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

RRC disse:


> Olá a todos. Sou bastante interessado em meteorologia e não consigo encontrar estações de baixo custo na internet. Alguém sabe de alguma com bom preço e ligação ao PC?



Boas

A única a um preço mais razoável e com possibilidade de ligação ao PC é a PCE fws 20

http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa...pce-fws-20-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=2


----------



## meteocacem (23 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

Estação Meteorologica em Agualva-cacém:







http://www.meteocacem.pt


----------



## aoc36 (22 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

mais uma estação para se juntar na festa


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2013 às 00:31)

Instrumentos meteorológicos que utilizo para recolher os dados:





Os sensores exteriores encontram-se protegidos da radiação solar directa e afastados da parede (o ar circula livremente em torno de ambos os sensores). Os valores que registam-se estão quase sempre aproximados aos valores registados pelo IM na estação de Estremoz (erro máximo até 2 ºC), com excepção no Inverno em situações de altas pressões (os meus sensores estando a cerca de 5 metros acima do solo têm tendência para registar temperaturas mínimas ligeiramente mais altas).


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2013 às 00:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qual deles usas para os registos no fórum? Estão pegados à parede, isso não influencia muito?



Aqui no Fórum coloco os dados que registo na estação do LIDL, cujo sensor está exposto a este. O Tronic tem o sensor exposto a oeste, no outro lado da casa e serve apenas para *conferir/validar os dados*; raramente existem diferenças superiores a 2 ºC entre os dois sensores (afastados entre si por um edifício com cerca de 5 metros de largura).
Os sensores não estão colados à parede; o sensor do Tronic é a extermidade de um fio com cerca de dois metros de comprimento e o sensor da estação do LIDL tem apenas 0,5 cm2 de superfície em contacto com o suporte colocado na parede (a restante superfície do sensor está afastado da parede, cerca de 1 cm, de tal modo que o ar circula livremente entre o sensor e a parede).
Engenhocas em perfeito funcionamento e que registam valores bastante semelhantes (diferenças na ordem de algumas décimas de temperatura) a outras estações de membros da zona (Elvas/Redondo), que servem-me também de referência para registar os meus dados.
Curiosamente já tenho observado que os meus registos aproximam-me bastante mais dos registados por outros membros do Alentejo que aqui colocam dados, do que os dados do IM.



luis mestre disse:


> em Serpa 19,2ºC



Esse valor deverá estar influenciado cerca de * 4 a 5 ºC *relativamente se fosse registado em condições ideais, naturalmente fora do espaço urbano, onde o vento que se faz sentir hoje não deverá ter deixado subir tanto a temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2013 às 23:26)

Deixo aqui imagens de uma pequena actualização na minha estação.

Disponho a partir de agora de *abrigo meteorológico*, bem como de termómetros (máxima, mínima, seco e molhado) e evaporímetro.
Ainda não coloquei o termo-higrómetro da Oregon dentro do abrigo. Pretendo nesta fase aquilatar das diferenças entre o termómetro analógico e o termo-higrómetro digital.
O *pluviómetro digital* está bastante perto do abrigo mas em breve vou colocá-lo mais afastado num novo poste, mais forte, menos sujeito a oscilações - se bem que o actual não oscila. No 1º poste vou colocar o udómetro que neste momento se encontra ao nível do chão.
Já tenho feito comparações entre os valores obtidos com o pluviómetro digital da Oregon e o udómetro e as diferenças não são significativas.
O *anemómetro* está bem acima do telhado, desimpedido nos 4 quadrantes.
O tubo que o sustenta tem disposto um fio de nylon em espiral (no 1\3 superior) para diminuir a turbulência do ar, típica em estruturas tubulares - mesmo com ventos calmos a turbulência pode ser muita.


----------



## Congestus (23 Mar 2014 às 22:23)

Em breve, fotos da minha!


----------



## Rodrigo Antunes (26 Abr 2014 às 03:00)

Minha estação meteorológica da Oregon Scientific!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2014 às 15:50)

O meu RS da temperatura e pluviómetro.





Anemómetro com ligação ao painel solar.


----------



## hfernandes (23 Jun 2014 às 14:29)

Boas tardes,

Mostro nos seguintes links fotos e informação da minha estação meteorológica no sítio do Salão, freguesia de S. Roque e Concelho do Funchal. 
Esteve online desde finais de 2012 com o sensor de temperatura resguardado à sombra mas com alguma interferência por radiação refletida numa parede adjacente. Após a inspiração obtida aqui no fórum construí um RS artesanal e colocando o sensor de temperatura junto ao anemómetro.

https://www.facebook.com/Estacaometeorologicasalao
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTMAD8000000109020A


----------



## RafaBernardino (24 Jul 2014 às 18:22)

Gostaria de sabe onde posso fala sobre instalação da minha estação. To com problemas no instala dela. Novo nessa questão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2014 às 17:40)

Inicialmente comecei com um controlador de temperatura industrial que liguei a uma sonda de temperatura que estava no interior do RS que fiz. Essa sonda também estava ligada a um datalogger para fazer registo da temperatura.
Fotos do rs :








Foto do controlador de temperatura :





Depois mais tarde acabei por comprar uma estação, a Watson 8681-solar.
No inicio ainda estava a estudar onde havia de a colocar, e montei-a num tripé de fotografia.









Atualmente, a estação está montada num tubo inox de 4,5metros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2014 às 00:11)

Atualização da estação de francelos( IPORTOPO8) :
Modelo: Watson w8681 pro
Aumento do tubo inox para 6 metros.

















Montei um RS no tubo , apenas tive de aumentar os fios dos sensores temperatura e humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Agora ando a tentar configurar a consola , alguém sabe como por a temperatura com uma casa decimal?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Carregas no 2ND e depois no Graph que por cima diz Units e escolhes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Carregas no 2ND e depois no Graph que por cima diz Units e escolhes.



Pos mas isso só dá para mudar de ºC para ºF ..


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2014 às 15:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pos mas isso só dá para mudar de ºC para ºF ..



De outra forma não sei, na minha é assim. Vê no manual.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2014 às 16:11)

Já consegui , era como dizias 

Sabes como é para calibrar a pressão ?

obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2014 às 16:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já consegui , era como dizias
> 
> Sabes como é para calibrar a pressão ?



Tens tudo aqui.
http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-235_GSG_06152.pdf


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

Fotos que tirei hoje da montagem da Davis vantage pro 2 plus :


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

A minha também foi instalada hoje:


----------



## actioman (15 Nov 2014 às 23:12)

Parabéns a ambos!

A rede Amadora a tornar-se cada vez melhor apetrechada! Quem me diria que há 5 ou 6 anos viríamos a ter tantas Davis por cá! 
E desta feita, uma no litoral Norte e outra no interior Sul!

Estão também devidamente orientadas, calculo. 

Abraço!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

actioman disse:


> Estão também devidamente orientadas, calculo.
> 
> Abraço!



Uma delas não está bem orientada... quem descobre qual é? 
Para além de que existem alguns pormenores a melhorar em ambas...isto para obter os melhores dados possíveis, atendendo às limitações da localização das mesmas.
Mas parabéns pelas estações... obviamente são uma bela aquisição, fazendo-se o uso correcto das mesmas.


----------



## actioman (15 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Fisicamente a do Luís pode não estar... por isso realcei esse ponto.
Não recordo bem se não há uma solução qualquer para compensar essas más orientações?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Eu coloquei o painel solar virado para SUL e o ferro do anemometro para NORTE.
 Penso estar correto mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2014 às 15:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu coloquei o painel solar virado para SUL e o ferro do anemometro para NORTE.
> Penso estar correto mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado!



Correcto!


----------



## apardal (24 Dez 2014 às 17:00)

Boas!

Também me iniciei recentemente na aventura da meteorologia amadora. A estação é uma Davis Vantage Vue com Weatherlink que comprei na Naucom por 400€ + IVA.

Está instalada em Assafora, no concelho de Sintra.

No meu caso, o propósito é o de integração em sistema de domótica, com vista a controlar os estores para segurança (tenho que abrir os estores com ventos a partir de 50 km/h) assim como para melhoramento do desempenho térmico da casa, abrindo os estores para aquecer a casa no inverno e fechá-los para não aquecer demasiado no verão. Também irá permitir controlar a rega, iluminação, etc.

Deixo aqui uma foto e estou aberto a sugestões do ponto de vista da instalação, utilização de dados, etc.

O azimute ainda tem que ser revisto que a bússola do iphone não é grande coisa.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

Excelente instalação agora esperemos que transmitas os dados para o wunderground . Tenho apenas receio em dias de vento forte se o ferro não será fino demais e não irá balançar criando falsa precipitação de resto 5 estrelas.


----------



## apardal (25 Dez 2014 às 22:07)

O diâmetro do tubo é o maior que o encaixe da estação permite (+/- 40mm) e só fazendo força considerável é que consigo abaná-lo.

Vou tentar ter atenção se com ventos fortes sem chuva aparente ele acusa alguma coisa.

O carregamento dos dados é que ainda não sei como fazer. Neste momento a estação está ligada ao pc, mas este não está sempre ligado, pelo que não fará carregamento de dados em directo. Se me puderem dar algumas indicações sobre o que fazer para enviar dados, agradeço.


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Jan 2015 às 16:36)

desculpem-me mas esse norte é o geográfico certo?
preciso de colocar a minha a funcionar e quero por isso ok não tenho é bussula


Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu coloquei o painel solar virado para SUL e o ferro do anemometro para NORTE.
> Penso estar correto mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

Meteolouco disse:


> desculpem-me mas esse norte é o geográfico certo?



Sim é.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2015 às 15:44)

Boas !
Estou com uma dúvida sobre aquela peça que coloquei no pluviômetro *... *será que influência a  medição dos acumulados ??











Obrigado


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas !
> Estou com uma dúvida sobre aquela peça que coloquei no pluviômetro *... *será que influência a  medição dos acumulados ??
> 
> 
> Obrigado



Não te sei responder com certeza absoluta, até porque esses pluviómetros são recentes e o meu ainda é dos antigos. Mas certamente que a Davis estudou isso antes de o comercializar.
Porque achas que poderia influenciar, a não ser que esteja entupido com folhas e outros lixo, não vejo motivo para tal!
Eu gosto mais desse que do anterior, muito pequeno e que com facilidade voa com rajadas mais fortes!

Este era o antigo (Debris Screen for Rain Collector Cone), fica ali simplesmente a pairar no orifício que recolhe a água, sempre achei que lhe faltava terem arranjado um encaixe!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

A minha tem e penso que não influencia....


----------



## XtraNO (31 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

actioman disse:


> Não te sei responder com certeza absoluta, até porque esses pluviómetros são recentes e o meu ainda é dos antigos. Mas certamente que a Davis estudou isso antes de o comercializar.
> Porque achas que poderia influenciar, a não ser que esteja entupido com folhas e outros lixo, não vejo motivo para tal!
> Eu gosto mais desse que do anterior, muito pequeno e que com facilidade voa com rajadas mais fortes!
> 
> Este era o antigo (Debris Screen for Rain Collector Cone), fica ali simplesmente a pairar no orifício que recolhe a água, sempre achei que lhe faltava terem arranjado um encaixe!


Pois, o encaixe faz falta, o meu Debris Screen da VP1 voou há bastante tempo. Mas gostava mais desse.
Penso que qualquer dos modelos acaba sempre por influenciar as leituras, em grandes chuvadas pouca diferença fará mas num episódio breve de precipitação irá sem duvida reter umas gotas de água que já não vão escorrer para os copos do medidor.
Depois temos o filtro da Auriol que parece um coador de chá  No entanto a minha Auriol "conta sempre mais chuva" do quem o da VP2.
Mas tudo isto é preferível a ter o entulho maior a entrar no mecanismo, eu digo o maior porque nunca falta terra lá dentro quando os vou limpar.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 01:42)

Há umas semanas atrás estive a trocar o tubo que tinha montada a estação, coloquei um mastro em INOX de 3metros, e aproveitei para fazer uma limpeza/ao pluviómetro

Deixo uma foto como está a instalação da Davis actualmente








actioman disse:


> Mas certamente que a Davis estudou isso antes de o comercializar.
> 
> Eu gosto mais desse que do anterior, muito pequeno e que com facilidade voa com rajadas mais fortes!


Estudaram bem o comportamento da peça com o vento , pois já registei 111km/h de rajada e ficou no mesmo lugar


----------



## meko60 (15 Jul 2015 às 18:52)

Boas.
A estação da Cova da Piedade,Almada, está de novo operacional.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA3#history


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2015 às 09:59)

Bom dia, já não venho aqui há muito tempo, mas só para vos informar que finalmente já adquiri uma Davis vantage Vue e está devidamente instalada, cerca de 2m acima do telhado e estou muito contente com ela, pena que não comprei o weatherlink, mas talvez mais tarde o compre, foi neste site que a mandei vir:
http://www.tiendafotovoltaica.es/ep...hops/61359426/Products/"Davis Vue DAV-6250EU"


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2015 às 16:20)

*IMPORTÂNCIA DA LIMPEZA DO PLUVIÓMETRO APÓS O VERÃO
*
Durante o verão é comum acumular-se nas conchas do pluviómetro pó e excrementos dos pássaros. Este é o meu antigo:












Mesmo com a rede passam muitos excrementos e pó, que se acumulam nas conchas e na base do pluviómetro. O que fica dentro das conchas é um peso morto, isto é, não é preciso tanta quantidade de chuva para as fazer mover - por vezes os dados errados provêm deste facto. Este é um motivo para pelo menos no final do verão efectuarem a limpeza do sensor.

Pelo facto da tampa deste sensor estar partida (colada mais precisamente)  pela saraiva da supercélula que em janeiro de 2014 formou um tornado aqui perto, adquiri um novo que fica desde hoje instalado:





Para efeitos de comparação recorro a um udómetro "HELLMAN" (e respectivo copo medidor):





E assim estarei melhor preparado para o evento de amanhã e 4ª feira.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Como alguns devem ter notada a minha estação em Queluz nas últimas semanas estava a dar valores errados de humidade, variando entre valores muito baixos ou 0, pois bem, o higrómetro morreu mas o termómetro não, mas como estão ambas as coisas em conjunto terei que substituir por inteiro o que perfaz um investimento que ronda os 200 euros com tudo incluído. Aproveito desde já comunicar que as medições em Queluz acabaram sendo que a estação irá passar para Sintra ponto da minha nova localização, assim que estiver 100% operacional darei noticias e irá aparecer no wunderground .


----------



## VistaPico (3 Nov 2015 às 17:07)

Olá,
será que alguém me pode aconselhar na compra de uma estação meteorológica.
Devo confessar que não é para mim mas para oferecer ao meu marido que gosta bastante destas coisas de meteorologia.
Já andei a pesquisar e percebi que há imensa escolha mas como não estou por dentro do assunto não sei mesmo o que escolher.
Como moro no Faial tem de ser uma coisa assim para o resistente... 
Obrigado.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Nov 2015 às 17:24)

Olá boa tarde. 
Existe uma variedade enorme de estações, claro de valores também. Depende do valor que tenha disponível para a aquisição da estação.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

VistaPico disse:


> Olá,
> será que alguém me pode aconselhar na compra de uma estação meteorológica.
> Devo confessar que não é para mim mas para oferecer ao meu marido que gosta bastante destas coisas de meteorologia.
> Já andei a pesquisar e percebi que há imensa escolha mas como não estou por dentro do assunto não sei mesmo o que escolher.
> ...



Se é ele que gosta da meteorologia, penso que é melhor não tentar comprar por si. Comunique ao seu marido a sua intenção bem como a sua falta de conhecimento. Acho que é preferível haver uma discussão acerca disso do que comprar algo e o seu marido não gostar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Há já alguns meses que tenho este problema e não consigo descortinar o que se passa. Isto acontece todas as noites. Mais alguém tem este problema? O que pode ser? 

Set up:
- Davis Vantage Vue com data logger e adaptador serial para USB
- Weatherlink 5.9.2 com módulo Wunderground 1.15


----------



## CptRena (28 Dez 2015 às 09:38)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Há já alguns meses que tenho este problema e não consigo descortinar o que se passa. Isto acontece todas as noites. Mais alguém tem este problema? O que pode ser?
> 
> Set up:
> - Davis Vantage Vue com data logger e adaptador serial para USB
> - Weatherlink 5.9.2 com módulo Wunderground 1.15



Parece ser um problema de alimentação. As pilhas/baterias já não devem ter capacidade suficiente para aguentarem a noite toda.
Teste: Medir a tensão (voltagem) das baterias quando o problema ocorre e verificar que se encontram abaixo do nominal.


----------



## meteocaldas (29 Dez 2015 às 18:00)

Mais uma estação meteorológica ao serviço da comunidade:
www.meteocaldas.eu
Trata-se de uma Oregon Scientific WMR 88, e cumpre os requisitos de sensor de temperatura a 2m do solo e sempre à sombra (sem radiações de calor na vizinhança), pluviómetro totalmente desimpedido e anemómetro a 10m do solo.
O software é o Cumulus 1.9.4 (1099).
A estação tem registos desde 1/8/2015 mas só agora ativei o site por já estar com um "look" minimamente aceitável nos principais browsers. Pode ser visto em qualquer tamanho de ecrã mas está otimizado para ecrãs de 5" a 11".
Espero ir aumentando as funcionalidades à medida que for melhorando os meus poucos conhecimentos de HTML e PHP.
Os links "Máx/mês", "Anuário" e "Mapas", são os mais informativos.
Fiz banners de vários tamanhos e cores mas aqui vão os dois que acho mais interessantes.
Agradeço os vossos comentários e sugestões.


----------



## actioman (29 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

meteocaldas disse:


> Mais uma estação meteorológica ao serviço da comunidade:
> www.meteocaldas.eu
> Trata-se de uma Oregon Scientific WMR 88, e cumpre os requisitos de sensor de temperatura a 2m do solo e sempre à sombra (sem radiações de calor na vizinhança), pluviómetro totalmente desimpedido e anemómetro a 10m do solo.
> O software é o Cumulus 1.9.4 (1099).
> ...



Desde já os meus parabéns!

E as respectivas fotos, não se arranjam!? 
A malta gosta de ver os dados e tal, mas igualmente a montagem, para nós nos entreter-mos a criticar! 

Agora a falar mais a sério, é sempre bom ver as instalações de cada estação, até porque muitos olhos a verem sempre poderá haver alguém que detecte falhas ou sugira melhorias! Pelas indicações que já deste estará em algum terreno calculo e não num prédio, certo? E o termo-higrómetro está dengtrto de algum Radiation-Shield (vulgo, abrigo) ou não?

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## meteocaldas (30 Dez 2015 às 14:16)

Obrigado actionman, realmente umas fotos fazem falta.
Agora estou na invicta para a passagem de ano e uns dias de férias mas quando voltar posto aqui as ditas fotos.
A estação está numa vivenda. Tem o anemómetro no mastro da antiga antena, o pluviómetro por cima da placa de uma chaminé sem uso e o sensor temp/higro numa parede exterior de material isolante a 2m do chão (jardim) em local que por sorte nunca apanha sol nem radiação indireta de calor. Precisamente por isso não achei necessidade de ventilação e tanto quanto se pode constatar, os valores nunca destoaram das estações ventiladas da vizinhança, mesmo nos dias mais quentes de verão.
Um abraço e bom ano meteorológico e não só...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

meteocaldas disse:


> Obrigado actionman, realmente umas fotos fazem falta.
> Agora estou na invicta para a passagem de ano e uns dias de férias mas quando voltar posto aqui as ditas fotos.
> A estação está numa vivenda. Tem o anemómetro no mastro da antiga antena, o pluviómetro por cima da placa de uma chaminé sem uso e o sensor temp/higro numa parede exterior de material isolante a 2m do chão (jardim) em local que por sorte nunca apanha sol nem radiação indireta de calor. Precisamente por isso não achei necessidade de ventilação e tanto quanto se pode constatar, os valores nunca destoaram das estações ventiladas da vizinhança, mesmo nos dias mais quentes de verão.
> Um abraço e bom ano meteorológico e não só...



Parabéns pela estação.

No entanto é sempre necessário um radiation shield, pois em dias de céu nublado, mesmo em supostas sombras, existe sempre radiação difusa que deturpa gravemente os valores obtidos, como demonstram posts antigos do fórum. Logo que os encontre colocarei.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Boa tarde, mborgespires.
> 
> Mesmo estando à sombra, os sensores sofrem sempre a incidência de radiação difusa, embora, muitas vezes, esta não seja perceptível.
> Isso provoca inflações até bem perto dos 3 ºC, em determinados dias ou alturas do dia, dependendo isso da intensidade solar, resultante do mês em questão, e da quantidade e tipo de nebulosidade no céu.
> ...



Post de 01 de Janeiro de 2013, cópia de um de semelhante conteúdo já mais antigo.

Qualquer dúvida, dispõe. Abraço.


----------



## meteocaldas (4 Jan 2016 às 14:04)

Amigo Daniel, muito obrigado por essas sugestões.
Como sou novato nestas andanças, tenho que aprender com quem já anda nisto há muitos anos  e por isso vou seguir o conselho. 

Vou reler os posts aqui do fórum, que ensinam a fazer radiation shields artesanais e quando tiver um a funcionar, venho contar as novidades.

Obrigado e um abraço.


----------



## skinnedpt (6 Jun 2016 às 23:25)

Após muitos anos a seguir este fórum, finalmente adquiri a minha primeira estação meteriológica:







Espero ter feito uma boa aquisição para primeira estação.
Nos próximo mês vou adquirir o pluviômetro e o anenómetro da mesma marca.


----------



## meteocaldas (12 Jun 2016 às 16:31)

amigo Skinnedpt
A estação é uma ótima escolha para quem pretende apenas ter acesso às informações básicas e não pretende criar um site. Tem a enorme vantagem de que a info disponível fica acessivel de imediato no telemóvel/tablet/PC com o software da Netatmo e com um grafismo muito apelativo.
Além disso, já existe software de terceiros, por exemplo o Meteoware plus, (que já traduzi para português) e que, com os dados obtidos pela estação cria gráficos e tabelas muito interessantes.

O único senão da estação, é que uma Netatmo completa, com pluviómetro e anemómetro mais os respetivos suportes (pagos à parte), fica quase pelo preço de uma estação profissional credenciada e sob o ponto de vista de preço, a escolha já não parece tão ótima.

Contudo, como decidiu comprar a estação completa, chamo a sua atenção para o seguinte ponto:
*Nunca utilize as pilhas que vêm com a estação!*
Eu instalei as pilhas de origem e apenas 5 meses depois, o sensor exterior temp/humid avariou, porque as pilhas babaram e destruíram a eletrónica. O sensor estava protegido da chuva e a base indicava que as pilhas estavam no máximo e nunca alertou para qualquer problema.
Para ter uma comparação, as pilhas de origem que tenho nos sensores da estação Oregon Scientific, já trabalham há quase um ano e estão para durar muito mais ao sol e à chuva.

Claro que a Netatmo disse que essa avaria foi "negligência" não abrangida pela garantia e pior ainda,  queriam pela reparação quase o preço de um sensor novo.
Resultado final: o equipamento foi para o lixo ou seja, dinheiro muito mal gasto.
Por isso, siga a minha recomendação, isto é, não use as pilhas de origem.
Compre umas pilhas de marca garantida e terá certamente melhor sorte do que a que eu tive 

www.meteocaldas.eu/pc
www.meteocaldas.eu/pws


----------



## GustavoVieira (20 Jun 2016 às 21:25)

Boas pessoal,
Estava a pensar comprar uma estação meteorológica, em que fosse possível receber os dados no pc.
Como vai ser a primeira estação que vou ter e visto que só comecei a trabalhar este mês para a poder comprar, não pode ser nada muito caro.
Alguém me pode indicar uma relativamente boa em relação qualidade/preço?

Abraço


----------



## CptRena (21 Jun 2016 às 02:33)

Arrisco-me a dizer que, a famosa PCE FWS 20, deverá ser o que procuras.


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2016 às 06:43)

skinnedpt disse:


> Após muitos anos a seguir este fórum, finalmente adquiri a minha primeira estação meteriológica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



opinião pessoal: para o preço este Netatmo 
tem um Davis Vantage Vue!
Com medidas muito mais fiável.

Netatmo: 169 + 99.99 + 99 = 337.99€
Vantage Vue: 399€ https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/aanbiedingen/6250eu-vantage-vue


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2016 às 20:26)

Nas últimas semanas, a *Origem - Associação Recreativa e Cultural de Várzea da Serra*, juntamente com a Junta de freguesia de Várzea da Serra, acolheram uma estação meteorológica Davis Vue na sede da junta.

Esta era uma vontade de muitos populares residentes fora da freguesia que tantas vezes dizem: “ Está mesmo frio, faço ideia em Várzea!”.
Agora já é possível acompanhar o estado do tempo em directo.

Depois de uns testes, a estação entrou em activo às 10h do dia 23 de Agosto, e pode ser acompanhada aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3

Várzea da Serra, está localizada num vale rodeado por montanhas que ultrapassam os 1000-1100m de altitude.
Na parte mais baixa da freguesia, a 880m, a ocorrência de geada é constante, mesmo no verão. Na semana de 14 a 20 tive uma mínima de 3ºC.

Infelizmente a região tem uma péssima cobertura de rede. A Meo, por exemplo, é praticamente inexistente.
Assim, e de forma a garantir a segurança da estação, assim como a estabilidade do sinal, a estação foi instalada na junta de freguesia, na parte alta da vila, a 929m de altitude.
Não será uma estação com grandes inversões térmicas, mas vem assim colmatar um pouco o vazio que há na região de Montemuro.

Espero que a trovoada, causadora de grandes estragos nos fios da luz, telefone, antenas, etc, não faça das suas, e que a estação permaneça firme durante muito tempo.
Ah, e que a luz não falhe, e reinicie o computador.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2016 às 21:03)

Excelente, afinal esse projecto  avançou mesmo,parabéns.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 12:02)

Deu trabalho, mas está pronta a minha estação e a debitar dados fiáveis. É uma Velleman WS-1060, adquirida por 100 euros, como podem ver adaptei um RS artesanal porque o RS que aquilo trazia era péssimo. Foi só desaparafusar e meter uns pratos, deu é trabalho para segurar aquilo bem. Vamos ver como se vai portar quando o vento soprar bem, acredito que se vá aguentar mas....

A partir de agora já posso finalmente reportar dados da minha zona aqui no fórum algo que já queria há uns tempinhos.
(Já reportei dados nos últimos dias mas sem o RS artesanal por isso não eram tão fiáveis)


----------



## jonas (8 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

A minha e uma PCE-FWS 20.
Nao tenho bem a nocao do preço, porque foi-me oferecida.No entanto o preço deve andar a volta dos 100€.
Ate agora" tem-se portado bem"
.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Eu tenho duas estações.
Tenho uma Oregon scientific WMR88A  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



E tenho uma NETATMO, os valores de ambas as estações são muito semelhantes, não gosto do anemómetro da Netatmo, pois apenas faz a leitura do vento instantâneo de 10 em 10 minutos, falhando redondamente o valor máximo das rajadas. Na Oregon, esse problema não existe, pois o período de medição é quase instantâneo.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Boa tarde,

No inicio desta semana apareceu uma mensagem na consola da Davis a dizer que a estação estava com pilha fraca :





O que tem vindo a acontecer nos últimos dias, a estação deixa de comunicar com a consola a meio da madrugada. Durante o dia estava tudo bem pois devia esta a ser alimentada pelo painel solar.

Hoje subi ao terraço, verifiquei que a pilha que tinha lá estava em baixo ( medi com o voltímetro 2,12v ) , e troquei por uma nova. 

O que acho estranho é que continua a aparecer na consola a mesma mensagem de pilha fraca...

Alguém já aconteceu isto ? Será temporário até estabilizar ?

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

Na VUE acontece isso com frequência eu já nem ligo lol


----------



## lserpa (15 Jan 2017 às 13:36)

A pilha nova infelizmente nem sempre é sinónimo de muita carga, também vão à vida com o tempo... o tempo frio também reduz em muito a vida útil da pilha.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2017 às 11:14)

Por cá a minha PCE com mais de 6 anos sempre a bulir...


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2017 às 16:42)

Aqui ficam fotos da minha estação, que a partir de amanhã conto ter online 24 hrs dia!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jun 2017 às 11:48)

Alguém sabe se os painéis solares têm influência nos dados de uma estação meteo?
Coloquei painéis solares no telhado da minha moradia a estação obviamente será montada lá... terá impacto?


----------



## Toby (10 Jun 2017 às 20:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguém sabe se os painéis solares têm influência nos dados de uma estação meteo?
> Coloquei painéis solares no telhado da minha moradia a estação obviamente será montada lá... terá impacto?



Boa noite,

Desculpem o meu mau português.
Ao nível radiação, à menos 1/1.5m há um risco surchauffe sonda de t°.
Mas mais delicada será o campo magnético que vai gerar os painéis (qualquer produção elétrica gera um campo magnético), 
em função da qualidade da vossa estação metereologia aquilo arrisca perturbar as ondas rádios e os contactos eletromagnético como 
por exemplo as "augets" dos pluviômetros.
O OMM/WMO preconiza um afastamento das sondas de t° de todas as fontes "captive" de pelo menos 2m.
Quanto aos painéis solar, Météo France (sorry é de língua francesa) pede um mínimo de 3m de fim de anel.
Os painéis solares são montados “em série” por conseguinte o fim de anel é o último ponto antes da conexão ao conversor.
Atenção se o conversor for montado num estojo sobre o teto!! Sorry, há loucos que fazem ainda este tipo de montagem low cost.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Ago 2017 às 09:07)

Obrigado @Toby pela resposta.
Portanto tenho de assegurar uma distância de pelo menos 3 metros para que os paineis não tenham influência nos dados a recolher, certo?


----------



## Toby (30 Ago 2017 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

À 3 m, penso que é bom.
Para o t°, seria bem comparar os t° para ser certo não ter surchauffe.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 11:44)

Boas, 

Depois de alguns meses offline para construção do abrigo, visto que o que vem de origem é super pequeno e insuficiente para impedir a penetração da radiação directa e difusa, partilho agora o resultado final da minha Estação.

Está instalada a uma altura de cerca de 12 metros, o abrigo bem como o painel solar está virado para sul e o Catavento/Anemómetro a Norte.
Os cabos e o restante material, estão todos presos com braçadeiras de plástico e ferro para aguentar bem as rajadas mais fortes, o pluviómetro não foi aumentado para poder verificar se efectivamente em dias de chuva forte a água ressalta ou se é apenas mito, portanto doravante é algo que vou estudar minuciosamente. Na regulação do mesmo usei um nível que comprei no Leroy Merlin. 

Os próximos passos para ficar perto da perfeição, irei hoje mesmo pegar num escadote e dar-lhe mais uma de mão no abrigo para aumentar a resistência à radiação solar e de seguida vou espiar o mastro para que o mesmo não influencie o comportamento do Pluviómetro no registo da precipitação.
















Algumas fotos da construção,
















O espaçamento entre cada prato é de 1cm e máximo de 1,2cm.


----------



## JTavares (11 Set 2017 às 14:47)

Que validade tem medições a 12 mt de altura?


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 15:05)

JTavares disse:


> Que validade tem medições a 12 mt de altura?



Boas @JTavares 

Acima de tudo, não quer dizer que um sensor com RS  tenha que estar imperativamente a 12m de altura, mas neste caso tem que estar alto o suficiente para que haja incidência de luz solar todo o dia e que esteja exposto a ventos de todos os quadrantes ou seja bem arejado. O meu Anemómetro/Catavento está a 12m, mais coisas menos coisa e o RS com o sensor está um pouco mais abaixo.


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Mastro espiado e pronto para receber os primeiros temporais . Entretanto, por estar a trabalhar no mastro o pluviómetro registou 1,2mm.. era bom era  por isso se virem esse valor no Wunderground já sabem o motivo. Agora só falta adquirir o meteohub para começar a debitar 24/7, pode ser que tenha uma prenda de natal à maneira eheh.


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2017 às 11:54)

Boas colegas,

Depois de todo o trabalho que tive a construir o RS e colocar a Estação no local e parâmetros correctos, deparei-me agora com um problema que não estou a conseguir resolver.
A estação tem estado a transmitir os dados correctamente e a debitar os dados para o WU desde que a instalei no dia 12, porém ontem quando cheguei a casa verifiquei que os dados relativos ao vento (velocidade média e rajada) estão repetitivos ou seja, 8,6km/h/6,1km/h/12,2km/h e volta sempre ao mesmo passado 5m. Outra problema que tenho em mãos é o facto de me ter desaparecido o histórico de dados desde o dia 16 no Wunderground e mesmo agora estando conectado e a debitar continua a não aparecer nada no "Summary".
Os restantes dados, temperatura interna/externa, humidade relativa e pressão estão a funcionar sem qualquer problema, até mesmo o catavento funciona na perfeição. Alguém faz ideia do que possa estar a acontecer?

Obrigado desde já!

EDIT: a Estação é uma Offset WH1080.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Set 2017 às 18:57)

Vejo que ainda não tinha deixado aqui neste tópico a pegada da minha estação.
Está instalada no Sitio do Buraco, a meio caminho entre Vila Nova de Cacela e a Manta Rota - Algarve.

É uma Acurite 5-in-1.
Até ao momento estou bastante satisfeito com a mesma.

Está instalada no topo do 2° andar, devem ser uns 11m de altura +/-.

O link do WU é este: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA9

Tenho apenas a apontar alguns problemas de conexão com o WU, pelo que já consegui apurar tem haver com protocolos de internet, incompatibilidades com o meu router de internet. A Estação liga directamente à net por SmartHUB, não necessita de PC.

(Têm as instruções de seguimento e de acesso aos dados na minha assinatura)

Já é o segundo mastro que ponho, o primeiro era tubo de meia polegada, agora tenho tubo de polegada e 1/4 e mesmo assim com rajadas mais bruscas activa-me o pluviometro..


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2017 às 15:01)

As mais recente aquisição, pluviómetro com sensor de temperatura TFA 47.3004 

Resolução de 0,1mm 
Histórico da precipitação actual, última hora, dia, semana, mês, total e dos últimos 365 dias. 






Curiosidade, é exactamente igual a este da La Crosse, só muda a marca e o preço. 





Agora é esperar que chova..


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Mar 2018 às 12:40)

O meu primeiro instrumento meteorológico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (26 Mar 2018 às 22:49)

Chegaram hoje dois aparelhos que mandei vir para medir a chuva que cai lá na minha zona.. 
Não sei se é fiável ou não,pelo menos um deles deverá ser, ou outro como é digital ficou na dúvida(além de serem chineses)..













Neste momento o interior marca 19,1ºC e o exterior marca 13,8ºC)está no parapeito da janela).


----------



## AJCS (22 Dez 2018 às 16:59)

As minhas engenhocas.


----------



## JTavares (23 Dez 2018 às 11:11)

O melhor daí é o barômetro aneroide. Tenho um à mais de 20 anos.


----------



## wheel18 (28 Dez 2018 às 12:25)

Viva,

A minha PCE está “no ar” (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/wxindex.php?lang=en), através do WView, à cerca de 5 anos, com resultados positivos.
No entanto existem 2 (ou 3...) problemas crônicos que pretendo resolver a curto prazo.

- Gráficos sem valores

De “tempo a tempo” o WView deixa de receber valores para atualizar os gráficos, deparando-me com os mesmos vazios (desde o ultimo dado recebido). 
Nestas situações a consola apresenta o buffer de histórico cheio e a opção “Clear” deixa de estar disponível.

De forma a repor a funcionalidade é necessário reiniciar a consola.


- Rajada a Zero

Por vezes (com alguma frequência), após reiniciar a consola (ou o WView) o valor do parâmetro rajada fica a zero. Sendo necessário reiniciar o WView até que o valor seja atualizado.
Ainda não consegui identificar um padrão para o problema.


- Read block failure

É frequente a consola apresentar áreas de memória que não se conseguem ler, com consequente perda de dados. Normalmente não é muito visível, mas quando acontece durante um fenómeno onde a resolução dos dados é importante chateia...


- Dados inconsistentes

Algumas vezes (não muito frequente) a consola regista valores inconsistentes (ex. Vento ou temperatura muito elevada), sendo necessário remover os respetivos registos da BD para não afetar as estatísticas.


Existem mais algumas “características” na solução implementada, mas estes são os mais significativos.


Alguém com experiências similares? Alguma forma de ultrapassar as mesmas?


Tenho ponderado a aquisição de outra estação (provavelmente Davis VantageVue), mas quando penso no “investimento” necessário para igualar a flexibilidade que tenho com a PCE (dataloggers e afins), torna-se um pouco desmotivador!


Muito obrigado





Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2019 às 18:24)

Só para dizer que já coloquei a estação meteorológica na minha assinatura. Assim, já conseguem aceder aos registos da minha estação.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

wheel18 disse:


> Viva,
> 
> A minha PCE está “no ar” (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/wxindex.php?lang=en), através do WView, à cerca de 5 anos, com resultados positivos.
> No entanto existem 2 (ou 3...) problemas crônicos que pretendo resolver a curto prazo.
> ...



A tua acho que a adquiriste depois da minha, a minha está sempre a bulir, nada a apontar...


----------



## 1337 (12 Jan 2019 às 11:53)

filipe cunha disse:


> A tua acho que a adquiriste depois da minha, a minha está sempre a bulir, nada a apontar...


Deixas-te de reportar dados para o Wu?


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2019 às 13:04)

1337 disse:


> Deixas-te de reportar dados para o Wu?


Está a reportar, mas como só ligo o PC ao fim de semana só nessa altura é que descarrega....
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVIANADO4#history


----------



## wheel18 (12 Jan 2019 às 14:19)

filipe cunha disse:


> A tua acho que a adquiriste depois da minha, a minha está sempre a bulir, nada a apontar...


Penso que o problema esteja na gestão do buffer interno, com a ligação permanente ao PC (transferência USB)! Caso a consola esteja em 'stand alone' tudo funciona bem...

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

wheel18 disse:


> Viva,
> 
> A minha PCE está “no ar” (http://www.penteadoweather.altervista.org/wxindex.php?lang=en), através do WView, à cerca de 5 anos, com resultados positivos.
> No entanto existem 2 (ou 3...) problemas crônicos que pretendo resolver a curto prazo.
> ...



Eu quando esta avariar (PCE), vem outra igual....barata e nunca me deixou ficar mal....
As pilhas para o exterior serão as mesmas, estão a durar para cima de 5 anos....


----------



## lserpa (12 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

filipe cunha disse:


> Eu quando esta avariar (PCE), vem outra igual....barata e nunca me deixou ficar mal....
> As pilhas para o exterior serão as mesmas, estão a durar para cima de 5 anos....



O bom da pce é que as pilhas são recarregáveis e a fotocelula recarrega-as durante o dia. São quase que uma fonte infinita de energia  tenho uma e adoro-a. Foi mais barata que a minha Oregon e consegue ser mais precisa.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Jan 2019 às 10:05)

lserpa disse:


> O bom da pce é que as pilhas são recarregáveis e a fotocelula recarrega-as durante o dia. São quase que uma fonte infinita de energia  tenho uma e adoro-a. Foi mais barata que a minha Oregon e consegue ser mais precisa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Boas,
A minha tinha esse carregador solar, mas cheguei à conclusão que aquilo não fazia nada, meti pilhas energizer ultimate lithium, aguenta temperaturas baixas e mesmo negativas e duram no exterior mais de 5 anos sem verter...um pouco caras mas compensam...

Vi agora a minha PCE já tem mais de 8 anos...


----------



## wheel18 (13 Jan 2019 às 10:11)

lserpa disse:


> O bom da pce é que as pilhas são recarregáveis e a fotocelula recarrega-as durante o dia. São quase que uma fonte infinita de energia  tenho uma e adoro-a. Foi mais barata que a minha Oregon e consegue ser mais precisa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Funciona bem quando à Sol! Mas já tive alguns dissabores em semanas criticas... Desde alguns anos que utilizo pilhas 'normais'. 
Pelo baixo custo (duração sempre bem acima de 1 ano), prefiro reduzir o risco de perda de dados e assegurar o seguimento 24/7.

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2019 às 12:55)

Bem, estou com um problema na minha PCE. 
Portanto, como é do saber de todos, a semana que passou foi bastante invernal para os Açores, e pelos vistos, invernal demais para a minha estação. 
Então é o seguinte. A estação deixou de comunicar com a consola interior. Já desmontei e troquei as baterias, e mesmo assim apenas trabalha por breves horas até se voltar a desligar... alguém já teve algo parecido?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Dez 2019 às 23:41)

"Transformação" de PCE em DAVIS


----------



## Toby (31 Dez 2019 às 07:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


> "Transformação" de PCE em DAVIS



Bom dia,

Eu acho que você está trabalhando para nada: as superfícies receptoras não são idênticas (DAVIS 214cm2).
A razão Davis 214 cm2/volume dos baldes de 4ml (calibrar em 3,92ml) para uma resolução de 0,2mm =  Inclinar um balde, não são iguais para um PCE (resolução 0,1mm = Inclinar um balde, volume do balde (?), área de superfície (?).
É um pouco como montar um pneu de 17" numa jante de 14".
Sorry


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jan 2020 às 15:34)

Agora sim uma adaptação mais perfeita
Esta irá para Marvão substituindo a que la está que apresenta problemas nomeadamente na precipitação devido ao vento forte que se faz sentir lá a mais 80o metros de altitude


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jan 2020 às 16:36)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Eu acho que você está trabalhando para nada: as superfícies receptoras não são idênticas (DAVIS 214cm2).
> A razão Davis 214 cm2/volume dos baldes de 4ml (calibrar em 3,92ml) para uma resolução de 0,2mm =  Inclinar um balde, não são iguais para um PCE (resolução 0,1mm = Inclinar um balde, volume do balde (?), área de superfície (?).
> ...







Também me parece que adaptar um "balde" da Davis, (cuja área de recepção de chuva corresponderá à calibração dos copos de contagem (balancim) da Davis), ao balancim da PCE, resultará em valores errados na contabilização da precipitação. 
Ao menos houve algum teste para verificação dos resultados obtidos?


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jan 2020 às 17:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Também me parece que adaptar um "balde" da Davis, (cuja área de recepção de chuva corresponderá à calibração dos copos de contagem (balancim) da Davis), ao balancim da PCE, resultará em valores errados na contabilização da precipitação.
> Ao menos houve algum teste para verificação dos resultados obtidos?


Foi testado e nao deu Qualquer problema


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2020 às 17:26)

Isto já ultrapassa a meteorologia, é matemática. O valor de cada balanço do pluviómetro tem em conta o diâmetro da abertura deste, se o modificas, vai entrar muito mais água e assim dar valores de precipitação errados porque o valor precisa de ser compensado. Geralmente quem faz modificações nos pluviómetros das suas estações, tem de recalcular o valor de cada balanço com a área nova do pluviómetro e ajustar no software.


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2020 às 17:40)




----------



## ecobcg (2 Jan 2020 às 20:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Foi testado e nao deu Qualquer problema



"Problema" não dá... ele funciona e contabiliza a precipitação... o "problema" é mesmo estar a contabilizar de forma errada... 2 vezes a mais....


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Jan 2020 às 22:28)

ecobcg disse:


> "Problema" não dá... ele funciona e contabiliza a precipitação... o "problema" é mesmo estar a contabilizar de forma errada... 2 vezes a mais....


Deitei a mesma quantidade de água em ambos os "baldes" e o valor registado foi o mesmo


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2020 às 22:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Deitei a mesma quantidade de água em ambos os "baldes" e o valor registado foi o mesmo


Como é óbvio. Se deitares um copo de água numa proveta ou num alguidar, ambos terão a mesma quantidade. A questão é a superfície receptora...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2020 às 23:45)

1mm de chuva = 1 litro por metro quadrado.

1 metro quadrado = 10 000 centímetros quadrados.

Se tiveres um pluviómetro com uma superfície de 200 centímetros quadrados, tens de multiplicar a quantidade de água recebida por 50.
Se tiveres um pluviómetro com uma superfície de 500 centímetros quadrados, tens de multiplicar a quantidade de água recebida por 20.

Se estás a meter um balde com uma certa área superficial mas depois a conta é feita tendo em consideração outra área superficial, o balanço final vai ser diferente, certo?

Não entendo a ânsia de espalhar tantas estações meteorológicas se depois o rigor é zero (condições de instalação das estações meteorológicas, agora isto...). É preferível começar algo pequeno mas bem estruturado e depois sim, avançar para um projecto mais ambicioso, do que isto. Para quê colocar a carroça à frente dos bois? Para o inglês ver? ...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2020 às 15:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Foi testado e nao deu Qualquer problema



O único teste a sério que podes (e deves) fazer, será colocar provisoriamente uma outra Davis Vantage Pro 2 ao lado dessa que modificaste, à mesma altura e afastada 1 a 2 metros, e esperas que chova. Depois, comparas os valores de precipitação medidos em cada estação. Daí retiras as tuas conclusões e partilhas connosco.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2020 às 15:48)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Deitei a mesma quantidade de água em ambos os "baldes" e o valor registado foi o mesmo



Luís, tens que ter a humildade de ouvir o que te dizem. Essa teimosia leva-se aos primeiros posts que fizeste no MeteoPT ainda com a outra conta, em que fazias registos e relatavas sem fiabilidade nenhuma. Essa adaptação que estás a fazer é como pores uma roda de bicicleta num carro e dizeres que está tudo bem. Se te estão a avisar é para o bem do teu projeto, que aliás tem bastante valor.


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 15:59)

ecobcg disse:


> O único teste a sério que podes (e deves) fazer, será colocar provisoriamente uma outra Davis Vantage Pro 2 ao lado dessa que modificaste, à mesma altura e afastada 1 a 2 metros, e esperas que chova. Depois, comparas os valores de precipitação medidos em cada estação. Daí retiras as tuas conclusões e partilhas connosco.



... desde que o 2º VP2 e calibrada (a seringa 3.92/3.98ml)   ... senão andamos em círculos.
O primeiro e único teste válido é um pluviómetro manual da WMO:







Em muitas redes amadoras é obrigatório um controle manual.

Eu tenho isto:






Eu já tinha oferecido uma compra em grupo a preços de fábrica, mas...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2020 às 17:25)

Toby disse:


> ... desde que o 2º VP2 e calibrada (a seringa 3.92/3.98ml)   ... senão andamos em círculos.
> O primeiro e único teste válido é um pluviómetro manual da WMO:
> 
> 
> ...




Sim.. claro.. 
Mas como o RedeMeteo tem várias estações, poderá ser-lhe mais fácil colocar ali provisoriamente uma Vantage Pro 2 (para ter 2 estações com área de recepção igual), que já dará valores fiáveis e que poderão ser comparados e dar a respectiva conclusão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Jan 2020 às 15:08)

ecobcg disse:


> "Problema" não dá... ele funciona e contabiliza a precipitação... o "problema" é mesmo estar a contabilizar de forma errada... 2 vezes a mais....


Por isso mesmo ja calibrei no software


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2020 às 15:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Por isso mesmo ja calibrei no software


Pronto, era para este detalhe que todos nós te estavamos a tentar chamar a atenção. A modificação que fizeste funciona desde que faças a devida calibração e cálculos para compensar as medidas de precipitação no software.


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2020 às 22:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Por isso mesmo ja calibrei no software



Sem um pluviómetro manual, é impossível calibrar um cálculo de software!
Um software conta uma série de contactos ILS.
Não sabe porque existe um contacto ILS.
Sem comparação com uma medição manual você não tem nenhum ponto de referência.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Abr 2020 às 10:00)

Boas,
E após quase 10 anos a primeira avaria na minha pce... e na consola!!!! não consigo resetar a memoria, no canto inferior direito.
Alguma dica?


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Abr 2020 às 16:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> E após quase 10 anos a primeira avaria na minha pce... e na consola!!!! não consigo resetar a memoria, no canto inferior direito.
> Alguma dica?


Uma pergunta que nao tem haver com o problema: tens pilhas recarregáveis ou de litio na tua estação?


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Abr 2020 às 23:09)

Boas,
Na estação exterior sempre de litio, compensa, acho que as ultimas duraram mais de 5 anos...


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Abr 2020 às 11:46)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Na estação exterior sempre de litio, compensa, acho que as ultimas duraram mais de 5 anos...


De lítio recarregáveis ou nao?


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Abr 2020 às 16:19)

As de litio não são recarregaveis e podem explodir ao recarregar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Abr 2020 às 18:31)

filipe cunha disse:


> As de litio não são recarregaveis e podem explodir ao recarregar.


Ah ok


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2020 às 10:58)

Estação de Várzea da Serra, limpa e operacional!

(Ao final de 4 anos, a pilha estava gasta e o anemometro completamente perro!)


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2020 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> Estação de Várzea da Serra, limpa e operacional!
> 
> (Ao final de 4 anos, a pilha estava gasta e o anemometro completamente perro!)


Como arranjaste o anemometro?


----------



## 1337 (24 Mai 2020 às 16:18)

Ao fim de 12 anos a seguir meteorologia, comprei finalmente a minha primeira estação. É uma PCE-FWS 20 N. 

Quem quiser seguir no Wu

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPONTE15


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mai 2020 às 12:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Como arranjaste o anemometro?


Boa tarde. 
Na minha utilizei um spray wurth de limpeza de contactos eléctricos, para remover toda a sujidade acumulada e que cria atrito durante a rotação do anemometro. Não sei que outras soluções podem ter sido utilizadas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Mai 2020 às 15:02)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Na minha utilizei um spray wurth de limpeza de contactos eléctricos, para remover toda a sujidade acumulada e que cria atrito durante a rotação do anemometro. Não sei que outras soluções podem ter sido utilizadas.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Muito obrigado


----------



## lserpa (30 Mai 2020 às 17:31)

Nas minhas, utilizo wd40 e funciona 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mai 2020 às 18:09)

lserpa disse:


> Nas minhas, utilizo wd40 e funciona
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Também experimentei o wd40, mas não remove a sujidade, e faz massa, o problema persistia. O anemometro não mexia tal era o atrito. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Ago 2020 às 22:23)

Boa noite 
Como se faz para ligar duas estações DAVIS 2 à mesma consola?


----------



## Toby (14 Ago 2020 às 06:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa noite
> Como se faz para ligar duas estações DAVIS 2 à mesma consola?



não é possível, o contrário é possível (1 ISS com várias consolas).
WeatherLink Live pode receber múltiplos ISSs, mas não será visível localmente  https://www.davisinstruments.com/weatherlinklive/

https://www.davisinstruments.com/product_documents/weather/Catalogs_Brochures/Weather_Catalog.pdf


----------



## Sunset (24 Out 2021 às 23:04)

Boa noite
Gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorologica completa ( temp. Vento humidade, wind chill, barómetro, wind speed...) que permita consulta remota via Wi-Fi sem necessidade de disponibilização numa plataforma a outros utilizadores obrigatoriamente.

O que sugerem? 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Rafael (27 Out 2021 às 16:47)

Albatroz disse:


> Boa noite
> Gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorologica completa ( temp. Vento humidade, wind chill, barómetro, wind speed...) que permita consulta remota via Wi-Fi sem necessidade de disponibilização numa plataforma a outros utilizadores obrigatoriamente.
> 
> O que sugerem?
> ...




Olá Albatroz

Comprei em Fevereiro de este ano esta estação da Frogitt  WH4000SE que é feita pela Ecowitt.

Como já deves ter reparado existe muita oferta no mercado, claro que as mais caras são melhores em todos os níveis (+ versáteis). Esta frogitt, considero uma boa aposta.

Um conselho que dou, é que deves comprar uma a teu gosto e que vá ao encontro do pretendido.  

Se tiveres alguma dúvida sobre esta estação é só enviares uma mp. Um abraço.


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2021 às 17:41)

Minha nova estação: Sainlogic WS3500 (= Froggit WH3000/3500). Sensores localizados a uma altura de 1,8 metros. Estação instalada a 64 metros acima do nível do mar, perto da pequena aldeia rural de Llucmaçanes, pertencente ao município de Mahón. Ambiente rural e natural clássico minorquino, representativo do mosaico agroflorestal típico da ilha, com zambujeiros arbóreos e arborescentes. Imagens do pôr-do-sol de hoje:













A estação já foi incorporada nas redes Wunderground (IMAMAH28) e Noromet, primeira estação na ilha a aderir a esta rede ibérica (imagem):
















						Datos en tiempo real de la estación
					

Datos en tiempo real de calidad contrastada.




					noromet.org


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2021 às 09:14)

De uma perspectiva diferente, uma imagem diurna da instalação e arredores da nova estação. Reforço rochoso na base numa área típica de solo esquelético do sul da ilha. Sensores a 1,8 m.


----------



## Pek (4 Nov 2021 às 17:46)

Também já está disponível na rede Meteoclimatic, embora ainda em processo de verificação inicial.

Llucmaçanes (ESIBA0700000307712A)


----------



## jotackosta (30 Dez 2021 às 12:31)

Alguém aqui com as Bresser?

Acabei por adquirir uma (5 em 1) este mês e tem funcionado bem. Falta-lhe apenas um software compatível.


----------



## fernandinand (28 Jan 2022 às 11:41)

Bom, está a fazer 1 ano que me dediquei ao projecto MeteoAlvorge, numa altura pandémica onde a cabeça precisava de alguma 'distração'.
Confesso que pouca atenção tenho dado ao dito projecto e à estação, pelo que esta semana me dediquei um pouco e extendi a informação existente...se tiverem paxorra, existe mais alguma informação em formato 'player' com 1minuto de intervalo entre dashboards (sugestões de melhoramento são bem vindas!)

À parte disso, no Verão durante o pico quente tive uns problemas de interface USB com o receptor RTL-SDR que mais tarde descobri que eram ao nível de kernel...mitiguei o assunto retirando o transformador de origem AC-DC e colocando um conversor 'stepdown' DC directamente a partir do meu banco offgrid.

Esta Primavera/Verão já tenho planeada a 'conversão' da estação para só mudar as baterias a cada ~10anos através da compra de um micro painel solar e implementação de uma pilha lítio ao invés das actuais 2xAAA pilhas de ~1.5V, pois já vi na placa central da estação o lugar de entrada dos polos do painel solar para as versões da mesma estação com painel incluído.

Esperemos que Fevereiro traga mais animação meteorológica!


----------



## RStorm (2 Mar 2022 às 13:30)

Boa Tarde 

Tal como já tinha mencionado no seguimento meteorológico, a minha estação encontra-se sem sinal há duas semanas. Já troquei as pilhas várias vezes, até já fiz uma limpeza nela e eu vejo que as coisas até estão a funcionar, o problema está é na transmissão entre a estação-base e a do exterior. 

Alguém sabe do que se possa tratar?


----------



## JTavares (2 Mar 2022 às 15:41)

Reboot a tudo (tirar fonte de alimentação em ambas, pilhas/AC), aguardar 10s e voltar a ligar. Não será algum canal diferente? Tenho um relógio de parede q de vez em qnd fica noutro canal de transmissão.


----------



## Toby (2 Mar 2022 às 16:47)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Tal como já tinha mencionado no seguimento meteorológico, a minha estação encontra-se sem sinal há duas semanas. Já troquei as pilhas várias vezes, até já fiz uma limpeza nela e eu vejo que as coisas até estão a funcionar, o problema está é na transmissão entre a estação-base e a do exterior.
> 
> Alguém sabe do que se possa tratar?





JTavares disse:


> Reboot a tudo (tirar fonte de alimentação em ambas, pilhas/AC), aguardar 10s e voltar a ligar. Não será algum canal diferente? Tenho um relógio de parede q de vez em qnd fica noutro canal de transmissão.


Ver página 11 para baterias e sincronização. https://www.velleman.eu/downloads/6/ws1060a402.pdf
Não é possível mudar o canal de transmissão.


----------



## RStorm (3 Mar 2022 às 19:41)

JTavares disse:


> Reboot a tudo (tirar fonte de alimentação em ambas, pilhas/AC), aguardar 10s e voltar a ligar. Não será algum canal diferente? Tenho um relógio de parede q de vez em qnd fica noutro canal de transmissão.





Toby disse:


> Ver página 11 para baterias e sincronização. https://www.velleman.eu/downloads/6/ws1060a402.pdf
> Não é possível mudar o canal de transmissão.


Boas pessoal, já tentei fazer isso e continua na mesma  Não houve nenhuma mudança de canal, simplesmente as pilhas falharam e tive de voltar a repor, a diferença é que desta vez a recuperação do sinal de transmissão está a demorar muito mais tempo, o normal seria 3/4 dias e já vou em mais de 2 semanas 

Vou ver se consigo encontrar alguém que consiga reparar estes aparelhos, provavelmente numa loja de eletrodomésticos. 

Obrigado pela ajuda aos dois


----------



## fernandinand (3 Mar 2022 às 21:59)

RStorm disse:


> Vou ver se consigo encontrar alguém que consiga reparar estes aparelhos, provavelmente numa loja de eletrodomésticos.



Se morasses mais perto emprestava-te um dongle USB RTL-SDR para ver se o problema era do lado da transmissão ou da rececção.
Dependendo do preço da reparação, penso que arranjas uns básicos na ordem dos ~20€ e depois é só instalar um software qq para ler os sinais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mar 2022 às 01:34)

Qual é a estação?


----------



## RStorm (4 Mar 2022 às 12:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Qual é a estação?


Velleman WS 1060


----------



## JTavares (4 Mar 2022 às 15:27)

3/4 dias p recuperar sinal??? Esse Relógio que falei demora 2/3 minutos a sintonizar com o sensor externo.


----------



## Marcelo Videira (4 Mar 2022 às 22:48)

Boa noite a todos

Sendo já um sonho antigo de ter a minha estação meteorológica quero começar a focar para que realize. Sendo profissional de IT também pretendo fazer alguns projectos com os dos recolhidos.

Agradeço recomendações de estações que seja razoável para principiante.


Obrigado
Videira


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mar 2022 às 00:57)

Marcelo Videira disse:


> Boa noite a todos
> 
> Sendo já um sonho antigo de ter a minha estação meteorológica quero começar a focar para que realize. Sendo profissional de IT também pretendo fazer alguns projectos com os dos recolhidos.
> 
> ...


PCE FWS 20N ou DAVIS VUE escolhe uma destas


----------



## fernandinand (7 Mar 2022 às 18:06)

Marcelo Videira disse:


> Sendo já um sonho antigo de ter a minha estação meteorológica quero começar a focar para que realize. Sendo profissional de IT também pretendo fazer alguns projectos com os dos recolhidos.


Bem vindo companheiro de IT!

Muito similar a minha 'entrada' neste mundo, apesar de já ter trabalhado no passado com estações 'manuais'.
A minha stack no momento é RTL-SDR+InfluxDB+Grafana num RPi. Depois mete na apresentação uma descrição do teu projecto.

Cumprimentos


----------



## RStorm (7 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

JTavares disse:


> 3/4 dias p recuperar sinal??? Esse Relógio que falei demora 2/3 minutos a sintonizar com o sensor externo.


Sim, demora 3 ou 4 dias para recuperar e normalmente só acontece durante a noite


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Mai 2022 às 20:08)

Boa tarde.

Tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 por cabo. 
Há dias, os valores da Temp + Hum começaram a falhar. 
Hoje, fui ver o sensor, tudo normal com o mesmo e na ISS. Verifico na consola (desligada do PC) e Ok.
Quando a ligo ao PC, os dados da Temp+HUM falham (--.-)
Depois de uns "ligar e desligar" percebo que quando ligo a USB ao PC os dados falham. Se retirar do PC, os valores ficam.
Troquei de cabos USB+Micro USB-B, vários, problema se mantem. Mesmo ligando ao PC com ele desligado, basta que haja corrente a informação da temp+hum desaparecem. 
Resumindo: O Data Logger!!!

Só por curiosidade, alguém teve problema semelhante?
E já agora, dado alguns aficionados mais antigos presentes, haverá por aí alguém que tenha algum data logger suplente da davis? Naturalmente que comprarei.

Obrigado desde já pela vossa atenção.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Jun 2022 às 12:31)

Manditu disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Tenho uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 por cabo.
> Há dias, os valores da Temp + Hum começaram a falhar.
> ...


Entretanto só para informação, pois pode ser útil a quem tem uma Davis. 
Constato que o que faz ela perder os dados é, possivelmente, a energia elétrica que retorna pelo cabo USB ao receptor. Pois como disse, só acontece se estiver ligado ao PC.

Além de que, descobri que o problema que persistia na direção do vento, que marcava frequentemente Norte (0º) deve-se ao mesmo problema. Sem o cabo USB ligado ao PC isso deixa de acontecer. Cheguei a comprar um sensor do Vento a pensar que o problema seria do sensor, afinal não é. 

Dado isto, a estação deixa de estar ligada ao PC, logo não sobe os dados para a WU. Prefiro deixa-la desconectada do PC, do que estar a subir os dados para a rede 24h/24h, não sendo esses fiáveis / corretos. 
Opto apenas por liga-la ao PC para descarregar os dados para o WeatherLink e também para o Cumulus, uma ou duas vezes por dia, e depois desconecto-a. Para evitar que registe dados errados. 
Deu-me uma trabalheira estar a editar / corrigir os dados de 4 dias no weatherlink, pois está a gravar de 5 em 5 min!!


----------



## Toby (6 Jun 2022 às 18:50)

Manditu disse:


> Entretanto só para informação, pois pode ser útil a quem tem uma Davis.
> Constato que o que faz ela perder os dados é, possivelmente, a energia elétrica que retorna pelo cabo USB ao receptor. Pois como disse, só acontece se estiver ligado ao PC.
> 
> Além de que, descobri que o problema que persistia na direção do vento, que marcava frequentemente Norte (0º) deve-se ao mesmo problema. Sem o cabo USB ligado ao PC isso deixa de acontecer. Cheguei a comprar um sensor do Vento a pensar que o problema seria do sensor, afinal não é.
> ...


Boa tarde,

Nunca ouvi falar deste tipo de problema, 99% é a configuração.

https://www.manula.com/manuals/pws/davis-kb/1/en/topic/understanding-usb-logger-modes


----------



## criz0r (16 Ago 2022 às 13:43)

Boas tardes,

A freguesia da Cova da Piedade e respectivo Concelho de Almada, passa agora a contar com mais uma Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus Modelo 6162 (Wireless), que veio substituir a "velhinha" Froggit WH1080SE, a fornecer dados online 24/7 desde Setembro de 2017.

Encontra-se instalada no mesmo local, cumprindo integralmente os standards da Organização Meteorológica Mundial.

Os dados em tempo real são transmitidos via Weatherlink Live, e podem ser visualizados na respectiva Plataforma do Weatherlink e/ou através do Wunderground/WeatherCloud que se encontra na minha assinatura. 

Serão disponibilizados futuramente também em outras plataformas Municipais, como complemento à Estação Meteorológica de Almada do projecto https://clima.aml.pt.


​


----------



## Toby (16 Ago 2022 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Óptima montagem  , vejo que está na WL.
Se o quiser encontrar nas redes amadoras controladas  MP


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (29 Out 2022 às 17:34)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Nunca ouvi falar deste tipo de problema, 99% é a configuração.
> 
> https://www.manula.com/manuals/pws/davis-kb/1/en/topic/understanding-usb-logger-modes


Ainda sobre este tema, antes de mais obrigado pela informação. De facto fiz testes e experiências, e concluo o mesmo. Basta que o cabo USB que vem da consola, esteja ligado à algum dispositivo, a estação tem estes sintomas:
*A direção do vento regista 0° (Norte) de forma intermitente, alterando assim a média. 
*Se a humidade outside estiver elevada acima de  85%, o sensor de temperatura / humidade deixa de registar, aparece na consola isto --.-

Já liguei a USB da estação a outro PC, mesmo sem o programa, e acontece os mesmos sintomas. Sei que é estranho mas acontece. 
O que depreendo que deve ser energia elétrica que faz retorno do PC para a estação e faz isso. É tão evidente como basta eu ligar a USB e o rumo do vento marca logo Norte, mesmo sendo de outro quadrante. Desligo, e a direção volta ao normal. Com os outros sintomas, é igualmente imediato. 

Entretanto se o PC for um portátil e o carregador de bateria não estiver ligado, isso já não acontece!!! 

Por isso opto por ter a estação online durante a carga da bateria, quando acaba, tenho que desligar a estação enquanto recarrega a bateria do portátil. 

Se ligar a um PC desktop, ocorre o mesmo problema. Por isso volto a concluir que é energia elétrica em "excesso" (digo eu) que faz retorno. 

Espero ter ajudado caso o problema aconteça a outros. Podem julgar que são os sensores que estão a falhar, mas na realidade não é. 
Eu à custa disto troquei o sensor de temperatura / humidade e o do vento.


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2022 às 19:03)

Manditu disse:


> Ainda sobre este tema, antes de mais obrigado pela informação. De facto fiz testes e experiências, e concluo o mesmo. Basta que o cabo USB que vem da consola, esteja ligado à algum dispositivo, a estação tem estes sintomas:
> *A direção do vento regista 0° (Norte) de forma intermitente, alterando assim a média.
> *Se a humidade outside estiver elevada acima de  85%, o sensor de temperatura / humidade deixa de registar, aparece na consola isto --.-
> 
> ...


USB datalogger que é cozinhado (é alimentado pela consola), um portátil alimentado por bateria já não alimenta as portas USB. 
Reconfigurando o seu portátil sem modo de poupança de energia: terá quase de certeza o mesmo problema que num computador de desktop


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

Olá pessoal! Bom dia.

Tenho uma estação Froggit HP1000… bla bla. O anemómetro tem tido problemas já desde nascença… 

Sei que há pelo menos 2 versões do sensor, infelizmente tenho a primeira versão, que usa um interruptor magnético de lâminas, normalmente aberto. O que, sempre que substituo o interruptor, ao fim de dois dias, já está frito. 

Gostaria de saber se alguém sabe onde consigo arranjar o sensor mais recente, penso que a Froggit até fez a amabilidade de colocar o ID no exterior.
Mas já vasculhei a net de cima para baixo e não encontro-o em lado nenhum.

Pode ser até já de estações usadas é que o anemómetro ainda funcione. 


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2022 às 18:30)

lserpa disse:


> Olá pessoal! Bom dia.
> 
> Tenho uma estação Froggit HP1000… bla bla. O anemómetro tem tido problemas já desde nascença…
> 
> ...


Boa noite,

A fotografia com o "ID" não é o tipo de sensor mas o código que identifica a ligação RF.  Um código que pode ser alterado.
Se fosse uma Ecowitt, eu poderia ter sido capaz de o ajudar, tenho contactos com o apoio da Ecowitt.
Froggit é uma concha vazia na Europa, como outros Sainlogic and co.
Como disse anteriormente, a Ecowitt tem uma abordagem em relação aos amadores, os outros clones são vendedores, ponto final. 
Dependendo da consola que utiliza, a solução para si seria acrescentar isto: 

https://www.ecowitt.com/shop/goodsDetail/44#selected


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A fotografia com o "ID" não é o tipo de sensor mas o código que identifica a ligação RF.  Um código que pode ser alterado.
> Se fosse uma Ecowitt, eu poderia ter sido capaz de o ajudar, tenho contactos com o apoio da Ecowitt.
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta, creio que, parte do hardware é compatível entre as marcas. Estação em forma de Y, Pois, recentemente comprei um sensor thermo-hygro da míssil e funciona perfeitamente na froggit. 
Acredito que o sensor do anemómetro da Ecowitt poderá ser compatível com esta. A única coisa que diferem entre elas, creio que será apenas a frequência em hertz. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 07:08)

lserpa disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta, creio que, parte do hardware é compatível entre as marcas. Estação em forma de Y, Pois, recentemente comprei um sensor thermo-hygro da míssil e funciona perfeitamente na froggit.
> Acredito que o sensor do anemómetro da Ecowitt poderá ser compatível com esta. A única coisa que diferem entre elas, creio que será apenas a frequência em hertz.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Normalmente Froggit está em 868.


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

Toby disse:


> Normalmente Froggit está em 868.



No caso da missol, julgo andar na casa dos 400 e tal Hertz. Já no caso da Ecowitt, desconheço qual a frequência. Nunca pesquisei.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

lserpa disse:


> No caso da missol, julgo andar na casa dos 400 e tal Hertz. Já no caso da Ecowitt, desconheço qual a frequência. Nunca pesquisei.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Na Europa, a única frequência permitida é 868.
433 é para a Ásia, 915 para os USA


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2022 às 13:12)

Toby disse:


> Na Europa, a única frequência permitida é 868.
> 433 é para a Ásia, 915 para os USA
> 
> Ver anexo 3561



Excelente info, sabia que havia uma regra nas frequências, mas não sabia quais!
Então, se eu quiser adquirir uma Ecowitt, terá que ser obrigatoriamente de 868Hertz! 

Portanto, uma pergunta parva, e se eu comprar uma estação que funcione a 915 ou a 433, terei problemas? 




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (16 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

Toby disse:


> Na Europa, a única frequência permitida é 868.
> 433 é para a Ásia, 915 para os USA
> 
> Ver anexo 3561


As Oregon Scientific que se vendiam na Europa vinham com a frequência de 433 (tenho uma a funcionar). Não sei se outras também.
Cumps 

Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

cmg disse:


> As Oregon Scientific que se vendiam na Europa vinham com a frequência de 433 (tenho uma). Não sei se outras também.
> Cumps
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk



Cheguei a ter uma 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 13:45)

lserpa disse:


> Excelente info, sabia que havia uma regra nas frequências, mas não sabia quais!
> Então, se eu quiser adquirir uma Ecowitt, terá que ser obrigatoriamente de 868Hertz!
> 
> Portanto, uma pergunta parva, e se eu comprar uma estação que funcione a 915 ou a 433, terei problemas?
> ...





cmg disse:


> As Oregon Scientific que se vendiam na Europa vinham com a frequência de 433 (tenho uma a funcionar). Não sei se outras também.
> Cumps
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A516B através do Tapatalk


433 e 915 funcionarão se o transmissor e o receptor estiverem na mesma frequência. 
Mas 433 é proibido porque é uma banda licenciada. Os 433 (estações meteorológicas de baixa potência) arriscam-se a interferir com dispositivos 433 licenciados. 
O 433 europeu "livre" é limitado a 10mW. O 433 importado é muito mais elevado. 
A interferência já é suficientemente difícil de resolver para acrescentar um risco adicional.


----------

